# PCP Deals / Leasing / Contract hire - Best Deal's



## Bristle Hound

Following on from - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289946

Come on folks post up them best PCP deals / leasing / contract hire that are going round at this moment :thumb:

(I have a feeling this may be get expensive :wall: :lol


----------



## Derekh929

Bmw are doing 3.9% APR on some models of the new F30 3 series, but if your self employed you want the deal that most tax relief


----------



## rob_vrs

I believe Skoda do or used to have -
£500 deposit contribution
3 Years free servicing
3 Years breakdown cover


----------



## Bristle Hound

VW on the Mk6 Golf GTI doing a dealer contribution of £3000 

£2000 on the Mk7 Golf's

:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

*For anyone that lives in Essex:*

Range Rover Evoque 2.2D Pure

60 Months!
Initial Rental Payable: £3600
Annual Mileage: 6000
Monthly Rental: £330 Including Vat

*Hairdressers:*

Merc SLK 250Cdi AMG Sport

24 Months
Initial Rental Payable: 6 Monthly Payments
Annual Mileage: 10000
Monthly Rental: £299 Including Vat

*Tree Huggers:*

Citroen C Zero Electric (100%)

36 Months
Initial Rental Payable: 6 Monthly Payments
Annual Mileage: 6000
Monthly Rental: £166.70 Including Vat

*Racing Drivers:*

BMW 135i 3DR Auto (320bhp - 0-62mph; 4.9s, 34mpg and TopGears Performance Car of the Year)

48 Months!
Initial Rental Payable: 3 Monthly Payments
Annual Mileage: 10,000
Monthly Rental: £423 Including Vat


----------



## Bristle Hound

robertdon777 said:


> *For anyone that lives in Essex:*
> 
> *Hairdressers:*
> 
> *Tree Huggers:*


PMSL :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> *For anyone that lives in Essex:*
> 
> Range Rover Evoque 2.2D Pure
> 
> 60 Months!
> Initial Rental Payable: £3600
> Annual Mileage: 6000
> Monthly Rental: £330 Including Vat
> 
> *Hairdressers:*
> 
> Merc SLK 250Cdi AMG Sport
> 
> 24 Months
> Initial Rental Payable: 6 Monthly Payments
> Annual Mileage: 10000
> Monthly Rental: £299 Including Vat
> 
> *Tree Huggers:*
> 
> Citroen C Zero Electric (100%)
> 
> 36 Months
> Initial Rental Payable: 6 Monthly Payments
> Annual Mileage: 6000
> Monthly Rental: £166.70 Including Vat
> 
> *Racing Drivers:*
> 
> BMW 135i 3DR Auto (320bhp - 0-62mph; 4.9s, 34mpg and TopGears Performance Car of the Year)
> 
> 48 Months!
> Initial Rental Payable: 3 Monthly Payments
> Annual Mileage: 10,000
> Monthly Rental: £423 Including Vat


I guess racing drivers have fallen on hard times


----------



## Derekh929

RisingPower said:


> I guess racing drivers have fallen on hard times


Have you driven the car yet LOL


----------



## robertdon777

RisingPower said:


> I guess racing drivers have fallen on hard times


Well *"Road Racing Warriors"* :thumb:

But for sub 30K it's some machine and BMW should be applauded for it. Especially when compared to the 40K+ RS3.

Anyway can you find something faster for less than the £423 a month.


----------



## andy665

PLEASE DO NOT GET ME STARTED

What constitutes best deal - in my eyes the lowest monthly payment may not be

The highest GMFV IS NOT - unless its ridiculously high when it can work massively in your favour

The lowest rate might not be the best deal

Best deal is different for different people

And why are there lease deals in here - PCP and Lease ARE NOT THE SAME


----------



## RisingPower

Derekh929 said:


> Have you driven the car yet LOL


Wouldn't want to, but they must be pretty **** poor to only afford a 135


----------



## robertdon777

Re word the Title = *Lots of Car for Not a lot of $$$$*

HeHe


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> Well *"Road Racing Warriors"* :thumb:
> 
> But for sub 30K it's some machine and BMW should be applauded for it. Especially when compared to the 40K+ RS3.
> 
> Anyway can you find something faster for less than the £423 a month.


About the same bracket is the 370z I think.


----------



## robertdon777

RisingPower said:


> Wouldn't want to, but they must be pretty **** poor to only afford a 135


It's a double dip they can't all afford a GT3 RS:car:


----------



## robertdon777

RisingPower said:


> About the same bracket is the 370z I think.


C'mon then get some figures down for a PCP or Lease, whichever is cheaper.:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> C'mon then get some figures down for a PCP or Lease, whichever is cheaper.:thumb:


35 payments of 370. There is a slight deposit though  others i've seen on pcp are 423pcm ex vat.

http://www.nissan-offers.co.uk/new-vehicles/370z

Lots others here.

http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/personal/car-contract-hire-and-leasing/nissan/370z/


----------



## robertdon777

andy665 said:


> And why are there lease deals in here - PCP and Lease ARE NOT THE SAME


Just for a comparison (I know everything can vary a lot depending on Term and Deposit etc.)

For the M135i M Performance 3dr Auto:

* PCP/Lease*

Deposit 
£3,140.99 /£3,140.99
Balance to Finance 
£25,233.50 /£25,233.50
Finance Term 
48 months /48 months
Mileage per Year 
10000 /10000
Monthly Payment 
£388.61 /£397.64
Number of Payments 
48 /48
Final Payment (GFV) 
£11,199.00 /£11,199.00

The GFV looks low to me though so this would be a good deal for many. I reckon a well looked after M135i would fetch 14-15K at 4 years old. Just going off the old 1 series in 135i and 130i varients prices and % of value they hold after 4 years.

Quote from broker4cars.co.uk


----------



## robertdon777

RisingPower said:


> 35 payments of 370. There is a slight deposit though  others i've seen on pcp are 423pcm ex vat.
> 
> http://www.nissan-offers.co.uk/new-vehicles/370z
> 
> Lots others here.
> 
> http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/personal/car-contract-hire-and-leasing/nissan/370z/


At first i was like **** that's a good deal then I looked at the deposit!, HaHa I'd rather a second hand one.

The BMW deal is hard to beat, even the 370z at 423 is still +VAT and 6 payment deposit.


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> At first i was like **** that's a good deal then I looked at the deposit!, HaHa I'd rather a second hand one.
> 
> The BMW deal is hard to beat, even the 370z at 423 is still +VAT and 6 payment deposit.


If you look at the second link, plenty under 430 for much much smaller deposits, some less thn a grand.


----------



## Derekh929

RisingPower said:


> Wouldn't want to, but they must be pretty **** poor to only afford a 135


Racing drivers drive Sponcer's cars and also they want something that sounds good and handles good and has excellent performance we did not say they had to like the look of it , apart from F1 where can racing drivers afford Ferrari 458 I take it you drive an Audi


----------



## robertdon777

RisingPower said:


> If you look at the second link, plenty under 430 for much much smaller deposits, some less thn a grand.


465 inc VAT with 1400 down is about the best.


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> 465 inc VAT with 1400 down is about the best.


I see 426.99 with 595 deposit there? Or 425.54 with 1276.72.


----------



## robertdon777

RisingPower said:


> I see 426.99 with 595 deposit there?


Just seen that, that's cheap..

Now to see if it's faster than a 135i (new shape)


----------



## RisingPower

robertdon777 said:


> Just seen that, that's cheap..
> 
> Now to see if it's faster than a 135i (new shape)


They're around the same camp, sub 5 seconds to 60. But that doesn't entirely give you a feel for how quick it is.

Tbh both of them bore me and seem like an awful waste of moolah


----------



## SteveTDCi

http://www.appliedleasing.co.uk/bus...rs/nissan/juke-hatchback-1.6-visia-5dr-809178

Not the best car but for the price and full maint too


----------



## Rowan83

Last month I got a brand new BMW 116d Sport on PCP. its very nice to drive, very economical and tax is £30 a year.

Deposit was £300 and £290 per month for 48 months. 3.9% APR.

I am happy with that.


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> They're around the same camp, sub 5 seconds to 60. But that doesn't entirely give you a feel for how quick it is.
> 
> Tbh both of them bore me and seem like an awful waste of moolah


I think we've all long gathered you don't like the BMW M135i. You've said it countless times in any thread it has been mentioned.

It is a very odd and strong anger you have against it.

Pretty much all the motoring journalists and many people like myself differ from your opinion, especially on the waste of money.

Every car would be a waste of money if that was the case.

I don't ever recall in all the threads when you've been asked to give a better alternative you have actually managed to.


----------



## Blackroc

Kerr said:


> I think we've all long gathered you don't like the BMW M135i. You've said it countless times in any thread it has been mentioned.
> 
> It is a very odd and strong anger you have against it.
> 
> Pretty much all the motoring journalists and many people like myself differ from your opinion, especially on the waste of money.
> 
> Every car would be a waste of money if that was the case.
> 
> I don't ever recall in all the threads when you've been asked to give a better alternative you have actually managed to.


Did someone mention M135s? Yes I have one.....

Sub 5 seconds to 60, RR at 340bhp, just been voted Top Gear Sports Car of the Year. Yes it's no sports car, but it is way to good to go in the Hot Hatch category hence the reason they moved it to a different category.

It does have a face only a mother could love, but who cares when the glorious 6 pot is singing at the red line....

Certainly not me ;-)


----------



## lofty

If its cheap your after, then this takes some beating.
http://www.freedomcontracts.com/viewdeal.asp?ID=302


----------



## Nanoman

Righty... I'm looking for a car for the Mrs... contemplating another PCP (just finished off the last one) due to circumstances... she was thinking Fiat 500 but I found a deal on Broker4Cars for a Seat Ibiza FR 1.2 TSI DSG...

Spec we're looking for is...

5 doors
Automatic
Climate
Cruise
Auto lights & wipers
Heated front seats
Electric windows all round
Tyre Pressure Sensors
Spare Wheel (non of this tyre repair kit rubbish)
Rear parking sensors and leather would be nice but not a must
Not bothered about NAV or fancy paint

Deposit is up to £3000 and monthly payment up to £200 over 4 years with 10000 miles.

What can you guys find that beats this?


----------



## andy665

Any reason why you want it over 48 months - its not necessarily cheaper that way?


----------



## Nanoman

andy665 said:


> Any reason why you want it over 48 months - its not necessarily cheaper that way?


42 or 36 is fine. Generally we keep new cars until a year out of warranty. Would consider alternatives to the Seat if there's a similar or better deal.

Will have lump sum aside to pay off when it suits.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy665

£195 per month for a Polo Match 5 door DSG 1.4 at 10k per year, 35 payments plus GMFV of £5798, £1000 deposit contribution plus your £3000 and free insurance

That's obviously before any discount


----------



## Derekh929

Blackroc said:


> Did someone mention M135s? Yes I have one.....
> 
> Sub 5 seconds to 60, RR at 340bhp, just been voted Top Gear Sports Car of the Year. Yes it's no sports car, but it is way to good to go in the Hot Hatch category hence the reason they moved it to a different category.
> 
> It does have a face only a mother could love, but who cares when the glorious 6 pot is singing at the red line....
> 
> Certainly not me ;-)


Exactly well said you can't see the front for grinning ear to ear from the sound to performance per pound nothing comes close at present:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

Try seat themselves there are some reasonable offers on at the moment, or skoda, 0% finance and 0% vat. I've found Polos to be slightly more expensive to lease than fabia's and ibizas

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co.uk/offer.php?id=1237

Ok not the 1.2 but not bad considering the term.


----------



## Nanoman

Thanks.
Spec'd up some similar cars... fiesta seems a good deal to be fair. 1.6 titanium x powershift... lots of extras like DAB, heated screen and keyless for similar money.
I think it's a bit bland compared to the seat though. 
Can't really find anything else though...
Polo that Andy found doesn't have the extras she's after although I will be considering it. Can't get her to look at soda though.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> I think we've all long gathered you don't like the BMW M135i. You've said it countless times in any thread it has been mentioned.
> 
> It is a very odd and strong anger you have against it.
> 
> Pretty much all the motoring journalists and many people like myself differ from your opinion, especially on the waste of money.
> 
> Every car would be a waste of money if that was the case.
> 
> I don't ever recall in all the threads when you've been asked to give a better alternative you have actually managed to.


I believe the 370z is a better alternative, but not by much.

I don't have any anger against it, I just think it's dull. I don't see why anyone would want to place themselves in a large amount of debt for a 335i, 135i, or, a 370z.

The 135i is a pug ugly car, same goes. It's merely an opinion, I find them boring to look at and they sound boring.

If a car doesn't evoke some emotions, why the hell would you want to spend a lot on it? So you can pose and say you have a car, which looks like every other car, but has a badge?


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> I believe the 370z is a better alternative, but not by much.
> 
> I don't have any anger against it, I just think it's dull. I don't see why anyone would want to place themselves in a large amount of debt for a 335i, 135i, or, a 370z.
> 
> The 135i is a pug ugly car, same goes. It's merely an opinion, I find them boring to look at and they sound boring.
> 
> If a car doesn't evoke some emotions, why the hell would you want to spend a lot on it? So you can pose and say you have a car, which looks like every other car, but has a badge?


If you are looking for a family hatch with 5 doors and a boot, how can a 370z be an alternative?

I wouldn't say the M135i is a pretty car either. It is just the cheapest way to go fast.

It is a far better car to drive than the 370z and would leave it well behind.

Not bad for a normal every day family car.

£28k sounds like a lot of money but you will find that the interest in this car is so high you won't actually lose too much money.

Used ones have next to nothing off.


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> If you are looking for a family hatch with 5 doors and a boot, how can a 370z be an alternative?
> 
> I wouldn't say the M135i is a pretty car either. It is just the cheapest way to go fast.
> 
> It is a far better car to drive than the 370z and would leave it well behind.
> 
> Not bad for a normal every day family car.
> 
> £28k sounds like a lot of money but you will find that the interest in this car is so high you won't actually lose too much money.
> 
> Used ones have next to nothing off.


Alternative to a 135i, ok, not a 335i. It may be a better car to drive, but it's just such an ugly car, it doesn't sound that great, etc etc.

It's 28k, which is a lot of money however you look at it, it will depreciate, albeit slowly

There are much cheaper ways to go fast, so why the 135i?

I don't get it as a car, personally, it doesn't look good, it's not humongously quick, it doesn't sound great and it has limited practicality. The m3 felt slow and heavy at the track, why would you get a 135i? So you can go the same speed in heavy traffic?


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> Alternative to a 135i, ok, not a 335i. It may be a better car to drive, but it's just such an ugly car, it doesn't sound that great, etc etc.
> 
> It's 28k, which is a lot of money however you look at it, it will depreciate, albeit slowly
> 
> There are much cheaper ways to go fast, so why the 135i?
> 
> I don't get it as a car, personally, it doesn't look good, it's not humongously quick, it doesn't sound great and it has limited practicality. The m3 felt slow and heavy at the track, why would you get a 135i? So you can go the same speed in heavy traffic?


You obviously haven't heard one.

It is a sweet sounding straight 6.

What do you want for £28k?

The old Focus RS was famous for being stupidly fast for the money.

The Focus RS was 0-60mph in 5.9secs and 100MPH in 14.2secs.

The M135i is 4.9secs and 10.9secs. That is on a completely different level.

It isn't super car fast but it is a family hatch for £28k brand new.

What cheaper cars are there to buy new? You would have to look at a heavily compromised car like a Westfield or something.


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> You obviously haven't heard one.
> 
> It is a sweet sounding straight 6.
> 
> What do you want for £28k?
> 
> The old Focus RS was famous for being stupidly fast for the money.
> 
> The Focus RS was 0-60mph in 5.9secs and 100MPH in 14.2secs.
> 
> The M135i is 4.9secs and 10.9secs. That is on a completely different level.
> 
> It isn't super car fast but it is a family hatch for £28k brand new.
> 
> What cheaper cars are there to buy new? You would have to look at a heavily compromised car like a Westfield or something.


Straight sixes don't do much for me, unless you mean in the tuscan. I had an m3 remember, the rasp pissed me off and tbh I wasn't mad keen on the rest of the sound.

If I was going to put myself in that much debt it would have to be a lot more interesting than a 135i.

New, who knows, some lotus's aren't that expensive these days, i can't recall whether monaros at the time were more or vxr8s.

I couldn't give a rats ass about pub numbers.


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> Straight sixes don't do much for me, unless you mean in the tuscan.
> 
> If I was going to put myself in that much debt it would have to be a lot more interesting than a 135i.
> 
> New, who knows, some lotus's aren't that expensive these days, i can't recall whether monaros at the time were more or vxr8s.
> 
> I couldn't give a rats ass about pub numbers.


VXR8s started at £35k but that was 5 years ago. Later models were £40k+.

They are also not compatible in running costs. They are far more expensive to keep.

Although brilliant fun they still miles slower than the M135i.

Pubs numbers have been proven quite a few times.

You've always preached against big heavy cars pretending to be handling cars.

I think we've done this argument to the death as you don't have a valid response.

Take care.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I wouldn't be surprised if a vxr8 was cheaper to run than the 135i if you based it on whole life, I would guess there is less to go wrong on the Vxr and I would be more reliable, I think it's one of those cars that would take you down the pub and get you into a fight before leaving for a kebab, the BMW would try and sell you a house before pouring you a white wine.

Vxr for me


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> VXR8s started at £35k but that was 5 years ago. Later models were £40k+.
> 
> They are also not compatible in running costs. They are far more expensive to keep.
> 
> Although brilliant fun they still miles slower than the M135i.
> 
> Pubs numbers have been proven quite a few times.
> 
> You've always preached against big heavy cars pretending to be handling cars.
> 
> I think we've done this argument to the death as you don't have a valid response.
> 
> Take care.


I'm not pretending they'd handle, they're more fun and i'd have one over a 135i any day.

The 135i isn't exactly light either.

Great, so it sounds dull, is impractical, ugly and is quicker than a vxr8 around a track, which one do you think i'd have more fun in and would enjoy owning more?

If I wanted a car that could handle and could manage around a track, it would have to be a heck of a lot lighter and quicker than the 135i.


----------



## Kerr

SteveTDCi said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if a vxr8 was cheaper to run than the 135i if you based it on whole life, I would guess there is less to go wrong on the Vxr and I would be more reliable, I think it's one of those cars that would take you down the pub and get you into a fight before leaving for a kebab, the BMW would try and sell you a house before pouring you a white wine.
> 
> Vxr for me


18mpg against 30mpg.

Double the insurance costs and serviceable parts for the VXR8 are expensive.

Seen guys posting £2000 for brakes.

It isn't even close.


----------



## RisingPower

SteveTDCi said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if a vxr8 was cheaper to run than the 135i if you based it on whole life, I would guess there is less to go wrong on the Vxr and I would be more reliable, I think it's one of those cars that would take you down the pub and get you into a fight before leaving for a kebab, the BMW would try and sell you a house before pouring you a white wine.
> 
> Vxr for me


Also, how many 135is will see the track? Why the hell does the performance matter so much in a daily, supposedly practical car?

It just makes no sense at all to me, unless all you do is race between traffic lights, then get stuck in traffic for another 10 hours.

The m3 was a compromise, it felt stupid on the road, I mean, where can you use the power? Great, you can pull out of slip lanes and overtake more. It was too heavy for country roads and the track.

I didn't get the m3 in the end either. It may be an awesome car on the autobahn though.


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> I'm not pretending they'd handle, they're more fun and i'd have one over a 135i any day.
> 
> The 135i isn't exactly light either.
> 
> Great, so it sounds dull, is impractical, ugly and is quicker than a vxr8 around a track, which one do you think i'd have more fun in and would enjoy owning more?
> 
> If I wanted a car that could handle and could manage around a track, it would have to be a heck of a lot lighter and quicker than the 135i.


Who is talking track? Why are you introducing something into the argument that is completely irrelevant?

The M135i is a fast practical car. It has 5 door and a boot.

The people who own or desire one understand the car.

Your overriding bitterness is completely clouding your judgement.


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> 18mpg against 30mpg.
> 
> Double the insurance costs and serviceable parts for the VXR8 are expensive.
> 
> Seen guys posting £2000 for brakes.
> 
> It isn't even close.


Insurance wasn't so bad last time I got a quote on a monaro and 18mpg, depends on how you drive it no doubt.

Brakes, well, the australian parts looked a nightmare to get hold of, but I don't think the ap disc replacements were obscene.


----------



## SteveTDCi

How much are turbos and clutches on the 135 though

http://www.monkfishperformance.co.uk/VXR8servicing.html

Doesn't seem too bad! Ecp want £32 each disc for the rears pads are 130 for the front


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> Who is talking track? Why are you introducing something into the argument that is completely irrelevant?
> 
> The M135i is a fast practical car. It has 5 door and a boot.
> 
> The people who own or desire one understand the car.
> 
> Your overriding bitterness is completely clouding your judgement.


Why? Why does it need to be fast? Where are you going to use that power?

Maybe the people who do own or desire it, do get it.

I don't, i'm not bitter, I just think it's ugly and dull.

I thought the m135i was a 3 door coupe?


----------



## SteveTDCi

M135i is the hatch the 135i is the one that looks like a shoe


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> Why? Why does it need to be fast? Where are you going to use that power?
> 
> Maybe the people who do own or desire it, do get it.
> 
> I don't, i'm not bitter, I just think it's ugly and dull.
> 
> I thought the m135i was a 3 door coupe?


Wrong again. The M135i is 3 or 5 door hatchback. You don't actually know anything about the car do you?

That is what all the reviews have been pointing out and in the threads with your bitterness there has been 5 door cars pictured.

Maybe worthwhile reading before you post?

Here is a post of your own from earlier.



RisingPower said:


> Urr no, I just don't see the point in driving more than 30 in a 30 down boring roads, full of traffic, full of slow people and kids/people that run out in front.
> 
> I prefer country roads, which actually have things called corners, very few people and less cars to get in the way.


So how come the M135i has to be proven on the track where 99% of them will be used on the road where there is clear roads with corners?

If you weren't bitter you wouldn't be so fast to force your unfounded opinion down everyone's throat at every opportunity although you neither have an understanding of the car or a reasonable alternative.


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> Wrong again. The M135i is 3 or 5 door hatchback. You don't actually know anything about the car do you?
> 
> That is what all the reviews have been pointing out and in the threads with your bitterness there has been 5 door cars pictured.
> 
> Maybe worthwhile reading before you post?
> 
> Here is a post of your own from earlier.
> 
> So how come the M135i has for be proven on the track where 99% of them will be used on the road where there is clear roads with corners?
> 
> If you weren't bitter you wouldn't be so fast to force your unfounded opinion down everyone's throat at every opportunity although you neither have an understanding of the car or a reasonable alternative.


I must say, I was wrong, I confused the m135i with the 135i.

Ahh, you mean a post from an entirely different unrelated topic?

Because you can't even use that power on country roads, especially in the m3, or a 135i, or any other car. It's not about power, it's about handling down country roads.

A reasonable alternative would be just any other similar hatch like a focus rs, subaru impreza sti etc, if we're comparing hatches and not the coupe.

You would seem to be forcing down everyone's throats that there are no other competing cars in the same bracket and that all bmws are absolutely fantastic, regardless of what else is on sale.


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> Who is talking track? Why are you introducing something into the argument that is completely irrelevant?
> 
> The M135i is a fast practical car. It has 5 door and a boot.
> 
> The people who own or desire one understand the car.
> 
> Your overriding bitterness is completely clouding your judgement.





RisingPower said:


> I'm not pretending they'd handle, they're more fun and i'd have one over a 135i any day.
> 
> The 135i isn't exactly light either.
> 
> Great, so it sounds dull, is impractical, ugly and is quicker than a vxr8 around a track, which one do you think i'd have more fun in and would enjoy owning more?
> 
> If I wanted a car that could handle and could manage around a track, it would have to be a heck of a lot lighter and quicker than the 135i.


Were we not discussing the 135i anyway?


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> You mean going by this review here?
> 
> http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarreviews/285697/2012_bmw_m135i_review.html
> 
> Ahh, you mean a post from an entirely different unrelated topic?
> 
> Because you can't even use that power on country roads, especially in the m3, or a 135i, or any other car. It's not about power, it's about handling down country roads.
> 
> A reasonable alternative would be just any other similar hatch like a focus rs, subaru impreza sti etc, if we're comparing hatches and not the coupe.
> 
> You would seem to be forcing down everyone's throats that there are no other competing cars in the same bracket and that all bmws are absolutely fantastic, regardless of what else is on sale.


All reviews are the same.

Autocar were peeing themselves over it.

The earlier thread you posted in Top Gear gave it their award.

They all must be wrong and you are right even though you don't even know the car you are arguing about.

I'm not forcing my opinion. Just stating the obvious that it appears you are the only one who misses.


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> Were we not discussing the 135i anyway?


Sigh.

Seriously read the thread and what you have actually posted.


----------



## SteveTDCi

So back to the best PCP deals ........

http://www.newcar-deals.com/audi/tt/1.8-tfsi-sport-manual-coupe-942

You don't even need fuel for this ....

http://www.newcar-deals.com/citroen/c-zero/c-zero-all-electric-vehicle-904


----------



## robertdon777

Yeah back on topic, 

The M135i is a great car at that price point, some people won't like it some will. Let's leave that debate


----------



## Bristle Hound

SteveTDCi said:


> So back to the best PCP deals ........


:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

get ready for the summer ....

http://www.leasecarsdirect.co.uk/ma...asing/convertible-1.8i-se-2dr/business/84561/


----------



## Kerr

A guy on the BMW site posted up a deal for a new BMW M5. 

On a 6+35 lease it was £579 per month + vat if private user.


----------



## SteveTDCi

http://www.sycamorevauxhall.com/latest-offers/corsa_vxr/?newsId=740052

fancy a corsa ?


----------



## magpieV6

Renault 4+ package

4 years service
4 years warranty
4 years breakdown
4 years 0% apr

On all the range 

No jokes about breakdown cover, eh


----------



## SteveTDCi

They have to do something to sell a Renault .....


----------



## White-r26

magpieV6 said:


> Renault 4+ package
> 
> 4 years service
> 4 years warranty
> 4 years breakdown
> 4 years 0% apr
> 
> On all the range
> 
> No jokes about breakdown cover, eh


even the sport range?? what do they start at


----------



## magpieV6

hey, lol!

Yes, even the RS models. Ive just ordered a new RS Twingo on the deal


----------



## Nanoman

SLK Diesel Roadster 250 CDi BlueEfficiency Sport Auto 2 door

Personal Hire
23 monthly payments of £275.99 inc VAT p/m
Initial payment of £827.97

or

Personal Hire
23 monthly payments of £306.99 inc VAT p/m
Initial payment of £920.97

Need to check the mileage allowance but this is VERY interesting right now!


----------



## SteveTDCi

Want the 200 version ?

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co.uk/offer.php?id=1390

The 250 was a lot cheaper than that last year.


----------



## kolarn

Nanoman said:


> SLK Diesel Roadster 250 CDi BlueEfficiency Sport Auto 2 door
> 
> Personal Hire
> 23 monthly payments of £275.99 inc VAT p/m
> Initial payment of £827.97
> 
> or
> 
> Personal Hire
> 23 monthly payments of £306.99 inc VAT p/m
> Initial payment of £920.97
> 
> Need to check the mileage allowance but this is VERY interesting right now!


I got this similar contract with the AMG sport pack for £215 pm


----------



## Nanoman

kolarn said:


> I got this similar contract with the AMG sport pack for £215 pm


I'm seriously considering this car for the Mrs. If anyone can find any decent offers for this let me know. Not fussed about petrol or manual - won't be doing many miles.

Remember to consider mileage allowance and total cost including deposits/fees. Don't want more than 2 years.

PCP or lease.


----------



## kolarn

Nanoman said:


> I'm seriously considering this car for the Mrs. If anyone can find any decent offers for this let me know. Not fussed about petrol or manual - won't be doing many miles.
> 
> Remember to consider mileage allowance and total cost including deposits/fees. Don't want more than 2 years.
> 
> PCP or lease.


Keep an eye on this site, bang in the details of what you are looking for. Should be some good deals coming up soon to coincide with the new plates in a couple of months time.

http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/


----------



## Bristle Hound

Anyone seen any note worthy deals?


----------



## Grommit

Bristle Hound said:


> Anyone seen any note worthy deals?


BOOOOOM

http://carleasingmadesimple.com/personal-car-leasing/bmw/m5-saloon/

:thumb::wave:


----------



## Bero

Grommit said:


> BOOOOOM
> 
> http://carleasingmadesimple.com/personal-car-leasing/bmw/m5-saloon/
> 
> :thumb::wave:


hahahahaha - Looks like a fantastic deal TBH - <£700 a month for that!

BUT look at what they're charging if you take the maintenance package takes it up to >£1,500 a month...that more than doubles the cost and comes to over £10k a year JUST for maintenance!


----------



## Bristle Hound

NISSAN JUKE 1.6 [94] Visia 5dr hatchback










Personal Contract Hire
Deposit of £1115.88 followed by 23 monthly payments of £111.59 (note you can add some more for fully maintained).
10,000 miles per annum

http://www.tilsungroup.com/nissan-juke-1.6--94--visia-5dr-car-32216

Seems cheap to me! :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

BH - have you seen anything for a RR Evoque or Audi A5 Cab? :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Beancounter said:


> BH - have you seen anything for a RR Evoque or Audi A5 Cab? :thumb:


Sorry mate, no


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ Clutching at straws, but what about a 1 series BMW convert ?


----------



## Bristle Hound

SKODA FABIA 1.6 TDI CR Monte Carlo 5dr diesel hatchback










Personal Contract Hire
£1065.52 deposit followed by 35 months @ £187.19

http://www.tilsungroup.com/skoda-fabia-1.6+tdi+cr+monte+carlo+5dr-car-9871


----------



## Bristle Hound

Beancounter said:


> BH - have you seen anything for a RR Evoque


Don't know how this fairs - http://www.tilsungroup.com/land+rov...2-ed4-pure-5dr-2wd-diesel-hatchback-car-10589



Beancounter said:


> ^^^ Clutching at straws, but what about a 1 series BMW convert ?


http://www.tilsungroup.com/bmw-1+series-convertible-car-leasing-results :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co.uk/offer.php?id=1442

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co.uk/offer.php?id=1378


----------



## Kerr

http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/business/car-contract-hire-and-leasing/bmw/m3/

BMW M3 for £355 per month plus VAT for personal.

That is as cheap as you could possibly get in such a car.


----------



## Beancounter

Stop it.....I've been looking at these for a couple of weeks now.
BMW are offering over £8k contribution which is what's driving the leases down......must resist....


----------



## Miglior

what a deal!


----------



## RedUntilDead

Kerr said:


> http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/business/car-contract-hire-and-leasing/bmw/m3/
> 
> BMW M3 for £355 per month plus VAT for personal.
> 
> That is as cheap as you could possibly get in such a car.


Was in the dealers yesterday and asked about this, its for business users only.
Shame


----------



## andy665

Why is the thread titled best PCP deals and everyone is posting up lease and contract hire deals


----------



## Bristle Hound

RedUntilDead said:


> Was in the dealers yesterday and asked about this, its for business users only.
> Shame


Here you go, personal users

BMW M3 Frozen Silver Edition 2dr DCT ( http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/special-edition-bmw-m3-revealed )










£474 / month for 36 months with £3052.90 initial payment (all payments inc. of VAT)

http://www.contracthireandleasing.c.../aberdeen-motoring-solutions/bmw/m3/12466341/

Seriously tempted!


----------



## andy665

Bristle Hound said:


> Here you go, personal users
> 
> BMW M3 Frozen Silver Edition 2dr DCT ( http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/special-edition-bmw-m3-revealed )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £474 / month for 36 months with £3052.90 initial payment (all payments inc. of VAT)
> 
> http://www.contracthireandleasing.c.../aberdeen-motoring-solutions/bmw/m3/12466341/
> 
> Seriously tempted!


Available to BMW GB saff with no deposit and £299 per month over 12 months


----------



## Bristle Hound

andy665 said:


> Available to BMW GB saff with no deposit and £299 per month over 12 months


Only problem there Andy is, I'm not BMW GB staff :wall:

May as well be £10 a month :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi

Staff always get the best deals. Why people chose pcp over lease I don't know, nobody keeps a car on pcp


----------



## andy665

SteveTDCi said:


> Staff always get the best deals. Why people chose pcp over lease I don't know, nobody keeps a car on pcp


It's easy - chance of some cash back. PCP offers everything a lease offers and more. As I always say about PCP - as long as you understand the deal you can't lose - if there's equity it's yours, if there is a loss it's the finance houses.

Would agree though that a straight lease is well worth considering - it's all about how the numbers and your circumstance / plans add up


----------



## Philb1965

Bought my 370z on a pcp, as said above, if it had been worth less than the final balloon payment I'd have just handed it back and walked away. When I got into the agreement I was happy I could meet the balloon when the time came and I paid it off. Nothing wrong with PCPs as long as you understand what you are signing up for.


----------



## mt8

I bought a left hand drive beetle uk import in 99 and the dealer made me sign up for it on a pcp so glad he did.

The right hand drive model came out a year later and soon after that they dropped the price as well, ended up giving the car back after 3 years 

They offered me 5k at that time and the final figure was 8k.


----------



## andy665

mt8 said:


> I bought a left hand drive beetle uk import in 99 and the dealer made me sign up for it on a pcp so glad he did.
> 
> The right hand drive model came out a year later and soon after that they dropped the price as well, ended up giving the car back after 3 years
> 
> They offered me 5k at that time and the final figure was 8k.


That's the way I look at manufacturers who offer crazily high GMFVs - the negative way is to view it as a certainty that you will have no equity at the end, the positive way to view it is the manufacturer protecting from depreciation beyond a certain point

I looked at the details of a Mercedes customer last week who recently handed back a C63, had it for the full duration of a 36 month PCP and the GMFV was nearly 7k more than its actual value - having the car on PCP effectively saving him nigh on £200 per month in depreciation


----------



## robertdon777

Nissan Juke Nismo £199 a month, 6+23 10k Miles p/a

Contract Hire but Hey it's cheap for what is a manual New Clio RS jacked up a bit.


----------



## White-r26

robertdon777 said:


> Nissan Juke Nismo £199 a month, 6+23 10k Miles p/a
> 
> Contract Hire but Hey it's cheap for what is a manual New Clio RS jacked up a bit.


Where's that from?


----------



## robertdon777

White-r26 said:


> Where's that from?


Even better deal if you are a private buyer (no company car tax)

http://www.jr-leasing.co.uk/process.php?formid=dealdetail&id=896264

£181 for business users!

Personal: £217 a month all in inc VAT and Road Tax

So: £1,303.2 deposit
and 24 months at £217

£6511 Total

Car is £20K new so work out if you could buy new with a little discount (not much as these things "Jukes" sell fast) and resell in 2 years for £13K

It's a close call on this one as I reckon a 2 year old one would fetch a little more than £13k but then again it might not so why take the risk - low deposit and low monthly fixed fees.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Isn't that juke a lease though ? If so you would probably have to pay 13k to keep it.


----------



## robertdon777

Personal contract hire, 

Just hand it back after 24 months, although many companies will give you a purchase price too at the end of the term.


----------



## Saj

If you work for the NHS, check if your trust does a salary sacrifice scheme.

I pay £320 for my Qashqai Acenta 1.6

This includes the following:

Full european comp insurance
Full european breakdown cover
Full servicing costs - vehicle collected and delivered
Full tax costs
Tyres
Batteries.

Hand it back in three years and then take another similiar to PCP. Just all the extras !

Worth it for me, to go from a 12 year old Astra to a brand new Qashqai.


----------



## robertdon777

What vehicles are in that? My wife has worked for the NHS for over 10 years, at Birmingham city hospital at present.


----------



## Saj

robertdon777 said:


> What vehicles are in that? My wife has worked for the NHS for over 10 years, at Birmingham city hospital at present.


Any car as long as its under a certain emissions, or something.

The amount you sacrifice cant leave your pay with below minimum wage so mine is right on the border.

Its ran by Tuskers and alot of Trusts are signing up to it as a benefit for employees.


----------



## rob_vrs

Nhs staff can get lease cars especially district nurses where the nhs pays so much dependant on business milage


----------



## Bristle Hound

Vauxhall Corsa 1.6T VXR 3dr (inc. Metallic Paint)

Contract lease - personal

5000 miles / annum
£779.84 deposit then £129.99 per month for 23 months (all inc. VAT)

http://www.contracthireandleasing.c...ent-brokers/dcmd-ltd/vauxhall/corsa/12107625/

Seems cheap to me! :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

Bristle Hound said:


> Vauxhall Corsa 1.6T VXR 3dr (inc. Metallic Paint)
> 
> Contract lease - personal
> 
> 5000 miles / annum
> £779.84 deposit then £129.99 per month for 23 months (all inc. VAT)
> 
> http://www.contracthireandleasing.c...ent-brokers/dcmd-ltd/vauxhall/corsa/12107625/
> 
> Seems cheap to me! :thumb:


Do it!:thumb:, for that money you won't get anything even 1/2 as powerful.


----------



## RedUntilDead

andy665 said:


> Available to BMW GB saff with no deposit and £299 per month over 12 months


stop it, I want one:argie: just need to get the missus a job at bmw.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Skoda Citigo 1.0 MPI S 5dr

Contract lease - personal

5000 miles / year £1350 deposit then 35 months @ £72 / month (all. incl. VAT)

http://www.contracthireandleasing.c...onal-vehicle-solutions/skoda/citigo/11686178/

£18 / week - CRAZY! :doublesho


----------



## SteveTDCi

There some slightly better rates on the seat mii


----------



## robertdon777

Seen one for £55 + VAT for the Seat a few weeks back, its cheaper than buying shoes!


----------



## SteveTDCi

Yep, i'm seriously toying of getting something like that as a cheap everyday car. Although I want a panda or 500 twin air.


----------



## Bristle Hound

robertdon777 said:


> Seen one for £55 + VAT for the Seat a few weeks back, its cheaper than buying shoes!


Got a link for that one mate? :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Volkswagen Up 1.0 Take Up 3dr

Big deposit, small payment

£1800 deposit - £65.99 / month for 35 months 10k a year (incl. VAT)

http://www.contracthireandleasing.c...h-finance-and-leasing/volkswagen/up/11772886/


----------



## Bristle Hound

Nissan Juke 1.6 [94] Visia 5dr

Contract lease - personal

£719.94 deposit then 23 months @ £119.99 / month (inc;. VAT) 5000 miles / year

http://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/vehicle/choose_your_lease/59354


----------



## Bristle Hound

Mercedes-Benz C Class C250 CDI BlueEFFICIENCY AMG Sport Plus 2dr (incl. metallic paint)

Contract lease - personal

£2729.00 initial payment followed by £270 / month (incl. VAT) for 23 months. 10000 miles / year

http://www.contracthireandleasing.c...kers/dcmd-ltd/mercedes-benz/c-class/10926172/

Very tempted by this one :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Mercedes-Benz CLS Diesel Coupe CLS 250 CDI BlueEFFICIENCY 4dr Tip Auto

Personal lease

Initial deposit £2970 followed by £330 / month for 24 months (incl. VAT) 10k miles / year

http://www.vehiclesforbusiness.co.u...ls-250-cdi-blueefficiency-4dr-tip-auto-949899


----------



## Rowan83

Bristle Hound said:


> Mercedes-Benz C Class C250 CDI BlueEFFICIENCY AMG Sport Plus 2dr (incl. metallic paint)
> 
> Contract lease - personal
> 
> £2729.00 initial payment followed by £270 / month (incl. VAT) for 23 months. 10000 miles / year
> 
> http://www.contracthireandleasing.c...kers/dcmd-ltd/mercedes-benz/c-class/10926172/
> 
> Very tempted by this one :thumb:


Yeah that's a good deal. My friend has this car and it's lurvely!


----------



## SteveTDCi

Dear Steven
Straight to the point.


Golf 2.0TDi 150 GT 5 Door Manual (solid paint)

6+23 10,000 miles per annum, Maintained


prices from - £219.99 plus VAT


Standard equipment: Sat Nav, Adaptive Cruise Control, Bluetooth, DAB, 17" Alloys


Co2's: 106g/km


For further information or to change the mileage to suit please do not hesiate to call. 
e&oe


----------



## robertdon777

Merc C Class C220CDi SE - 10K mileage 

24 months / 3 deposit £179 +VAT per month!


The catch.... 12 plate cars with 12K mileage on them, but still thats bloody cheap, Got the link through at work, can't remember the company but sure I could look it up Monday if anyone is interested.


----------



## robertdon777

Bristle Hound said:


> Got a link for that one mate? :thumb:


That one was with Bristol Street Motors on contracthireandleasing.com a few months back.


----------



## robertdon777

mad-sheep.co.uk

Personal

Mercedes C
250 CDi AMG Sport Coupe 

£259.52 per month
9+23, 10k per annum


----------



## SteveTDCi

http://www.gogreenleasing.co.uk/bus...nissan/juke-hatchback-1.6-94-visia-5dr-957361


----------



## mt8

Can someone please explain the differences between a personal pcp and a personal lease( not business ), pros and cons of both.

I have had several pcp's previously but not really looked into a lease so unsure of any potential pitfalls.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## andy665

Personal lease reduces your flexibility - you're effectively tied in for the duration of the agreement and you have no option at the end but to hand it back

If there was the same car available on both PCP and Personal Lease at the same cost then I would always choose the PCP option as it gives you the option to purchase at agreement end, you can p/x, sell or settle at any point

Most of the time Personal Lease is cheaper BUT more restrictive - horses for courses


----------



## SteveTDCi

Andy, do most personal leases have the early termination clauses ? I know with lex we have to pay 50% of all outstanding rentals on business. I'm toying with a cheap city car on a lease, I wouldn't want to put much more tan £500 down and pay much more than £125 per month and no more than 24 months.


----------



## robertdon777

Many personal lease companies will give you the option to purchase too after the term.


----------



## andy665

SteveTDCi said:


> Andy, do most personal leases have the early termination clauses ? I know with lex we have to pay 50% of all outstanding rentals on business. I'm toying with a cheap city car on a lease, I wouldn't want to put much more tan £500 down and pay much more than £125 per month and no more than 24 months.


I'm not too sure - don't really get involved in lease - I know the regulations are different to HP / PCP.

I think the general rule of thumb with personal lease is that the finance provider can insist that all payments are made but they can negotiate from that if they want to


----------



## andy665

robertdon777 said:


> Many personal lease companies will give you the option to purchase too after the term.


True but unlike PCP you have no idea until the end of the agreement what £ will be required to purchase


----------



## SteveTDCi

They can also set the end payment high to reduce the rentals and then hit you for all kinds of dehire charges at the end.


----------



## robertdon777

Merc CLS Coupe (4 door) 250CDi Auto

Nav, BT, Metallic, Leather, Xenons, LED tail lights

24 months @ £299.99 + VAT

£1800 down 

10K per year

Frontier Vehicle Leasing


----------



## robertdon777

E250 cdi AMG sport auto.

£249 +VAT

6 down 10k per year mileage.

Not latest shape though but still bloody cheap.

From madsheep


----------



## robertdon777

Can't wait for the new Clio rs deals, perfect car for me. Auto for the Mrs journey to work in brum centre traffic. And then race mode for when I nick it at weekends! And it makes noises that sound like a race car too by artificial sounds matched to engine revs, gear changes etc. Oh and its a 5 door which is a must with kids.

So c'mon let's see the best deals on one with the lux pack.


----------



## MK1Campaign

I've lost the email but last week somewhere were offering Corsa VXR's for £139 plus vat.
That's silly cheap.


----------



## Bristle Hound

MK1Campaign said:


> I've lost the email but last week somewhere were offering Corsa VXR's for £139 plus vat.
> That's silly cheap.


Even cheaper here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3982580&postcount=104 :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

robertdon777 said:


> Merc CLS Coupe (4 door) 250CDi Auto
> 
> Nav, BT, Metallic, Leather, Xenons, LED tail lights
> 
> 24 months @ £299.99 + VAT
> 
> £1800 down
> 
> 10K per year
> 
> Frontier Vehicle Leasing


Overall, cheaper here - http://www.vehiclesforbusiness.co.u...ls-250-cdi-blueefficiency-4dr-tip-auto-960852


----------



## robertdon777

BMW 3 Series 
330d M-Sport Step Auto + Bus Media ,Business Media Nav.
ONLY £299.99+ vat
24 Months. 

UK Car Contracts


----------



## Grommit

robertdon777 said:


> BMW 3 Series
> 330d M-Sport Step Auto + Bus Media ,Business Media Nav.
> ONLY £299.99+ vat
> 24 Months.
> 
> UK Car Contracts


that is a belter.

What is the deposit though??


----------



## robertdon777

Grommit said:


> that is a belter.
> 
> What is the deposit though??


Not sure probably 9 at that price though so: £2700 + VAT

Still, so much car for the money.


----------



## robertdon777

Merc C Class Estate, 10K per year

220CDi AMG Auto

£2250 down &

£250 inc VAT


----------



## Bristle Hound

Personal Lease

Mercedes-Benz CLS Diesel Coupe CLS 250 CDI 4dr Tip Auto Metallic

£2678.40 deposit followed by

24 months @ £297.60 incl. VAT

10000 miles / year

http://www.vehiclesforbusiness.co.u...-diesel-coupe-cls-250-cdi-4dr-tip-auto-968103


----------



## Grommit

Weapon

http://easternwesternfleetservices1-px.rtrk.co.uk/company-cars/BMW/M3_Coupe_Limited_Edition_500/969/


----------



## Derekh929

Most of these when you phone none on that deal but we have another deal also so as get decent spec prices spiral, also catch you with extra wear and tear charge .


----------



## robertdon777

*Mercedes E class 220CDi Sport AMG Coupe Automatic - 13plates*

including 18" AMG Alloy Wheels, AMG Bodystyling, Heated Front Seats &
Speed Control

Over 2 years allowing for 10,000 miles a year with a £2000 + VAT initial payment
*
£209.99 + VAT*

Under £250 with VAT - THAT IS A DEAL.

From OSV vehicle supply


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ Wow :doublesho

That is superb!


----------



## robertdon777

It's because they are all being facelifted so new model will be out in the next few weeks.

In theory old stock, new cars but wearing the old face.


----------



## Beancounter

Yup, I saw that, but still, for that new car smell, you're not going to get into a much smarter car for that sort of money


----------



## Puntoboy

robertdon777 said:


> BMW 3 Series
> 330d M-Sport Step Auto + Bus Media ,Business Media Nav.
> ONLY £299.99+ vat
> 24 Months.
> 
> UK Car Contracts


That's a good deal. I've enquired after an estate version with 20k miles.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Don't forget to ask if their are any broker fee's and work out the total cost. Large deposit and small payments might look good but small deposit and slightly higher monthly payments could work out cheaper.

Nothing is cheap, don't get dragged into its a bargain


----------



## Puntoboy

True. I didn't pay any deposit on my current car.


----------



## SteveTDCi

And you got the Volvo on a short lease with a reasonable mileage with maintenance, if you like the Volvo you might want to see if they will extend the lease and lower the payments.


----------



## Puntoboy

SteveTDCi said:


> And you got the Volvo on a short lease with a reasonable mileage with maintenance, if you like the Volvo you might want to see if they will extend the lease and lower the payments.


As much as I like it, I would like a new car


----------



## SteveTDCi

It looks like new from your showroom thread


----------



## Bristle Hound

MERCEDES-BENZ SLK ROADSTER 200 BlueEFFICIENCY 2dr

Personal Lease

£185.42 incl VAT per month (24 months)
Initial payment: £1668.78 incl VAT
10,000 miles per year

http://www.mad-sheep.co.uk/personal...et/slk-roadster-200-blueefficiency-2dr-315347

:car:


----------



## Rowan83

Bristle Hound said:


> MERCEDES-BENZ SLK ROADSTER 200 BlueEFFICIENCY 2dr
> 
> Personal Lease
> 
> £185.42 incl VAT per month (24 months)
> Initial payment: £1668.78 incl VAT
> 10,000 miles per year
> 
> http://www.mad-sheep.co.uk/personal...et/slk-roadster-200-blueefficiency-2dr-315347
> 
> :car:


Now, that's cheap!


----------



## robertdon777

May be taking up one of the merc offers soon.

I'll post up if I do. Still in two minds.

Might be with mad-sheep for a e220cdi sport amg coupe. £250 inc VAT with 9 deposit. Never done personal lease before but I know people who pay more for a bog standard Clio and a hybrid Auris - I know what I'd rather have.


----------



## rf860

robertdon777 said:


> May be taking up one of the merc offers soon.
> 
> I'll post up if I do. Still in two minds.
> 
> Might be with mad-sheep for a e220cdi sport amg coupe. £250 inc VAT with 9 deposit. Never done personal lease before but I know people who pay more for a bog standard Clio and a hybrid Auris - I know what I'd rather have.


I've just looked at this. Almost too good to be true! Seriously makes me think twice about how I finance my next car purchase...

However, my problem is that I do maybe double that mileage. As soon as you get to 20k miles, you're payments are massive


----------



## robertdon777

I only do 6-7k a year.

The e class coupes are cheap as they are just being replaced with the facelift models. It basically works out to around 8.3k to 8.5k over the 2 Year lease depending who you go with and the difference from 6-9 payment deposit.

Now you can buy one brand new for about £31.5k with a decent discount, not sure if you could get £23.5k for it after 2 years.


----------



## rf860

robertdon777 said:


> I only do 6-7k a year.
> 
> The e class coupes are cheap as they are just being replaced with the facelift models. It basically works out to around 8.3k to 8.5k over the 2 Year lease depending who you go with and the difference from 6-9 payment deposit.
> 
> Now you can buy one brand new for about £31.5k with a decent discount, not sure if you could get £23.5k for it after 2 years.


Yeah but when you're saving that much who cares ?? Lol

I don't think you'd get that back. My dads 520d m sport was approx 39.5k brand new (he bought it second hand), it's now 2 years old and has 28k on the clock and is worth 21k trade price. That's nearly half!


----------



## Scott Harris

Audi A6 Estate 2.0TDi

Leather
Nav
Bluetooth

199 for 5000 miles or 249 for 15000 miles.


----------



## Rowan83

Scott Harris said:


> Audi A6 Estate 2.0TDi
> 
> Leather
> Nav
> Bluetooth
> 
> 199 for 5000 miles or 249 for 15000 miles.


Where is this at? Deposit must be huge.


----------



## Scott Harris

MatrixGuy said:


> Where is this at? Deposit must be huge.


1699 for 5000 miles and 1899 for 15000 miles :thumb:


----------



## RichardM

Scott Harris said:


> Audi A6 Estate 2.0TDi
> 
> Leather
> Nav
> Bluetooth
> 
> 199 for 5000 miles or 249 for 15000 miles.


Business users only though? The cheap Audi deals often are.


----------



## Davemm

http://www.mad-sheep.co.uk/personal...-c250-cdi-blueefficiency-amg-sport-2dr-315345

That looks very tempting. Think I might have to email and see if I can get some more details


----------



## Bristle Hound

Mercedes-Benz SLK Roadster 200 AMG Sport 2dr

Personal Lease

£217.57 / month for 24 months
Initial deposit £1958.13
10,000 miles per year

http://www.stratavehiclesolutions.c...rtible/slk-roadster-200-amg-sport-2dr-1017653


----------



## robertdon777

BMW F10 M5

£612 inc VAT - 8K miles 24 month contract

Initial payment of £3671.94 inc. VAT followed by 23 payments of £611.99

or £17,748 over 2 years.

Cheap for an M5 but add another 8K and you could be in a very tasty e60 M5 or even M6 if you like that would be your to own in say 5 years at £482 a month


----------



## Derekh929

New BMW Race 1000r bike 3.9% apr and dealer deposit £600 and no fee's


----------



## rob_vrs

Skoda 0%  iv took advantage of  wooo


----------



## Cambelt

My last car was £150pm for 1 month. 
It then cost me - approximately £75 pa in servicing costs for 10k miles plus tyres at £300 pa. 

As such, I had a car for 1 year - with everything needed from a car for <£500. 

You'd pay more than that in two months for most of these deals and still have to find a £x k deposit and final payment.

I find it interesting to see young people leasing new cars and stuggling when you really don't need to


----------



## rob_vrs

Why do people automatically young people have low paid jobs and struggle for money. Strange mentalities


----------



## Cambelt

Because they all do... little whipper snappers. 

I apologise for the generalisation, however I didn't say all young people, just seeing young people in that position. I think it is a lesson you learn over time. 
I definitely learnt it the hard way


----------



## rob_vrs

.....


----------



## KDiddy

How about 2 Audi's

The first

Audi A5 Sportsback S Line Black Edition in White
A1 for the missus including 5 years free servicing

No deposit
48months = £790 for the two
Low balloons to pay and acheived 14% discount on the A5 and 10% on the A1

For me thats a good deal!!


----------



## Kerr

KDiddy said:


> How about 2 Audi's
> 
> The first
> 
> Audi A5 Sportsback S Line Black Edition in White
> A1 for the missus including 5 years free servicing
> 
> No deposit
> 48months = £790 for the two
> Low balloons to pay and acheived 14% discount on the A5 and 10% on the A1
> 
> For me thats a good deal!!


If it was £790 for 48 months even I would consider an Audi.

It obviously depends on what variant of each, but there is a lot of choice at £800 per month if that's what you really meant.


----------



## KDiddy

Meant it....I drive a hard bargain and dealers hate it when I force them to compete against one another!!


----------



## Kerr

KDiddy said:


> Meant it....I drive a hard bargain and dealers hate it when I force them to compete against one another!!


Think you missed my joke.

You are paying.£790 per month for 48 months=37920 not 790 in total


----------



## KDiddy

Lol....I am good...but not that good


----------



## SteveTDCi

38000 .... You could buy a proper car for that  actually £7000 on a city go, 10000 on an a8 10000 on an Elise 2000 on a jeep and still have change for a holiday and a car for every occasion


----------



## KDiddy

Audi's suit us mate....we wont ever buy (PCP rather) anything else

Everything else is just second best (aside the supercars)


----------



## Kerr

KDiddy said:


> Audi's suit us mate....we wont ever buy (PCP rather) anything else
> 
> Everything else is just second best (aside the supercars)


What do Audis do that other cars don't?

£790 per month seems awfully expensive to me.

Didn't you consider a straight up lease rather than PCP?


----------



## KDiddy

Try and get a quote for the A5 Black Edition and an A1 SLine and see if you get anywhere near...If you do, I will give you some of my stash of detailing products


----------



## SteveTDCi

http://www.audileasing.co.uk/audi_a5_sportback_2.0_tdi_177ps_black_edition_294

http://www.audileasing.co.uk/audi_a1_1.6tdi_s-line_226


----------



## KDiddy

Yes interesting given different term and deposit


----------



## Kerr

KDiddy said:


> Try and get a quote for the A5 Black Edition and an A1 SLine and see if you get anywhere near...If you do, I will give you some of my stash of detailing products


I googled it earlier and the first page i looked was a lot cheaper. It was only the 2.0 diesel though.

I'm on the phone now.

£38K over 4 years is a lot.

What engines are in the cars?


----------



## SteveTDCi

KDiddy said:


> Yes interesting given different term and deposit


Ah but you didn't state that:thumb:l


----------



## Kerr

SteveTDCi said:


> http://www.audileasing.co.uk/audi_a5_sportback_2.0_tdi_177ps_black_edition_294
> 
> http://www.audileasing.co.uk/audi_a1_1.6tdi_s-line_226





KDiddy said:


> Yes interesting given different term and deposit





SteveTDCi said:


> Ah but you didn't state that:thumb:l


Your deal still works out 24k over 3 years rather than 38k over 4.

Obviously spec and mileage will make a difference


----------



## Kerr

http://www.prestige-car-leasing.co.uk/car_leasing/audi/a1_hatchback/1.6_tdi_sport_3dr.aspx

http://www.prestige-car-leasing.co.uk/car_leasing/audi/a5_sportback/

First place i looked and it's cheaper over 4 years.


----------



## KDiddy

Am i getting ruffled here??!!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kerr said:


> What do Audis do that other cars don't?


Bit unfair that one mate.

You could add this statement to every single car out there!


----------



## ardandy

They all photocopy and resize really well.


----------



## SteveTDCi

ardandy said:


> They all photocopy and resize really well.


So does every other manufacturer :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Only problem with lease is hidden sur charges for condition and other area's like putting hire car back, but some of the manufacturer subsidised deals are amazing look at C63 AMG tempting if you do no more than 8k miles a year and if 40% 100% of rental payment offset against profit, win win


----------



## Kerr

Bristle Hound said:


> Bit unfair that one mate.
> 
> You could add this statement to every single car out there!


Look at the statement i quoted.

The guy obviously can't look past Audis and that is probably part of the reason he hasn't got the best of deals.

If the salesman knows you are too keen, he will take advantage.

He thinks Audi makes the best cars(outwith supercars) and i'm curious why.

Again if he maybe considered other brands, he maybe have got more bang for his buck.

Too many people are swallowed up in brand loyalty and become too biased to see the wood from the trees.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Look at the statement i quoted.
> 
> The guy obviously can't look past Audis and that is probably part of the reason he hasn't got the best of deals.
> 
> If the salesman knows you are too keen, he will take advantage.
> 
> He thinks Audi makes the best cars(outwith supercars) and i'm curious why.
> 
> Again if he maybe considered other brands, he maybe have got more bang for his buck.
> 
> Too many people are swallowed up in brand loyalty and become too biased to see the wood from the trees.


Tut tut you upsetting Audi owners again I would never do a thing like that shamefull , as we know there are other brands with better cars


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> Tut tut you upsetting Audi owners again I would never do a thing like that shamefull , as we know there are other brands with better cars


Me? Never.

It was a bold statement for him to make.

I was curious why he thought Audi was the best brand and would consider no other brand.

I love those Golfs.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Me? Never.
> 
> It was a bold statement for him to make.
> 
> I was curious why he thought Audi was the best brand and would consider no other brand.
> 
> I love those Golfs.


:lol:


----------



## RisingPower

Derekh929 said:


> Tut tut you upsetting Audi owners again I would never do a thing like that shamefull , as we know there are other brands with better cars


Haven't bmw done a bland, boring version of what was a classic?


----------



## Derekh929

RisingPower said:


> Haven't bmw done a bland, boring version of what was a classic?


:lol: I was not referring to BMW being the better brand


----------



## robertdon777

Mad Sheep

VW UP 1.0L, £99inc VAT, £600 deposit 24months.

£3k for worry free new car motoring. A 3k second hand car will lose about £1k.

I'm still struggling at just handing a car back with nothing to show, plus the garage opposite where I work have an 05 Clio 182 in metallic blue with 70k miles, climate, xenon's, auto lights, wipers etc. For £3100!

Now me, I would take the Clio over the UP any day of the week but I bet VW sell more UPs than people buy second hand 182's!


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777 said:


> Mad Sheep
> 
> VW UP 1.0L, £99inc VAT, £600 deposit 24months.
> 
> £3k for worry free new car motoring. A 3k second hand car will lose about £1k.
> 
> I'm still struggling at just handing a car back with nothing to show, plus the garage opposite where I work have an 05 Clio 182 in metallic blue with 70k miles, climate, xenon's, auto lights, wipers etc. For £3100!
> 
> Now me, I would take the Clio over the UP any day of the week but I bet VW sell more UPs than people buy second hand 182's!


You're always going to lose money buying cars, but people need to minimise their losses.

The amount of money people seem happy to spend on average cars scares me.

Looking at the example above where the person thought that £38k was a bargain.

The list price is £34k for a A5 sportback Black edition and he got a 14% discount, which makes it £29,240 according to orangewheels.

The A1 S line costs from £17,300 in 1.6tdi spec and with a 10% discount that is £15,570.

That adds up to almost £44,500 for the two cars obviously plus options.

To pay £38,000 over 4 years seems excessively high. Obviously if the cars are very well specced it will make some difference, but not enough.

The A1 holds its value really and according to a google search, Audi have an article how well the A5 holds its value.

Considering the cars' value, the price of 4 year deal seems well out of proportion to me.

I was reading the local paper that was posted through the door tonight.

Audi Aberdeen are doing a deal on the A5 sportback 3.0TDi with very good spec. The car lists at just over £41k and after 3 years Audi are only guaranteeing the value at £15.5k.

That's less than 38% of retained value with a 10,000 miles a year allowance.

You rightfully expect Audi to be far higher than that.

I'm really wanting to change my car at the moment, but I simply can't justify it to myself.

Most of the deals are just a rip off at the moment.

For years I bought new cars but the value has been coming down and down. The last few cars I have bough have been pre-registered, 3 months old and then the BMW was 2 years old.

There is just no value for money on the market just now as far as I can see, other than some of the lease deals that spring up.


----------



## rf860

Kerr - are you basing your car values on the Aberdeen market?

I've been looking at cars a lot this week as I'm maybe going to change to a cheap to run deisel  and I've noticed that the cars in aberdeen are more expensive.


----------



## Kerr

rf860 said:


> Kerr - are you basing your car values on the Aberdeen market?
> 
> I've been looking at cars a lot this week as I'm maybe going to change to a cheap to run deisel  and I've noticed that the cars in aberdeen are more expensive.


Cars are very expensive in Aberdeen.

Sadly there is too many people happy just to go to their local dealer and pay whatever they ask.

The dealers are doing well up here too.

Most people I know this and make sure they buy outside Aberdeen.

I have been looking far and wide although I've not got the time to travel too far too often.

I'm down in the central belt every second week and have a look down there. It turns out quite a few dealers from that area all have deals with other garages in Aberdeen/Aberdeenshire to sell their cars!

A lot of their low demand high risk stock come up here and the values are adjusted.


----------



## rf860

Kerr said:


> Cars are very expensive in Aberdeen.
> 
> Sadly there is too many people happy just to go to their local dealer and pay whatever they ask.
> 
> The dealers are doing well up here too.
> 
> Most people I know this and make sure they buy outside Aberdeen.
> 
> I have been looking far and wide although I've not got the time to travel too far too often.
> 
> I'm down in the central belt every second week and have a look down there. It turns out quite a few dealers from that area all have deals with other garages in Aberdeen/Aberdeenshire to sell their cars!
> 
> A lot of their low demand high risk stock come up here and the values are adjusted.


People are quite stupid when it comes to buying cars I've noticed.

Better buying from a city I've noticed, prices are usually cheaper.

Not surprised that dealers down here have deals with Aberdeen garages. Not many folk down my way will be buying cars with high running costs so they won't sell.


----------



## rob_vrs

rf860 said:


> People are quite stupid when it comes to buying cars I've noticed.
> 
> Better buying from a city I've noticed, prices are usually cheaper.
> 
> Not surprised that dealers down here have deals with Aberdeen garages. Not many folk down my way will be buying cars with high running costs so they won't sell.


Thats what iv found, especially on my part ex, i received a £750 higher value from a dealer in the city centre than one out in the sticks slightly wether they can sell then faster


----------



## Kerr

rf860 said:


> People are quite stupid when it comes to buying cars I've noticed.
> 
> Better buying from a city I've noticed, prices are usually cheaper.
> 
> Not surprised that dealers down here have deals with Aberdeen garages. Not many folk down my way will be buying cars with high running costs so they won't sell.


You aim towards poorer places for cheap cars. Glasgow springs to mind locally.

You are in for some harsh lesson when you head up this way.

Nothing is cheap as there is a big demand for certain things, flats to rent is really tough, but then everyone else wants their share of the oil money although they play no part in the industry.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> You aim towards poorer places for cheap cars. Glasgow springs to mind locally.
> 
> You are in for some harsh lesson when you head up this way.
> 
> Nothing is cheap as there is a big demand for certain things, flats to rent is really tough, but then everyone else wants their share of the oil money although they play no part in the industry.


Well I have ti disagree on my experience this time , before this car last two Glasgow well ahead playing 4 dealers off, the narrow down to two, this time Aberdeen beat them all , got a deal out of them with hard work I did not expect, tried Durham and Manchester , Birmingham and Glasgow and Aberdeen was the last two to try to get the business , this time they said they would get my business and they did took 6 weeks to get the deal sorted:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> Well I have ti disagree on my experience this time , before this car last two Glasgow well ahead playing 4 dealers off, the narrow down to two, this time Aberdeen beat them all , got a deal out of them with hard work I did not expect, tried Durham and Manchester , Birmingham and Glasgow and Aberdeen was the last two to try to get the business , this time they said they would get my business and they did took 6 weeks to get the deal sorted:thumb:


You obviously did well and caught them at the right time.

I've spoken to a few and from what everyone else at works says, they have all but given up dealing locally for they have always charged over the odds.

Even looking at the used market up here, we are very pricey.


----------



## rf860

Kerr said:


> You aim towards poorer places for cheap cars. Glasgow springs to mind locally.
> 
> You are in for some harsh lesson when you head up this way.
> 
> Nothing is cheap as there is a big demand for certain things, flats to rent is really tough, but then everyone else wants their share of the oil money although they play no part in the industry.


Yeah Glasgow is usually where I head for cars. Just need to watch out for poor condition cars - that's the most difficult part about car buying for me, too fussy.

I'm fully expecting to pay around 700 PCM for a flat. I've done the sums and my wage covers what I need with a nice sum left each month for 'fun'.

I'm excited about it now 

Looking to get a cheaper to run car cos it's unnecessary for me to have a high powered car for the distances I'll be driving. Cheap tax, insurance and fuel costs are a must. A golf most likely lol....


----------



## KDiddy

Kerr do they even have cars in Aberdeen...I thought It was still largely horse and cart??!


----------



## Kerr

KDiddy said:


> Kerr do they even have cars in Aberdeen...I thought It was still largely horse and cart??!


It mostly is.

Aberdonians haven't even learned to speak English yet either.


----------



## KDiddy

Lol...

In all seriousness Iam happy with the deal I got....theI should have pointed out Quattro along with folding mirrors and heated seats etc...

I work in Finance and rule of thumb for me is always

"If an asset appreciates...buy it, if an asset depreciates...lease (or PCP) it)"

Bear in mind I haggled like a mad man against 3 dealerships competing against each other....I haven't paid a penny in deposit, I handed back my Audi A7 purely because the wife wanted a little run around

Things you do for women....she won't even give me a day to detail mine yet and its been 3 weeks since I picked it up!!!


----------



## johanr77

Kerr said:


> It mostly is.
> 
> Aberdonians haven't even learned to speak English yet either.


Och fit, course we can we just dinna de it aroon the incomers ken.


----------



## johanr77

rf860 said:


> Yeah Glasgow is usually where I head for cars. Just need to watch out for poor condition cars - that's the most difficult part about car buying for me, too fussy.
> 
> I'm fully expecting to pay around 700 PCM for a flat. I've done the sums and my wage covers what I need with a nice sum left each month for 'fun'.
> 
> I'm excited about it now
> 
> Looking to get a cheaper to run car cos it's unnecessary for me to have a high powered car for the distances I'll be driving. Cheap tax, insurance and fuel costs are a must. A golf most likely lol....


For getting a car I found that Elgin was cheapest this time, got my last car from Kirkcaldy and the one before that from Edinburgh. Aberdeen dealers immediate starting point is there is no discount so you just get up to walk out if they don't change their stance then you're allowed to keep walking :lol:

Find that Dundee is worth a look too, close enough to Aberdeen to not be too far a trek but just far enough that the oil tax lunacy calms down.


----------



## KDiddy

anyone translate scottish?!!?


----------



## johanr77

johanr77 said:


> Och fit, course we can we just dinna de it aroon the incomers ken.


Translation = What, course we can we just don't do it around the incomers, know what I mean.

If you get talking to the country folk outside Aberdeen speaking proper doric you'd have a bit of trouble getting the gist of what they are saying :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

330d Msport Auto, Business Nav

10k miles, 6 payment deposit and then 23 months at £350 inc VAT.


----------



## Derekh929

robertdon777 said:


> 330d Msport Auto, Business Nav
> 
> 10k miles, 6 payment deposit and then 23 months at £350 inc VAT.


That's back to rates they were at launch bargin but try to alter spec it will go well up, like visibility pack 19" wheels and adaptive suspension


----------



## Derekh929

johanr77 said:


> Och fit, course we can we just dinna de it aroon the incomers ken.


Aye I ken fit y mean min , dina tel naebdy


----------



## SteveTDCi

BMW 5 Series
Diesel Saloon 520d
M Sport 4dr Step Auto 



• Solid Paint
• On Board Computer

• DAB Digital Radio
• Bluetooth

• Dakota Leather
• Front & Rear Parking Distance Control
• Heated Front Seats
• Xenon Headlights

• Business Media Package
• 18" Alloy Wheels


Annual Mileage
Non Maintained
Fully Maintained

10,000
£294.99 + vat
£299.99 + vat

20,000
£349.99 + vat
£399.99 + vat

30,000
£404.99 + vat
£504.99 + vat


*Personal deal also available on this offer	*Metallic available for £20.00 + vat
*Based on business contract hire, 6 + 23 monthly rentals	*8 - 10 week factory order


----------



## robz

Anything of note with Audi at the moment?

I've looked at quite a few options with new, as well as used, and seem's the best bet on a near £30k car, is to put down £6k deposit, pay approx £370 p/m , and then hand it back at the end and get something else?

I'm sure those of you who've bought cars on finance would be able to advise a bit more...

Rob


----------



## SteveTDCi

Audis are usually cheap to lease, certainly diesel a3's, so is the Leon fr


----------



## Derekh929

Not any good deals on Seat 1.4 SC Toca?


----------



## SteveTDCi

Derekh929 said:


> Not any good deals on Seat 1.4 SC Toca?


Seat main dealers are usually the best for this, although if you look you should be able to find the fr 1.6tdi for £160 per month on a 3 year lease.


----------



## nudda

MatrixGuy said:


> Last month I got a brand new BMW 116d Sport on PCP. its very nice to drive, very economical and tax is £30 a year.
> 
> Deposit was £300 and £290 per month for 48 months. 3.9% APR.
> 
> I am happy with that.


link please?


----------



## rf860

nudda said:


> link please?


_Originally Posted by MatrixGuy View Post
Last month I got a brand new BMW 116d Sport on PCP. its very nice to drive, very economical and tax is £30 a year.

Deposit was £300 and £290 per month for 48 months. 3.9% APR.

I am happy with that_

What's the GFV?


----------



## Rowan83

nudda said:


> link please?


Hiya mate,

This deal ended 31 December 2012. They were doing really good deals because of BMW's involvement with the Olympic games.


----------



## AS_Dene

Anyone herd of a good deal on audi q7? Thanks in advance

Dene


----------



## Bristle Hound

Some decent deals here @ Sytner Sheffield

http://www.sytner.co.uk/bmw/sheffield/latest-offers.aspx

BMW 118d Sport Plus Convertible
PCP Deal
£299 / month for 48 months
£1500 deposit
Optional final payment £10,957.50
2.9% APR
Dealer contribution of £4742.06 :doublesho
http://www.sytner.co.uk/bmw/sheffie...convertible-299-per-month-select-finance.aspx

This is a £30k car with 18's, full leather etc :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

Hyundai iX35 1.7 CRDi SE 

£150 + VAT or £160 + VAT with Sat Nav

6 down as a deposit

These come with sooo much kit, Bluetooth/Voice Control, PDC, Cruise, Auto lights/wipers, elec folding mirrors, dual zone climate and 

Heated seats - FRONT and REAR!

5K mileage allowance though, great for the school runs in winter though:

OSV vehicle contracts.


----------



## Nanoman

Evans Halshaw doing a personal lease on a juke 1.6 n-tec
£1126 deposit then 35* £188 inc vat. 10k miles.

That's a whole lot of car for the money - bluetooth, reversing camera, cruise, 18" rims, privacy glass.

That's 3 years use of a £16000 car for £7700 inc vat.

Can anyone find it cheaper?


----------



## robertdon777

Cheaper than the Bus

Citreon C1 1.0i 

VTR 5 door Inc Metallic
Only £49.99 +VAT
24 Month Contract with £999.99 + vat initial rental. 5,000 mpa

UK Car Contracts


----------



## SteveTDCi

robertdon777 said:


> Cheaper than the Bus
> 
> Citreon C1 1.0i
> 
> VTR 5 door Inc Metallic
> Only £49.99 +VAT
> 24 Month Contract with £999.99 + vat initial rental. 5,000 mpa
> 
> UK Car Contracts


3 door is even cheaper :thumb:


----------



## Alzak

SteveTDCi said:


> 3 door is even cheaper :thumb:


any link for this offer ?


----------



## SteveTDCi

Sorry, 5 door is cheaper .... I got the email through work but this is the text

Citroen have just drastically reduced its 
24 month Contract Hire Rates for 
new proposals only
on C1 VTR 3 & 5 door

C1 VTR 3 & 5 DOOR 

SCARLET RED / BOTTICELLI BLUE / SOLID COLOURS ONLY 5DR


BLACK / BOTTICELLI BLUE / ELECTRA BLUE / GALLIUM GREY / LIPIZAN WHITE / SCARLET RED 3DR



10 DAYS DELIVERY
Delivery by 30th September Only

Applies to New Proposals Only

3 DOOR	5000PA	10000PA	15000PA	20000PA
3 Payments + 23	76.61 89.65 96.33 103.02 
£499.99 + 23	63.80 78.69 86.32 93.95 
£999.99 + 23	40.19 55.08 62.71 70.34 

5 DOOR	5000PA	10000PA	15000PA	20000PA
3 Payments + 23	75.31 89.13 96.22 103.30 
£499.99 + 23	62.32 78.10 86.19 94.28 
£999.99 + 23	38.70 54.49 62.57 70.66 

APPLIES TO PERSONAL & BUSINESS USERS 
ALL FIGURES PLUS VAT


----------



## GJH0702

Anyone point me in direction of best PCP - no deposit on Audi Q5 or LandRover Evoque 
I have always used dealers PCP in past but am paying 8.8% APR on a PCP i took out 2 years ago so looking to change- live Merseyside
Thanks in advance


----------



## Alzak

SteveTDCi said:


> Sorry, 5 door is cheaper .... I got the email through work but this is the text
> 
> Citroen have just drastically reduced its
> 24 month Contract Hire Rates for
> new proposals only
> on C1 VTR 3 & 5 door
> 
> C1 VTR 3 & 5 DOOR
> 
> SCARLET RED / BOTTICELLI BLUE / SOLID COLOURS ONLY 5DR
> 
> BLACK / BOTTICELLI BLUE / ELECTRA BLUE / GALLIUM GREY / LIPIZAN WHITE / SCARLET RED 3DR
> 
> 10 DAYS DELIVERY
> Delivery by 30th September Only
> 
> Applies to New Proposals Only
> 
> 3 DOOR	5000PA	10000PA	15000PA	20000PA
> 3 Payments + 23	76.61 89.65 96.33 103.02
> £499.99 + 23	63.80 78.69 86.32 93.95
> £999.99 + 23	40.19 55.08 62.71 70.34
> 
> 5 DOOR	5000PA	10000PA	15000PA	20000PA
> 3 Payments + 23	75.31 89.13 96.22 103.30
> £499.99 + 23	62.32 78.10 86.19 94.28
> £999.99 + 23	38.70 54.49 62.57 70.66
> 
> APPLIES TO PERSONAL & BUSINESS USERS
> ALL FIGURES PLUS VAT


I could not find this deal on any website unfortunately ...


----------



## DMH-01

Anyone seen any good personal deals on the SLK250 AMG Sport Auto (petrol)?

Best I've seen so far is...

10k p/a:

Initial Payment: £2,026.62 + £360.00 fee
23 Months: £337.77


----------



## SteveTDCi

Alzak said:


> I could not find this deal on any website unfortunately ...


It was through Evans Halshaw

As for the Merc ..

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co...-cdi-blueefficiency-2dr-auto-dsl-car-leasing/


----------



## DMH-01

SteveTDCi said:


> As for the Merc ..
> 
> http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co...-cdi-blueefficiency-2dr-auto-dsl-car-leasing/


Thanks but I'm looking at the petrol version rather than diesel, our C Class has only done 5k miles in 3 years :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co...class-250-blueefficiency-auto-2dr-car-leasing

what i would say is when it comes to leasing, diesels tend to work out cheaper. If you don't care from a driving perspective between petrol and diesel then diesel might be your cheaper option. 6 months ago you could get one under £200 per month.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Just had an email at work from Frontier Vehicle Leasing:

BMW M135i - £244+VAT/ Month
6 Month Deposit
10000 Miles annual
24month contract.

This seems pretty good imo, and seriously tempting as im thinking of chopping in my type r.

If my calcs are correct, this works out at £8,783.20 Inc VAT?


----------



## Kerr

RD55 DUN said:


> Just had an email at work from Frontier Vehicle Leasing:
> 
> BMW M135i - £244+VAT/ Month
> 6 Month Deposit
> 10000 Miles annual
> 24month contract.
> 
> This seems pretty good imo, and seriously tempting as im thinking of chopping in my type r.
> 
> If my calcs are correct, this works out at £8,783.20 Inc VAT?


This is cheaper.

http://www.gateway2lease.com/z_bmw_m135i_m135imperformance3dr_15096_leasing.php#.UpSgR5F90oR


----------



## Nanoman

The BMW135 deal came in via fax today at the office. Worked out at £287 a month including VAT with 10k miles and 6m down. Not sure where the catch is...


----------



## rf860

Kerr said:


> This is cheaper.
> 
> http://www.gateway2lease.com/z_bmw_m135i_m135imperformance3dr_15096_leasing.php#.UpSgR5F90oR


That's a really good deal. I think leasing that car would be cheaper than buying.


----------



## robertdon777

Keep an eye out for c class deals, new model out soon.

Had an email for a c250cdi AMG sport plus Auto. £249. + VAT with 6 down as deposit. 36 term and 10k miles.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Nanoman said:


> The BMW135 deal came in via fax today at the office. Worked out at £287 a month including VAT with 10k miles and 6m down. Not sure where the catch is...


It's a tempting deal, relatively cheap, 300bhp, 30mpg avg & 10000/annum.

Would there be any costs that you would have to watch out for at the end? I would assume after 2 years the car would simply be given back, or you have an option to purchase fee.


----------



## rf860

RD55 DUN said:


> It's a tempting deal, relatively cheap, 300bhp, 30mpg avg & 10000/annum.
> 
> Would there be any costs that you would have to watch out for at the end? I would assume after 2 years the car would simply be given back, or you have an option to purchase fee.


Excess mileage costs and charges for chips, dents, scratches and poor accident repair work is the only charges you'd get.


----------



## RD55 DUN

rf860 said:


> Excess mileage costs and charges for chips, dents, scratches and poor accident repair work is the only charges you'd get.


Jeez that is good. I do about 12 k a year so I might contact them and see what that works as. What's the retail on these cars - 35k, and I could have this for 8.5k?


----------



## rf860

RD55 DUN said:


> Jeez that is good. I do about 12 k a year so I might contact them and see what that works as. What's the retail on these cars - 35k, and I could have this for 8.5k?


You'd get one for around 29k.

I wouldn't pay the extra monthly charge for going to 12k over 10k contract. The excess mileage charge would likely work out cheaper.

My excess mileage charge is 7ppm incl vat. So for 2k miles extra per year it only works out at an extra £140 for the year.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Ive booked myself a test drive at my local stealers to give the m135i a try


----------



## robertdon777

Haha, get your wallet ready. If you think your Civic type R goes wait til you floor that in second gear. Straight 6, RWD, 320bhp and masses of torque in a small body for less than £300 a month ,= WIN.

I know people who drive 1.6 Focus's for £270 a month!


----------



## Kerr

You'll be surprised how reasonable the M135i is to run. 

Start off with insurance. I'd be surprised if the insurance wasn't cheaper than your Type R. You'll be shocked.


----------



## PugIain

Nanoman said:


> The BMW 135 deal came in via fax today at the office. Worked out at £287 a month including VAT with 10k miles and 6m down. _Not sure where the catch is_...


I've highlighted it for you...


----------



## Bristle Hound

PugIain said:


> I've highlighted it for you...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## robertdon777

Kerr said:


> You'll be surprised how reasonable the M135i is to run.
> 
> Start off with insurance. I'd be surprised if the insurance wasn't cheaper than your Type R. You'll be shocked.


BMW M135i 5dr = £417 for me compared to £458 for a 2.0TFSi A3 SLine

mmmm, new year shopping:car:


----------



## robertdon777

Mad-Sheep

C Class C250cdi AMG Sport Auto

£206.22 + VAT
per month (24 months)
Initial payment: £1855.98+ VAT

Cheeeep


----------



## SteveTDCi

Sometimes they cap the excess mileage rate or say the first xx miles are 7ppm then the next are 9ppm ... Check the small print.


----------



## robertdon777

Skoda Octavia

*Estate* VRS 2.0TDi CR 184PS 5dr

£227 inc VAT per month

£1364 deposit, 3 year Deal RRG Group

Cheap load lugger for someone.


----------



## Rowan83

RD55 DUN said:


> Ive booked myself a test drive at my local stealers to give the m135i a try


Prepare to sell your Type R, lol.

I have a M135i and my brother has a CTR. He was blown away by the M135i.


----------



## Kerr

http://www.contracthireandleasing.c...rs/fleetprices-co-uk-limited/bmw/m6/23526486/

£655 per month with £4k deposit for a BMW M6 convertible.

Basic spec that is a £100k car.


----------



## RD55 DUN

MatrixGuy said:


> Prepare to sell your Type R, lol.
> 
> I have a M135i and my brother has a CTR. He was blown away by the M135i.


I test drove the car yesterday, and i was very impressed!!

The noise on Msport mode is naughty! Its a lovely car to be in also.

Very impressed with the auto box, its very smooth. Just need to see what offer the stealers can give me and compare it to the online deals currently. I hear they are bringing a 235i out which might be interesting depending on the £.


----------



## james_19742000

Don't forget anyone looking at Skoda, they are changing some deals from Jan 1st, there won't be any free servicing or 0% finance on certain models, so if you were thinking about getting a Skoda it might be worth looking at them before the New Year.


----------



## daz1972

Just ordered Octavia VRS TDI Estate loads of options added, 0%pcp, 3 year free servicing, £3500 dep 42 months 10000 miles £219 a month as previous post says pcp & servicing deal ends 31st Dec. Ordered mine 19th Dec but 4 month wait now until it arrives


----------



## Rowan83

RD55 DUN said:


> I test drove the car yesterday, and i was very impressed!!
> 
> The noise on Msport mode is naughty! Its a lovely car to be in also.
> 
> Very impressed with the auto box, its very smooth. Just need to see what offer the stealers can give me and compare it to the online deals currently. I hear they are bringing a 235i out which might be interesting depending on the £.


If you are interested in the M135i PM me mate, I promise I can get you the best deal. I am in touch with someone at BMW who can do a very good discount


----------



## Matt_H

Been looking into some of these lease deals, quite like the look of them. Currently have a 123d on pcp but like the octavia vrs and could save me some on my monthly payments too. 

Can i add extras such as heated seats? Pick my colour etc?


----------



## rf860

matty_206 said:


> Been looking into some of these lease deals, quite like the look of them. Currently have a 123d on pcp but like the octavia vrs and could save me some on my monthly payments too.
> 
> Can i add extras such as heated seats? Pick my colour etc?


Yes, the cost of the extras gets spread across the monthly payments.

I'd be very careful what options you choose on a lease car. Don't want to pay over the odds.

You can pick any colour you like.


----------



## RD55 DUN

MatrixGuy said:


> If you are interested in the M135i PM me mate, I promise I can get you the best deal. I am in touch with someone at BMW who can do a very good discount


sorry for late reply, I've not been on here much over the holidays! Yeah that would be great, currently I'm not in a position to proceed atm as i have a few commitments to sort out first, but all going well april / may time would be when id look to proceed. Im also hoping by that time they may have the m235i released. Il certainly be in touch when needed.


----------



## robertdon777

Madsheep.co.uk

Lexus CT HATCHBACK
200h 1.8 Advance 5dr CVT Auto

INCLUDES 17" SHADOW CHROME WHEELS, REVERSE PARKING CAMERA, SAT-NAV, BLUETOOTH, ARTICO LEATHER, HEATED SEATS.

Personal Deal: 24 months, 10K mileage

23 months: £226.80
Deposit: £1360.80

68.7mpg average £0 road tax

Looks a good deal and really good for business users minus the VAT and low BIK as it's a low tax hybrid.


----------



## Rowan83

^ high quality car but I don't think it's that nice to drive... very firm ride


----------



## robertdon777

Good price though for the spec.

Probably only get a base spec 2.0 diesel golf for that and that would be a manual gearbox.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Still strongly considering the M135i lease deal. I have already written my for sale advert for my type r. Anyway, i would have the opportunity to put this through a business deal so looking at the rates + Vat. Question i have is am i opening myself up to any tax, such as a company car although it be using it for social and work?


----------



## SteveTDCi

If you use the car privately then yes you will pay tax. I assume your company pay the bill in order for them to recover the vat too.


----------



## RD55 DUN

My dad owns a garage so is VAT registered ...however i dont work there. What i was thinking was getting him to take on the lease and i pay him the monthly balance...only if that is legal and above board. It works out marginally cheaper than the personal lease.


----------



## silverblack

Anyone had any shock repair fees after the lease ends ?
Kinda puts me off not knowing how much you will charged for the odd scratch or kerbed wheel.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Biggest for us was 5k lowest was £400, we can contest it and usually get something back. A wheel with our lease company is £60. They also charge for big stone chips 

I think one of the fussiest companies are mercedes.


----------



## Nanoman

SteveTDCi said:


> Biggest for us was 5k lowest was £400, we can contest it and usually get something back. A wheel with our lease company is £60. They also charge for big stone chips
> 
> I think one of the fussiest companies are mercedes.


Is it generally 'fair'? What state was the car that cost £5k in?


----------



## silverblack

SteveTDCi said:


> Biggest for us was 5k lowest was £400, we can contest it and usually get something back. A wheel with our lease company is £60. They also charge for big stone chips
> 
> I think one of the fussiest companies are mercedes.


5k was it in a crash?


----------



## SteveTDCi

Nanoman said:


> Is it generally 'fair'? What state was the car that cost £5k in?


Some of it is fair, some is excessive.

With our lease company they photograph the damage and we can contest it. This car was a 55 plate ford galaxy, I'll try and find the pictures on Monday and post them although I think I might have one at home but ..

All 4 wheels kerbed
1 tyre gouged
All ash trays broken
Plastic frame around rear window gone
Bothe rear window catches broken
Front grill broken
Scrape extending from rear to passenger door 
Rear bumper damaged

I eventually argued most of it away and I think it cost us around 2k


----------



## Kerr

Excessive to get hit with stone chip charges. 

I thought they had to accept general wear and tear?


----------



## rf860

Kerr said:


> Excessive to get hit with stone chip charges.
> 
> I thought they had to accept general wear and tear?


They do. My lease is very relaxed about damage. Allows kerbed alloys, chipped paint, chipped door edges, door dings (2nr per panel), scratches not exceeding 25mm, repaired windscreens, worn bolsters. I was quite surprised.


----------



## Byron

Any end of contract condition appraisal will be in line with BVRLA guidelines. A vehicle should reflect a condition in line with that of the term/mileage.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Looks like the cheaper M135i deals are running dry. Some places are unable to obtain the 3door as they wont be able to be registered before march 31st. Maybe hold off till then and see if there are and 14 deals.


----------



## robertdon777

3 SERIES SALOON 335i M Sport 4dr Step Auto

Personal Lease BMW 3 SERIES SALOON 335i M Sport 4dr Step Auto, Saloon

£419.99 incl VAT

6 payments down.

With 19's and Pro Media


----------



## Kerr

The Golf R for £294 with maintenence on a personal contract.

http://www.gateway2lease.com/z_volk...ullymaintained_15110_leasing.php#.UvuX5NMYbFq


----------



## robertdon777

That's a very good deal.

Shame I need a five door!


----------



## RD55 DUN

robertdon777 said:


> That's a very good deal.
> 
> Shame I need a five door!


It is a good deal, works out cheaper than the GTD. I spec'd one up with full leather, sound system and blue paint, and it was £318 + Vat inc Maintenance


----------



## SteveTDCi

Fancy a 120d bmw ?

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co.uk/quotation/25257-bmw-1-series-120d-sport-3dr-dsl-car-leasing/


----------



## robertdon777

Stop posting 3drs lol.

I've got a 3 year old and one due in 6 weeks. 5 dr for me only boooooo.


----------



## robertdon777

Nissan Navara 2.5tdi Tekna (heated leather etc.) Twin cab 4wd. 190bhp.

£220 incl VAT with 6 payments down on a 2 year deal, 10k allowance.

Nice big motor for the money.


----------



## 182_Blue

Are http://www.gateway2lease.com a reputable company ?


----------



## 182_Blue

Also how does insurance work on these , would it cost more not being the registered owner ?


----------



## Miglior

insurance is based off the registered keeper, not the owner. So in that respect, no shaun.

probably 70% of the cars on the road are owned by banks... so no difference for insurance purposed there.


----------



## robertdon777

That Golf tempting you Shaun?


----------



## Miglior

I nearly ordered a golf R mk7, cracking deals to be had


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> That Golf tempting you Shaun?


Hmm, only issue is i want DSG and the upgraded wheels !


----------



## AKA Pabs

That's a cracking deal on the golf, nearly too good to be true.


----------



## robertdon777

Shaun said:


> Hmm, only issue is i want DSG and the upgraded wheels !


I'd want the winter pack too with the leather.

Don't mind smaller wheels, it will ride better. But yes dsg would be good. I'm sure you can get quotes for added options.


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> I'd want the winter pack too with the leather.
> 
> Don't mind smaller wheels, it will ride better. But yes dsg would be good. I'm sure you can get quotes for added options.


I emailed them back to see LOL


----------



## robertdon777

Civic diesels are going silly cheap on personal lease's.

£151 a month including VAT from lots of places with about £1300 deposit.

Do about 70mpg too so really cheap monthly motoring for a brand new car.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Got a quote for Golf R, Lapiz Blue, full leather, winter pack. 3 months upfront, maintained for £323+vat


----------



## 182_Blue

RD55 DUN said:


> Got a quote for Golf R, Lapiz Blue, full leather, winter pack. 3 months upfront, maintained for £323+vat


Where from ?, I can't see how the company previously mentioned can do it for less than £300


----------



## robertdon777

I think when you add options it bumps the price a lot.

The others are stock bog standard vehicles. Saying that though a bog standard 300bhp 4WD hot hatch isn't too shabby for under 300 inc VAT


----------



## RD55 DUN

Shaun said:


> Where from ?, I can't see how the company previously mentioned can do it for less than £300


Bluechilli cars.


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> I think when you add options it bumps the price a lot.
> 
> The others are stock bog standard vehicles. Saying that though a bog standard 300bhp 4WD hot hatch isn't too shabby for under 300 inc VAT


Not bad considering it has xenons, bluetooth , climate, F&R parking sensors ,cruise , xds, folding mirrors etc etc as standard


----------



## robertdon777

Tis easy to get blinded by options that you very rarely use.

Air con, pdc are great. Anything else is a bonus. Even xenon's make no difference to me now I have them. Living close to Brum.... It's never that dark!

When you start adding options you'll start paying over £100 a month more, that buys a lot of fuel to enjoy.


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> Tis easy to get blinded by options that you very rarely use.


Very true, plus as some may know i like the challenge of adding my OEM options afterwards :lol:


----------



## RD55 DUN

Shaun said:


> Not bad considering it has xenons, bluetooth , climate, F&R parking sensors ,cruise , xds, folding mirrors etc etc as standard


Having a look at the photobucket link, I don't really like the look of the 2 tone cloth interior. The leather would be lovely, but its £1800. Does anyone know if the cloth interior only comes in the one colour option?


----------



## robertdon777

Yeah its always good to have a go yourself.

I did it with mine, auto lights, Columbus (rns510) and some other vag com tweaks.


----------



## robertdon777

RD55 DUN said:


> Having a look at the photobucket link, I don't really like the look of the 2 tone cloth interior. The leather would be lovely, but its £1800. Does anyone know if the cloth interior only comes in the one colour option?


You can't see the seats when you're sitting on them so that sorts that issue out lol.


----------



## 182_Blue

New Volkswagen Golf Hatchback 2.0 TSI R 3dr DSG

+ Metallic Paint

+ 19" Pretoria Alloy Wheels

24 Month Contract

6 + 23 Profile

10,000 Miles per Annum

** Fully Maintained contract

£334.99 Including VAT - Personal Contract Hire

Initial Rental £2,009.94 incl. VAT


----------



## robertdon777

Not bad but I could cope without the 19's. Roads are so bad now 17's would be even better haha.

Good price with the dsg.

I'd spec 5dr dsg, cheap paint (prob flat red) cheap wheels (have them powder coated black.)


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> Not bad but I could cope without the 19's. Roads are so bad now 17's would be even better haha.
> 
> Good price with the dsg.
> 
> I'd spec 5dr dsg, cheap paint (prob flat red) cheap wheels (have them powder coated black.)


How are they about powder coating wheels darker though.


----------



## robertdon777

Shaun said:


> How are they about powder coating wheels darker though.


My next door Neighbour has 2 cars every 8 months on lease/contract/pcp for him and his Mrs. Now we are talking X6 BMW's, Evoques (top of range one), X5's etc etc (must of had about 30 cars between them in last 10 years)

When they come to collect the cars they just look for scuffing etc. There are so many factory finishes today that I doubt anyone would ever ask or question it.

I've seen him spray paint a couple of scuffs and the chap picking it up didn't question it.


----------



## SteveTDCi

The wheels are just checked for kerbing, any scuffs and we get charged £60.


----------



## nichol4s

I know a bloke who leased a Citroen C5 and the collection bloke took paint readings, he got stung for stone chips,wheels even charged for having repairs carried out I think he could have bought the car with the bill..


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Here's one for German obsessed DW.

Any deals going around for Alfa's?


----------



## robertdon777

In a word no.

You can drive a brand new M5,c63 amg etc. For about the same price as a half specced Guilleta.

Its the depreciation that makes them expensive, same as say a Mondeo, Insignia etc.


----------



## SteveTDCi

There were some deals on pre reg insignias and satraps the other week, £129 and £99 respectively.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Fancy an slk ?

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co...lueefficiency-amg-sport-auto-2dr-car-leasing/


----------



## EastUpperGooner

robertdon777 said:


> In a word no.
> 
> You can drive a brand new M5,c63 amg etc. For about the same price as a half specced Guilleta.
> 
> Its the depreciation that makes them expensive, same as say a Mondeo, Insignia etc.


Yeah I know about the depreciation on Alfas, shame.


----------



## robertdon777

Applied Leasing:

Audi S3 S-Tronic 5Dr

9 + 23	£294.18


----------



## RD55 DUN

RD55 DUN said:


> My dad owns a garage so is VAT registered ...however i dont work there. What i was thinking was getting him to take on the lease and i pay him the monthly balance...only if that is legal and above board. It works out marginally cheaper than the personal lease.


If I were to lease a car on a business term, would I then be eligible for any company car tax/other taxes? Although I would be making the payment myself?

Car would be used for a combination of personal & work.

The fact im not directly employed is making me think il need a personal deal, which will be 20% higher. This could make or break my decision of pcp?


----------



## Nanoman

RD55 DUN said:


> If I were to lease a car on a business term, would I then be eligible for any company car tax/other taxes? Although I would be making the payment myself?
> 
> Car would be used for a combination of personal & work.
> 
> The fact im not directly employed is making me think il need a personal deal, which will be 20% higher. This could make or break my decision of pcp?


The 20% is VAT so I suspect you'll need to pay it if you're paying for the costs yourself. Your taxable pay won't be affected.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Vat will be payable on all private leases. Does your company offer a salary sacrifice scheme ?


----------



## robertdon777

Focus TDCi 115bhp 5dr

£150 inc VAT with 6 payments down and 10K mileage (very cheap for a family car)

http://www.allcarleasing.co.uk/car-leasing/ford-focus-16_tdci_115_zetec_5dr-car-leasing-50252


----------



## RD55 DUN

Any interesting cars going atm? Sold my Civic Type R and it will be going next week.

Not too sure what I want, would like something hot and turbo, but open to all.

Test drove the new leon cupra 280, nice car…however they were looking at near enough £500p/m with a 2k Deposit + 1k Seat Contribution. To get this down to a decent rate I was looking at putting in 8k!


----------



## ardandy

£2000 deposit on such an expensive car though! That's pennies.


----------



## RD55 DUN

yeah the 2k works out at less that 10%. Maximum deposit is 30% which works out at £8400. Im not too sure id want to put 8.5k down as a deposit, then lease a car, for nothing in the end. I worked out that it would be costing me approx £19k over the term.

Never leased a car before, but im thinking i might do it for a change this time.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Anyone heard of this company?

Lease of an M135i from 277 per month on personal.

https://twitter.com/BlackAutoGroup


----------



## ardandy

That'll be ex VAT I assume plus big deposit.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Yeah, its plus vat and a 3 year deal, with a 6 month deposit up front. Works out at around £14k over the term. Not too sure if that’s a good deal or not.

Im also assuming this will be for a base spec car.


----------



## robertdon777

Was still some half decent offers on the Golf GTI last time I looked.


or £234 inc VAT and £2100 down here

And an Oddball Golf R (Cabriolet old version MK6 with 265bhp and 4WD)

Cheap here


----------



## Kerr

Golf R business rate. Low miles though, £179 per month.

http://www.gateway2lease.com/z_volk...r-businessonly_15279_leasing.php#.U4mm-8lwbqB

I wonder the cost of bumping up the mileage, but there is an effort to get the R out very cheap.


----------



## ArcticVXR

I used to work in the Leasing Sector for Mercedes-Benz and these guys are very good on all cars. http://www.greenfleets.co.uk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Crazy :doublesho

New Golf R 5 door personal lease

6 + 23 months 5k a year

£1375.20 deposit then £229.20 / month

http://www.centralukvehicleleasing....lease/63193/volkswagen/golf/20_tsi_r_5dr.html

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Bristle Hound

New Golf R 5 door personal lease

6 + 23 months 8k a year

£1980.00 deposit then £203.14 / month

http://www.contracthireandleasing.c...l-vehicle-solutions/volkswagen/golf/30309748/

Sent from my iPad


----------



## RD55 DUN

Good prices on the Golf R since the start of this month, some crazy prices for cars in stock but these have all been snapped up unfortunately.

Near enough all Golf R deals will now be factory order, which is September-October.


----------



## Puntoboy

RD55 DUN said:


> Good prices on the Golf R since the start of this month, some crazy prices for cars in stock but these have all been snapped up unfortunately.
> 
> Near enough all Golf R deals will now be factory order, which is September-October.


That's another reason I love buying a Jag. 6 weeks at most for my new order.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Puntoboy said:


> That's another reason I love buying a Jag. 6 weeks at most for my new order.


Built in Britain too :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

New Ford Ka Zetec PCP

£126.59 x 24 months with £126.59 deposit

http://www.jenningsmotorgroup.co.uk/deals/ford/ka/1.2-zetec/746/


----------



## Christian6984

Bristle Hound said:


> New Ford Ka Zetec PCP
> 
> £126.59 x 24 months with £126.59 deposit
> 
> http://www.jenningsmotorgroup.co.uk/deals/ford/ka/1.2-zetec/746/


That is cheap motoring with the tiny deposit, I'd struggle on 6k pa though


----------



## robertdon777

Frontier are offering 13 Plate Merc C Class C220 CDi Auto Executives for £189.99+VAT a month. £1700 +VAT Deposit 24 month deal at 10K a year mileage.

Leather, Bluetooth, Cruise, PDC


----------



## robertdon777

Merc AMG 45 for £399 a month + VAT

http://www.leaseyournextcar.com/car/mercedes-benz-a-class-amg-hatchback-a45-4matic-5dr-auto.php


----------



## robertdon777

Focus ST3 for less than 240 a month inc VAT with only a grand down!

http://www.contracthireandleasing.c...brokers/lease-comparison/ford/focus/32017982/


----------



## Bristle Hound

New Ford Ka Zetec PCP thro' Ford Retail Online

£7542 OTR when financed thro' Ford Options

£750 deposit £101.89 / month for 24 months 6000 miles / year
GFV £4830

New Fod Ka Titanium PCP

£8495 OTR when financed thro' Ford Options

£1000 deposit £113.71 / month for 24 months 6000 miles / year
GFV £5298

Tel. Ford Direct 0121 7488500


----------



## robertdon777

Good deals on the new Qashqai:

1.2 DiG-T, Acenta Premium (Good Spec) less than 200 a month for personal and only 1200 down.

http://www.tilsungroup.com/ford-focus-2.0t+st+3+5dr-car-29678#.VAiIRqPxowo


----------



## robertdon777

Golf R deals back on!

£169 a month with £1500+ VAT down, 24 months 10k mileage.

Bargain!

Freedom Contracts


----------



## robertdon777

*Golf R deals back on!*

Golf R deals back on!

£169 a month with £1500+ VAT down, 24 months 10k mileage.

Bargain!

Freedom Contracts


----------



## RD55 DUN

Good deal.


20 week build time but!! :doublesho


----------



## Ravinder

Where is this offer?


----------



## djgregory

Freedom Contracts ^^^

http://www.freedomcontracts.com/vw-golf-lease/


----------



## chillly

http://www.freedomcontracts.com/vw-golf-lease/


----------



## lofty

Great deal but expect a long wait, I ordered mine in July and it's still not even built.I think it will be next spring before you get one.


----------



## robertdon777

20 weeks, still a great sub 5 second car for base model focus money.


----------



## packard

The sites not that good, how does it work with road fund licence and servicing (though for many sub 20k in 2 years take it they may not need a service)


----------



## lofty

packard said:


> The sites not that good, how does it work with road fund licence and servicing (though for many sub 20k in 2 years take it they may not need a service)


Road tax is usually included for the term, you'd be expected to get it serviced but it would probably only need one during a two year term.


----------



## rojer386

I'm currently looking at a new car through a lease deal. I'm looking at the Golf GTD at the moment. 

Has anyone found any good personal lease deals on these?


----------



## SteveTDCi

Golfs have increased, the only cheap ones are the R version. There are some good deals on the Leon FR 184


----------



## robertdon777

SteveTDCi said:


> Golfs have increased, the only cheap ones are the R version. There are some good deals on the Leon FR 184


Some good deals on the TDi Match version, £149.99 with 6 down + VAT

well specced motors with active cruise etc.


----------



## alan hanson

i was looking into the GTD but as said the prices are crazy for what else you could get


----------



## GPS

robertdon777 said:


> Some good deals on the TDi Match version, £149.99 with 6 down + VAT
> 
> well specced motors with active cruise etc.


Where did you spot this deal pal? Also, same for the Leon offer mentioned above?


----------



## robertdon777

GPS said:


> Where did you spot this deal pal? Also, same for the Leon offer mentioned above?


Frontier or freedom car leasing think it was frontier.


----------



## SteveTDCi

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co...eat-leon-fr-2-0-tdi-184ps-5dr-dsl-car-leasing

Mileage would need increasing but for a 2 year lease it's not bad


----------



## rojer386

I was dealing with a company and just about to place an order for a Personal Lease but I was asked to provide proof of car allowance or mileage allowance. 

Has anyone else found this with certain companies?

If it's a personal lease then surely they don't need information about mileage allowance etc.


----------



## nog

rojer386 said:


> I was dealing with a company and just about to place an order for a Personal Lease but I was asked to provide proof of car allowance or mileage allowance.
> 
> Has anyone else found this with certain companies?
> 
> If it's a personal lease then surely they don't need information about mileage allowance etc.


I have a personal lease via Tilsun and they wanted proof of car allowance. Just got company HR to give me a letter on headed paper stating I was entitled to car allowance in the event of me using my own car for business purposes.


----------



## Markg2013

I've just leased a Fiesta under personal lease and was not asked a single question apart from your normal Credit checks and proof's. I've had a harder time paying in full for a car at a dealer.


----------



## rojer386

:driver:


Markg2013 said:


> I've just leased a Fiesta under personal lease and was not asked a single question apart from your normal Credit checks and proof's. I've had a harder time paying in full for a car at a dealer.


Who was that with?


----------



## Markg2013

rojer386 said:


> :driver:
> 
> Who was that with?


Was with Gateway2lease. Fiesta ST3 for £179.99 with delivery around the 8/12/2014. Work allow me 45% payment per month for the car so I'll be paying £99 a month for the car which I think is a good deal for such good hatchback.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Markg2013 said:


> Was with Gateway2lease. Fiesta ST3 for £179.99 with delivery around the 8/12/2014. Work allow me 45% payment per month for the car so I'll be paying £99 a month for the car which I think is a good deal for such good hatchback.


Cant complain at that for the ST3!


----------



## Christian6984

Markg2013 said:


> Was with Gateway2lease. Fiesta ST3 for £179.99 with delivery around the 8/12/2014. Work allow me 45% payment per month for the car so I'll be paying £99 a month for the car which I think is a good deal for such good hatchback.


smashing deal that, they are a brilliant drive :thumb:


----------



## throwa62start

Best site I've used is www.freedomcontracts.com always helpful and seem to have decent deals


----------



## RD55 DUN

Seems a good deal on the BMW 125D Msport?

£216/ Month, 3+23, 10k PA

http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/personal/car-contract-hire-and-leasing/bmw/1-series/


----------



## empsburna

That is a stonking deal...


----------



## Alan W

A colleague has a maximum budget of £280 per month and is looking for a Golf R or BMW 135i.

Are there any good deals out there that I can pass onto him?

Hope you guys can assist. :thumb:

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## RD55 DUN

Alan W said:


> A colleague has a maximum budget of £280 per month and is looking for a Golf R or BMW 135i.
> 
> Are there any good deals out there that I can pass onto him?
> 
> Hope you guys can assist. :thumb:
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


I don't think he will be getting a Golf R or M135i as that price unfortunately. All the good deals on them seem to have gone. M135i are around £400+ at present. Unless anyone can find a cheaper deal.

I wonder when the new Civic Type R deals will be out.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Only a 114d but cheap enough

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co.uk/quotation/28475-bmw-1-series-114d-sport-3dr-dsl-car-leasing/

Big deposit but how cheap

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co...tdi-bluemotion-technology-5dr-dsl-car-leasing

Actually this isn't bad

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co...-140-black-edition-start-stop-3dr-car-leasing


----------



## RD55 DUN

empsburna said:


> That is a stonking deal...


My cousin has went to his local BMW dealer and they have managed to beat the online quote, he picks it up early March.

So tempting to go for this!


----------



## DMcG

Very tempted too but if you add options price goes up quite a lot so would have to be basic spec I think


----------



## rf860

RD55 DUN said:


> My cousin has went to his local BMW dealer and they have managed to beat the online quote, he picks it up early March.
> 
> So tempting to go for this!


I think Parks are doing it for £189 per month maintained!!


----------



## RD55 DUN

rf860 said:


> I think Parks are doing it for £189 per month maintained!!


I haven't asked what he is paying yet, but he has spec'd it up with tints, brakes and Harmon Kardon Audio, and he is happy.


----------



## Buck

Alan W said:


> A colleague has a maximum budget of £280 per month and is looking for a Golf R or BMW 135i.
> 
> Are there any good deals out there that I can pass onto him?
> 
> Hope you guys can assist. :thumb:
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


Last month I was offered a Golf R for something like £200+VAT. On a 24 deal. Let me see if I can find the email.


----------



## Buck

Hi Alan

This was from November: -



> Golf-R - (£1200 Deposit 23 further payments 10,000 Miles PA.) - £199.99 + VAT per month !!!
> 
> These vehicles are released to the dealers in small pockets so not to effect the traditional market place hence the prices. We offer them to you direct. If interested Act fast as they are on a first come first served basis. To discuss or reserve a vehicle call us on 01903 331966 right away or email me back with your enquiry. CALL TODAY TO SECURE YOUR CAR AND BEAT THE IMMINENT PRICE INCREASE.
> See Other Vehicles Below.
> 
> VW Golf 1.6 TDi Match (£960 Deposit 35 further payments 5,000 Miles PA.)- £159.99 /month
> 
> Fiat 500 Pop 1.2 3dr (£593 Deposit 35 further payments 10,000 Miles PA.) - £98.99 + VAT /month
> 
> Audi A3 SPTBK TFSI 110 SE 5DR (£960 Deposit 35 further payments 5,000 Miles PA.) - £159.99 + VAT /month
> 
> KIA Ceed 5dr Hatch 1.4 CRDi (£960 Deposit 35 further payments 10,000 Miles PA.) - £159.99 /month
> 
> Mercedes B180cdi SE Manual 6+23 10k £195 + vat /month
> 
> Lexus CT 200h Advance 6+35 10k £239.99 +VAT /month
> We also offer very competitive part exchanges or even just a simple quick sale, we can collect your car and pay you CASH or use the equity towards you new lease or even used car !
> All makes and models will be considered.
> Remember, we supply all makes and models of vehicles, both new and used, on all
> finance agreements, with deals tailored to suit your specific requirements.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Anna Winters
> Vehicle Procurement Team
> OSV
> 
> Tel: 01903 331966
> Fax: 0844 686 4001


----------



## Alan W

Many thanks Buck I'll pass the details onto my colleague. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## RD55 DUN

Looks like the Golf R deals may be coming out again.

Ive just had an email for June orders, basic 3 Door (standard spec)

£2k deposit, 184/month – 2 year deal.

All prices +Vat.

Works out at £7460 over the term.


----------



## Nanoman

RD55 DUN said:


> Looks like the Golf R deals may be coming out again.
> 
> Ive just had an email for June orders, basic 3 Door (standard spec)
> 
> £2k deposit, 184/month - 2 year deal.
> 
> All prices +Vat.
> 
> Works out at £7460 over the term.


Where is this from? What's the mileage?


----------



## RD55 DUN

8k Miles. I got the email from Central UK Leasing

I havnt looked on their website to see if its live on there. Im really tempted...but im wanting to see what the script is with the new civic R.


----------



## RD55 DUN

**Copy & Paste from Email**

VW Golf R 2.0 TSi R 3dr Man [2yrs] Only £184.99

£2000 + Vat Initial Payment

2yrs

8,000 miles per annum

£184.99 + Vat

June Lead Time
•5.8" Colour Touch Screen
•4 Wheel Drive
•300 bhp
•Ultrasonic Front and Rear Optical and audible parking sensors
•ACC- Adaptive Cruise Control
•Bi-Xenon Headlights
•MDI with USB/Ipod connection cables
•18" Cadiz Alloy Wheels

5dr = £185.99 + VAT Per Month

___________________________________________________

VW Golf R 2.0 TSi R 3dr DSG Auto [2yrs] Only £207.99

£2000 + Vat Initial Payment

2yrs

8,000 miles per annum

£207.99 + Vat

June Lead Time
•Dual Clutch System Gearbox (Auto)
•5.8" Colour Touch Screen
•4 Wheel Drive
•300 bhp
•Ultrasonic Front and Rear Optical and audible parking sensors
•ACC- Adaptive Cruise Control
•Bi-Xenon Headlights
•MDI with USB/Ipod connection cables
•18" Cadiz Alloy Wheels

5dr = £208.99 + VAT Per Month


----------



## Nanoman

Shame. I'd need about 15-20k miles.


----------



## goRt

Nanoman said:


> Shame. I'd need about 15-20k miles.


Get 2 for that price!


----------



## Rowan83

RD55 DUN said:


> **Copy & Paste from Email**
> 
> VW Golf R 2.0 TSi R 3dr Man [2yrs] Only £184.99
> 
> £2000 + Vat Initial Payment
> 
> 2yrs
> 
> 8,000 miles per annum
> 
> £184.99 + Vat
> 
> June Lead Time
> •5.8" Colour Touch Screen
> •4 Wheel Drive
> •300 bhp
> •Ultrasonic Front and Rear Optical and audible parking sensors
> •ACC- Adaptive Cruise Control
> •Bi-Xenon Headlights
> •MDI with USB/Ipod connection cables
> •18" Cadiz Alloy Wheels
> 
> 5dr = £185.99 + VAT Per Month
> 
> ___________________________________________________
> 
> VW Golf R 2.0 TSi R 3dr DSG Auto [2yrs] Only £207.99
> 
> £2000 + Vat Initial Payment
> 
> 2yrs
> 
> 8,000 miles per annum
> 
> £207.99 + Vat
> 
> June Lead Time
> •Dual Clutch System Gearbox (Auto)
> •5.8" Colour Touch Screen
> •4 Wheel Drive
> •300 bhp
> •Ultrasonic Front and Rear Optical and audible parking sensors
> •ACC- Adaptive Cruise Control
> •Bi-Xenon Headlights
> •MDI with USB/Ipod connection cables
> •18" Cadiz Alloy Wheels
> 
> 5dr = £208.99 + VAT Per Month


I wonder if a dealer could price match this?


----------



## rf860

Regarding the dealer price matching - I recently out of interest visited a dealer about a cracking lease deal on a 125d m sport auto that was online (think it's on this thread) and they said they would be able to beat it....


----------



## Rowan83

rf860 said:


> Regarding the dealer price matching - I recently out of interest visited a dealer about a cracking lease deal on a 125d m sport auto that was online (think it's on this thread) and they said they would be able to beat it....


What Dealer was that?

Problem is that the Golf R deal above is crazy good, dealer would probably loose money?


----------



## Bristle Hound

Personal Lease

BMW 418d M Sport Gran Coupe 5dr [Professional Media]

24 months - 8k miles p/a
Initial payment - £2246.40
Then 23 months at £249.60
£250 admin fee's

https://www.contracthireandleasing....t-brokers/egon-limited/bmw/4-series/40935258/


----------



## Bristle Hound

Personal Lease

VW Golf R 5 Door

24 months - 8k miles p;a
Initial payment £2008.71
Then 23 months at £223.19
£240 admin fee's

https://www.contracthireandleasing....-uk-vehicle-leasing/volkswagen/golf/42019658/


----------



## robertdon777

Bristle Hound said:


> Personal Lease
> 
> BMW 418d M Sport Gran Coupe 5dr [Professional Media]
> 
> 24 months - 8k miles p/a
> Initial payment - £2246.40
> Then 23 months at £249.60
> £250 admin fee's
> 
> https://www.contracthireandleasing....t-brokers/egon-limited/bmw/4-series/40935258/


Good price but it would be hard to live with the boredom of that engine for 24 months!


----------



## Bristle Hound

robertdon777 said:


> Good price but it would be hard to live with the boredom of that engine for 24 months!


Did think that myself ...


----------



## SteveTDCi

Fiesta st3

Contract Hire Details

Term:24 months
Mileage:8,000 mpa
Business:£134.99 excl. VAT
Initial Payment:£1214.91 excl. VAT
Personal:£161.99 inc. VAT per month
Additional Fees:£150.00 inc. VAT
Maintenance Included:No
Deal No.:29033


----------



## SteveTDCi

Fiesta zetec s 1.0 ecoboost 3dr

Contract Hire Details

Term:23 months
Mileage:5,000 mpa
Business:£64.99 excl. VAT
Initial Payment:£1559.76 excl. VAT
Personal:£77.99 inc. VAT per month
Additional Fees:£150.00 inc. VAT
Maintenance Included:No
Deal No.:29105


----------



## Bristle Hound

Personal lease

Mercedes-Benz C Class Saloon C200 AMG Line 4dr Manual
(Quoting vehicles in stock)

24 months - 10k miles p/a
Initial payment - £2,087.91
Then 23 months at £231.99
£299 admin fee's

(All figures inc. VAT)

https://www.contracthireandleasing....cle-contracts/mercedes-benz/c-class/23319662/


----------



## potter88

Anyone know any PCP deals in the Leon Cupra 280 manual versions?


----------



## RD55 DUN

Theres a few on Contracthireandleasing website:

Leon Cupra 280 3door:

£1134+35 –10k Annum - £311

£1126+35 – 8k Annum - £297

£2547 +35 – 8k Annum – £257


----------



## Deanoecosse

I came across a pretty fantastic deal today on a Skoda Octavia Scout 4x4 2.0 Tdi 184 DSG. I thought the price was great from the online lease companies but the main dealer was able to beat it. Bizarrely this £28k car is quite a bit cheaper to lease than the base model Octavias, go figure. Even the dealer couldn't explain it.

24 months personal lease, 8k miles p.a
3 months deposit= £742 inc vat
23 months at £239.71 inc vat

Service pack could be added for £7 a month


----------



## Kerr

Deanoecosse said:


> I came across a pretty fantastic deal today on a Skoda Octavia Scout 4x4 2.0 Tdi 184 DSG. I thought the price was great from the online lease companies but the main dealer was able to beat it. Bizarrely this £28k car is quite a bit cheaper to lease than the base model Octavias, go figure. Even the dealer couldn't explain it.
> 
> 24 months personal lease, 8k miles p.a
> 3 months deposit= £742 inc vat
> 23 months at £239.71 inc vat
> 
> Service pack could be added for £7 a month


With only 8000 miles per year, will it require a service? Most cars these days seem to be 2 years and up to 20,000 miles between services.


----------



## Deanoecosse

Kerr I reckoned it might need one service during the 2 years/16k, so the £160 cost seemed pretty decent.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Personal Lease

Volkswagen Touareg Diesel Estate 3.0 V6 TDI BlueMotion Tech 262 R Line 5dr 8 speed Tip Auto

Retails at £40k

Initial rental £2,195.10+vat
5k per annum
£243.90+vat / £292.68 per month inc vat

24 month lease

http://www.centralukvehicleleasing...._bluemotion_tech_262_r_line_5dr_tip_auto.html


----------



## rf860

Unbelievable deal on the Golf GTD! £143.99 per month for 24 months (big deposit).

If you wanted to do 10k miles per annum, it'll only cost an extra £700 over the term in excess mileage also.

http://www.centralukvehicleleasing....ase/57649/volkswagen/golf/20_tdi_gtd_5dr.html


----------



## Rowan83

Bristle Hound said:


> Personal Lease
> 
> Volkswagen Touareg Diesel Estate 3.0 V6 TDI BlueMotion Tech 262 R Line 5dr 8 speed Tip Auto
> 
> Retails at £40k
> 
> Initial rental £2,195.10+vat
> 5k per annum
> £243.90+vat / £292.68 per month inc vat
> 
> 24 month lease
> 
> http://www.centralukvehicleleasing...._bluemotion_tech_262_r_line_5dr_tip_auto.html


Now that's cheap for a car worth £40k


----------



## Bero

MatrixGuy said:


> Now that's cheap for a car worth £40k


5k miles a year wont be enough for 90% of people. I wonder what the excess charges are....


----------



## rf860

Bero said:


> 5k miles a year wont be enough for 90% of people. I wonder what the excess charges are....


7p per mile including VAT for most companies.


----------



## Nanoman

rf860 said:


> 7p per mile including VAT for most companies.


Taking the tuareg example..
Going by their own calculator you'd be cheaper to lease two with 5k p/a rather than one with 10k p/a. Upgrading to 10k p/a takes you from costing under £10k for 2 years to over £21k for 2 years. That means additional miles are approx £1+VAT each!

EDIT: I just called them. It's 9pence + VAT per mile. So actually this is dirty stinking cheap. Very tempted.

Here's the example for my kind of miles...

VW TOUAREG 3.0TDI 262PS R-LINE 8 SPEED AUTO
6+23
20K per annum
£372.86+vat


----------



## Rowan83

Nanoman said:


> Taking the tuareg example..
> Going by their own calculator you'd be cheaper to lease two with 5k p/a rather than one with 10k p/a. Upgrading to 10k p/a takes you from costing under £10k for 2 years to over £21k for 2 years. That means additional miles are approx £1+VAT each!
> 
> EDIT: I just called them. It's 9pence + VAT per mile. So actually this is dirty stinking cheap. Very tempted.
> 
> Here's the example for my kind of miles...
> 
> VW TOUAREG 3.0TDI 262PS R-LINE 8 SPEED AUTO
> 6+23
> 20K per annum
> £372.86+vat


Do it!!! Lol


----------



## ardandy

Got quoted £180pm with £4k deposit for a Focus ST Derv. Inc VAT.


----------



## Markg2013

ardandy said:


> Got quoted £180pm with £4k deposit for a Focus ST Derv. Inc VAT.


Depend on lease time and mileage, that is still a hell of a lot cheaper than a PCP deal from Ford which after 3 years you still don't own the car.

I'm all up for leasing and do so myself. Really can't understand the people who talk about not owning the car after! If you pick the right deal it works out better than buying or taking a dealerships PCP deal.


----------



## Nanoman

MatrixGuy said:


> Do it!!! Lol


I'm making enquiries. Was thinking about a Q7 in 2016 but this is tempting.


----------



## SteveTDCi

ardandy said:


> Got quoted £180pm with £4k deposit for a Focus ST Derv. Inc VAT.


Inc or ex vat ?

https://www.contracthireandleasing....-brokers/car-finance-net/ford/focus/45017400/


----------



## ardandy

Markg2013 said:


> Depend on lease time and mileage, that is still a hell of a lot cheaper than a PCP deal from Ford which after 3 years you still don't own the car.
> 
> I'm all up for leasing and do so myself. Really can't understand the people who talk about not owning the car after! If you pick the right deal it works out better than buying or taking a dealerships PCP deal.


That is a pcp deal, not a lease. ST2 too.


----------



## ardandy

SteveTDCi said:


> Inc or ex vat ?
> 
> https://www.contracthireandleasing....-brokers/car-finance-net/ford/focus/45017400/


Inc on pcp. £10700 balloon at end. 12k a year.

Ford Focus ST2 Derv
£4000 deposit
£180pm
£18700 price.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Best way to look at it is this,

If it costs £1 deposit and 48 x £200 = £9601

Or £9000 deposit and 48 x £1 = £9048

Try not to get worked up on the figures (I'm not saying you are) but always look at the amount repaid along with any admin fees that are not included. The other thing to bare in mind with a lease it's not easy to get out without paying termination costs, typically 50% of outstanding rentals but you should check that with the broker. Pcp you tend to be able to walk away from and unless it's really early on you shouldn't have negative equity.


----------



## Nanoman

Guess what I just ordered!


----------



## NiallSD

Nanoman said:


> Guess what I just ordered!


A toureg mate I guess going by the thread.

AWESOME!!

Let us know how you find the whole experience. Have you got an indication on when you'll get the car?


----------



## Nanoman

it'll be about 4 months away they reckon.

Going for a couple of options so it'll be Reef Blue with Talladega alloys.

£2500 deposit and sub £400 a month with 10k/yr over 24 months. If it was a PCP I'd have gone for electric memory seats too but with no guarantee they'll let me buy it off them at the end of the term I'm not paying for lots of options to have to hand it back.

But if it was PCP it'll be about £600 a month!


----------



## robertdon777

Very Nice, get some pics up when you get it. They have great interiors and look really good compared to the last ones.


----------



## Nanoman

robertdon777 said:


> Very Nice, get some pics up when you get it. They have great interiors and look really good compared to the last ones.


It'll be the same a this but with nicer wheels.




























Thanks to bristlehound for the heads up and MatrixGuy for the encouragement.


----------



## Serkie

I was sent this offer the other day by http://www.solentvehicleleasing.co.uk

Caught my eye as it was a Maserati...

MASERATI GHIBLI Diesel Saloon Automatic
V6D 4DR AUTO 5dr

From£397.99 + VAT per month
Personal Contract Hire: £477.59 inc VAT
Initial Payment: £3581.91 plus VAT
Contract Term:30 months
Payment Profile:9+29 months
Annual Mileage:5000 (Call for other mileages)


----------



## Kerr

Something really wrong about it being a diesel Maserati though.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Citroen C1 “Feel”
5k per annum

£1000 Deposit + Vat
23 x £35 + Vat

Cheap Motoring

Works out at £2166 + any fees.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Nanoman said:


> Thanks to bristlehound for the heads up and MatrixGuy for the encouragement.


Your welcome :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

That looks awesome Nanoman, don't forgot to post pics when you collect


----------



## MarkyB

I went for the Touareg as well, pretty chuffed to be honest!! but over 4 years with 3 months down (3+47). only added the Towbar, as I have 3 things to tow around at different times of course... since the dealers want 2.5k for one after its delivered, as the engine fan and cooling system uprated from 550w to 800w or something like that, and engine mapping have modifications when Towbar is attached. As its rated at 3500kg towing capacity, it doesn't surprise me.

Enjoy...


----------



## Christian6984

RD55 DUN said:


> Citroen C1 "Feel"
> 5k per annum
> 
> £1000 Deposit + Vat
> 23 x £35 + Vat
> 
> Cheap Motoring
> 
> Works out at £2166 + any fees.


That is cheap, whos this with?


----------



## Zetec-al

Someone find me best deal on a Scirocco 2.0TDI Personal use?


----------



## NiallSD

Here you go mate. Not sure if the best or what term etc your looking for or model but I stumbled upon this....

https://www.contracthireandleasing....kswagen-leasing/volkswagen/scirocco/42160501/


----------



## rory1992

To me this looks a great deal even with 3k down

https://www.contracthireandleasing....s/green-apple/mercedes-benz/a-class/46336005/


----------



## robertdon777

That's a bargain.


----------



## rory1992

Thought so, could be another golf r lease deal where you see 10's of um everyday


----------



## RD55 DUN

Christian6984 said:


> That is cheap, whos this with?


Im sure i seen it on Contracthireandleasing.com.


----------



## RD55 DUN

rory1992 said:


> To me this looks a great deal even with 3k down
> 
> https://www.contracthireandleasing....s/green-apple/mercedes-benz/a-class/46336005/


Christ!


----------



## Rowan83

rory1992 said:


> To me this looks a great deal even with 3k down
> 
> https://www.contracthireandleasing....s/green-apple/mercedes-benz/a-class/46336005/


Now that is a bargain!!! :doublesho


----------



## karlak

Having had a PCP on my last 3 cars, I think leasing is looking the way to go next time. Quick question though about the mileage per year.

My current car is on a PCP on 5000 miles a year, but I am doing around 12-14k a year, this works out much cheaper over 3 years than paying "upfront" for the mileage on a monthly payment. I will obviously pay the mileage penalty when/if it comes to it. However, with a PCP I have just sold the car on before the end and gone into another deal, so a mileage penalty has never come into it.

This isn't an option with lease, so with that in mind, do people go for lower mileage deals and then pay for the excess miles (assuming the figures stack up) ? Do the lease companies get the hump if a car comes back with 30k more miles than was originally factored in (although, I guess the see the miles excess as the penalty). Has anyone completed a lease with large excess miles and was it all as expected, pay the mileage penalty and walk away ?


----------



## SteveTDCi

Some of them have a cap on the miles, some don't. All have pence per mile charges and they will charge. Leasing is all about depreciation and someone has to foot the bill for it. We used to pool some of our miles, so if one was 5k up and another 5k down the end result was zero.

You can adjust the mileage mid term but I would strongly suggest you try and get the mileage right first time. Don't forget dehire damage to, they charge for any damage above normal wear and tear. They all have guides as to what's classed as damage. Have a look on lex autolease for some guides.


----------



## RD55 DUN

There hasn’t been much around of late.

Just been emailed these deals, both look pretty good.

Peugeot 208 1.6 THP GTi Prestige 3d

£1500.00 + Vat Initial Payment = £1800.00 incl vat
18 months
5,000 miles per annum
£59.99 + Vat = £71.99 incl vat
Doc Fee: £150.00 = £180.00 incl vat
8-10 weeks Factory Order


•	Half Leather Seats
•	Sat Nav
•	Pan Roof
•	Bluetooth Technology
•	Cruise Control
•	Parking Sensors

&

Peugeot 208 1.6 THP GTi Prestige 3d

£129.99 + Vat Initial Payment = £155.99 incl vat
18 months (1+17)
5,000 miles per annum
£129.99 + Vat = £155.99 incl vat
Doc Fee: £150.00 = £180.00 incl vat
8-10 weeks Factory Order


•	Full Leather Seats
•	Sat Nav
•	Pan Roof
•	Bluetooth Technology
•	Cruise Control
•	Parking Sensors

Central UK Vehicle Leasing


----------



## robertdon777

Lots of deals on the 208 Gti like above

Frontier..

208gti

£114 + VAT

£700 + VAT deposit

18 monts


----------



## SteveTDCi

That's a cracking deal


----------



## Kerr

I've seen a few deals of the 208 GTi getting posted around. 

I wonder why it's only 18 months? That seems very short to even cover the depreciation curve.


----------



## ardandy

That's the expected lifespan for a pug isn't it?


----------



## MDC250

Kerr said:


> I've seen a few deals of the 208 GTi getting posted around.
> 
> I wonder why it's only 18 months? That seems very short to even cover the depreciation curve.


£180 odd equivalent a month over the term with I'm assuming 5k mileage pa...think that still works in favour of Peugeot?


----------



## Kerr

MDC250 said:


> £180 odd equivalent a month over the term with I'm assuming 5k mileage pa...think that still works in favour of Peugeot?


There is deals for less money and with 10,000 miles. Deals were barely £3000 overall.

The 208 GTi starts at £20,000. There is 18 month old cars out there for £12,500 from a dealer. Obviously a private sale will be even less.

Many leases are 3 or 4 years to get over the initial slump. 18 months seems very short for £3000 when the car has lost a lot more than that.


----------



## MDC250

Food for thought Kerr, never been keen on this type of 'ownership' but the right deal is hard to argue against.


----------



## SteveTDCi

But if you look at the price of some cars it's actually cheaper to buy new over an 18 month old car, so you could effectively get a massive discount and then sell it for the same price as you paid for it, the rentals would then become your profit.


----------



## Bero

SteveTDCi said:


> But if you look at the price of some cars it's actually cheaper to buy new over an 18 month old car, so you could effectively get a massive discount and then sell it for the same price as you paid for it, the rentals would then become your profit.


What cars? Unless you're speaking about very niche cars with 9-12month waiting list.....but there are very few of them!

Of course it a gamble the leasing company are taking, they buy a car now and have to sell it in 18months....the market could be very different in that time.

I understand most of their profit comes from the way tax is handled, specifically with regards to depreciation, as their assets depreciates that can write that off against their tax bill.


----------



## Raimon

If i could get a decent car such as Focus ST 2 for £2500 on 3 year agreement i would go for one.
Any more no. End of the day the car is still not yours, you can't do any mods to it. I might as well get a EP3 Civic Type R for £2500 and thrash it round and have lots of fun in it and still keep my normal everyday car.


----------



## Bero

Raimon said:


> If i could get a decent car such as Focus ST 2 for £2500 on 3 year agreement i would go for one.
> Any more no. End of the day the car is still not yours, you can't do any mods to it. I might as well get a EP3 Civic Type R for £2500 and thrash it round and have lots of fun in it and still keep my normal everyday car.


So you want a £1000 deposit and £40 a month deal fro a ST2, but no more?! Where they pay maintenance........well that's never going to happen!

I've never leased a car, but if the car and deal was right I would jump at it. You're going to lose money one way or another on most cars, just depends if you pay a lease company less than you would in depreciation.

There were some stunning Golf R deals going around for a while. You have to return in in an unmodified condition......does not mean it can't be modified :lol:


----------



## Raimon

Bero said:


> So you want a £1000 deposit and £40 a month deal fro a ST2, but no more?! Where they pay maintenance........well that's never going to happen!


Where you getting this sum from lol.

£2500 a year
for 3 years
£2500 x 3 = £7500

I will stretch it to £9k lol.


----------



## Bero

Raimon said:


> Where you getting this sum from lol.
> 
> £2500 a year
> for 3 years
> £2500 x 3 = £7500
> 
> I will stretch it to £9k lol.


Ok.....I thought you meant £2.5k total cost for 3 years! :lol:


----------



## Raimon

Bero said:


> Ok.....I thought you meant £2.5k total cost for 3 years! :lol:


lmao.

I see buying a newish car a loss of £2000+ a year depending what make/model. I got a Vauxhall atm that doesn't hold. So £2500 - £3000 seems fair on a brand new car factory ordered to your spec.


----------



## Nanoman

My Touareg should be arriving in the next couple of weeks. Costing me £12,000 or so over 2 years. At best you'd buy it for £43,000-£45,000. At best it would be worth £25,000 after 2 years. So it's costing me £12,000 to have a car that would cost me £18,000 to own it for the same length of time, probably pushing over £20,000 in reality. 

This is my first lease, I usually PCP and get rid of it at (or before) the end of the PCP term.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Bero said:


> What cars? Unless you're speaking about very niche cars with 9-12month waiting list.....but there are very few of them!
> 
> Of course it a gamble the leasing company are taking, they buy a car now and have to sell it in 18months....the market could be very different in that time.
> 
> I understand most of their profit comes from the way tax is handled, specifically with regards to depreciation, as their assets depreciates that can write that off against their tax bill.


If there wasn't profit in it then lease companies wouldn't do it. I don't think it applies to niche cars, the humble Ford Fiesta can be had with massive discounts when new, we used to get 25% off and free metallic paint - discount before vat too, and that was on low volume. Take the fiesta zetec s, you can pick one up for 12.5k new, but on the forecourt they are 12-13k+, now if you are a lease company buying thousands then even turning over £250 per car makes you money.


----------



## Bero

SteveTDCi said:


> If there wasn't profit in it then lease companies wouldn't do it. I don't think it applies to niche cars, the humble Ford Fiesta can be had with massive discounts when new, we used to get 25% off and free metallic paint - discount before vat too, and that was on low volume. Take the fiesta zetec s, you can pick one up for 12.5k new, but on the forecourt they are 12-13k+, now if you are a lease company buying thousands then even turning over £250 per car makes you money.


You said some cars were cheaper to buy new than 18month old, I was just challenging you to show me what cars.

I agree they make money, for sure, they dont do it for fun. I was saying because the company own the car/asset and it depreciates over it's life they can do some creative accounting to increase their margin.


----------



## ardandy

Pick a used 18 month old car on autotrader from a main dealer. Say a ford fiesta or something common andI bet I can beat that price with a new car.


----------



## Bero

ardandy said:


> Pick a used 18 month old car on autotrader from a main dealer. Say a ford fiesta or something common andI bet I can beat that price with a new car.


I'm not sure that's a valid way to look at it. That's like me saying you pick a 18month old car on auto trader and I'll show you that the list price for that car new is higher.

A 'for sale' price on an 18 month old car is just a starting point for negotiation.....the same as the list price on a new car.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Bero said:


> I'm not sure that's a valid way to look at it. That's like me saying you pick a 18month old car on auto trader and I'll show you that the list price for that car new is higher.
> 
> A 'for sale' price on an 18 month old car is just a starting point for negotiation.....the same as the list price on a new car.


Actually I think it is a valid point, but you do have to look at more than just the purchase price. If you take into account mot, warranties etc, tyres ... I'll find something on autotrader when I get off the train.


----------



## brutamuk

I was looking at lease deals for a RS265 Megane. 
Bought one through DDS Cars and got £9600 discount. 
Car spec'd up is £29305, I got it for £19700. Happy with that. 
Cheapest through Carwow was about £24800.
Pick it up next Friday.


----------



## RD55 DUN

brutamuk said:


> I was looking at lease deals for a RS265 Megane.
> Bought one through DDS Cars and got £9600 discount.
> Car spec'd up is £29305, I got it for £19700. Happy with that.
> Cheapest through Carwow was about £24800.
> Pick it up next Friday.


----------



## RedUntilDead

Contracthireand leasing have a ford s- max 150 x pack, 2.0 tdci. £33 a month if taken over 48 payments and 3 month deposit with miles at 10k per annum.

Am I reading their ad correctly? How can this be so. Any other terms and the payments change to more realistic numbers.


----------



## MDC250

Got to be a mistake but seems to be what it's saying!


----------



## nbray67

brutamuk said:


> I was looking at lease deals for a RS265 Megane.
> Bought one through DDS Cars and got £9600 discount.
> Car spec'd up is £29305, I got it for £19700. Happy with that.
> Cheapest through Carwow was about £24800.
> Pick it up next Friday.


Is that with Forces discount or general Joe Blogg's price as it seems to good to be true for a normal punter like me.

I'd be all over that at £19700.


----------



## nbray67

On the back of the above, are these Orangewheel discounts just billy bull or do they actually honour these prices?? Anyone had any experience of them as this seems like a cracking deal to me???


----------



## brutamuk

I have a DDS card which I think anyone in public sector can have (Nurses, Police, MOD). 
Apparently these deals on the RS265's are for cars currently in UK stock, unregistered and not factory orders. Reason being there is a new Euro6 engine due for September and they need to clear stock. 
I was told two weeks ago that there are 8 left in the UK. I think I got the a last one with Arctic white paint (£625), cup pack (£1350), leather recaro's (£1300) and spare wheel (£95). 
I think they only have grey or black ones left with the cup pack. I was quoted £18500 for these.


----------



## Kerr

You don't get that much car for that kind of money these days.


----------



## RPC

Everytime i mention to someone im thinking about leasing my next car, they all try talk me out of it. They all say similar things like why pay all that money for a car you wont own, what a waste of money etc and people seem to think if you lease a car its because you cant afford to buy it, anyone else get this??

To me it seems like a good idea, would rather pay a set figure each month and not have to worry about MOTs and repairs and stuff whilst driving a shiny new motor


----------



## horico

RPC said:


> Everytime i mention to someone im thinking about leasing my next car, they all try talk me out of it. They all say similar things like why pay all that money for a car you wont own, what a waste of money etc and people seem to think if you lease a car its because you cant afford to buy it, anyone else get this??
> 
> To me it seems like a good idea, would rather pay a set figure each month and not have to worry about MOTs and repairs and stuff whilst driving a shiny new motor


Not many people can afford a new car outright so it's just a case of the cheapest way to take the hit on depreciation. Who cares what everyone thinks?!!


----------



## rf860

RPC said:


> Everytime i mention to someone im thinking about leasing my next car, they all try talk me out of it. They all say similar things like why pay all that money for a car you wont own, what a waste of money etc and people seem to think if you lease a car its because you cant afford to buy it, anyone else get this??
> 
> To me it seems like a good idea, would rather pay a set figure each month and not have to worry about MOTs and repairs and stuff whilst driving a shiny new motor


I think there is a bit of snobbishness about it just now, but i reckon in years to come that leasing will be the most common way of getting a new car.

In many cases when getting a new car, leasing works out cheaper than buying outright or hire purchase. Personally, i'd rather save the money and lease if it were cheaper.

I've always owned my cars outright until this one, which i leased because i wanted to release the money tied up in my car to use towards a house deposit. For me, i preferred owning an older car outright, but wouldn't dismiss leasing again for the right deal.

At the end of the day, a lot of it comes down to personal circumstances.


----------



## SteveTDCi

It depends how long you want to keep the car for and if you want to modify it. I went the buying outright route with my mini because I intended to keep it, mine was used and when comparing it to a leased fiesta St the St would have cost me 10k in 3 years, where as the mini cost me 13k, now in 3 years time the mini will still be worth more than 3kso I will be better off, I understand that's comparing new to 3 years old but financially I'm better off at the minute.


----------



## nbray67

nbray67 said:


> On the back of the above, are these Orangewheel discounts just billy bull or do they actually honour these prices?? Anyone had any experience of them as this seems like a cracking deal to me???


I've enquired about this deal so I'll see what they try and sell me over the coming days!!


----------



## NiallSD

That Megan's deal looks good! But I am interested to know what the terms of the pcp would be? Please would you chaps post up if you don't mind when you get offered any deals for this?

TIA


----------



## m4rkymark

I bought my last car but think I'm going to move to leasing after this. I like a nice car, seems a waste to tie a load of money up in a car for only 2 or 3 years especially when the lease costs are less than the depreciation over the 2 or 3 years. I'm still relatively young and there are lots of cars out there I would like to drive.


----------



## RisingPower

horico said:


> Not many people can afford a new car outright so it's just a case of the cheapest way to take the hit on depreciation. Who cares what everyone thinks?!!


I do wonder whether it makes more sense not to buy a car outright, I don't see how buying a brand new car makes economic sense over getting it on a lease, is it really such a good thing to own a depreciating asset?


----------



## N16k_W

My dad bought his e class through orange wheels. The deal was exactly as stated on their website. Only slight problem was having to travel further afield to get the deal but to save a couple of grand it wasn't a hardship


----------



## goRt

RisingPower said:


> I do wonder whether it makes more sense not to buy a car outright, I don't see how buying a brand new car makes economic sense over getting it on a lease, is it really such a good thing to own a depreciating asset?


You need to look at the total cost over the 3 years.
If you can buy a car cheap (like the Renault above) then the potential depreciation will be low. Compare that against the PCP costs less any bank interest on capital invested.

Personally I always buy 2nd hand cars (in the winter when cheaper, selling in spring when more expensive).


----------



## m4rkymark

RisingPower said:


> I do wonder whether it makes more sense not to buy a car outright, I don't see how buying a brand new car makes economic sense over getting it on a lease, is it really such a good thing to own a depreciating asset?


its fine to own it if you have a business then can use a depreciating asset to your advantage... however most companies lease cars now as its a fixed cost.

I would agree its not worth owning the depreciating asset if you only like to keep a car for 2 or 3 years. I generally don't keep a car for more than 3 years - get rid of it while there are no costs for repair work or MOTs etc. then move onto the next.

I also believe selling a second hand car is a bit of a minefield nowadays - everybody wants it for nothing and there are lots of chancers/tyre kickers out there. trade it in and you get nothing for them. its too much hassle selling a second hand car nowadays.


----------



## alan hanson

m4rkymark said:


> its fine to own it if you have a business then can use a depreciating asset to your advantage... however most companies lease cars now as its a fixed cost.
> 
> I would agree its not worth owning the depreciating asset if you only like to keep a car for 2 or 3 years. I generally don't keep a car for more than 3 years - get rid of it while there are no costs for repair work or MOTs etc. then move onto the next.
> 
> I also believe selling a second hand car is a bit of a minefield nowadays - everybody wants it for nothing and there are lots of chancers/tyre kickers out there. trade it in and you get nothing for them. its too much hassle selling a second hand car nowadays.


alot say the more than 3 years due to work etc.... just wondered hw true this is now i know its a individual case scenario but nowadays i recon most issues come up at the start when first driven its when the cars get very old problems occurr (mileage dependant of course)? MOts can be had for £15


----------



## nbray67

nbray67 said:


> On the back of the above, are these Orangewheel discounts just billy bull or do they actually honour these prices?? Anyone had any experience of them as this seems like a cracking deal to me???


Update on this cracking deal after receiving a call from Chris at Orangewheels who wanted to know if I was happy to be contacted by a dealer to which I said yes.

I did ask if this price was legit with the spec I'd specified and if it was just a gimmick to get me to enquire, he said no, that deal is on offer and the dealer will also confirm the price, no gimmicks, no bull, no offer of a different car with different spec, basically, a specced RS265 for less than £19k so I said I was in.

1hr later I have Reno, Crewe ring me to say they have no idea where those discounts have come from but they could do the spec I wanted, less the sunroof for £24,027!!!!

They are now taking it up with Orangewheels, ref the silly discounts offered that simply have and never will be available.

To good to be true, you bet it was!!!


----------



## NiallSD

Thanks for letting us know mate. To good to be true I suppose like you say


----------



## m4rkymark

alan hanson said:


> alot say the more than 3 years due to work etc.... just wondered hw true this is now i know its a individual case scenario but nowadays i recon most issues come up at the start when first driven its when the cars get very old problems occurr (mileage dependant of course)? MOts can be had for £15


I've had about 8 brand new cars(Vauxhall, Renault, vw, Audi, merc, BMW mini), not all have been mine - some have been company cars. The only 1 which has been back to the garage is the one I have now but it wasn't a mechanical fault it went back for, number plate was too far to one side and causing a parking sensor to go off.


----------



## robertdon777

Just placed an order for one of these (I needed a cheap car with 5drs as the Mrs has a fancy Merc ML for family stuff).

C1 Airscape 1.2 Feel 82bhp 5dr. 70mpg £0 road tax (come specced quite well and are based on the new Aygo 108 platform)

These work out at about £4 a day.

£350 deposit
£117 a month 23 months
inc VAT

FleetPrices.co.uk










Getting rid of an Octy VRS petrol, roads are too busy on my commute to use the thing properly. Banking the cash.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Very Nice ^^^

Did you check out the renault twingo?
I got mine on PCP
£1 Deposit
48 months £124 a month  its a play with upgrade interior RWD


----------



## SteveTDCi

Some very good deals on the c1 at the minute, £66 per month with £390 deposit plus vat for 12 months with 10k allowed


----------



## robertdon777

Alfieharley1 said:


> Very Nice ^^^
> 
> Did you check out the renault twingo?
> I got mine on PCP
> £1 Deposit
> 48 months £124 a month  its a play with upgrade interior RWD


Yes but I wanted a 2year lease as I'm buying an old e46 330ci Sport Cab (always liked older cars tbh) in 2 years....I have 2 little girls 4 years and 1 year so need to wait 2 years til the little on can clamber in the back on her own.

Do like the Twingo and Smart 4 four though RWD Rear engine...mini 911!


----------



## robertdon777

SteveTDCi said:


> Some very good deals on the c1 at the minute, £66 per month with £390 deposit plus vat for 12 months with 10k allowed


C1's are stupid cheap for the base models...I went for the Airscape cause I though my 2 girls would like it in the back.

They have stocks so you can choose any colour inc Metallic for free which is usually £500.

Oh and £18 a month for servicing and Tyres if you wish...but 10K miles a year over 23 months can't see it needing much so I declined that.


----------



## SteveTDCi

When does the c1 arrive ?


----------



## JJ0063

I keep looking at this thread but I do approx 20K a year so it just bumps the price up so much


----------



## rf860

JJ0063 said:


> I keep looking at this thread but I do approx 20K a year so it just bumps the price up so much


Cheaper to get a lease on a 10k per annum contract and just pay the mileage charges at the end. Most companies charge 6p + VAT per mile. So 100 miles = £7.00 roughly or 20k = £1400. Over a 24 month term, depending on the type of car you've leased, this isn't a huge amount of money.


----------



## robertdon777

SteveTDCi said:


> When does the c1 arrive ?


They reckon 4-6 weeks. Cars are all built just waiting on shipping, dealer prep etc.


----------



## Alfieharley1

robertdon777 said:


> Yes but I wanted a 2year lease as I'm buying an old e46 330ci Sport Cab (always liked older cars tbh) in 2 years....I have 2 little girls 4 years and 1 year so need to wait 2 years til the little on can clamber in the back on her own.
> 
> Do like the Twingo and Smart 4 four though RWD Rear engine...mini 911!


I have twin Boys so know exactly where you are coming from 
I have a insignia Sports tourer and the Twingo. Yeah a Mini 911. It is wicked and really fun - it however is high so need to lower it at some point other than that it is really really good 
I still need to get a picture and upload it of the Car/Engine


----------



## ardandy

robertdon777 said:


> They reckon 4-6 weeks. Cars are all built just waiting on shipping, dealer prep etc.


Why not the aygo?

Doesn't it come with 5 years warranty with it been a Toyota?


----------



## robertdon777

ardandy said:


> Why not the aygo?
> 
> Doesn't it come with 5 years warranty with it been a Toyota?


Aygo's for same model spec etc are about another 20 a month. Not sure on Warranty but as the lease is only for 2 years it doesn't matter to me.

The Aygo only comes with the 1.0L 68bhp engine too for some reason where you can get the 108/C1 with the 1.2 82bhp motor which is supposed to be a bit better and only 5mpg down.

Saying that the Aygo is the better looking of the trio using the same platform, The C1 is shall we say "Challenging" on the looks front compared to the Aygo and 108.

For Small Cars they come well specced though.

Air Con
7" Touch Screen
Keyless entry and start
Reverse Camera
Bluetooth
DAB
USB
Electric Panoramic Canvas Roof
Trip Computer
Speed Limiter (I think that's the engine though haha)
Vehicle Stability Control (VSC) 
Emergency Brake-light Signal (EBS) 
Hill-start Assist Control (HAC) 
Tyre Pressure Warning System (TPWS)


----------



## bigup

robertdon777 said:


> Aygo's for same model spec etc are about another 20 a month. Not sure on Warranty but as the lease is only for 2 years it doesn't matter to me.
> 
> The Aygo only comes with the 1.0L 68bhp engine too for some reason where you can get the 108/C1 with the 1.2 82bhp motor which is supposed to be a bit better and only 5mpg down.
> 
> Saying that the Aygo is the better looking of the trio using the same platform, The C1 is shall we say "Challenging" on the looks front compared to the Aygo and 108.
> 
> For Small Cars they come well specced though.
> 
> Air Con
> 7" Touch Screen
> Keyless entry and start
> Reverse Camera
> Bluetooth
> DAB
> USB
> Electric Panoramic Canvas Roof
> Trip Computer
> Speed Limiter (I think that's the engine though haha)
> Vehicle Stability Control (VSC)
> Emergency Brake-light Signal (EBS)
> Hill-start Assist Control (HAC)
> Tyre Pressure Warning System (TPWS)


is this the one you went for?

http://www.fleetprices.co.uk/person...scape-hatchback-12-puretech-feel-5dr-30392979


----------



## robertdon777

Yes that's the beast lol. Order it with no extras and when they place the order they will ask what colour paint you want, no extra charge.

Commission fee for these are £180inc VAT so cost that in with all your calculations...All brokers charge a fee somewhere even if they say they don't it will be built into the monthly rental etc.

Can't wait to pick my mates up in it the first time....all well over 30...me 40...all over 6ft and all over 14st. Think I might need to use the Mrs ML Merc a bit more lol


----------



## robertdon777

Renault Sport Megane RS265 cup pack and Nav....is the best hot hatch on the planet at present.

£826 deposit

£275 per month Inc VAT!

10k per year mileage

36 months

http://www.vehiclesforbusiness.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/renault/megane-coupe/20-t-16v-renaultsport-nav-265-3dr-cup-chassis-32864772


----------



## rory1992

Great find I have a 265 cup and it's still regarded as the most fun hatch out there and I concur I have also seen on that site a deal for 24 months which suits me better even though you have to put just under 1500 down

http://www.vehiclesforbusiness.co.u...renaultsport-nav-265-3dr-cup-chassis-32850555


----------



## Nanoman

For anyone that ordered the Touareg deal and hasn't got their car yet it's worth chasing the dealer. Last update was my car would complete production by 25th April. I just found out it's not even left the factory yet due to a fire in a door handle supplier warehouse.

VW are arranging a 'like for like' hire car at no cost. Will see what turns up.


----------



## rory1992

This also looks good for a warm hatch peugeot 208 gti

http://www.vehiclesforbusiness.co.u...08-hatchback-16-thp-gti-prestige-3dr-33028973


----------



## RD55 DUN

rory1992 said:


> Great find I have a 265 cup and it's still regarded as the most fun hatch out there and I concur I have also seen on that site a deal for 24 months which suits me better even though you have to put just under 1500 down
> 
> http://www.vehiclesforbusiness.co.u...renaultsport-nav-265-3dr-cup-chassis-32850555


Both of those RS Megane deals are very tempting!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Renault Zoe Dynamique Nav (100% electric)

25 month PCP

£75 deposit
£130 / month including mandatory battery hire
GMFV £8069.55

http://www.evanshalshaw.com/brands/...low-payment/?gclid=CLXG1YrszsYCFcNZ2wodwX0B7Q

(Thought hard and long about this deal)

Or thro' Carwow - Eastbourne Renault

Cash price - £8069 (59.7% saving on list of £20045)


----------



## robertdon777

Bristle Hound said:


> Renault Zoe Dynamique Nav (100% electric)
> 
> 25 month PCP
> 
> £75 deposit
> £130 / month including mandatory battery hire
> GMFV £8069.55
> 
> http://www.evanshalshaw.com/brands/...low-payment/?gclid=CLXG1YrszsYCFcNZ2wodwX0B7Q
> 
> (Thought hard and long about this deal)
> 
> Or thro' Carwow - Eastbourne Renault
> 
> Cash price - £8069 (59.7% saving on list of £20045)


That is an epic deal, I would of had one of it had come a month ago. I went for a cheap C1 airscape for a 2 year stop gap car. C1 was £117 + fuel of about £40 a month.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Good offer, I've just emailed about that. You would need to add the 13amp cable to that though so you could charge it off a domestic supply.

I'm still trying to find a decent lease on a fiesta or Mazda 2 auto but the Zoe offer might be too good to be true.


----------



## ardandy

SteveTDCi said:


> Good offer, I've just emailed about that. You would need to add the 13amp cable to that though so you could charge it off a domestic supply.
> 
> I'm still trying to find a decent lease on a fiesta or Mazda 2 auto but the Zoe offer might be too good to be true.


Have to change your name to steveev


----------



## Nanoman

Bristle Hound said:


> Renault Zoe Dynamique Nav (100% electric)
> 
> 25 month PCP
> 
> £75 deposit
> £130 / month including mandatory battery hire
> GMFV £8069.55
> 
> http://www.evanshalshaw.com/brands/...low-payment/?gclid=CLXG1YrszsYCFcNZ2wodwX0B7Q
> 
> (Thought hard and long about this deal)
> 
> Or thro' Carwow - Eastbourne Renault
> 
> Cash price - £8069 (59.7% saving on list of £20045)


It's almost worth having it just sitting on the driveway for short trips to the shops and stuff.


----------



## Bristle Hound

SteveTDCi said:


> Good offer, I've just emailed about that. You would need to add the 13amp cable to that though so you could charge it off a domestic supply.


I've been reliably informed that Renault thro British Gas (weird I know) will supply a in garage wall charger free of charge, which will charge the Zoe from a flat battery to 100% battery in 3-4 hours

Must admit, we are still pondering on this deal ...


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

As are we, just been to drive one at my local dealer. For us we'd have to have the £70 per month tariff our dealer informs us is coming soon which covers us for 7500 miles per year and they do it as you can see for £79 down and £79 per month x 24 with no mileage limit. It's 30p per mile of you go over on the battery lease. I've made some enquiries 

The boss wants it in this colour too











As you can see, fits little ones seat in nicely too



We both really liked it, works out £159 per months for us which makes the car effectively £10-20 per month and offsets the DB9's fuel consumption lol


----------



## karlak

The Zoe could be an option for my wifes new car. 

However, it must have Heated Seats, do any of the specs have heated seats ? Or are they an optional extra ?

Shame if not, because this seems a superb deal at the moment


----------



## Bristle Hound

More info on the Zoe, including forum, here -

http://myrenaultzoe.com/


----------



## SteveTDCi

Looking on the ev forum British Gas are not the quickest at installing the Chargers, so unless you go with a 13amp charger with 3 pin plug it could make charging difficult. I had one of theses on a demo many years ago and loved it, I think it's a better car than the lead.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Heated seats aren't available afaik, don't know about the leaf as I haven't driven one but I can say I don't know what road testers are on about when they criticise the pulling power, I was cruising at 70 mph on the cruise for a while and overtaking power from 50 plus mph was still strong and the regenerative braking was very unobtrusive IMO. The whole car seemed well put together and solid enough and very conventional to drive yet so smooth as no gear changes to hinder progress.

I scored 84/100 Eco points on the display on my drive, Boss Cookie slightly less impressive at 62/100 but all in all very nice. I like the R-Link too, very clever


----------



## ardandy

SteveTDCi said:


> Looking on the ev forum British Gas are not the quickest at installing the Chargers, so unless you go with a 13amp charger with 3 pin plug it could make charging difficult. I had one of theses on a demo many years ago and loved it, I think it's a better car than the lead.


Nissan are ditching BGas as service is appaling.

I used a great company that did it in 2 days. Was free til April, now £250. Renault is still free though if you go through them. Get the install sorted before delivery as it can take bgas a few weeks.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Wonder whether we should be starting a Renault Zoe EV thread ... :lol:


----------



## ardandy

Or just an EV thread!

Deals are there to be had now for most!

I genuinely believe we're at a tipping point for full EV's. Another 2 years and there'll be everywhere!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Personal Lease

Audi S7 - 4.0 V8 40v biturbo TFSI - 414 bhp - £63,000.000 MRP

Initial rental £3000+VAT

5000 miles/year (9P Excess)

23 Rentals £329.99+vat / month

Contact Keith @ http://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/


----------



## robertdon777

A few good S7 deals.

£3000 down and 23 months at £508 a month Inc VAT 

8000 miles.

On Cars2buy.

£15k for 2 years use of a £60K+ car.

Buy one private with a couple of options and a discount you may pay £60K....be interesting to see if a dealer would give you £45K for it at 2 years old...close call.


----------



## robertdon777

Golf R deals still on.

5dr over 2 years

£1500 down. £254 Inc VAT.

Some weapon that for not a lot.


----------



## rory1992

I'm looking at a golf r or BMW m135i both under £285 a month with £1700 down


----------



## rory1992

robertdon777 said:


> Golf R deals still on.
> 
> 5dr over 2 years
> 
> £1500 down. £254 Inc VAT.
> 
> Some weapon that for not a lot.


What site was that on?


----------



## robertdon777

Nissan Juke Nismo RS (Recaro Pack) 4WD xtronic (auto).

£250 with £750 down Inc VAT.

Great oddball car.

Lots of similar deals on the Nismo models, all types 2WD 4WD, Autos , Manuals etc. All on cars2buy.


----------



## robertdon777

rory1992 said:


> What site was that on?


Cars2buy. It's just a list of lots of brokers.


----------



## rory1992

I'll take a look thank you


----------



## rory1992

Had a test drive of the m135i today, it's in a different league to my megane 265 even mapped you can feel the extra power and so much more luxurious. I will be ordering an auto I've found at £263 with £2370 deposit


----------



## NiallSD

rory1992 said:


> Had a test drive of the m135i today, it's in a different league to my megane 265 even mapped you can feel the extra power and so much more luxurious. I will be ordering an auto I've found at £263 with £2370 deposit


Nice one fella. You adding any options??

You ordering through a lease company or through the dealer?

Been thinking of one of these for a while now....


----------



## rory1992

I really want to add sensors or at least the camera, gonna get it in white with red leather at no cost. Through contract hire and leasing it actually through a BMW dealership


----------



## robertdon777

Good price that for the Auto model.


----------



## rf860

rory1992 said:


> Had a test drive of the m135i today, it's in a different league to my megane 265 even mapped you can feel the extra power and so much more luxurious. I will be ordering an auto I've found at £263 with £2370 deposit


Seems a good price, how many miles a year and what's the term?


----------



## rory1992

24 months 8k miles


----------



## NiallSD

I've just been to the BMW dealership whereby they had the same colour and interior as you have ordered. Looked very very nice. 

What waiting time you been given? 65 plate I imagine


----------



## rojer386

rory1992 said:


> Had a test drive of the m135i today, it's in a different league to my megane 265 even mapped you can feel the extra power and so much more luxurious. I will be ordering an auto I've found at £263 with £2370 deposit


That's a cracking deal.


----------



## rory1992

I phoned up about that deal today and found out contract hire and leasing had accidently put it through as personal when it should have been business. Personal was £350 ex vat but I have found it for £290 Inc vat with £2667 deposit and £292 Inc vat with £2991 so hopefully one of those come through come Monday.


----------



## robertdon777

Still a good deal, under 300 notes for a 322bhp rwd hatch with one of the best gearboxes out there.


----------



## rory1992

Yh very good just hope one comes through. If not I have been offered a manual at £285 for sept delivery with new reg with £1700 down


----------



## robertdon777

Everyone that drives one does say if you only tick one option box tick the Auto.


----------



## rory1992

I drove the auto and was very impressed to say the least, I did try the gear change in the sales reps car and as said of 1 series boxes it felt clunky and pretty difficult to get into reverse


----------



## heavyd

Sold my edition 30 and bought an m135i, great car. Plug a jb4 into it and it transforms it


----------



## rory1992

Problem is it will be lease so will they check when i hand it back. How much bhp does it add and how much?


----------



## robertdon777

Think you will see an easy 375bhp+


----------



## rory1992

Ha that would be hilarious putting it in sports plus mode round corners of which I wouldn't have the balls to do. Probably needs a proper diff to be jag drift esq


----------



## SteveTDCi

They would only check the bodywork on collection.


----------



## rory1992

Well that will happening as soon as I'm itching for more


----------



## rf860

SteveTDCi said:


> They would only check the bodywork on collection.


Yeah but it needs to go to the dealers for servicing and any warranty work that would need done - i'm sure they'd pick up on it then.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Servicing is any vat registered garage, lex auto lease would always book the cars into nationwide auto centres or halfords. They would only go to a dealers for warranty work. Mots were either nationwide or kwik fit.


----------



## SteveTDCi

M135i auto

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co...ies-hatchback-m135i-3dr-step-auto-car-leasing


----------



## rf860

SteveTDCi said:


> Servicing is any vat registered garage, lex auto lease would always book the cars into nationwide auto centres or halfords. They would only go to a dealers for warranty work. Mots were either nationwide or kwik fit.


Must depend who it is, as my agreement states VW only.


----------



## ken m sport

SteveTDCi said:


> M135i auto
> 
> http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co...ies-hatchback-m135i-3dr-step-auto-car-leasing


That's a lo of car at cheap money! Whow


----------



## robertdon777

rf860 said:


> Must depend who it is, as my agreement states VW only.


Can't see how they enforce this, would be illegal.


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777 said:


> Can't see how they enforce this, would be illegal.


It's not a warranty they are selling you though. They are leasing you their property and I'd imagine they'd be allowed to impose conditions how you use their property.

They've got to calculate their losses and a nice modern car with a full dealer history would be worth more, and be more desirable, than a car with stamps from a dodgy garage.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Service history has no impact on the value of the car, the only thing that impacts it is if it's a full service history. Thinking about it Volkswagen group leasing couldn't care who serviced there cars.


----------



## robertdon777

Kerr said:


> It's not a warranty they are selling you though. They are leasing you their property and I'd imagine they'd be allowed to impose conditions how you use their property.
> 
> They've got to calculate their losses and a nice modern car with a full dealer history would be worth more, and be more desirable, than a car with stamps from a dodgy garage.


I know what your saying Kerr but I'm sure they can't do it nowadays, they may word it very well in the deals etc. But I'm sure any VAT qualifying garage can service a lease car with no comeback on the person leasing.


----------



## Bero

robertdon777 said:


> I know what your saying Kerr but I'm sure they can't do it nowadays, they may word it very well in the deals etc. But I'm sure any VAT qualifying garage can service a lease car with no comeback on the person leasing.


The leasing company own the car, they can dictate whatever they want, if you're not happy with the terms then don't sign on the dotted line.

I think you're confusing the law on servicing your OWN car outside of the dealer network and maintaining your warranty.

Do lease deals not generally include servicing anyway? After all it's in the lease company's best interest to ensure the servicing is kept up to date on their car.


----------



## m4rkymark

if you lease a merc they dictate you must service your car through their dealerships - you cannot go elsewhere.


----------



## johanr77

robertdon777 said:


> I know what your saying Kerr but I'm sure they can't do it nowadays, they may word it very well in the deals etc. But I'm sure any VAT qualifying garage can service a lease car with no comeback on the person leasing.


Certainly written in to my leasing documentation that I must have the car serviced by a franchised volkswagen dealer.

That's a lease though and not a PCP deal. The last PCP deal I had on a car it just said I had to ensure that the services were carried out at the specified intervals.


----------



## robertdon777

If you lease a Merc/BMW/Audi etc etc through a lease broker, i'm sure you don't need to use a main dealer.

For example cars from leaseplango with the service pack are serviced at non main dealers.


----------



## Nanoman

robertdon777 said:


> If you lease a Merc/BMW/Audi etc etc through a lease broker, i'm sure you don't need to use a main dealer.
> 
> For example cars from leaseplango with the service pack are serviced at non main dealers.


It all depends who the owner is. Some will specify main dealer, others won't.


----------



## Banjoknows

Has anyone got a mk7 GTD on lease? Price?


----------



## rory1992

https://www.leasingoptions.co.uk/pe...ck/20-tdi-gtd-3dr-nav/1100283919/vehicle.aspx

This is the company I have gone with so far contact has been good and judging but trust pilot reviews they are a great company to deal with


----------



## RD55 DUN

Im in a bit of a predicament at the moment with leasing. Im very tempted with one of the deals on the M135i. Its working out at £7900 over the term.

However it involves selling the S2000 (which I originally bought for my trip to Le Mans in June, and said id sell when I came back), however whenever I drive the car its too good to consider selling, roof down, 9k rpm and the handling is superb.

It owes me 2k which I took out to aid the purchase.

Not sure if I can stomach selling such a great car to Lease something that in 2 years il simply have back. Am I daft keeping the equity in my s2000. They are strongly priced at the moment.

AHHH…help


----------



## adamb87

sounds like you love the s2000 which tells me keep it all day long. Its awesome to be driving a car you love.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Do you need the cash ? If I have read that right the s2000 is worth £2000, now even if it did depreciate you are not going to lose £2000 in 3 years, therefor you would be better off by £5900.

If you question is should I buy a m135i or lease one then I would have said lease if that loses you the least money. However if you really like the s2000 then financially it probably the better option.

For me comparing new to a banger was my Saab against a leased Renault Zoe/Nissan leaf where the lease payments were £150-£183 against the actual running costs (no depreciation) of the Saab that costs £163. For the less/extra I could have a brand new car. In your situation I would keep the s2000.


----------



## robertdon777

And get a 135i on lease


----------



## ardandy

Wish someone would do a cheap Tesla deal.


----------



## RD55 DUN

SteveTDCi said:


> Do you need the cash ? If I have read that right the s2000 is worth £2000, now even if it did depreciate you are not going to lose £2000 in 3 years, therefor you would be better off by £5900.
> 
> If you question is should I buy a m135i or lease one then I would have said lease if that loses you the least money. However if you really like the s2000 then financially it probably the better option.
> 
> For me comparing new to a banger was my Saab against a leased Renault Zoe/Nissan leaf where the lease payments were £150-£183 against the actual running costs (no depreciation) of the Saab that costs £163. For the less/extra I could have a brand new car. In your situation I would keep the s2000.


Thanks for your reply.

At this moment in time, i can live without the cash. In current markets I could sell the S2000 for £8000-8500 fairly easy, less the £2000 loan I have on it.

I can see the appeal of having the M135i (new car, fast, fixed price motoring), however there is something telling me that it wont be as special as the S2000.

Having the M135i along with the s2000 is a no go, as I also have my ek9 as weekend/track toy.


----------



## afoggo

RD55 DUN said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> At this moment in time, i can live without the cash. In current markets I could sell the S2000 for £8000-8500 fairly easy, less the £2000 loan I have on it.
> 
> I can see the appeal of having the M135i (new car, fast, fixed price motoring), however there is something telling me that it wont be as special as the S2000.
> 
> Having the M135i along with the s2000 is a no go, as I also have my ek9 as weekend/track toy.


I would enjoy the S2000 for now.

When you feel its time to change there will be a lease deal out there on a hot hatch ( Golf R, 135i, A45)


----------



## SteveTDCi

Ah I see, so if we disregard the loan you have a depreciating asset of £8000 and the cost to lease the m135i is £7900. 

For your £7900 you will get a new car with a warranty taxed for the duration. 

For your £8000 which is more like £4000 in 2 years you will have something that will depreciate cost you at least £300 a year to tax and £50 to mot, then there are tyres and servicing to consider.

However at the end of it you will still own something, for me if the s2000 puts a smile on your face then that's the way to go, keep it.

If you want to work it out to the penny then work out the running costs for the m135i including fuel, tax, insurance and a bit for servicing, depreciate the s2000 by £1000 a year and see what the monthly costs are. I guess it will be closer than you think but I would still keep the s2000


----------



## rory1992

M135i 5dr step auto in white with red leather ordered today should get a build date tomorrow really looking forward to it, leasing options service has been great so far


----------



## Paintmaster1982

*What estate car would you recommend 4k budget and would high miles bother you?*

Sorry **** ****ing phone


----------



## Bristle Hound

Personal Lease

Audi S8 - 512 bhp - £81,000.00 list

24 month Personal Contract Hire
1st monthly rental - £2882.88
23 monthly payments of £480.48

Very cheap IMO! :thumb:

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/aud...-seats-nav-bose-sound-system-2252041#comments


----------



## JB052

Bristle Hound said:


> Personal Lease
> 
> Audi S8 - 512 bhp - £81,000.00 list
> 
> 24 month Personal Contract Hire
> 1st monthly rental - £2882.88
> 23 monthly payments of £480.48
> 
> Very cheap IMO! :thumb:
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/aud...-seats-nav-bose-sound-system-2252041#comments


With a car that nice, its a shame to be limited to 10k miles per year.

But still a very good deal.


----------



## Kerr

That is cheap considering the car. 

£14,500 to lease a car for 2 years sounds expensive, but that car would have easily depreciated £14,500 in just a few months if you bought it.


----------



## robertdon777

HOT HATCH FANS

208 Gti Prestige £184 a month no deposit

http://www.mad-sheep.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/peugeot/208-hatchback/208-hatchback-16-thp-gti-prestige-3dr-32699440

add £300 a year for excess mileage to take you to 10K a year


----------



## rory1992

Some amazing deals about I found this on the 208 gti http://www.centralukvehicleleasing....3670/peugeot/208/16_thp_gti_prestige_3dr.html 
Also on that website is a bmw 430d for £309 a month which is a lot of car for the money


----------



## Bero

Kerr said:


> That is cheap considering the car.
> 
> £14,500 to lease a car for 2 years sounds expensive, but that car would have easily depreciated £14,500 in just a few months if you bought it.


It certainly does not sound expensive and definitely the 'low risk' option.

Although current offers on an S8 include a £6000 dealer contribution and £7000 audi contribution. So your £81,000 car is really £68,000.

But looking at 2 year old examples you would still come out ahead on pcp :doublesho


----------



## robertdon777

How about a small city car for nearly £1 a day....

Citroen C1 1.0 VTI 5DR Feel.

£38.40 per month inc VAT

10k miles

£1200 deposit (there's the sting)

Over 18 months

Centralukvehicle contracts.


----------



## robertdon777

Good deals on the NEW Skoda Superb Estate. (link shows a pic of old one)

You won't find a bigger load lugger than these.

£189 per month inc VAT

8K miles

£1138 deposit (there's the sting)

Over 24 months

http://www.mad-sheep.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/skoda/superb-estate/20-tdi-cr-se-business-5dr-39025062


----------



## robertdon777

Lots of Deals on The Golf GTD DSG Nav at the moment

£260 a month inc VAT with £1450 down over 2 or 3 years with 10K mileage.

Well specced car for little cash and should do 50+ mpg.

Buying with cash (may get it for 25K looking around -£30K book) . Don't think come trade in they would offer you £18K fo it after 2 years so lease seems the best option here.


----------



## alan hanson

Where did you find this?


----------



## robertdon777

Most are on sites like contracthireandleasing and cars2buy.


----------



## alan hanson

its 212.95 pm 10k personal lease 36 months sound any good seriously tempted, but not sure how to work out whether its a good idea. current car is only worth around 5k initial payment is 1916.55 asks for deposit 9 months are these the same thing? so i would have 3k to cover just over the first year then find the amount each month. during this time i wouldnt be able to save much so when it comes to ending and starting again i'd have nothing to either buy a car or put a deposit down on a new deal.


----------



## robertdon777

You pay deposit and then say 35 payments over the 3 years. And yes you will need to save some for next deposit.

As with anything you must work out overall costings over the term of ownership.

I've just gone lease, after having 23 years of buying my own cars. The last was a Skoda Octavia VRS, all paid for etc. But after working out everything it still cost me £275 a month over the 5 years of ownership...which was a lot for a car getting on a bit and it was sold needing another £1K spending on it. 

Do your sums for everything on the car you own now, depreciation, servicing, repairs, etc etc. and see what you spend a month on it.


----------



## alan hanson

Thanks will get working out, my car in 3 years time will have lost over half its worth so around 2k worth. sorry to be thick the deposit is 9 months, the initial payment is a different figre (only just) to the deposit so do both of these need paying at the start?


----------



## robertdon777

No on lease initial payment is the deposit. Remember the broker will also want £150 - £300 for the deal too. One off payment.

Always check with higher/lower deposits etc and work out which is cheaper to do over the whole term.

Check mileage too. Sometimes better to do say an 8K allowance rather than the offers with 15K mileage allowance. Usually around 6p Inc VAT per mile over the allowance.


----------



## alan hanson

thanks for the heads up completely new to this but i think i may finally go away from buying cars and go for the golf gtd 212 a month seems like a good deal (though i would have liked DSG). ive asked if a mainenence pack is available, whats the cost for addiitonal miles, colours etc.... any thing else i should really be asking? is it like buying car where i can see if they will contruibute or perhaps knock money of the car or maintenence pack?

perhaps a silly question guessing vw dont do deals like this and theres no point taking this in to see what they can do?


----------



## johanr77

It is worth running it past your local VW dealer and a couple of others not so local. I took the best quote I got for a GTD round three VW dealers and one of them beat it. All through VW finance. Maintenance wise they treat that as a seperate issue, they'll quote based on your mileage and whether you want tyres included. I worked it out what it cost me to service my MK6 over the three years I had it and the VW maintenance plan was worthwhile. Additional miles on my deal works out at 8.4 pence per mile (including vat) VW finance also contact me to check on my mileage as each year passes to see if I'm wildly out of the allowance I took the deal on with.


----------



## horico

Our golf r is leased through vw so yes, it's worth speaking to them about any deals.


----------



## alan hanson

thanks all, 

@johnar77whats the service costs on a GTD? what mpg are you getting? do you know how much the service pack was as id want to add thsi (inc tyres).

what price and terms did you get yours for?


----------



## RD55 DUN

Just had the below emailed to me from Central (UK) Vehicle Leasing…all in stock at time of email.

VW Golf R 5 door Manual
Tornado Red x 4
CH, 9+23, 5k, NM @ £217.13 + VAT (7.8 ppm)
CH, 12+23, 5k, NM @ £197.87 + VAT (7.8 ppm)

VW Golf R 5 door DSG
Tornado Red
CH, 9+23, 5k, NM @ £234.46 + VAT (8.0 ppm)
CH, 12+23, 5k, NM @ £213.66 + VAT (8.0 ppm)

VW Golf R 5 door Manual
Limestone Grey
CH, 9+23, 5k, NM @ £229.41 + VAT (7.8 ppm)
CH, 12+23, 5k, NM @ £209.06 + VAT (7.8 ppm)

VW Golf R 3 door DSG
Lapis Blue
CH, 9+23, 5k, NM @ £247.33 + VAT (7.8 ppm)
CH, 12+23, 5k, NM @ £225.39 + VAT (7.8 ppm)

VW Golf R 5 door Manual
Deep Black
CH, 9+23, 5k, NM @ £229.41 + VAT (8.0 ppm)
CH, 12+23, 5k, NM @ £209.06 + VAT (7.8 ppm)

VW Golf R 3 door Manual
Tornado Red
CH, 9+23, 5k, NM @ £217.77 + VAT (7.6 ppm)
CH, 12+23, 5k, NM @ £198.45 + VAT (7.6 ppm)

VW Golf R 3 door DSG
Lapis Blue
19” Pretoria Alloys
CH, 9+23, 5k, NM @ £267.69 + VAT (7.8 ppm)
CH, 12+23, 5k, NM @ £243.94 + VAT (7.8 ppm)

BMW 218i SE NAV COUPE 2016
£2000+vat initial rental
8,000 miles per annum
23 rentals £169.99+vat
Factory order 

MERCEDES A180CDI SE 5DR MANUAL NEW MY16
£2000+vat initial rental
8,000 miles per annum
23 rentals £129.99+vat
AMG VERSION £149.99+vat
Factory order


----------



## johanr77

alan hanson said:


> thanks all,
> 
> @johnar77whats the service costs on a GTD? what mpg are you getting? do you know how much the service pack was as id want to add thsi (inc tyres).
> 
> what price and terms did you get yours for?


Maintenance cost is £18/month for me but that doesn't include tyres since I run winters about a third of the year. It does include consumables like wiper blades, brake pads etc. I was initially quoted £25 a month but a bit of haggling and the fact I wasn't getting a hell of a lot off the list price they came down on the maintenance. A service pack from memory was £395 for three years but it may well have come down and they do frequently offer it for nothing on a new car purchase.

Mpg is sitting at 44mpg average at the moment, my commute is about a third town driving and the rest on a roads and dual carriageway. Can go up above 50mpg on a long run but never up close to the claimed 67mpg.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Maintenance isn't worth it, if you cover 10k a year and lease it over 36 months then realistically you are only going to get 1 service in, no mot and you are likely to be on the original tyres and brakes .....


----------



## MDC250

Anyone stumbled across any good deals on a 4 series Gran Coupe?


----------



## SteveTDCi

Nice choice, we picked up a 420d MSport coupe and it's a very nice car.


----------



## alan hanson

are all lease companies ok? are there ones to be trusted and ones not to be? sounds silly i guess. ive got a quote from leasecomparison which got mentioned on here seems ok etc... but thought best to ask


----------



## RD55 DUN

Stinking good deals on the Volkswagen Scirocco R

280hp
19" Alloys
Leather (Heated) Interior

If only I could part myself with my s2000...AHHHH!!! So tempting!


----------



## rory1992

Wow great find RD55 DUN. My eyes are playing tricks on me

https://www.contracthireandleasing....vehicle-leasing/volkswagen/scirocco/59518982/


----------



## alan hanson

theres some crazy deals out at the minute


----------



## lofty

alan hanson said:


> are all lease companies ok? are there ones to be trusted and ones not to be? sounds silly i guess. ive got a quote from leasecomparison which got mentioned on here seems ok etc... but thought best to ask


As far as I can tell, most of the companies that advertise these deals are simply brokers. The actual monthly's you pay will go to Lex or BMW/VW finance etc, etc. You need to watch out for high admin fees, as some brokers charge more than others. 
To get the very best deals you need to have an open mind on the car you want, as one week the best deals may be on BMW and the next Mercedes. Its a few years since I had a lease car but I think my next car will be leased as some of the deals I've seen recently are great.


----------



## robertdon777

As lofty said most are just middle men, the payments go to the Car Companies other than the Broker fee of say £150-£250


----------



## robertdon777

RD55 DUN said:


> Stinking good deals on the Volkswagen Scirocco R
> 
> 280hp
> 19" Alloys
> Leather (Heated) Interior
> 
> If only I could part myself with my s2000...AHHHH!!! So tempting!


Unreal deal that for a great car.:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

RD55 DUN said:


> Stinking good deals on the Volkswagen Scirocco R
> 
> 280hp
> 19" Alloys
> Leather (Heated) Interior
> 
> If only I could part myself with my s2000...AHHHH!!! So tempting!


http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/vw-...9-alloys-bluetooth-phone-prep-parking-2268198
:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

i've found some with no broker fee but they have no stock or the colour i want, the company who has what i want wants a 200 fee which im trying to get them to waiver sent screen ****s of deals which dont ask for one just waiting to hear back. Its a one of payment i presume not every year?


----------



## rory1992

Just a one off payment. How much monthly is the deal you've found?


----------



## alan hanson

was 212.95 but i want carbon metallic paint so 225 a month 10k miles 3 year and 9 months down

just changed it to 3 months down so not as much of a hit and dead money at once 258 inc metallic paint cheapest i could find it especially in stock


----------



## alan hanson

car ordered, 6 weeks hopefully. cant wait first ever new car too  thanks for the help and advice everyone


----------



## RD55 DUN

Looks like the deals on the Scirocco R are ending today or have ended.

Just shows that a cheap deal aint about for long.


----------



## foodstampz

Am I the only person who saw "PCP" and instantly thought of the drug?


----------



## Cookies

foodstampz said:


> Am I the only person who saw "PCP" and instantly thought of the drug?


Yep lol...


----------



## Kerr

foodstampz said:


> Am I the only person who saw "PCP" and instantly thought of the drug?


Have you been watching Trading Places too much?:lol:

I don't think I've ever heard the term PCP used in the UK.

That Scirocco deal is very hard to beat. I still can't see the logic in what VW are doing. Why sell off so many cars on the cheap?


----------



## AMG-A45

> BMW 218i SE NAV COUPE 2016
> £2000+vat initial rental
> 8,000 miles per annum
> 23 rentals £169.99+vat
> 
> MERCEDES A180CDI SE 5DR MANUAL NEW MY16
> £2000+vat initial rental
> 8,000 miles per annum
> 23 rentals £129.99+vat
> AMG VERSION £149.99+vat


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## m4rkymark

Www.Mad-sheep.co.uk have the scirocco r 3dr on for 169+vat, 24 months 10000 miles. Also have the golf r from 209+vat, 318 sport from 153+vat. Some cars seem very cheap just now.


----------



## afoggo

This popped up in my emails today HotUKDeals:

Hyundai i30 - 1.6CRDi - 5dr - bluetooth phone prep/voice recognition, 75+mpg, parking sensors, intelligent stop/go, cruise control, etc. - 10,000 miles pa - 24 month PCH - £460 deposit & £153 per month @ CH&L £3,990.74 No Admin Fee

https://www.contracthireandleasing.com/car-leasing-companies/independent-brokers/leasecars/hyundai/i30/59984077/

Andy


----------



## robertdon777

BMW M135i 5dr

£242 inc VAT

£2K down over 24 months.

http://www.vehiclesforbusiness.co.uk/


----------



## robertdon777

BMW i3

£237 inc VAT

£2130 down

24 months.

This is cheap motoring right here if you are doing 10K miles a year and want a brand new BMW.

£325 a month + £10 electric so... £335 including Fuel, Depreciation (no service needed in that time either) No Tyres, No MOT, No Tax.


----------



## afoggo

Morning everyone, 

Hoping for a bit of advice for my Dad. He is currently looking at changing his car and has asked for my help in trying to find a good deal out there. Currently trying to work out what would be the route to go down- hire purchase, lease or PCP.

Currently he is doing 23k miles PA and has give or take £350/month to spend. 

Deposit is going to be minimal- possibly the equity left in his saab and some cash. Say £1500-2000 max. 

What would people suggest? Lease deals seem really good value until the mileage jumps above 20k and the monthly price goes with it. 

Car wise he does prefer bigger cars in to take the dog, etc. We did look at a Mazda 6 Sport Nav 6 months ago but at the time the figures didn't work out. 

Is possible dad is being honest with his mileage declaration ? Is it worth dropping the annual mileage and deal with the potential excess mileage charge ? 


Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## RD55 DUN

robertdon777 said:


> BMW M135i 5dr
> 
> £242 inc VAT
> 
> £2K down over 24 months.
> 
> http://www.vehiclesforbusiness.co.uk/


Good deal...however cant get over the look of the LCI M135i, I think its horrid looking. Seen an Estroil Blue one 3dr and it was horrific looking


----------



## RD55 DUN

Volkswagen Golf 2.0 Tsi R 300ps 5dr - In Stock
Various Colours
24 Month Contract
9 + 23 Payment Profile
5000 miles per annum
£193.23 + VAT per month

Gateway2Lease.

Some other decent deals on the Golf R at present, but 20 week build time at the moment.


----------



## robertdon777

RD55 DUN said:


> Good deal...however cant get over the look of the LCI M135i, I think its horrid looking. Seen an Estroil Blue one 3dr and it was horrific looking


Yep the front was all wrong and they corrected that on the LCI

BUT

WTF did they do to the rear!, The rear was fine before, now those rear lights:wall:


----------



## robertdon777

afoggo said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Hoping for a bit of advice for my Dad. He is currently looking at changing his car and has asked for my help in trying to find a good deal out there. Currently trying to work out what would be the route to go down- hire purchase, lease or PCP.
> 
> Currently he is doing 23k miles PA and has give or take £350/month to spend.
> 
> Deposit is going to be minimal- possibly the equity left in his saab and some cash. Say £1500-2000 max.
> 
> What would people suggest? Lease deals seem really good value until the mileage jumps above 20k and the monthly price goes with it.
> 
> Car wise he does prefer bigger cars in to take the dog, etc. We did look at a Mazda 6 Sport Nav 6 months ago but at the time the figures didn't work out.
> 
> Is possible dad is being honest with his mileage declaration ? Is it worth dropping the annual mileage and deal with the potential excess mileage charge ?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Any which way you turn PCP/Lease/Buying one way or the other you are going to get stung doing close to 25K a year.

But I'd look at a 20K lease on a Skoda Superb Hatch/Estate, Business SE 2.0TDi

Bloody massive and very cheap on a 20K mileage deal. £250inc VAT a month with £1500 down for a well specced, well regarded car. Your 9K excess mileage over the 3 year term would be about: £550 inc VAT

http://www.newcardeals.ltd.uk/personal-lease-cars/skoda/superb-hatchback/20-tdi-cr-se-business-5dr-37416624


----------



## robertdon777

Infinity Q50 (5 series type Nissan Luxury Car)

£242 inc VAT

With only £727 down!

These things are loaded for the money.

https://www.nationwidevehiclecontracts.co.uk/Infiniti_Q50_Saloon-22_CDi_Executive-54006.htm


----------



## SteveTDCi

On 23k a year I would spend 10k on a used mondeo and run it for 3 years, at the end it should still be worth 5k meaning 5k depreciation for 69,000 miles. A lease is going to cost you in the region of 12k meaning it's around 7k better off, ok there is interest to pay on a loan but sainsburys are something like 3.5% on 10k. You could then change when you wanted and the finance isn't tied against the car. If circumstances change you can sell the car and get most of your budget back, with lease there is a termination fee, although you can amend the contract to a lower end mileage and then cancel. That way the termination fee is lower.


----------



## Kerr

Not exactly a PCP or lease, but this looks good value to me.

Seen quite a few preregistered Astra VXRs for under £20k. This is a 65 plate too.

Can you do better for £20k before haggling?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201509116822050


----------



## robertdon777

Kerr said:


> Not exactly a PCP or lease, but this looks good value to me.
> 
> Seen quite a few preregistered Astra VXRs for under £20k. This is a 65 plate too.
> 
> Can you do better for £20k before haggling?
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201509116822050


Can't argue with that for under £20K

Really good cars too.


----------



## Bero

SteveTDCi said:


> On 23k a year I would spend 10k on a used mondeo and run it for 3 years, at the end it should still be worth 5k meaning 5k depreciation for 69,000 miles. A lease is going to cost you in the region of 12k meaning it's around 7k better off, ok there is interest to pay on a loan but sainsburys are something like 3.5% on 10k. You could then change when you wanted and the finance isn't tied against the car. If circumstances change you can sell the car and get most of your budget back, with lease there is a termination fee, although you can amend the contract to a lower end mileage and then cancel. That way the termination fee is lower.


That's not really apples with apples though.

I could beat your deal. Go to a scrappy and buy a Mondeo for £200, run it for 3 years, sell it for £100 once you're finished and he will be £11,900 better off. :lol:


----------



## robertdon777

SteveTDCi said:


> On 23k a year I would spend 10k on a used mondeo and run it for 3 years, at the end it should still be worth 5k meaning 5k depreciation for 69,000 miles. A lease is going to cost you in the region of 12k meaning it's around 7k better off, ok there is interest to pay on a loan but sainsburys are something like 3.5% on 10k. You could then change when you wanted and the finance isn't tied against the car. If circumstances change you can sell the car and get most of your budget back, with lease there is a termination fee, although you can amend the contract to a lower end mileage and then cancel. That way the termination fee is lower.


Yep you are never going to beat a second hand run of the mill car when you start adding finance's up.

Obviously it may be out of warranty for a bit but barring any major blow up you would still be quids in.


----------



## afoggo

SteveTDCi said:


> On 23k a year I would spend 10k on a used mondeo and run it for 3 years, at the end it should still be worth 5k meaning 5k depreciation for 69,000 miles. A lease is going to cost you in the region of 12k meaning it's around 7k better off, ok there is interest to pay on a loan but sainsburys are something like 3.5% on 10k. You could then change when you wanted and the finance isn't tied against the car. If circumstances change you can sell the car and get most of your budget back, with lease there is a termination fee, although you can amend the contract to a lower end mileage and then cancel. That way the termination fee is lower.


Unfortunately my Dad can't do that due to car allowance restrictions. The car can't be any older than 6 years before it needs changed.

The skoda superb and the infiniti Q50 look decent have passed them his way to have a nosey


----------



## SteveTDCi

You could probably get a 2014 for 10k,

How about ....

http://www.motorpoint.co.uk/vehicleadvert/toyota/avensis/554851

Ok it's over 10k but it's a 2014 car so it can be run until 2020, it has a 5 year warranty so is covered until 2019. You could even drop down a size to something like a Kia ceed and get a 7 year warranty. It would still be cheaper, meet the 6 year rule and have a warranty.


----------



## robertdon777

Citroen Cactus

Not everyone's cup of tea but at least its different so well done to Citroen for that.

Absolute bargains at the minute on the Diesel Versions.

Mid Spec ones for £550 deposit and £98 a month

or Top of the range Flair Diesel models, £650 down £101 a month inc VAT

all on cars2buy.co.uk


----------



## Hereisphilly

robertdon777 said:


> Citroen Cactus
> 
> Not everyone's cup of tea but at least its different so well done to Citroen for that.
> 
> Absolute bargains at the minute on the Diesel Versions.
> 
> Mid Spec ones for £550 deposit and £98 a month
> 
> or Top of the range Flair Diesel models, £650 down £101 a month inc VAT
> 
> all on cars2buy.co.uk


That's crazy cheap! In a way I kinda like em, but I'd have to go for a dark colour with similarly dark coloured air bump things


----------



## robertdon777

Hereisphilly said:


> That's crazy cheap! In a way I kinda like em, but I'd have to go for a dark colour with similarly dark coloured air bump things


Yeah in Dark colours they can look a bit Mad Max rather than beach bum in the yellow colour.


----------



## Hereisphilly

robertdon777 said:


> Yeah in Dark colours they can look a bit Mad Max rather than beach bum in the yellow colour.


Yeah I think I saw one once with very dark purple paint, black wheels and black inserts and it looked pretty mean
I give Citroen alot of respect for going against the pack in styling, even if I'd probably never get one


----------



## robertdon777

Not bad in black but this is a great colour combo I think


----------



## Bristle Hound

robertdon777 said:


>


Would look a lot better without that MAHOOSIVE chunk of plastic stuck on the front & rear doors :doublesho

Me thinks the designer was having a blonde moment when these were added :lol:


----------



## nbray67

I just don't get the Cactus.

Quirky I'll agree but surely resale in a few years time will be dire if you own one.

I may be wrong but it's not for me.


----------



## robertdon777

nbray67 said:


> I just don't get the Cactus.
> 
> Quirky I'll agree but surely resale in a few years time will be dire if you own one.
> 
> I may be wrong but it's not for me.


I think that is Citroen all over though.

Cactus is actually quite advanced and is approx 200kg lighter than the equivalent Astra/Focus etc.

Cheap too for what you get.

I like the looks though so would choose one over say an Astra for a basic economical family hatch.


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777 said:


> I think that is Citroen all over though.
> 
> Cactus is actually quite advanced and is approx 200kg lighter than the equivalent Astra/Focus etc.


That's because they've missed half the metal. :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Seat Leon Cupra 280 from under £200 per month +VAT with 6 months down.

http://www.we-arvehicles.co.uk/listing/seat-leon-2-0-tsi-cupra-280-3dr-coupe/

These must be as rare as on the road. Don't think I've seen one on the road, just in dealers.

Maybe that offer will bring a few through.


----------



## alan hanson

think theres only 1 near me i've seen, considering the price for what you get against the rivals im suprised and think more would be had they given it a chance and considered it as an alternative. people must just look at the golf with 300bhp and forget about everythign else (although deals are stupidly good on them as we all know)


----------



## robertdon777

AMG A45

£2661 down and £443 a month inc VAT

2 year deal, cars in stock mad-sheep.co.uk

£12,850 over 2 years for a £40+K motor, close call buying or leasing.


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777 said:


> AMG A45
> 
> £2661 down and £443 a month inc VAT
> 
> 2 year deal, cars in stock mad-sheep.co.uk
> 
> £12,850 over 2 years for a £40+K motor, close call buying or leasing.


Remember the new one will be arriving in a few weeks. You'd get a good discount on the current model just now.

The new one is supposed to be very good.


----------



## robertdon777

Kerr said:


> Remember the new one will be arriving in a few weeks. You'd get a good discount on the current model just now.
> 
> The new one is supposed to be very good.


The old one was poo, well I've read a thread on here suggesting the like lol. Sorry hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## JAM1991

Had a look through this thread, and some of the prices quoted are for business users? Are people taking these cars out on lease on a business rate (I don't own a business which is the main reason for this question).

Thanks,


----------



## robertdon777

No all the business rates are just the same as a personal deal.

Personal deals just add VAT onto the price. A business will claim VAT back but you would pay BIK on a company car. In some cases it can be more than the VAT.


----------



## JAM1991

robertdon777 said:


> No all the business rates are just the same as a personal deal.
> 
> Personal deals just add VAT onto the price. A business will claim VAT back but you would pay BIK on a company car. In some cases it can be more than the VAT.


Thanks for that, so am I better off looking at personal deals if I am unable to claim VAT back and don't want to be paying the higher BIK?


----------



## Maggi200

JAM1991 said:


> Thanks for that, so am I better off looking at personal deals if I am unable to claim VAT back and don't want to be paying the higher BIK?


It's a bit of a game though, and a balancing act between CO2 emissions, list price and what you want.

One of my client's has a BMW i8 that costs him near enough the same as my Clio 200t would cost as a company car. Can thank the (official) 49g/km.

There's plenty of calculators online that can you can make use of to calculate the additional tax you would suffer and, depending on if your company will, perhaps if it's better to take an allowance.


----------



## robertdon777

Volkswagen Polo GTi 192bhp 3dr

£ 186.00 inclusive of VAT per month

*Fully Maintained Contract*
24 Month Contract
6 + 23 Payment Profile
Initial Payment = £930.00 (Excl. VAT)
Administration fee = £150.00(Excl. VAT)
8,000 miles per annum

Gateway2Lease


----------



## Lloyd71

Bristle Hound said:


> Would look a lot better without that MAHOOSIVE chunk of plastic stuck on the front & rear doors :doublesho
> 
> Me thinks the designer was having a blonde moment when these were added :lol:


People say that but several times recently I've parked next to a trolley park at the supermarket and opened the door straight into the barriers. Not a single mark on the doors. You can also slam trolleys into them at high speed and not a single scuff appears. They're really, really useful on a daily driver! The deal on the Flair is pretty damn good too, definitely worth a try as the diesel engine is pretty decent.


----------



## robertdon777

CHEAP BMW M135i 5dr with Nav

£275.41 incl VAT rental per month
£1652.46 incl VAT initial rental
Personal contract hire
Contract term : 24 months
Rental profile : 6 + 23
Annual mileage : 6000 (just pay the extra 6p per mile rather than order a higher mileage contract)

vehiclesforbusiness.co.uk


----------



## lofty

Cheap run around

SEAT IBIZA 1.0 SPORT COUPE E 3dr Man
2 Year Contract

5,000 Miles Per Annum

Initial Rental = £1500 + Vat

23x Monthly Rental = £8.49 + Vat

8,000 Miles Per Annum = £13.45 + Vat Per Month

DELIVERY: Late December ACT FAST THESE WILL SELL OUT FAST AT THIS PRICE!

Scott Thomas
Sales Executive
[email protected]


----------



## Hereisphilly

lofty said:


> Cheap run around
> 
> SEAT IBIZA 1.0 SPORT COUPE E 3dr Man
> 2 Year Contract
> 
> 5,000 Miles Per Annum
> 
> Initial Rental = £1500 + Vat
> 
> 23x Monthly Rental = £8.49 + Vat
> 
> 8,000 Miles Per Annum = £13.45 + Vat Per Month
> 
> DELIVERY: Late December ACT FAST THESE WILL SELL OUT FAST AT THIS PRICE!
> 
> Scott Thomas
> Sales Executive
> [email protected]


This has to be a mistake? 
Basically a tenner month?

Holy hell that's a super cheap car!


----------



## Kerr

That's really really cheap. 

I seen Fiat dealers offering a Panda for £99 deposit and £99 per month.

That's still nearly £500 dearer over two years than that Ibiza.


----------



## robertdon777

Hereisphilly said:


> This has to be a mistake?
> Basically a tenner month?
> 
> Holy hell that's a super cheap car!


or £2180 over the 24 months for the 8K deal

or £2035 over 24 months for the 5K deal

Better off with the 8K deal rather than pay the extra for going over the mileage.

Proper cheap deal though for a brand new car: £90.83p a month (No Quite a Tenner)


----------



## m1pui

Hereisphilly said:


> This has to be a mistake?
> Basically a tenner month?
> 
> Holy hell that's a super cheap car!


Here's the page for it
http://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/vehicle/choose_your_lease/71067/seat/ibiza/10_e_3dr.html


----------



## robertdon777

Gateway2lease

Citroen C4 Picasso
1.6 BlueHDI 100bhp VTR+ 5-Seat

Our Personal Contract Hire Price
£ 65.99 inclusive of VAT per month 12 Month Contract

Initial Payment = £1200 inc VAT
Administration fee = £180 inc VAT
10,000 miles per annum
Metallic Paint

No bad for £166 a month inc VAT.


----------



## m4rkymark

Last month central uk vehicleleasing were doing the Citroen c1 for £14 per month, it's gone back up to £32 a month now. They have some very cheap cars.

Citroen c4 cactus is only £40 + vat, 1000 deposit and 150 for paperwork on a 10000 mile business deal, personal lease price is 47.99 a month including vat.


----------



## robertdon777

m4rkymark said:


> Last month central uk vehicleleasing were doing the Citroen c1 for £14 per month, it's gone back up to £32 a month now. They have some very cheap cars.
> 
> Citroen c4 cactus is only £40 + vat, 1000 deposit and 150 for paperwork on a 10000 mile business deal, personal lease price is 47.99 a month including vat.


Just watch some deals though as they are only for 12 months and once you add on VAT and the big deposit you are looking at near 200 a month.


----------



## robertdon777

*Amazing Deal*: Soda Yeti 2.0tdi 150bhp 4x4 Monte Carlo (Black Roof/Alloys etc)

List Price: 25K

FleetPrices.co.uk through Cars2buy.co.uk

£110 a month inc VAT with £660 inc VAT down

24 month deal.

So £137.50 inc VAT for a Brand New Decent spec Yeti....bonkers


----------



## alan hanson

Have to pass this on to me dad as was interested in one awhile back will check to see if a 3 year is an option


----------



## alan hanson

When looking for my gtd lease prices were the cheapest not by much i spoke to three other companies about proce matching when i said fleet prices they all turned around and said they would not be willing to go near them and their prices?


----------



## lobotomy

Daft question with leasing - Do they accept trade in against deposit? I've always bought my cars (funded by previous cars sale price + personal loan). Just got rid of my Leon FR at a garage for a PCP Deal Quashqai because it was incredibly cheap... but some of these lease deals seem crazy low ££ (even working out real monthly costs).

Paid off our B6 Passat R Line last year (2010) and there should be a few thousand equity left in it... but for these lease deals only need £1-2k deposit. Would I have to sell privately to raise the cash for the deposit, and if the car is then on order, do I have to wait (carless) until it's ready?? Or would they take PX?

The other option is diverting the money from mortgage overpayments to savings for the deposit, lease the car, then sell the Passat...


----------



## Tricky Red

robertdon777 said:


> *Amazing Deal*: Soda Yeti 2.0tdi 150bhp 4x4 Monte Carlo (Black Roof/Alloys etc)
> 
> List Price: 25K
> 
> FleetPrices.co.uk through Cars2buy.co.uk
> 
> £110 a month inc VAT with £660 inc VAT down
> 
> 24 month deal.
> 
> So £137.50 inc VAT for a Brand New Decent spec Yeti....bonkers


Gone now - must have been an error.


----------



## Tricky Red

lobotomy said:


> Daft question with leasing - Do they accept trade in against deposit? I've always bought my cars (funded by previous cars sale price + personal loan). Just got rid of my Leon FR at a garage for a PCP Deal Quashqai because it was incredibly cheap... but some of these lease deals seem crazy low ££ (even working out real monthly costs).
> 
> Paid off our B6 Passat R Line last year (2010) and there should be a few thousand equity left in it... but for these lease deals only need £1-2k deposit. Would I have to sell privately to raise the cash for the deposit, and if the car is then on order, do I have to wait (carless) until it's ready?? Or would they take PX?
> 
> The other option is diverting the money from mortgage overpayments to savings for the deposit, lease the car, then sell the Passat...


They won't get involved in Part exchange so you would have to sell to finance the deposit if that is what you need to do.


----------



## alan hanson

there still listed but when you click on any of the deals the web page does not show


----------



## robertdon777

Tricky Red said:


> Gone now - must have been an error.


Odd as they have loads of Deals on the Yeti. I got my car from Fleetprices so may be worth calling them, very helpful people.

Rob


----------



## robertdon777

lobotomy said:


> Daft question with leasing - Do they accept trade in against deposit? I've always bought my cars (funded by previous cars sale price + personal loan). Just got rid of my Leon FR at a garage for a PCP Deal Quashqai because it was incredibly cheap... but some of these lease deals seem crazy low ££ (even working out real monthly costs).
> 
> Paid off our B6 Passat R Line last year (2010) and there should be a few thousand equity left in it... but for these lease deals only need £1-2k deposit. Would I have to sell privately to raise the cash for the deposit, and if the car is then on order, do I have to wait (carless) until it's ready?? Or would they take PX?
> 
> The other option is diverting the money from mortgage overpayments to savings for the deposit, lease the car, then sell the Passat...


Some offer trade in for cars (like fleetprices.co.uk) but I'm guessing when your new order car turns up they just take yours off you and give you a "Webuyanycar" type price for it.

The other way to do it would be to order a car that is 'In Stock', would take about a week to get it so you could put the deposit on a Credit Card and then you have a month to sell your own car without having to pay any Credit Card fees.


----------



## robertdon777

An Oddball: Abarth 595c CONVERTIBLE 1.4 T-Jet 140

£247.52 PM (inc. VAT)

Initial Rental
£742.56 inc VAT

http://www.tilsungroup.com/abarth-595c-convertible-1.4-t-jet-140-2dr-car-QUJBOTE0ICAgMlZQVE0=-OXwxMHw0OHww#.ViEQ5qQsckM


----------



## BM-Stu

Anyone aware of any deals on a Ford Ranger Wildtrack..?

So far I've been offered 24 months, £1700 inc vat down, £303 inc vat per month, 10k miles.


----------



## afoggo

BM-Stu said:


> Anyone aware of any deals on a Ford Ranger Wildtrack..?
> 
> So far I've been offered 24 months, £1700 inc vat down, £303 inc vat per month, 10k miles.


What engine are you looking for? Came across this on contract hire and leasing:


----------



## BM-Stu

Nice one mate, It's a 3.2 I'm after.
I think that's all the Wildtrack comes in?

Cheers


----------



## afoggo

BM-Stu said:


> Nice one mate, It's a 3.2 I'm after.
> I think that's all the Wildtrack comes in?
> 
> Cheers


That's true never realised the wild track was only 3.2









Slightly bigger deposit but cheaper monthly and it's the 4wd from what I see in the description


----------



## Kerr

Guys have posted on the BMW site for a few BMWs. 

You can get an M4 for 6x35 8k per year for £610 per month.

Another member ordered a M6GC for 9x35 at £666 per month. It's just under £100k list with his options. 


Both a lot of car for that money.


----------



## lofty

Not the best looking BMW but Freedom Contracts are advertising a 335d M Sport XDrive Grand Turismo for £169 + vat on 23 + 9 Business only though.Not bad for £45k car.


----------



## robertdon777

Is that a 3 series hatch? The 3/4 series range is so confusing.


----------



## lofty

It's a stretched 3 series I think.


----------



## robertdon777

Just looked at that deal, mega offer there. People pay more for a fiesta on pcp.

They have some brilliant offers on cars like the C1 airscape (£15 a month cheaper than mine and that was cheap 3 months ago )

The deals on A45 AMGs are good too and the E63 AMG.


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777 said:


> Is that a 3 series hatch? The 3/4 series range is so confusing.


That's the one. The 4 series GC is good looking, the 3 series GT isn't.


----------



## Cookies

The 3 series is a 4 door saloon. The 4 series is a 2 door coupe. 

The GT version of the saloon 3 series saloon is a big hatchback. The GT version of the 4 series 2 door coupe is a 4 door coupe. 

Clear as mud eh? Lol


----------



## robertdon777

Cookies said:


> The 3 series is a 4 door saloon. The 4 series is a 2 door coupe.
> 
> The GT version of the saloon 3 series saloon is a big hatchback. The GT version of the 4 series 2 door coupe is a 4 door coupe.
> 
> Clear as mud eh? Lol


Yeah dead clear....what's a 3 series called with 5 doors? Lol


----------



## robertdon777

Kerr said:


> That's the one. The 4 series GC is good looking, the 3 series GT isn't.


Don't care how it looks, Lofty has just dropped a 0-62mph 4.7sec car on us for under £200 a month with a little deposit.

Just hope this deal or similar is about in 18 months when mines up.

Can't see me buying my own car again with deals like this. I've bought for the last 23 years but now on lease and can see me doing this again.

I wanted a good e46 Alpina B3 3.3 cab or 840ci, but looking round they are too thin on the ground and many look ropey. May stick to a lease on something like the deal Lofty put up.


----------



## lofty

Is I said , it's not the best looking car in their range, but it's not as ugly as the 5 series GT that's for sure.
Here are photos of the 3/4 series range in M Sport guise.

3 Series



3 Series GT or GranTurismo



4 Series



4 Series Gran Coupe



The 4 series coupe (2 door) is the best looker for sure. The other three are a bit meh, not ugly but not handsome either.


----------



## robertdon777

The gran coupe and GT Don't look that different side on.

It's not an offensive shape for sure.

I can certainly see past it for a straight six with twin turbos and 300+bhp, 4WD and 40+mpg for under £200 a month.


----------



## MDC250

I've not seen a 3GT in ages and clocked 3 today after seeing the deal. I'd have one for sure.


----------



## Mint FRST

Business only :-(


----------



## robertdon777

You sure, nearly all are just +VAT for personal


----------



## Mint FRST

robertdon777 said:


> You sure, nearly all are just +VAT for personal


100% phoned up and was told and then they confirmed via email.

Gutted as totally fitted my requirements even though the looks are somewhat challenging. Having been an ex F30 320ED driver now with allowance and two young kids, the size, spec and performance are awesome for the money.

Now looking at Skoda Octarvia vRS diesel estates  lol


----------



## lofty

Yes definitely business only. I did get a quote from my local dealer today who said he actually pays more tax per month on his as a company car than the overall lease cost, it's slightly more than the broker deal though. The figures for a 335d XDrive M Sport GT are £186.52 X 23 + 9 as deposit. Heated front and rear seats adds about £10 per month, 19" alloys £4 per month and the M Sport Plus Pack £16 per month. The M sport pack is good value as its £1900 but you would only pay £512 for it. All prices are plus VAT. I'm still not 100% convinced by its looks, I'm going back on Friday for another look.


----------



## robertdon777

Mint FRST said:


> 100% phoned up and was told and then they confirmed via email.
> 
> Gutted as totally fitted my requirements even though the looks are somewhat challenging. Having been an ex F30 320ED driver now with allowance and two young kids, the size, spec and performance are awesome for the money.
> 
> Now looking at Skoda Octarvia vRS diesel estates  lol


Just give them a letterhead with your name on it, tell them you are self employed.

You don't need to register a new business until it's 3 months old.


----------



## Mint FRST

robertdon777 said:


> Just give them a letterhead with your name on it, tell them you are self employed.
> 
> You don't need to register a new business until it's 3 months old.


Is this legit? They not going to background check you company? I am employed by someone?


----------



## robertdon777

Mint FRST said:


> Is this legit? They not going to background check you company? I am employed by someone?


Probably not but doubt they would actually check. There must be 1000's of one man bands with company cars and vans on business leases


----------



## SteveTDCi

Sometimes if you can claim " business mileage" they let you have business leases you just need a letter from someone saying you can claim the mileage for work use ...


----------



## m4rkymark

Sometimes if you can show you are paid an allowance instead of taking a company car they will give you business lease.


----------



## Mint FRST

SteveTDCi said:


> Sometimes if you can claim " business mileage" they let you have business leases you just need a letter from someone saying you can claim the mileage for work use ...


That I can definately do! They do make us take a fuel card but I can claim the difference back on the tax for my business miles. These are everything I do as I have to hot desk when I am in the head office and am 99.9% site based.

Will call them to discuss, thanks...


----------



## ardandy

I get paid xpence per mile so wonder if I could have a business deal?


----------



## Mint FRST

No personal deal 

"Hi Chris

I have passed your comments over to our contact and I am being assured that this does not allow you to benefit from the business rates with this particular funder.

If anything does change I will let you know but as it stands currently this does not allow you to take advantage of this deal.

Assuring you of our best attention at all times
Regards

Cherie King
Sales Executive / Office Procedures Manager
Freedom Vehicle Contracts Limited
Email: [email protected]
Switchboard:0345 130 1870 (01902 774030) 
Fax: 01902 756690
Direct Dial: 01902 774031 ext. 107
OFFICE HOURS: 9.15am to 5.30pm Monday to Friday"


----------



## Kerr

£65+VAT per month for a Golf diesel. £2000+VAT deposit.

http://www.centralukvehicleleasing....733/volkswagen/golf/16_tdi_110_match_5dr.html


----------



## robertdon777

Well specced too, with adaptive cruise.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Excellent deal on Audi S3

Audi S3 
S3 TFSI Quattro Navigation Auto 5dr - Fully Maintainted

261.47 per month
24 Month Contract
6 + 23 Payment Profile
Initial Payment = £1307.34 (Excl. VAT)
Administration fee = £150.00(Excl. VAT)
5,000 miles per annum
Solid Paint 

:doublesho:car:


----------



## Rowan83

RD55 DUN said:


> Excellent deal on Audi S3
> 
> Audi S3
> S3 TFSI Quattro Navigation Auto 5dr - Fully Maintainted
> 
> 261.47 per month
> 24 Month Contract
> 6 + 23 Payment Profile
> Initial Payment = £1307.34 (Excl. VAT)
> Administration fee = £150.00(Excl. VAT)
> 5,000 miles per annum
> Solid Paint
> 
> :doublesho:car:


Just seen this on G2L, very good deal!! Shane I have a Golf R on order.


----------



## robertdon777

RD55 DUN said:


> Excellent deal on Audi S3
> 
> Audi S3
> S3 TFSI Quattro Navigation Auto 5dr - Fully Maintainted
> 
> 261.47 per month
> 24 Month Contract
> 6 + 23 Payment Profile
> Initial Payment = £1307.34 (Excl. VAT)
> Administration fee = £150.00(Excl. VAT)
> 5,000 miles per annum
> Solid Paint
> 
> :doublesho:car:


Cracking deal that:thumb: Basically £7500 inc VAT over 2 years for a: 300bhp Premium Hot Hatch with 5drs/DSG + NAV.

Obviously you may need to add on the 6p (inc VAT) per extra mile over the 5K, but even if you did 10K a year it would only mean a additional fee of £600.

The Fully Maintained bit sounds good but doubt it would need a service or tyres in the 10K mileage contract, bet there is a clause to say you pay for tyres etc if you go over the 5K per year.


----------



## robertdon777

Gateway2Lease have some great deals on at the moment. The Fiat 500X looks a good price at less than £140 inc VAT a month with a low deposit.

And this VW looks good:

Volkswagen Tiguan
2.0 Tdi Match Edition 2WD

Our Personal Contract Hire Price
£ 160.00 inclusive of VAT per month 24 Month Contract
Initial Payment = £799.98 (Excl. VAT)
Administration fee = £150.00(Excl. VAT)
5,000 miles per annum


----------



## robertdon777

*Polo Gti* again with lower monthly than last one I posted:

Volkswagen Polo
Polo Hatchback 1.8 TSI GTI 3Dr

£ 143.99 inclusive of VAT per month 24 Month Contract
9 + 23 Payment Profile
Initial Payment = £1079.91 (Excl. VAT)
Administration fee = £150.00(Excl. VAT)


----------



## robertdon777

Another G2L

*Octavia VRS* Diesel Estate

Hire Price
£ 187.86 inclusive of VAT per month 24 Month Contract

Initial Payment = £939.30 (Excl. VAT)
Administration fee = £150.00(Excl. VAT)
8,000 miles per annum


----------



## ardandy

http://www.gateway2lease.com/z_citr...clusive+6speed_16364_leasing.php#.VjuqBqVFDK1

Any car for £2100 for the year is good! £90pm! Crackers!


----------



## ardandy

http://www.gateway2lease.com/z_volk...ck1.8tsigti3dr_16287_leasing.php#.VkChAfnhCUk


----------



## robertdon777

*VW Touareg 3.0 TDi V6 262 R-LN* BMT Tip + Solid Paint (Delivery February/March)
5,000	£3000deposit	24 months *£279.89*

*Range Rover Evoque* 2.0eD4 SE 5Dr Manual
Metalic Paint 5,000 £3000deposit 24months *£219.99*

*Audi S3 Saloon *2.0 Tfsi Quattro Manual
8,000	£3000deposit	48months	*£299.99*

+VAT for Personal

OSV ltd (they take PX too)


----------



## Nanoman

robertdon777 said:


> *VW Touareg 3.0 TDi V6 262 R-LN* BMT Tip + Solid Paint (Delivery February/March)
> 5,000	£3000deposit	24 months *£279.89*
> 
> *Range Rover Evoque* 2.0eD4 SE 5Dr Manual
> Metalic Paint 5,000 £3000deposit 24months *£219.99*
> 
> *Audi S3 Saloon *2.0 Tfsi Quattro Manual
> 8,000	£3000deposit	48months	*£299.99*
> 
> +VAT for Personal
> 
> OSV ltd (they take PX too)


You got a link?


----------



## robertdon777

It was on an email from them. But just Google OSV contracts.


----------



## m4rkymark

robertdon777 said:


> *VW Touareg 3.0 TDi V6 262 R-LN* BMT Tip + Solid Paint (Delivery February/March)
> 5,000	£3000deposit	24 months *£279.89*
> 
> *Range Rover Evoque* 2.0eD4 SE 5Dr Manual
> Metalic Paint 5,000 £3000deposit 24months *£219.99*
> 
> *Audi S3 Saloon *2.0 Tfsi Quattro Manual
> 8,000	£3000deposit	48months	*£299.99*
> 
> +VAT for Personal
> 
> OSV ltd (they take PX too)


Central uk vehicle leasing are cheaper for the VW and the evoque.


----------



## carl123uk

Any stupidly cheap small hatchbacks at the minute? Mrs car broke down today and its becoming a regular occurrence


----------



## Alfieharley1

carl123uk said:


> Any stupidly cheap small hatchbacks at the minute? Mrs car broke down today and its becoming a regular occurrence


Lease or PCP?


----------



## carl123uk

Either. Just looking for her to keep a car for 3 years max then get something new. Not sure which best suits this? Only stipulations are at least 8k miles pa, fiesta, ibiza sized & needs to have A/C


----------



## robertdon777

Have a look on gateway2lease and the C1/Aygo/Pug108/Fiesta deals. My one is so cheap even for a better specced one its not worth going bangernomics.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I would look at the Clio TCE Sat Nav really nice car and can get cheaply


----------



## carl123uk

Managed to get a fiesta for £130 a month which i thought was good with 2 months deposit


----------



## robertdon777

carl123uk said:


> Managed to get a fiesta for £130 a month which i thought was good with 2 months deposit


Good deal that, the Mrs will be very happy...Worry Free motoring for the term of lease. Maybe 1 service and some front tyres..cheap :car::thumb:


----------



## carl123uk

robertdon777 said:


> Good deal that, the Mrs will be very happy...Worry Free motoring for the term of lease. Maybe 1 service and some front tyres..cheap :car::thumb:


Yea i thought it was a good deal and she's happy with it. Should be offered a new one in 9 months the dealer said so will just keep changing it.

I tried to get a focus but i can't so will be looking for something else. Max £170 a month with max £500 deposit.

Anyone recommend anything?


----------



## scoobyboy1

carl123uk said:


> Yea i thought it was a good deal and she's happy with it. Should be offered a new one in 9 months the dealer said so will just keep changing it.
> 
> I tried to get a focus but i can't so will be looking for something else. Max £170 a month with max £500 deposit.
> 
> Anyone recommend anything?


Could try the new Vauxhall Corsa VXR from Aston Vauxhall in Melton Mowbray, I know a guy who got a Lime green VXR(optional 18s) with £0 down and £170 a month, I got my flash blue VXR(optional 18s) for £180 down and £180 a month, and a friend just got a grey one with loads of options(carbon pack, performance pack, 18's, light pack) £210 down £210 a month!!

Im loving my Corsa VXR, gret little car comes well speced up in standard(Recaro's, Wi-fi, Remus exhaust, sat nav, etc)

Oh and I got £500 cash back and a pork pie!!


----------



## robertdon777

Very overlooked car the VXR. For the money you can't beat them.


----------



## scoobyboy1

robertdon777 said:


> Very overlooked car the VXR. For the money you can't beat them.


Havent seen many on the roads which is a good thing, When I had my Golf R pretty much everyone had one!!!

The corsa VXR is one of those cars I would never go out and buy, but with such a cheap lease deal it was a no brainer really.:argie:


----------



## robertdon777

Focus RS.

£439 with £1300 deposit inc VAT.

http://www.jgleasing.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/ford/focus-rs-hatchback/23-ecoboost-5dr-52088535

Obviously for a standard car.


----------



## robertdon777

Volkswagen Polo Hatchback 1.8 TSI GTI 5dr

£185.93 incl VAT monthly rentals

£557.78 incl VAT initial rental

Personal contract hire 

Contract term : 24 months 

FleetPrices.co.uk

Rental profile : 3 + 23 

Annual mileage : 10000


----------



## robertdon777

Ford Ecosport Diesel Hatchback 1.5 TDCi 95 Zetec/Titanium 5dr

£149.84 incl VAT monthly rentals or for Titanium Model: £152.65 incl VAT monthly rentals

£449.53 incl VAT initial rental or for Titanium Model: £457.96 incl VAT initial rental

Personal contract hire 

Contract term : 24 months 

Rental profile : 3 + 23 

Annual mileage : 10000


----------



## Hereisphilly

robertdon777 said:


> Volkswagen Polo Hatchback 1.8 TSI GTI 5dr
> 
> £185.93 incl VAT monthly rentals
> 
> £557.78 incl VAT initial rental
> 
> Personal contract hire
> 
> Contract term : 24 months
> 
> FleetPrices.co.uk
> 
> Rental profile : 3 + 23
> 
> Annual mileage : 10000


There are some killer deals hanging around for the polo Gti, might have to consider one after mine is up!


----------



## Natalie

*'PCP deals / leasing / contract hire - Best Deals' from 'PCP Best Deals'*



Hereisphilly said:


> There are some killer deals hanging around for the polo Gti, might have to consider one after mine is up!


Yeah, they would wait til I'd bought mine lol. Oh well, cest le vie!
Done almost 500 miles in mine and it's a cracking little motor


----------



## robertdon777

They look really good too. Saw a black 5dr on the M6 the weekend and thought it looked great, nice size too. Bit like a Mk2 Golf in size.


----------



## Natalie

robertdon777 said:


> They look really good too. Saw a black 5dr on the M6 the weekend and thought it looked great, nice size too. Bit like a Mk2 Golf in size.


I love mine :argie:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Natalie said:


> I love mine :argie:


Nice car!
I think I'm going white next time purely for how easy they are to keep looking tidy (providing they're clean that is)


----------



## Natalie

Hereisphilly said:


> Nice car!
> I think I'm going white next time purely for how easy they are to keep looking tidy (providing they're clean that is)


Cheers, I'm already thinking "why the hell did I choose black?" I do like Oryx white but I work next to a coal terminal


----------



## Hereisphilly

Natalie said:


> Cheers, I'm already thinking "why the hell did I choose black?" I do like Oryx white but I work next to a coal terminal


Yeah good point haha!

I've got spirit blue and I've vowed never to get a dark car again, man they show any tiny swirl us so easily
It's such a shame cos when they look great dark colours are immense


----------



## Taxboy

Are there any price comparison web sites for lease deals that don't require all your personal information including inside leg size. I don't really want to get involved with a salesman at the current time (or waste their time) but am seeking some ball park figures to help with car choices


----------



## robertdon777

Taxboy said:


> Are there any price comparison web sites for lease deals that don't require all your personal information including inside leg size. I don't really want to get involved with a salesman at the current time (or waste their time) but am seeking some ball park figures to help with car choices


Contracthireandleasing.com

cars2buy.co.uk

vehiclesavers.com

Gateway2lease.com

FleetPrices.co.uk

Lots more like this too.


----------



## Taxboy

Thanks for that


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Had an e-mail this morning from Contract Hire & Leasing

New shape Audi A4 1.4 TFSi Sport 4 door Saloon
Xenon headlights
MMI SD Card Nav
Cruise Control
Audi music system
3 zone climate control
Rear parking sensors
Voice control
17 inch alloys

£2400 deposit
£119.99 per month for personal users.

24 month term, 5000 miles per year.



That's £5159.77 for 2 years use of a £26,850 car!!! Could you really get one for less cash?? That's very cheap for what it is :thumb:


----------



## eddie bullit

Has anyone worked out if it would be better to buy the equivalent car say two year old, keep for two years and then sell. Must be more economic.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Buying a used car usually is cheaper than a new one...

But in essence you can't lease a 2 year old car on a deal like this. Take the Audi example I posted above; you can't get a 2 year old one, they only came out a few months ago but if you got a 2 year old 1.8 TFSi Sport instead then your PCP payments would be way over £119.99 per month even with a £2400 deposit. If you want a 4 door saloon, you won't get a cheaper one than that, add in the premium badge, it doesn't even matter if you aren't desperate for an Audi. If I wanted to change my Volvo this would be a great upgrade tbh.


----------



## camerashy

Good deal but 5000 miles a year is a bit limiting even to a pensioner like me.


----------



## graham1970

Sorry to change direction but has any one on contract hire(lease) got gap insurance?
So far my insurance company or Lex Autolease can advise me whether I need it or not.


----------



## m4rkymark

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Had an e-mail this morning from Contract Hire & Leasing
> 
> New shape Audi A4 1.4 TFSi Sport 4 door Saloon
> Xenon headlights
> MMI SD Card Nav
> Cruise Control
> Audi music system
> 3 zone climate control
> Rear parking sensors
> Voice control
> 17 inch alloys
> 
> £2400 deposit
> £119.99 per month for personal users.
> 
> 24 month term, 5000 miles per year.
> 
> That's £5159.77 for 2 years use of a £26,850 car!!! Could you really get one for less cash?? That's very cheap for what it is :thumb:


Much the same deal from centralukvehicleleasing except the deposit is 400 less and you get 8k miles pa.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Then these A4's are very cheap to lease  Makes them quite tempting compared to other cars in this class. I only posted it up because it caught my eye as cheap, didn't think they'd get cheaper!!


----------



## m4rkymark

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Then these A4's are very cheap to lease  Makes them quite tempting compared to other cars in this class. I only posted it up because it caught my eye as cheap, didn't think they'd get cheaper!!


Your right for that kind of money it makes them an absolute bargain. Mercs and BMs are pretty cheap to lease, Audi obviously want some of that market share back.


----------



## SteveTDCi

graham1970 said:


> Sorry to change direction but has any one on contract hire(lease) got gap insurance?
> So far my insurance company or Lex Autolease can advise me whether I need it or not.


Its something you need to decide, all you need to think of is what happens if the car is written off during the lease period and there is a shortfall, could you cover it ?

In theory you should get market value and the two cancel each other out. We had 2 cars written off both leased through lex and we just let them agree the price with the insurance company and never had any shortfall. Both where business leases.


----------



## eddie bullit

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Buying a used car usually is cheaper than a new one...
> 
> But in essence you can't lease a 2 year old car on a deal like this. Take the Audi example I posted above; you can't get a 2 year old one, they only came out a few months ago but if you got a 2 year old 1.8 TFSi Sport instead then your PCP payments would be way over £119.99 per month even with a £2400 deposit. If you want a 4 door saloon, you won't get a cheaper one than that, add in the premium badge, it doesn't even matter if you aren't desperate for an Audi. If I wanted to change my Volvo this would be a great upgrade tbh.


Thanks for the reply!
I understand what your saying and I suppose if you want new its a great way to get into a car which, maybe otherwise unaffordable. I just still seem to stop searching when I realise that after paying say 5k after 2 years i will have nothing to show for it. I suppose I'm old fashioned but I normally only buy stuff I can pay for upfront.


----------



## SteveTDCi

eddie bullit said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> I understand what your saying and I suppose if you want new its a great way to get into a car which, maybe otherwise unaffordable. I just still seem to stop searching when I realise that after paying say 5k after 2 years i will have nothing to show for it. I suppose I'm old fashioned but I normally only buy stuff I can pay for upfront.


Go for the option that loses you the least amount.

If a lease costs you £5000 over 2 years but buying outright costs you £4000 then buying out right is the best option. I've been playing around with some figures at work and think I can get myself a 2014 fiesta for around £1250 down and around £88 per month on a 4 year pcp. This is compared to a £3000 used car which although will have some value could cost more long term.


----------



## Deanoecosse

graham1970 said:


> Sorry to change direction but has any one on contract hire(lease) got gap insurance?
> So far my insurance company or Lex Autolease can advise me whether I need it or not.


In my opinion you would be absolutely insane not to take a GAP insurance policy on a lease car, you leave yourself at real risk of a payout shortfall from your insurer if your car is written off or stolen. Both my wife and I have personal lease cars and have arranged GAP insurance privately (about £120 for 2 years on a £30k Octavia Scout and £125 for 3 years on £18k DS3). Do not take the dealer option which was almost triple what I obtained elsewhere. The GAP policy lasts for 2-4 years depending how long your lease is


----------



## graham1970

I spoke to Lex Autolease underwriters who said that if the car was written off they would be looking to recoup the net book price,the same as my car insurance payout??
If I get gap...how much should I go for...it's a 38k car,plan is over 5yrs?
Bit confused at the moment lol


----------



## Deanoecosse

graham1970 said:


> I spoke to Lex Autolease underwriters who said that if the car was written off they would be looking to recoup the net book price,the same as my car insurance payout??
> If I get gap...how much should I go for...it's a 38k car,plan is over 5yrs?
> Bit confused at the moment lol


I wouldn't rely on your insurance payout covering the full price of your car. It was a horror story from a BMW owner writing off their M3 and finding they had a gap of over £5k between their insurance payout and the figure required to clear their lease that convinced me to cover myself. Just check out the various GAP providers, put in the cars value, length of lease and GAP figure you want which gives you peace of mind. I think my own policies cover me for a GAP of up to £10k


----------



## graham1970

10k would sound sensible to me,however gap firms say I should have 30k?
Going to make more enquires today. 
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## MDC250

Frank Pickles T/A Gapinsurance.co.uk were cheap as chips when I was looking a couple of years back


----------



## alan hanson

i got gap for £109 for the cover peace of mind for just over 30 quid a year no brainer, anything happened basically i'd be screwed on a 30k car


----------



## m4rkymark

you shouldn't need any gap insurance for the first year of owning the car - most insurance companies will replace a car if it is less than twelve months old. I have had 1 replaced when it was written off within 12 months and another which was 13 months old was also replaced - both times they just told me to order a replacement and any extras I had on the original car. I wasn't asked for proof or receipt of any extras.


----------



## alan hanson

When i spoke to my lease company and in the terms etc in the vw t&c's...... The car costs 28.5k gets written of in first week, insurance value car at 25k car leasing company would want the 28.5k back plus the rest of the term of the contract too! 

Gap insurance would cover all this was my understanding


----------



## m4rkymark

Alan I don't doubt your insurance policy however my car insurance tells me my car will be replaced if it is written off in the first 12 months - it doesn't mention value at all. im with Aviva - below is wording from their policy

We will replace your vehicle with a new vehicle of the same make, model and specification (if one is available in the UK) if, within 12 months of the main policyholder (principal policyholder), main drivers of each vehicle (eg vehicle policyholder) or a partner buying your vehicle from new:

Financial Ombudsman also says "Most motor insurance policies require the insurer to provide a new replacement only where the vehicle is written-off within a specified time – typically 12 months – after the date of first registration. But after that period, policies rarely require the insurer to provide a new replacement. If the vehicle was pre-registered by the dealer before it was bought by the consumer, we usually treat the vehicle as if it was first registered when it was first sold by that dealer."


----------



## alan hanson

can you buy gap insurance after the first year of owning a lease car? I don't know if the policy varies if it is your car or a lease car? first time i've done it and the value of the car reading what i wrote i though if it goes wrong im screwed so stumped up the 109 quid for the duration of the lease.


----------



## m4rkymark

I get what your saying - I only know they replace cars because ive been through it twice - if I hadn't claimed I wouldn't have known that but see most companies highlight the replacement as a selling point nowadays.

yes you can buy gap insurance for a car more than a yr old - I don't think it matters if its a lease car or not but wouldn't be 100% on that.

we bought my other half a mini which was 9 months old and the dealership tried to sell us gap insurance at £300 per year  needless to say we turned it down for a few reasons price being the main one.


----------



## alan hanson

ah i wasn't sure if you could or it was one of those things you had to buy near the purchase date.

Yeh VW was roughly the same 300 but thought for the duration of the lease, its crazy. the lease guy did say its not compulsory and could find it a lot cheaper which was fair of him to say.


----------



## lambchop16v

Could anyone recommend a decent company for leasing a van, leased a few cars in the past but not a van. Found a few company's online but thought I'd check if anyone on here could recommend one.

Thanks in advance.

Aaron


----------



## Rayaan

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Had an e-mail this morning from Contract Hire & Leasing
> 
> New shape Audi A4 1.4 TFSi Sport 4 door Saloon
> Xenon headlights
> MMI SD Card Nav
> Cruise Control
> Audi music system
> 3 zone climate control
> Rear parking sensors
> Voice control
> 17 inch alloys
> 
> £2400 deposit
> £119.99 per month for personal users.
> 
> 24 month term, 5000 miles per year.
> 
> That's £5159.77 for 2 years use of a £26,850 car!!! Could you really get one for less cash?? That's very cheap for what it is :thumb:


5k miles a year is not much though. And, Drive the Deal is giving a £4450 discount on that model, works out at £22400 which should help with first year depreciation.


----------



## RD55 DUN

There was a frighteningly cheap golf r deal on yesterday.

6+23 (1320 dep) and 200/month, or 230/month for the DSG. = £5920, or £6610

Was also on a 3+23 (857 + 23x240 for manual).

I enquired for some options, but the price is now £460...I doubt they will honour the cheap price. I took screenshots to show the price.


----------



## DMcG

Have been looking for a good golf R deal but can't decide whether to make the jump. Looked at PCP with large deposit to speak as I want it or just lease it with minimal options to keep it cheap. It seems as if I do PCP route I will lose my large deposit.


----------



## robertdon777

DMcG said:


> Have been looking for a good golf R deal but can't decide whether to make the jump. Looked at PCP with large deposit to speak as I want it or just lease it with minimal options to keep it cheap. It seems as if I do PCP route I will lose my large deposit.


Wait another year, Golf 7.5 will be out and you may see some great offers again on the current range.

Some cracking deals on the Golf GTD at present.


----------



## eddie bullit

looking for a pcps deal on a 208 gti or fiesta st3. Want high deposit and low monthly as i'll be keeping so mis per yr doesn't matter. Help us out folks:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

If you intend to keep it then that rules out lease, however if you have a high deposit then just get a bank loan from tesco otherwise with a pcp you end up paying interest on interest. 

Buy used if you have too and save some money. Pcp or lease only really works if you have no intention to keep it.


----------



## robertdon777

Volkswagen Golf 5 Door Hatch 2.0TDI 184 GTD

24 month

£1300 down

£216inc VAT

That seems cheap

Gateway2lease


----------



## robertdon777

New Audi A4 Saloon 1.4 TFSI 150ps Sport

This is cheap everywhere on 24 month

£1,403.89 

£ 155.99 inc VAT

Great price for these


----------



## Bero

SteveTDCi said:


> If you intend to keep it then that rules out lease, however if you have a high deposit then just get a bank loan from tesco otherwise with a pcp you end up paying interest on interest.
> 
> Buy used if you have too and save some money. Pcp or lease only really works if you have no intention to keep it.


No one keeps a car for ever.

And surly PCP or lease suitability depends on total cost. Broad statements are not right in all cases. Some times PCP may be cheaper over the ownership cycle, sometimes it will be lease, sometimes it will be ownership.

Buying used is not just 'if you have to and save some money'. :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

But if you pcp a car over 3 years then get to year 3 and don't have the money in the bank you end up financing the balance and paying twice the amount of interest. With a pcp you pay interest on the full amount not just the amount financed. So if the intention is to keep the car for 6 years then it will be cheaper to have a bank loan and finance the full amount.


----------



## Cookies

I get your point Steve, but it also depends on the apr rate you get on the New car deal, in comparison with the personal loan rate. 

They'll probably not be too far away from each other. 

Cooks


----------



## eddie bullit

Cookies said:


> I get your point Steve, but it also depends on the apr rate you get on the New car deal, in comparison with the personal loan rate.
> 
> They'll probably not be too far away from each other.
> 
> Cooks


you could also place the finance on a 0% card. Some cracking deals at the mo.


----------



## Nanoman

SteveTDCi said:


> But if you pcp a car over 3 years then get to year 3 and don't have the money in the bank you end up financing the balance and paying twice the amount of interest. With a pcp you pay interest on the full amount not just the amount financed. So if the intention is to keep the car for 6 years then it will be cheaper to have a bank loan and finance the full amount.


When I got my A3 it was cheaper overall to PCP it than a bank loan. Manufacturers subsidise finance, bank loans don't get any subsidy. Plus a bank loan has quite a bit less protection than HP (traditional or PCP).

There are some deals where you'd be paying a huge premium into many thousands of pounds... even with a lease it might make sense to take the risk you can't buy it at the end (lots of possibilities, no certainties) to save 4 or 5 figures over PCP or cash price.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Interest on a bank loan is less than a pcp when you sit and look at the actual amount paid, some pcp's are flat rate, some Apr.

If you pcp a car at 4% for 3 years the Apr (from what I remember is calculated on the balance remamaing and that includes the gmfv. Now let's say at the end of the 3 years you don't have the money available so you borrow x to cover your balloon payment at a higher interest rate of 6%. So really you have paid 10%. 

A bank loan over 5 years for the larger amount might even work out around 3 % and is only on the amount you borrowed. Yes at the end of the day go for the cheaper option but remember to include the option to purchase fee as well.

I'm currently looking for a fiesta for the wife and the intention is to pcp it, at the moment I can get it down to around 6% and on a 9k car with 10k per year over 4years I can get it to around £100 per month with a £1250 deposit. Even then interest charges are in excess of £1000. If you can get it 0% is the way to go.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Oh and don't forget you can take a pcp, get the discount then buy it out with a bank loan.


----------



## empsburna

Any decent estate car leases? Passat or C Class? Normally being given away. Need a 24 month, 8k/year allowance.


----------



## robertdon777

empsburna said:


> Any decent estate car leases? Passat or C Class? Normally being given away. Need a 24 month, 8k/year allowance.


Skoda Superb Estate still going cheap.


----------



## Nanoman

SteveTDCi said:


> Interest on a bank loan is *sometimes* less than a pcp when you sit and look at the actual amount paid, some pcp's are flat rate, some Apr.
> 
> If you pcp a car at 4% for 3 years the Apr (from what I remember is calculated on the balance remamaing and that includes the gmfv. Now let's say at the end of the 3 years you don't have the money available so you borrow x to cover your balloon payment at a higher interest rate of 6%. So really you have paid 10%.
> 
> A bank loan over 5 years for the larger amount might even work out around 3 % and is only on the amount you borrowed. Yes at the end of the day go for the cheaper option but remember to include the option to purchase fee as well.
> 
> I'm currently looking for a fiesta for the wife and the intention is to pcp it, at the moment I can get it down to around 6% and on a 9k car with 10k per year over 4years I can get it to around £100 per month with a £1250 deposit. Even then interest charges are in excess of £1000. If you can get it 0% is the way to go.


I've edited your post in bold to make it correct. You're also forgetting the protections of HP/PCP over bank loan which are worth something to most people. It also depends on individual circumstances what the 'best value' option is.

I think the point the rest of us are trying to make is that you seem to be saying everything is gospel fact and everyone else is wrong but the truth is it depends on lots of different factors and depending on anything from the global economy to the weather it can vary from one manufacturer/model to another which is the best way to go.

When I got my A3 interest on a bank loan was far, far, far higher than the interest on a PCP as Audi were subsidising the finance but the banks didn't want to lend money.


----------



## empsburna

robertdon777 said:


> Skoda Superb Estate still going cheap.


Excellent shout. SE Business spec seems decent and DSG also an option. Good call thank you.


----------



## Tricky Red

SteveTDCi said:


> But if you pcp a car over 3 years then get to year 3 and don't have the money in the bank you end up financing the balance and paying twice the amount of interest. With a pcp you pay interest on the full amount not just the amount financed. So if the intention is to keep the car for 6 years then it will be cheaper to have a bank loan and finance the full amount.


I agree with this. There seems to be a preconception that the interest is only charged on the monthly repayment balance but it is actually on the full finance amount.

We were lucky to get my wife's Mazda on 0% PCP, with a 25k a year mileage figure. But in the end she did much less and we bought the car cash at the end of the deal for about £3,000. It's still worth that now.


----------



## avemul

Went with Audi PCP on our RS3. Over 48 months but we will give the car back after 3 years and get a new one. Mileage done limits will not apply. Audi PCP rate is around 6% for new cars over 10.9 for 'used'


----------



## alan hanson

avemul said:


> Went with Audi PCP on our RS3. Over 48 months but we will give the car back after 3 years and get a new one. Mileage done limits will not apply. Audi PCP rate is around 6% for new cars over 10.9 for 'used'


would lease not have been cheaper if you have no intention on keeping it?


----------



## robertdon777

alan hanson said:


> would lease not have been cheaper if you have no intention on keeping it?


Sometimes the dealer will give you a better GFV (than predicted) on the car you are chopping in against another brand new one on PCP.

But in reality its just the discount they would give you off the brand new one anyway, the Dealer never loses and it keeps you tied with them on another PCP.

So it can work out cheaper to PCP too sometimes if you want another car on PCP.

It really is a complex field, finance is never B+W, paying cash/pcp/lease/hp etc. Just work out overall cost of ownership (inc depreciation for cash buying). Most will be very similar and one method works and feels better to some than others.


----------



## empsburna

robertdon777 said:


> Most will be very similar and one method works and feels better to some than others.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Steve Burnett

Anyone offer up good deals on either an X3 20d M Sport Auto or a 335d M Sport X Drive Touring.

Both would be over 4 years. £4.5k Down and 8k pa.

I've been searching loads myself but you guys might know of some really good deals out there.


----------



## Christian6984

I was trying to find a good deal for my sister on a fiat 500, mostly not too bad but if you want the twinair 0.9 does have shove the cost up in comparison to other little cars. Can get a Pug 208 Gti Prestige cheaper


----------



## robertdon777

Steve Burnett said:


> Anyone offer up good deals on either an X3 20d M Sport Auto or a 335d M Sport X Drive Touring.
> 
> Both would be over 4 years. £4.5k Down and 8k pa.
> 
> I've been searching loads myself but you guys might know of some really good deals out there.


335 Xdrive MSport Tourer....£440 with £1400 down inc VAT....Gateway2lease.

Good price for a £45K car...works out at £22K over 4 years.


----------



## robertdon777

Christian6984 said:


> I was trying to find a good deal for my sister on a fiat 500, mostly not too bad but if you want the twinair 0.9 does have shove the cost up in comparison to other little cars. Can get a Pug 208 Gti Prestige cheaper


Can get a 500X fully maintained for £150 inc VAT with about £1300 down. Might be a bit big though.


----------



## Christian6984

robertdon777 said:


> Can get a 500X fully maintained for £150 inc VAT with about £1300 down. Might be a bit big though.


yeah its not bad money, she's needs after a smaller car, after she wrapped it round the corner of the house im thinking the megane is maybe a bit too big for her. Not been a lucky car and good job they have a good safety record after a uninsured Porsche Cayenne side swiped it and we had to change both doors.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Noticed some good deals on Contracthire&leasing for the Renaultsport Megane 275 Cup S.

6+23 10k

£1500 Deposit + 23x £234

Or on an 8k

£1534 Deposit + 23x £216

I think there is a new megane due in the next year or so, so this could be reflected in the price. Looks a lot of car for the money.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Just found another 275 cup s deal again on Contracthire&leasing.

3+23 (8k mileage though)

£922 Deposit, 23x £228 = £6166! Dosent mention any fee however.


----------



## robertdon777

Cactus 1.2 Flair (top of range spec)

£118 inc VAT....no deposit just one months payment. for 10K miles

£136 inc VAT for 15K miles

18 months Contract

So 18 x £118 = £2124 for 1.5 years worry free motoring in a brand new well specced car.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Im sooooo tempted to get that megane 275 cup s deal. :car:

However Im not sure if I can bring myself to sell my s2000 to go for it! Its love/hate with the s2000, however on a perfect day with the top down I don’t think anything could beat it for driving fun. The S2000 is also fairly rare, and a little bit special I think. AHHHH Help!!!

My mileage is also fairly low as all I drive is 15 mins to the station…I really should have a cheap banger!

Luckily ive always owned my cars outright so this would be a step into the unknown for me.

AHHH


----------



## robertdon777

RD55 DUN said:


> Im sooooo tempted to get that megane 275 cup s deal. :car:
> 
> However Im not sure if I can bring myself to sell my s2000 to go for it! Its love/hate with the s2000, however on a perfect day with the top down I don't think anything could beat it for driving fun. The S2000 is also fairly rare, and a little bit special I think. AHHHH Help!!!
> 
> My mileage is also fairly low as all I drive is 15 mins to the station…I really should have a cheap banger!
> 
> Luckily ive always owned my cars outright so this would be a step into the unknown for me.
> 
> AHHH


I was in the same situation with regards to owning, I've dipped my toe into the lease side of things and can say it feels good/easy not having to worry about tax/mot/servicing/tyres/breakdowns/repairs/warranty etc (my car won't require a service or tyres until after I have it for the mileage I do).

Its going to be hard to buy my own car again rather than lease. We do own another family car too, but I can see me going for another one of these cheap deals.


----------



## Tricky Red

robertdon777 said:


> Cactus 1.2 Flair (top of range spec)
> 
> £118 inc VAT....no deposit just one months payment. for 10K miles
> 
> £136 inc VAT for 15K miles
> 
> 18 months Contract
> 
> So 18 x £118 = £2124 for 1.5 years worry free motoring in a brand new well specced car.


Which site?


----------



## robertdon777

Tricky Red said:


> Which site?


sorry....http://www.yes-lease.co.uk/


----------



## RD55 DUN

robertdon777 said:


> I was in the same situation with regards to owning, I've dipped my toe into the lease side of things and can say it feels good/easy not having to worry about tax/mot/servicing/tyres/breakdowns/repairs/warranty etc (my car won't require a service or tyres until after I have it for the mileage I do).
> 
> Its going to be hard to buy my own car again rather than lease. We do own another family car too, but I can see me going for another one of these cheap deals.


I see what you mean; the worry free motoring is attractive.

Anyway ive booked a test drive at my local dealer…the car they have is fully loaded. Will see what happens.


----------



## robertdon777

Do like the S2000, but the Megane looks like a great buy.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Brand new BMW 335d M-sport xDrive auto saloon
£31815 - discount of £9200
https://broadspeed.com/CarView/BMW/3-Series/41329/335d_M_Sport_xDrive_3.0_Diesel_Automatic_4_doors

A lot of car for little money IMO :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

Bristle Hound said:


> Brand new BMW 335d M-sport xDrive auto saloon
> £31815 - discount of £9200
> https://broadspeed.com/CarView/BMW/3-Series/41329/335d_M_Sport_xDrive_3.0_Diesel_Automatic_4_doors
> 
> A lot of car for little money IMO :thumb:


Good price, i know someone who paid £53K for his 435d x-drive....he wouldn't be happy with this link..., i'll keep it private so as not to upset him


----------



## halam

Has anyone seen any good A45 or CLA45 lease deals recently?


----------



## 182_Blue

Bristle Hound said:


> Brand new BMW 335d M-sport xDrive auto saloon
> £31815 - discount of £9200
> https://broadspeed.com/CarView/BMW/3-Series/41329/335d_M_Sport_xDrive_3.0_Diesel_Automatic_4_doors
> 
> A lot of car for little money IMO :thumb:


Some bargains on there at the moment :doublesho


----------



## RD55 DUN

Well I went and test drove a 275 Cup S over the weekend. Got a decent drive and overall quite impressed with the car.

The model I drove was their demo and it was fully loaded, it had near enough every option on it, and im not sure if this has clouded my judgment.

The car had:

Upgraded Recaros
Alcantara Wheel and Gaitors
19”’s
Ohlins Dampers (fully adjustable)
Akrapovic Titanium Exhaust – Sounded fantastic
R Link V2 Live monitoring – which is a 7” screen with live data from the car, such as turbo pressure, brake pressure, steering input etc…it’s a cool gimmick.

The car would be £31.5k with these options, however as its their demo they are selling it for £25k with 410 miles on it at present.

Their PCP offer was £500 deposit & 36 months at £460…which I think is fairly steep, even putting my deposit upto £5k was only bringing the payments down to £405/month. The balloon payment would be £10,800.

I was saying to the salesman that I like to change my cars every 18-24 months, and he pointed out that 18 months into that PCP deal id be looking at negative equity.

Im aware that adding extras onto a PCH quote will increase the price by quite a bit, however I cant seem to get my head around why in this instance the PCP would be better than a PCH. I have mailed PCH company to see what impact some of the above extras would have.

*CONFUSED*


----------



## m4rkymark

when I was looking at my car I got prices for PCH and PCP and the PCP was always cheaper than PCH - that was Mercedes I was dealing with.


----------



## robertdon777

I think you could live without most of those options.

Bin the 19's...18's will feel better, Bin the live data, Bin the exhause (overpriced). Alcantara wheel would be nice, so too the Seats but the standard ones are still good.


----------



## Kerr

RD55 DUN said:


> Well I went and test drove a 275 Cup S over the weekend. Got a decent drive and overall quite impressed with the car.
> 
> The model I drove was their demo and it was fully loaded, it had near enough every option on it, and im not sure if this has clouded my judgment.
> 
> The car had:
> 
> Upgraded Recaros
> Alcantara Wheel and Gaitors
> 19"'s
> Ohlins Dampers (fully adjustable)
> Akrapovic Titanium Exhaust - Sounded fantastic
> R Link V2 Live monitoring - which is a 7" screen with live data from the car, such as turbo pressure, brake pressure, steering input etc…it's a cool gimmick.
> 
> The car would be £31.5k with these options, however as its their demo they are selling it for £25k with 410 miles on it at present.
> 
> Their PCP offer was £500 deposit & 36 months at £460…which I think is fairly steep, even putting my deposit upto £5k was only bringing the payments down to £405/month. The balloon payment would be £10,800.
> 
> I was saying to the salesman that I like to change my cars every 18-24 months, and he pointed out that 18 months into that PCP deal id be looking at negative equity.
> 
> Im aware that adding extras onto a PCH quote will increase the price by quite a bit, however I cant seem to get my head around why in this instance the PCP would be better than a PCH. I have mailed PCH company to see what impact some of the above extras would have.
> 
> *CONFUSED*


I was thinking the other day that I hadn't seen a new Focus ST, Astra VXR or Megane for ages. When I see numbers like that, I can see why.

PCPs end up expensive as depreciation is much higher.

A PCP deal will usually always be in negative equity until close to the end.

£460 per month is extortionate for a £25k car on PCP. I was reading the other day that the BMW 640d for less than than on lease, and you'll have your pick of £35-40k new German cars at that price.


----------



## robertdon777

Kerr said:


> I was thinking the other day that I hadn't seen a new Focus ST, Astra VXR or Megane for ages. When I see numbers like that, I can see why.
> 
> PCPs end up expensive as depreciation is much higher.
> 
> A PCP deal will usually always be in negative equity until close to the end.
> 
> £460 per month is extortionate for a £25k car on PCP. I was reading the other day that the BMW 640d for less than than on lease, and you'll have your pick of £35-40k new German cars at that price.


The lease deals on the 275 were fantastic though.


----------



## Nanoman

Kerr said:


> I was thinking the other day that I hadn't seen a new Focus ST, Astra VXR or Megane for ages. When I see numbers like that, I can see why.
> 
> £460 per month is extortionate for a £25k car on PCP. I was reading the other day that the BMW 640d for less than than on lease, and you'll have your pick of £35-40k new German cars at that price.


Completely agree. Crazy money for anything with a Ford, Vauxhall or Renault badge.


----------



## DrEskimo

Kerr said:


> I was thinking the other day that I hadn't seen a new Focus ST, Astra VXR or Megane for ages. When I see numbers like that, I can see why.
> 
> PCPs end up expensive as depreciation is much higher.
> 
> A PCP deal will usually always be in negative equity until close to the end.
> 
> £460 per month is extortionate for a £25k car on PCP. I was reading the other day that the BMW 640d for less than than on lease, and you'll have your pick of £35-40k new German cars at that price.


Agree. I pay less than that for my Audi S5....

Some good discounts on A/S5 at the moment. About 18% discount seems to be the standard.


----------



## Tricky Red

Nanoman said:


> Completely agree. Crazy money for anything with a Ford, Vauxhall or Renault badge.


Probably because they have set the residual figure so low and the APR is too high. What APR are they quoting?


----------



## ardandy

My quote for a Focus ST2 with no options was £4000 dep & £185pm.

£460!!


----------



## RD55 DUN

robertdon777 said:


> I think you could live without most of those options.
> 
> Bin the 19's...18's will feel better, Bin the live data, Bin the exhause (overpriced). Alcantara wheel would be nice, so too the Seats but the standard ones are still good.


Im sure I could live without them, that was my worry that when I drove the car it was fully loaded...would "my" car feel like a downgrade/lesser model? Im not sure.



Kerr said:


> I was thinking the other day that I hadn't seen a new Focus ST, Astra VXR or Megane for ages. When I see numbers like that, I can see why.
> 
> £460 per month is extortionate for a £25k car on PCP. I was reading the other day that the BMW 640d for less than than on lease, and you'll have your pick of £35-40k new German cars at that price.


That was my thought at first, I thought £460 was very overpriced. Albeit the car is a demonstrator, with all the options on it would cost £31.5k, and it has 400 odd miles on it.



Nanoman said:


> Completely agree. Crazy money for anything with a Ford, Vauxhall or Renault badge.


Id agree with you.



Tricky Red said:


> Probably because they have set the residual figure so low and the APR is too high. What APR are they quoting?


The APR rate is 5.9%


----------



## Kerr

£31.5k down to £25k is 20% off. 

You'll get 20%, give or take a few percent, off the list price on loads of brand new cars from the German brands. I you're looking at other cars with higher depreciation, you need to dealer to take more of the hit to make it worthwhile.

Just a quick glance at Coast2coast but they don't have the Megane RS. They do have the Megane 2.0T GT and you're getting a 36% discount on a brand new one. 

With the poor residual prices of some cars, you need a huge discount for the numbers to work out, especially is you're going by PCP. 

Just looking at the basic list price of that car, it's under £24k before options. You always find that options don't actually significantly increase the value of the car when it's used. You'll never really get that much money back for them. 

£25k is too much for that car.


----------



## ardandy

Ford Focus ST2 is currently £19150 on DTD.


----------



## SteveTDCi

The problem with extras is they don't really add any value to the car. Yes they might make it easier to sell but if your pcp'ing or leasing then all you are doing is making it easier for thelease company. If you can get metallic paint free then by all means chose a colour otherwise pick the model that has the most toys. You might find it cheaper to lease a model that has factory nav rather than lease a cheaper model and add nav to it.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

Is a lease a good idea. Iam in the market for a new to me car. My budget is about 5k. The problem is I can spend 5k on a low millage car that is 10 years plus old, or I can buy a new ish car with high miles which is pointless seeing as my car has 150k miles. I've seen a what looks like a good lease deal from Simpsons Skoda where you can get a brand new Skoda superb estate business edition for £154 a month £1990 deposit and 10k a year miles. 2 year contract and the tax is paid. The only thing is service has to be paid for. 

Is this a good option or am I throwing money away?


----------



## DrEskimo

Not bad, but the issue is you will be over £5k down and without a car in 2 years time...

At least with a used car, you own it, can drive it however much you like, do repairs when you see fit and have something to sell/trade in when you want to change again. Assuming it only looses a couple of grand in two years, it will cost you considerable less!

Have you sat in a new Skoda Superb? Has it made you really want one and is it worth £5k to drive one for 2 years? Those are the questions I would be asking myself...


----------



## robertdon777

5K can buy a lot of used metal.

Buy right and it will still be worth 5K in 2 years.

Estate wise (if that's what you are looking for), get a well specced e-class Merc Diesel Estate. They don't seem to drop much over a 2 year span. You might lose 1K over 2 years.

As with any second hand car, its a gamble, if the engine and box went bang at the same time (worse case scenario)....£3K for second hand replacements. So it would basically scrap a 5K car.

But leasing is basically throwing 5K away to give you peace of mind motoring for 2 years.


----------



## robertdon777

There's a lovely e320cdi Avantgarde with lots of kit, on Autotrader....71K, 04plate, Silver, 7 seats, Leather, Memory Seats, Nav etc for £5250

Brilliant car the money.


----------



## donnyboy

Can someone tell me how this deal will work? How much will be owed at the end versus what the GMFV is? My parents are looking at this and I've never done a PCP before.

Nissan Qashqai 1.2 DIG-T Tekna

36x £281
cash price £23099
Finance deposit allowance £1500
customer deposit - £1999......but could be more
amount of credit £19600
fees nil
GMFV £11838.75
Total payable £25,476.07
duration 36 months
Mileage 5000

APR 4.9%


----------



## donnyboy

m4rkymark said:


> that seems expensive, a personal lease from www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk would be
> 
> 36 x £240 incl VAT
> £1200 deposit
> fees £180
> contract duration 36 months
> mileage 10000
> 
> or try http://www.mad-sheep.co.uk/personal...-15-dci-acenta-smart-vision-pack-5dr-66639244


There would be nothing left at the end of the lease though. I want to know if there will be money left at the end of the PCP deal for next car? If they put £2k in, will they get it back at end of deal.

I know lease is cheaper, but you don't get back what you put in at start.


----------



## m4rkymark

donnyboy said:


> There would be nothing left at the end of the lease though. I want to know if there will be money left at the end of the PCP deal for next car? If they put £2k in, will they get it back at end of deal.
> 
> I know lease is cheaper, but you don't get back what you put in at start.


sorry not sure what you mean by money at the end of the deal? at the end of the deal you either pay the outstanding balance or hand the car back - there is no money back. you can take the car and sell it or trade it in but you need to pay the outstanding balance if you do that - in reality you don't pay it but the person who has bought/traded the car gives you the money to pay it or they pay the outstanding balance directly.

If you pay another 2k into the deal on top of the £1999 figure you mention all that will do is bring down the cost of the monthly payments or reduce the balance at the end of the three years - you don't get anything back though.

EDIT - looks like I deleted my post by mistake.


----------



## donnyboy

m4rkymark said:


> sorry not sure what you mean by money at the end of the deal? at the end of the deal you either pay the outstanding balance or hand the car back - there is no money back. you can take the car and sell it or trade it in but you need to pay the outstanding balance if you do that - in reality you don't pay it but the person who has bought/traded the car gives you the money to pay it or they pay the outstanding balance directly.
> 
> If you pay another 2k into the deal on top of the £1999 figure you mention all that will do is bring down the cost of the monthly payments or reduce the balance at the end of the three years - you don't get anything back though.
> 
> EDIT - looks like I deleted my post by mistake.


The way I thought the PCP would work would be.

Pay deposit of £2k at start.
Pay car over 36 months.
At the end you pay the GMFV £11838.75
If the car is worth more you get your £2k back?
Or you've paid back more than the GMFV and get your £2k back or more?

So a lease or PCP are the same.......you get nothing of what your put in at start back at the end of the deal?


----------



## DrEskimo

Depends what they offer you at trade in at the end of the deal. Reality is that the GFV is usually set slightly lower than what the car will be worth, so you could get a little back in 'equity'. The deposit you put in has no bearing on this, and it's possible that it will be worth the same as the GFV. 

Have you checked what 3 year old versions of your car are worth with the amount of mileage you intend to do? Obviously the dealer won't give you the amount they sell it for (especially if it has a lot of options as they have no bearing on trade in price) but should give you an indication of what to expect.


----------



## DrEskimo

Have you checked discounts via sites like CarWow and orange wheels. Should be able to negotiate a better discount than just their £2k deposit....


----------



## Tricky Red

PCPs are alleged to allow you some equity over and above the guaranteed future value of the car come trade in time. This means that you might be offered a trade in better than MGFV. 

In reality though, all they are doing is playing a numbers game. Reducing the discount to increase the trade in etc. 

Biggest issue on PCP is you pay interest on the full amount of credit, not just the difference between the MGFV and the Price less your deposit. On small cars this is not normally an issue but on larger cars can be unless the APR is low.

In your example you are paying over £2300 in interest or £63.00 per month if you decide to give the car back at the end of the deal. If you then finanace the balance you are effectively doubling the interest already paid if you paid over the same term.

A very low or 0% APR deal is the very best value.


----------



## RD55 DUN

donnyboy said:


> The way I thought the PCP would work would be.
> 
> Pay deposit of £2k at start.
> Pay car over 36 months.
> At the end you pay the GMFV £11838.75
> If the car is worth more you get your £2k back?
> Or you've paid back more than the GMFV and get your £2k back or more?
> 
> So a lease or PCP are the same.......you get nothing of what your put in at start back at the end of the deal?


Sort of...I think. With a PCP you have the option of changing the car at a certain point during the deal, and at the end you have the option to purchase the car. Whereas a lease deal, after the term the car goes away.

With a PCP you can have equity in the car, however imo this is a just a figure that would be massaged if you were to take out another PCP. Im not sure how it would work in real life.

For that Quashqui deal above, it looks like your folks will be paying £12,116 over the term, and if they want the car at the end it will be £11838 on top, plus any interest.

If my understanding is wrong, im sure someone will let me know.


----------



## andy665

donnyboy said:


> There would be nothing left at the end of the lease though. I want to know if there will be money left at the end of the PCP deal for next car? If they put £2k in, will they get it back at end of deal.
> 
> I know lease is cheaper, but you don't get back what you put in at start.


Depends totally on the market at the end of the agreement. You may have money left over (car worth more than the GMFV) or you could be left with nothing

Generally nowadays manufacturers try to pitch the GMFV at a level where there might be a little money left but who knows what will happen over the duration

A PCP is simply a HP deal with a different payment profile and the guarantee that you will not be in negative equity at the end (provided car is in reasonable condition) - so just like a HP deal you can change the car at any point, the agreement can be settled etc - there is no difference


----------



## donnyboy

DrEskimo said:


> Depends what they offer you at trade in at the end of the deal. Reality is that the GFV is usually set slightly lower than what the car will be worth, so you could get a little back in 'equity'. The deposit you put in has no bearing on this, and it's possible that it will be worth the same as the GFV.
> 
> Have you checked what 3 year old versions of your car are worth with the amount of mileage you intend to do? Obviously the dealer won't give you the amount they sell it for (especially if it has a lot of options as they have no bearing on trade in price) but should give you an indication of what to expect.


Wife has a nearly 4yr old qashqai just now that was slightly more to buy. Its worth abit less than that GMFV after a quick check. Its the older model too though.

Might look at changing it too if the deals look good.


----------



## donnyboy

DrEskimo said:


> Have you checked discounts via sites like CarWow and orange wheels. Should be able to negotiate a better discount than just their £2k deposit....


The price I quoted is what I could get the 1.6 DIG-T for on carwow if we changed ours too. :lol:

They will prob go for lesser model though. Its just to get idea how it works.

Dads also thinking about a £2k Volvo convertible instead!!:wall::wall:


----------



## m4rkymark

donnyboy said:


> The way I thought the PCP would work would be.
> 
> Pay deposit of £2k at start.
> Pay car over 36 months.
> At the end you pay the GMFV £11838.75
> If the car is worth more you get your £2k back?
> Or you've paid back more than the GMFV and get your £2k back or more?
> 
> So a lease or PCP are the same.......you get nothing of what your put in at start back at the end of the deal?


no if your car is worth more than GMFV you don't get the money back out so in that sense its the same as a lease. to get any money back you would need to effectively trade the car in and rely on the dealer giving you more than the outstanding balance on the car.


----------



## andy665

m4rkymark said:


> no if your car is worth more than GMFV you don't get the money back out so in that sense its the same as a lease. to get any money back you would need to effectively trade the car in and rely on the dealer giving you more than the outstanding balance on the car.


Not quite right - you can sell privately at any point in the agreement, including at the end and bank any surplus

You can trade in at any dealership at any point in the agreement just like you can with a vehicle on HP


----------



## m4rkymark

andy665 said:


> Not quite right - you can sell privately at any point in the agreement, including at the end and bank any surplus
> 
> You can trade in at any dealership at any point in the agreement just like you can with a vehicle on HP


yes of course you can sell it privately, you don't need to trade it in. I would imagine lots of private individuals wont buy a car which has outstanding finance on it though...


----------



## andy665

m4rkymark said:


> yes of course you can sell it privately, you don't need to trade it in. I would imagine lots of private individuals wont buy a car which has outstanding finance on it though...


Lots of private individuals do exactly that as long as they pay the outstanding balance to the finance house and the surplus to the seller its perfectly safe and reasonable - I have and know many more who have


----------



## donnyboy

andy665 said:


> Not quite right - you can sell privately at any point in the agreement, including at the end and bank any surplus
> 
> You can trade in at any dealership at any point in the agreement just like you can with a vehicle on HP


So you don't need to trade it in at the buying garage. You could, for example trade it in at Mazda and they might give you better deal to clear the car and give you something to put down on one of their cars.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

You can trade it in anywhere or sell it to We Buy Any Car or anyone at any time, the likely hood of you getting any money back is little to nil, I'm confused as to why you think you're going to get any money back out of the deal?? The very definition of gross minimum final value is that it is an accurate prediction of what the car will be worth at the end of the agreement. Some brands hold onto money better than others hence a lot of premium brands are cheap to PCP or lease. The only benefit I can see of a PCP over a lease on a brand new car is the flexibility of being able to do what you like with the car, you can sell it at any time, return it to the dealer at the end with no charge, you can trade up early once you're in positive equity or you can buy the car at the end and you know how much it will be. A lease is much more restrictive but if you know that you are wanting to keep the car till the end of the term then let it go then a lease is very much worth it


----------



## andy665

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> The only benefit I can see of a PCP over a lease on a brand new car is the flexibility of being able to do what you like with the car, you can sell it at any time, return it to the dealer at the end with no charge, you can trade up early once you're in positive equity or you can buy the car at the end and you know how much it will be. A lease is much more restrictive but if you know that you are wanting to keep the car till the end of the term then let it go then a lease is very much worth it


Thats an awful lot of benefits over a lease

I would never say that buying by method A is better than X, Y or Z - so many variables in terms of both the customer and the product - what may be right for one may be totally wrong for another

Actually the GMFV (Guaranteed Minimum Future Value) is usually set quite conservatively by most manufacturers (Mercedes being a noted exception) - why - because they are at risk - set it too high and they get a load of handbacks that are worth less than they predicted + big loss

Simple rule of PCP is that a loss is shouldered by the finance house, if theres a profit its taken by the customer


----------



## SteveTDCi

You can sell the car to whoever you like, just clear the finance. Either the buyer can pay the owner the full amount and then they settle the finance or the buyer could pay the finance company direct.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Im thinking about giving up on the megane, something about it dosent tick all the boxes for me, and by the time I add on the options ive seen it becomes rather expensive for a megane I think.

Anyway, I have seen a lovely M135i, for £22995.

The dealership can do this for £22k, and on a 4 year pcp would be £339/month. Its 7.9% and a balloon of £9563 at the end.

It’s a very nice car, and comes with plenty of kit as optional extras.

Does this seem a decent deal, im working this out at £16,272?? Im unsure.


----------



## Kerr

RD55 DUN said:


> Im thinking about giving up on the megane, something about it dosent tick all the boxes for me, and by the time I add on the options ive seen it becomes rather expensive for a megane I think.
> 
> Anyway, I have seen a lovely M135i, for £22995.
> 
> The dealership can do this for £22k, and on a 4 year pcp would be £339/month. Its 7.9% and a balloon of £9563 at the end.
> 
> It's a very nice car, and comes with plenty of kit as optional extras.
> 
> Does this seem a decent deal, im working this out at £16,272?? Im unsure.


The dealer on BABY BMW was offering 3 high spec M135i for immediate delivery.



> [email protected].
> 
> F21 M135i 3 Door Sports Auto.
> Estoril Blue with Black Leather, Brushed Aluminium with black gloss line.
> Adaptive M Suspension. rear badge deletion. Sun Protection Glass. Heated Front Seats. Adaptive LED Headlights with Hi Beam Assist.
> Advanced Speakers. Driver Comfort Package. Pro Media Package. List price is £37425 OTR.
> TRL offer £29,676 OTR. With £1000 deposit then 47 x £404 pm plus optional GFV £14,643. based on 8K miles PA>
> 
> F20 M135i 5 Door Sports Auto.
> Alpine White with Coral Red Leather, Brushed Aluminium with black gloss line.
> Adaptive M Suspension. Sun Protection Glass. Folding Door Mirrors. Heated Front Seats. High Beam Assistant. Harman/Kardon Sound
> Driver Comfort Package with Front and Rear PDC. Pro Media Package. List price £37830 OTR.
> TRL offer £29,999 OTR, With £1000 deposit then 47 x £402 pm plus optional GFV £15159. Based on 8K miles PA.
> 
> F20 M135i 5 Door Sports Auto.
> Black Sapphire with Black Leather and Brushed Aluminium with black gloss line.
> Adaptive M Suspension. Sun Protection Glass. Heated Front Seats. Adaptive LED Headlights with Hi Beam Assistant.
> Harman/Kardon Sound. Driver Comfort Package with Front and Rear PDC. Pro Media Package. List Price £38510 OTR
> TRL offer £30,511 OTR. With £1000 deposit then 47 x £415 pm plus optional GFV £15159. Based on 8K miles PA.
> 
> Rule of thumb is that every £1000 of deposit will reduce above by £25 pm. Other mileage quotes available but will take time as we are very
> busy at the moment.


----------



## Arvi

RD55 DUN said:


> Im thinking about giving up on the megane, something about it dosent tick all the boxes for me, and by the time I add on the options ive seen it becomes rather expensive for a megane I think.
> 
> Anyway, I have seen a lovely M135i, for £22995.
> 
> The dealership can do this for £22k, and on a 4 year pcp would be £339/month. Its 7.9% and a balloon of £9563 at the end.
> 
> It's a very nice car, and comes with plenty of kit as optional extras.
> 
> Does this seem a decent deal, im working this out at £16,272?? Im unsure.


I guess it also depends on the deposit you are looking to put down as to if its a deal.

As a comparison (on monthly payments rathar than the car itself) durect from Audi Q3 2.0 TFSi Sline Steptronic priced at £33650.00 with a deposit of £5000.00 monthly payments are £341p/m. Audi pay £800.00 extra towards the deposit.

How old and mileage on the 135 and what warrenty? I'd rather the wife get one of them !


----------



## Arvi

Kerr said:


> The dealer on BABY BMW was offering 3 high spec M135i for immediate delivery.


Are these deals specific to that guy at Inchcape. £7k off list sounds great !


----------



## RD55 DUN

Kerr said:


> The dealer on BABY BMW was offering 3 high spec M135i for immediate delivery.


Very nice, are these the new shape 1 series, if they are im not overly keen on the rear of them.



Arvi said:


> I guess it also depends on the deposit you are looking to put down as to if its a deal.
> 
> As a comparison (on monthly payments rathar than the car itself) durect from Audi Q3 2.0 TFSi Sline Steptronic priced at £33650.00 with a deposit of £5000.00 monthly payments are £341p/m. Audi pay £800.00 extra towards the deposit.
> 
> How old and mileage on the 135 and what warrenty? I'd rather the wife get one of them !


The M135i is a 14 plate, so coming up on 2 years, 14.5k miles and £1000 deposit. Will have remaining warranty so a year id imagine, and fully paid services up to March 2019.


----------



## Kerr

Arvi said:


> Are these deals specific to that guy at Inchcape. £7k off list sounds great !


There's good discounts to be had on the M135i. There is a lot of cars with around 20% off when you start asking around.

If he can do it, other dealers should manage to.

According to the guys on the BMW forum, the guy is very good to deal with and great customer care. Guys do travel to collect their cars from him.

Another place to look is here.

http://www.coast2coastcars.co.uk/

It'll give you some idea of discounts available.


----------



## afoggo

I ordered my m135i through my local dealer using the coast 2 coast quote. No issues at all when I put quote in front of them. 

Also spoke to Tony that's on Baby Bmw really nice guy to speak to and is upfront with his figures have only heard good things.


----------



## Kerr

RD55 DUN said:


> Very nice, are these the new shape 1 series, if they are im not overly keen on the rear of them.
> 
> The M135i is a 14 plate, so coming up on 2 years, 14.5k miles and £1000 deposit. Will have remaining warranty so a year id imagine, and fully paid services up to March 2019.


Not too sure how well kitted out the car is you're talking about, but a brand new car costing not that much than a 2 year old one would be more tempting for me. I'd live with the rear.

Two years of extra wear and tear is obviously going to mean more bills. You can extend the warranty on the used one, but then the cost between the two cars will end up being really close.


----------



## DrEskimo

+1 for Tony. Did me a fantastic deal on a M235i when I was looking. Unfortunately I could get the S5 slightly cheaper and preferred the larger Audi with quattro. 

Deals on the M135i are even better and it seems a complete steal given the performance and practically from that car. Worth the journey down to Chiswick IMO (although I was fairly local so easy for me to say ).


----------



## SteveTDCi

M135i is a great car, our last one took 1/2 day to sell, that worked out at £319 per month with £500 deposit over 4 years. 8000 miles a year and it was £19990. If you do get one make sure it has the professional nav. Adaptive Msport is desirable but if I'm honest it doesn't feel like it does much.


----------



## rojer386

afoggo said:


> I ordered my m135i through my local dealer using the coast 2 coast quote. No issues at all when I put quote in front of them.
> 
> Also spoke to Tony that's on Baby Bmw really nice guy to speak to and is upfront with his figures have only heard good things.


I got a cash price quote from a local dealer yesterday for a M135i for just over £32k.

I've just looked on Coast2coast and their price is £24976. £7k is quite a difference.


----------



## RD55 DUN

SteveTDCi said:


> M135i is a great car, our last one took 1/2 day to sell, that worked out at £319 per month with £500 deposit over 4 years. 8000 miles a year and it was £19990. If you do get one make sure it has the professional nav. Adaptive Msport is desirable but if I'm honest it doesn't feel like it does much.


That seems quite a good deal, the car im looking at has the below options;

•Cruise control with brake function.
•BMW Online services.
•Headlight wash.
•BMW Professional navigation system.
•Brushed aluminium interior trim.
•BMW Business loudspeaker system.
•Extended storage.
•BMW Apps interface.
•Sun protection glass.
•Heated front seats.
•Front and rear park distance control (PDC).
•Full black panel display.
•Automatic dimming exterior folding mirrors.
•Windscreen with green shade band.
•Adaptive M Sport suspension.
•Real time traffic information.


----------



## Arvi

Whats the boot and rear seats like for anyone that may have a 1 series with a child?

I think my 3 series is right for size so a 1 series may be too small?

For reference I have been using What Car "Target Price" and Car Wow to see what discounts are offered by them to negotiate discount off a list price with Audi dealers at present. If I succeed or not is another matter. Car Wow seem to be offering 10% off typically.


----------



## DrEskimo

Arvi said:


> Whats the boot and rear seats like for anyone that may have a 1 series with a child?
> 
> I think my 3 series is right for size so a 1 series may be too small?
> 
> For reference I have been using What Car "Target Price" and Car Wow to see what discounts are offered by them to negotiate discount off a list price with Audi dealers at present. If I succeed or not is another matter. Car Wow seem to be offering 10% off typically.


What Audi model you looking at?

Best to try a range of dealers with the CarWow quotes. One dealer didn't want to know when I told them they were outbid by another dealership, however another were more than happy to match it.


----------



## Arvi

Was looking at the Q3, originally the 1.4 TFSI S Line Steptronic but with options it adds up price, so a 2 Litre Quattro Plus which comes with the options included is now what I have asked them to search for. 

Got a couple of dealers on the hunt at the moment. Also trying to claim I need the £359.00 Bodycare option where I "will never need to polish my car again". Was tempted to send them a picture of my garage detailing collection but have politely said "delete option" ! All saying I should be ready to put down £500.00 deposit so I don't loose the particualr car they have "found" in their network, but I can wait for a factory order it it comes to it. Was hoping I could get a well specced demo before the new reg but stock is low and no real saving on price being offered.

The bids on Car Wow quotes do seem to work well. How it works in practice if you purchased from them I don't know. One of the bids came from the local Audi dealer, I spoke to one of their new car sales guys who said it was a different department in their dealership that dealt with that side of things and I'll need to talk to them about my quote. I was hoping they wanted my business and may look into a quote themselves for me. 

They also added that I'd get better customer service buying the car direct from Audi rather than via Car Wow and aftercare will be improved. I kind of got the impression that a dealer salesman and a Car Wow salesman within the same dealership are not friends.


----------



## DrEskimo

Arvi said:


> Was looking at the Q3, originally the 1.4 TFSI S Line Steptronic but with options it adds up price, so a 2 Litre Quattro Plus which comes with the options included is now what I have asked them to search for.
> 
> Got a couple of dealers on the hunt at the moment. Also trying to claim I need the £359.00 Bodycare option where I "will never need to polish my car again". Was tempted to send them a picture of my garage detailing collection but have politely said "delete option" ! All saying I should be ready to put down £500.00 deposit so I don't loose the particualr car they have "found" in their network, but I can wait for a factory order it it comes to it. Was hoping I could get a well specced demo before the new reg but stock is low and no real saving on price being offered.
> 
> The bids on Car Wow quotes do seem to work well. How it works in practice if you purchased from them I don't know. One of the bids came from the local Audi dealer, I spoke to one of their new car sales guys who said it was a different department in their dealership that dealt with that side of things and I'll need to talk to them about my quote. I was hoping they wanted my business and may look into a quote themselves for me.
> 
> They also added that I'd get better customer service buying the car direct from Audi rather than via Car Wow and aftercare will be improved. I kind of got the impression that a dealer salesman and a Car Wow salesman within the same dealership are not friends.


Ah right. With the new model I cant imagine there is much in the way of discount?

Not so sure on that spiel about different customer care.... Bloke at the first dealership that wouldn't budge on his discount told me "while I'm not the cheapest I can promise to be the best"...I genuinely thought he was taking the biscuit as I was left waiting nearly 40mins after our appointment and they didn't have the car they said they did for a test drive....I just laughed as I walked out...

In contrast, the dealer that did match the discount and ultimately bought my car from was a pleasure to deal with and have been outstanding in terms of customer care. I am making sure to stick with them as good customer service from an Audi garage seems very rare....putting me off the brand as a whole in all honesty...


----------



## Arvi

Indeed, no dealer has offered anything off list price ( my first time looking in to buying a new car and I was under the impression list price is generally discountable). They were offering a £1200 Audi Contribution however. Just frustrates us when we see offers for A5 Sportbacks and Audi TT's (which are a lot nicer car in my opinion) but not many deals for the Q3 petrol. Audi do seem to have a market with the Q3 petrol as small SUV's generally seem to only come in diesels (eg X1).

My current car searching experience with dealers doesn't leave a good taste. That said Audi Wakefield were great in letting us drive a Q3 1 day and a A3 the next just so that the wife could be sure she was comfortable in the higher bigger car and must have spent 3 hours plus with us and then a few emails thereafter. Drinks offered constantly and very personable whilst driving cars in and out of the handover bay for us to look at.

If I can get a dealer to offer a good service and a decent price I'm tempted to sell my Alpina and get a A5 as its on 88000 miles and market value seems to be ok but will no doubt starts dropping when it hits 90-100k so I need to strike soon. That should give me a decent deposit towards a new lease/hire and peace of mind of warranty on new car and only consubales needing to be paid for. Yours an A5 in the pic?

Need to deal with getting wifes car first though...........!


----------



## DrEskimo

Arvi said:


> Indeed, no dealer has offered anything off list price ( my first time looking in to buying a new car and I was under the impression list price is generally discountable). They were offering a £1200 Audi Contribution however. Just frustrates us when we see offers for A5 Sportbacks and Audi TT's (which are a lot nicer car in my opinion) but not many deals for the Q3 petrol. Audi do seem to have a market with the Q3 petrol as small SUV's generally seem to only come in diesels (eg X1).
> 
> My current car searching experience with dealers doesn't leave a good taste. That said Audi Wakefield were great in letting us drive a Q3 1 day and a A3 the next just so that the wife could be sure she was comfortable in the higher bigger car and must have spent 3 hours plus with us and then a few emails thereafter. Drinks offered constantly and very personable whilst driving cars in and out of the handover bay for us to look at.
> 
> If I can get a dealer to offer a good service and a decent price I'm tempted to sell my Alpina and get a A5 as its on 88000 miles and market value seems to be ok but will no doubt starts dropping when it hits 90-100k so I need to strike soon. That should give me a decent deposit towards a new lease/hire and peace of mind of warranty on new car and only consubales needing to be paid for. Yours an A5 in the pic?
> 
> Need to deal with getting wifes car first though...........!


Yea they sound decent! Stick with them if you can get a good deal!

Yea mines an S5. Had a used A5 (2.0TFSI) and wanted a new one with quattro and the DSG auto (S-tronic). In the end the S5 was similar in price so I thought sod it! Managed 18% off list with only a couple of extras. Black Ed. trim comes pretty well loaded.

I was torn between this and the BMW 435i, but the discount on this was so good that I had to do it.


----------



## Arvi

Would love the S5. Sat in the RS7 on Monday, the interiors like a work of art. 4 series nice too but the S probably sounds better.


----------



## SteveTDCi

435i just pips the S5 in noise but the S5 is a nice car. RS7 looks nice but save yourself some money and buy the S8


----------



## DrEskimo

SteveTDCi said:


> 435i just pips the S5 in noise but the S5 is a nice car. RS7 looks nice but save yourself some money and buy the S8


Agreed. Straight 6 is lovely. I didn't realise how awesome quattro is though. Putting down 330 odd BHP with it just makes the performance feel that bit better! Even though I do also really like the 4 series it's going to be hard to justify a RWD...

S8 is stunning...not sure I could stomach the depreciation of those big luxury saloons though....! Unfortunately the A7 seems to just slip into that territory as well.....


----------



## Arvi

Practically speaking parking up a A7 or S8 would be a mare around my way and also would need a lotto win ! Grey A7 Black did look like a class exec.


----------



## DrEskimo

Arvi said:


> Practically speaking parking up a A7 or S8 would be a mare around my way and also would need a lotto win ! Grey A7 Black did look like a class exec.


Haha I had a beautiful Daytona Grey A7 (3.0 diesel but I could forgive it ) as a courtesy car and it was lovely to drive, but I ended up having to give it back a few days later as it didn't fit into the car spaces in my old flat!! Literally stuck out half way....


----------



## SteveTDCi

S8 is a bargain, our last rs7 went for 58k, the S8 38k, the rs was just under 2 years, the s8 just over 3. M5's are dropping like a stone too.


----------



## andy665

Missed out by a matter of minutes on a deal on a Scirocco R on Monday, 10k pa, 3+23 deal - £220 per month, currently chasing a similar kind of deal on a Megane Renaultsport Cup S - realised with these kind of deals you have to be able to make a decision and sign up very quickly or you miss the boat


----------



## DrEskimo

andy665 said:


> Missed out by a matter of minutes on a deal on a Scirocco R on Monday, 10k pa, 3+23 deal - £220 per month, currently chasing a similar kind of deal on a Megane Renaultsport Cup S - realised with these kind of deals you have to be able to make a decision and sign up very quickly or you miss the boat


Thats not bad at all...! Reminds me of the Golf R deals that were going around not too long ago.

My only reservation with these lease deals is the spec. Presumably you don't get much say with added options...? If VW are anything like Audi, you'll be lucky to get 4 wheels as standard....


----------



## alan hanson

I was happy to have a basic gtd (which had a very good spec to start) so got it quickly but yeh as soon as i asked questions about optional extras its a factory order and 6 months+


----------



## andy665

DrEskimo said:


> Thats not bad at all...! Reminds me of the Golf R deals that were going around not too long ago.
> 
> My only reservation with these lease deals is the spec. Presumably you don't get much say with added options...? If VW are anything like Audi, you'll be lucky to get 4 wheels as standard....


The Megane Renaultsport Cup S I'm considering has the basics I need - looking for the best dynamics I can and not at all bothered about on board telemetry, sat nav, dual zone climate, auto lights and wipers etc. The Cup S has electric windows, reasonable stereo, remote locking, air con - thats enough for me

It would be a factory order so I'd be free to spec as I want - just not sure I need a brand new car but they are such good value I'd be stupid not to consider it


----------



## Bero

DrEskimo said:


> Thats not bad at all...! Reminds me of the Golf R deals that were going around not too long ago.
> 
> My only reservation with these lease deals is the spec. Presumably you don't get much say with added options...? If VW are anything like Audi, you'll be lucky to get 4 wheels as standard....


I think they come with two as standard. If you want 4 you have to but the 'spark reduction pack' which includes various things you're not fussed about and 2 more wheels.

But you can only buy the 'spark reduction pack' if you spec the 'Interior Lux pack' and the 'Winter pack' and...........:lol:


----------



## robertdon777

Little car for Town:
*
Audi A3 Sport Nav 1.2 TFSi* 3Dr Manual Solid Paint. (+VAT)	
5000miles per year
£2000 deposit	
23 months 
£89.99

(ukdirectvehicles)

& Something NOT to potter about in

*Mercedes E63 Saloon* 
10,000miles per year	
£4500	
23 months	
£599.00


----------



## SBM

Please forgive my simpleton question but have no experience whatsoever of PCP etc..

As a general point my understanding is that on PCP there are 3 options at the end of the term.
1. Give the car back and walk away
2. pay the "balloon" payment at the end and keep the car
3. Get another new car receiving the GMFV for the old car which in effect clears that balloon payment.

Assuming my understanding above is correct, Lets say you buy a car giving a £5K deposit and £300 a month for 23 months and the GMFV is lets say £14K
If you go for option 3 and want the same car again (or another car for that matter) do you have to pay a deposit again?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## donnyboy

SBM said:


> Please forgive my simpleton question but have no experience whatsoever of PCP etc..
> 
> As a general point my understanding is that on PCP there are 3 options at the end of the term.
> 1. Give the car back and walk away
> 2. pay the "balloon" payment at the end and keep the car
> 3. Get another new car receiving the GMFV for the old car which in effect clears that balloon payment.
> 
> Assuming my understanding above is correct, Lets say you buy a car giving a £5K deposit and £300 a month for 23 months and the GMFV is lets say £14K
> If you go for option 3 and want the same car again (or another car for that matter) do you have to pay a deposit again?
> 
> Thanks
> Ben


This was my thinking too. I was hoping that with PCP the dealer might say at the end, the cars actually worth 16k, so that will give you 2k to take another deal with us. Other wise people might just hand the car back and leave their brand.


----------



## DrEskimo

SBM said:


> Please forgive my simpleton question but have no experience whatsoever of PCP etc..
> 
> As a general point my understanding is that on PCP there are 3 options at the end of the term.
> 1. Give the car back and walk away
> 2. pay the "balloon" payment at the end and keep the car
> 3. Get another new car receiving the GMFV for the old car which in effect clears that balloon payment.
> 
> Assuming my understanding above is correct, Lets say you buy a car giving a £5K deposit and £300 a month for 23 months and the GMFV is lets say £14K
> If you go for option 3 and want the same car again (or another car for that matter) do you have to pay a deposit again?
> 
> Thanks
> Ben


Yes, which is why it shouldn't be called a deposit...! Its just a contribution towards the cost of the finance to adjust the monthly payments to your liking (+ there is a minimum you need to put down to go ahead with the deal).

Typically though, the GFV that the finance will estimate for you is slightly under. This is a way to give you the illusion that you have some 'equity' (how you can have equity in a asset that you don't own and is depreciating like a stone I'll never understand!!) and can therefore get you into your next car without paying anything upfront. The reality is that you have paid for it though...in your monthly payments! If they just set the GFV to be higher and more accurate in the first place you would of had less capital to pay back and therefore could of saved the difference over the term in your monthly payments.

Its all smoke and mirrors...

IMO I just look at the cost of the deposit + the monthly payments over the term, and if I am happy to pay that for the car I will rent for that time, I do it. Any 'equity' is just a bonus and not something I factor in, although it will inevitable be there in most cases, mostly as a marketing ploy to lock you into another deal....


----------



## alan hanson

guessing lease deals if you were to stay with the same company is completely different as you are only paying to hire the car and at no point will it ever be yours, therefore come start again time its new deposit etc..............?


----------



## DrEskimo

alan hanson said:


> guessing lease deals if you were to stay with the same company is completely different as you are only paying to hire the car and at no point will it ever be yours, therefore come start again time its new deposit etc..............?


Yea I would imagine so as well. Think most go through lease websites to get good deals, rather than direct from the dealerships.


----------



## horico

Seems like a lot of car for the money....

http://www.nationalvehiclesolutions...k-2.0TDI-190-4MOTION-DSG-Personal-Lease/43130

VW passat alltrack 2.0tdi dsg 4motion
3+23 @ 155.99
10k / yr
£239.99 admin

£4295.73 overall / £178.99 pm


----------



## robertdon777

horico said:


> Seems like a lot of car for the money....
> 
> http://www.nationalvehiclesolutions...k-2.0TDI-190-4MOTION-DSG-Personal-Lease/43130
> 
> VW passat alltrack 2.0tdi dsg 4motion
> 3+23 @ 155.99
> 10k / yr
> £239.99 admin
> 
> £4295.73 overall / £178.99 pm


That is a BARGAIN


----------



## polac5397

not sure on the ins and outs of this one but the local tesco had a display of citreons on "elect 3" guessing their version of pcp. New ds3 from £53 and Cactus from £27!!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Volkswagen Passat Alltrack Diesel Estate 2.0 TDI 4MOTION 5dr

24 months personal lease
5000 miles/year
£1800 deposit
£180 doc fee

*£61.62* for 23 months! :doublesho

£31k + car

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...wagen/passat_alltrack/20_tdi_4motion_5dr.html


----------



## Tricky Red

Bristle Hound said:


> Volkswagen Passat Alltrack Diesel Estate 2.0 TDI 4MOTION 5dr
> 
> 24 months personal lease
> 5000 miles/year
> £1800 deposit
> £180 doc fee
> 
> *£61.62* for 23 months! :doublesho
> 
> £31k + car
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...wagen/passat_alltrack/20_tdi_4motion_5dr.html


Gone

Sometimes they have listed things in error - I think this was one.


----------



## robertdon777

Quite a few about for £155 though inc VAT with under £1K down and 10K miles


----------



## Bero

Any of you gurus track down the best Nissan Leaf deals available?

Acentia spec with 30KW/h battery, the lowest total cost over 3 years I've found is £8.7k (£750 deposit and £222 p/m)


----------



## robertdon777

Bero said:


> Any of you gurus track down the best Nissan Leaf deals available?
> 
> Acentia spec with 30KW/h battery, the lowest total cost over 3 years I've found is £8.7k (£750 deposit and £222 p/m)


Has the Gov Grant stopped on these?

They used to be under £200 with a lower deposit.


----------



## millns84

Those Passat deals are brilliant! 

Makes me regret buying the S Type now as I've got to hang on to it for another a couple of years at least.


----------



## ardandy

robertdon777 said:


> Has the Gov Grant stopped on these?
> 
> They used to be under £200 with a lower deposit.


They still are but they're the 24kw. He wants the 30kw.


----------



## robertdon777

millns84 said:


> Those Passat deals are brilliant!
> 
> Makes me regret buying the S Type now as I've got to hang on to it for another a couple of years at least.


They are great deals on a fantastic car.....but a 2.0Tdi vs 400bhp Supercharged V8.......I know which I would would choose if someone chucked the keys at me.


----------



## Bero

robertdon777 said:


> Has the Gov Grant stopped on these?
> 
> They used to be under £200 with a lower deposit.


No, there is still a grant, although it has changed a little. As mentioned above I'm looking at a bigger battery, and the Acentia is the middle spec.

A poverty spec car with the 24kwh battery would probably be nearer your numbers.


----------



## millns84

robertdon777 said:


> They are great deals on a fantastic car.....but a 2.0Tdi vs 400bhp Supercharged V8.......I know which I would would choose if someone chucked the keys at me.


Add the knocking front suspension (yet to be diagnosed), a gearbox surge on warm up (worst case needing a new torque converter) and multiple cosmetic issues that my OCD detests then I think I'd take the VW :lol:

Just looked over the deals and with the same budget as the S Type, I'd be looking at an A6 S Line derv. Not quick, but very nice!


----------



## robertdon777

millns84 said:


> Add the knocking front suspension (yet to be diagnosed), a gearbox surge on warm up (worst case needing a new torque converter) and multiple cosmetic issues that my OCD detests then I think I'd take the VW :lol:
> 
> Just looked over the deals and with the same budget as the S Type, I'd be looking at an A6 S Line derv. Not quick, but very nice!


Yes a brand new car will give you that easy feeling if you have OCD lol.

Gearbox surge on warm up? Do you mean it hangs on gears for longer? I thought most Autos do this to aid warm up times, all the ones I've had did it and it states it in the manual too.

Easy cure for suspension knocks....window down, radio up, foot to the floor....


----------



## millns84

robertdon777 said:


> Yes a brand new car will give you that easy feeling if you have OCD lol.
> 
> Gearbox surge on warm up? Do you mean it hangs on gears for longer? I thought most Autos do this to aid warm up times, all the ones I've had did it and it states it in the manual too.
> 
> Easy cure for suspension knocks....window down, radio up, foot to the floor....


On the flip side, a brand new car is just asking for trouble (I've had bad luck with damage to my last four brand new cars within weeks of getting them!)...

The "surge" is an issue with the ZF box in the S Type and other cars with this gearbox (BMW Z4 and Bentleys IIRC?). When cold, the RPM will "surge" in excess of 250rpm giving a slight rocking sensation, particularly up hill. It goes away once warm but is very annoying for 15-20 minutes. It could just be low transmission fluid but I had that changed last year and there's no sign of a leak.

The suspension knock is just annoying, the front end feels a bit loose too. It could be as cheap as drop links, Anti roll bar bushes (£40) or as expensive as top mounts and any number of bushes as it's a double wishbone set up! As a worst case, it could be new shocks I guess which cost a fortune if I get the OEM CATS system shocks.


----------



## justina3

i am being very lazy here but any of your guys seen any smart car deals floating around, my local merc garage has a waiting list which i seem unable to get on


----------



## robertdon777

justina3 said:


> i am being very lazy here but any of your guys seen any smart car deals floating around, my local merc garage has a waiting list which i seem unable to get on


What car are you interested in?

Post up and I'm sure someone will find some deals.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

I think its a Smart he's after haha

For Two or For Four??  How about a Twingo, same car as a For Four and probably cheaper :thumb:


----------



## justina3

Passion two seater dont Like the four door ones


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Found one 3+35 £111.95 per month in stock with MB Wolverhampton on a 1.0 Passion 2 seater through Contract Hire & Leasing 8000 miles per year any good to you???


----------



## robertdon777

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Found one 3+35 £111.95 per month in stock with MB Wolverhampton on a 1.0 Passion 2 seater through Contract Hire & Leasing 8000 miles per year any good to you???


That's a good price, they are really expensive on lease at the moment for some reason the forfour is much cheaper.


----------



## davies20

bump any good deals on a nice family car? around the £150-180 mark.


----------



## andy665

davies20 said:


> bump any good deals on a nice family car? around the £150-180 mark.


I have ordered my car from www.selectcarleasing.co.uk - website is pretty easy to navigate and they are very easy people to deal with


----------



## Toolslinger

Hi Davies20
Yes lease have a mondeo 1.5tdci econetic nav
£188.86 per month inc vat 
24 months
8000 miles
£188.86 initial rental inc vat


----------



## carling51

davies20 said:


> bump any good deals on a nice family car? around the £150-180 mark.


Try blue poppy got a good deal on VW Tiguan


----------



## Alfieharley1

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I think its a Smart he's after haha
> 
> For Two or For Four??  How about a Twingo, same car as a For Four and probably cheaper :thumb:


Cookie is right. Renault actually built the rear engine . RWD then sold or partnered with MB.
My wife has a twingo which is so easy for town driving. It is just way to high for my liking


----------



## ardandy

Feck me!

https://www.gateway2lease.com/cars/...0-tsi-300ps-r-dsg6-4motion-mk7.php?id=4932490


----------



## SBM

ardandy said:


> Feck me!
> 
> https://www.gateway2lease.com/cars/...0-tsi-300ps-r-dsg6-4motion-mk7.php?id=4932490


^^^ Indeed!! ^^^ :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## empsburna

Oh my days!


----------



## Hereisphilly

If I wasn't halfway through my St PCP, I'd be all over that! :doublesho:


----------



## empsburna

Hereisphilly said:


> If I wasn't halfway through my St PCP, I'd be all over that! :doublesho:


My new lease arrives next Wednesday - gutted


----------



## Hereisphilly

empsburna said:


> My new lease arrives next Wednesday - gutted


Gutted indeed! What you getting?


----------



## empsburna

Hereisphilly said:


> Gutted indeed! What you getting?


A bloody Mini Clubman (as it was cheap!)


----------



## Hereisphilly

empsburna said:


> A bloody Mini Clubman (as it was cheap!)


You got a cooling off period or anything you can exercise?


----------



## empsburna

Hereisphilly said:


> You got a cooling off period or anything you can exercise?


Ship has sailed as of about 3 days ago. I could have sucked up the admin fee loss too.


----------



## Kerr

ardandy said:


> Feck me!
> 
> https://www.gateway2lease.com/cars/...0-tsi-300ps-r-dsg6-4motion-mk7.php?id=4932490


That's a bargain. I wonder how they can do that?


----------



## andy665

The problem that an awful lot of people nhave found with the deal that gateway2lease are offereing is that they simply do not exist - heard an awful lot of this going on with them over the last few months - I myself contacted them about 2 deals only to be told that there was no availability. They could supply the cars in question but not at the price that had generated the call from me


----------



## empsburna

I've sent an enquiry. I'm greedy. Let's see if they exist.


----------



## sshooie

It shows a GTD badge on the front, I'd have their arm off if I could up the mileage at a reasonable cost.


----------



## empsburna

I reckon deal "exists" to get more people on a marketing email list.


----------



## moochinabout

Forgive me for being a simpleton here gents but can someone tell me the pro's and cons of personal leasing?
Is it better than hp?
I've always bought 2nd hand but since coming across this thread it's got me intrigued. 
Thanks


----------



## lick0the0fish

moochinabout said:


> Forgive me for being a simpleton here gents but can someone tell me the pro's and cons of personal leasing?
> Is it better than hp?
> I've always bought 2nd hand but since coming across this thread it's got me intrigued.
> Thanks


Leasing "generally" you are tied in for the term. If you want to exit early you need to cover all the rest of the payments. You also have no way of owning the car. You must return it subject to mileage and condition restrictions at the end of the term.

HP you own the car once all the payments have been made.

PCP same as HP but with a balloon payment/guaranteed future value at the end.

HP and PCP more flexible but usually more expensive on the monthly payment due to interest charged and capital paid. Leasing pretty much just pay the depreciation and interest charges


----------



## moochinabout

Thanks. You've pointed out a few things I didn't think of.
Much appreciated 👍


----------



## Kerr

These guys are offering the Golf R estate for less money and more miles.

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...e/68430/volkswagen/golf/20_tsi_r_5dr_dsg.html


----------



## Rowan83

Kerr said:


> These guys are offering the Golf R estate for less money and more miles.
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...e/68430/volkswagen/golf/20_tsi_r_5dr_dsg.html


I got this emailed to me today, it's crazy cheap! Probably won't be around long.


----------



## ardandy

Kerr said:


> These guys are offering the Golf R estate for less money and more miles.
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...e/68430/volkswagen/golf/20_tsi_r_5dr_dsg.html


That's actually slightly more expensive due to the deposit being £600 more. Worth it for the extra 2000miles though.


----------



## Banksy40

Kerr said:


> These guys are offering the Golf R estate for less money and more miles.
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...e/68430/volkswagen/golf/20_tsi_r_5dr_dsg.html


Change any of the options then change it back (term etc) and see what the cost is.


----------



## Nanoman

Kerr said:


> These guys are offering the Golf R estate for less money and more miles.
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...e/68430/volkswagen/golf/20_tsi_r_5dr_dsg.html


I got my Touareg through these guys. Would use them again.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Just been offered, thro' Drive The Deal a

VW Golf GTI 3 door manual
The only option being pure white paint (£260)
Total list £27637
Discount £4691
Price to pay - £22945

Finance deal I was given
6000 miles
£1000 deposit
£320.16 / 25 months
GMFV £13640
5.45% APR


----------



## Bero

Bristle Hound said:


> Just been offered, thro' Drive The Deal a
> 
> VW Golf GTI 3 door manual
> The only option being pure white paint (£260)
> Total list £27637
> Discount £4691
> Price to pay - £22945
> 
> Finance deal I was given
> 6000 miles
> £1000 deposit
> £320.16 / 25 months
> GMFV £13640
> 5.45% APR


Strange that Golf R have consistently been a lot cheaper than GTIs


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bero said:


> Strange that Golf R have consistently been a lot cheaper than GTIs


Base 3 door manual Golf R in pure white on drive the deal is currently discounted to £25952
So around £3k difference between the GTI & R at the mo


----------



## Bero

Bristle Hound said:


> Base 3 door manual Golf R in pure white on drive the deal is currently discounted to £25952
> So around £3k difference between the GTI & R at the mo


I mean on pcp deals. Interesting that the sales price is so close, that partially explains it...but even with better residuals on an R, i'm surprised.


----------



## carl123uk

Any good pcp deals with a low deposit at the moment?Want to spend about £3/400 on a deposit and anywhere upto £180 a month. Mid size car ie focus/leon


----------



## robertdon777

carl123uk said:


> Any good pcp deals with a low deposit at the moment?Want to spend about £3/400 on a deposit and anywhere upto £180 a month. Mid size car ie focus/leon


£900 deposit but only £150 a month inc VAT

Civic Diesel with Nav, 2 year deal but only 5K mileage allowance. Might be better to opt for this and pay the additional mileage which is usually about 6p per mile inc VAT.

10K allowance = £171 per month with £1027 deposit

http://www.mad-sheep.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/honda/civic-hatchback/civic-diesel-hatchback-16-i-dtec-se-plus-5dr-nav-74907980


----------



## Oldsparky

Hi all perhaps a daft question here but anyway 

My older lad has a decent job but a lousy credit history is it possible that I could get a car on pcp and let him use it? 

Thanks 

Roy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alan hanson

Wouldnt the insurance be an issue too? Thats something you dont want to get wrong and the worst happens a week


----------



## Hereisphilly

Yeah you'll have to read the t&cs as to what they want

On mine, the lease owner has to be the insurance policy holder. You can of course add your dad as a named driver, but if he is going to be driving it the most out of the two of you, then the insurance should be in his name I'm afraid

Maybe worth ringing up the company and asking them the question?

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## RD55 DUN

Decent deal on the Scirocco R

https://www.gateway2lease.com/cars/volkswagen/scirocco/scirocco-2.0-tsi-280-r.php?id=2372136

9+23

£195+Vat


----------



## alan hanson

i had to be the named driver policy holder etc wife is on the policy. had an email last week golf R 209 +VAT didnt see the exact details


----------



## carl123uk

ford-fiesta-red-edition-140bhp-166-p-m-average-over-2-yrlease-rivervaleleasing-2413449

Anybody got any thoughts on this? I thought it was a great price. Has anyone used rivervale leasing before?


----------



## ardandy

These are PCP prices I've got (3 years):

Fiesta ST3 (Met Blue) : £2000 dep - £190pm - (£7619 balloon)
Polo GTI (Conv Pack) : £2000 dep - £198pm - (£10000 balloon)


----------



## Toolslinger

carl123uk said:


> ford-fiesta-red-edition-140bhp-166-p-m-average-over-2-yrlease-rivervaleleasing-2413449
> 
> Anybody got any thoughts on this? I thought it was a great price. Has anyone used rivervale leasing before?


Hi Carl 
Got my fiesta st from them very professional.
I was originally going for the car you linked to,then test drove the st,there was no turning back.


----------



## millns84

ardandy said:


> These are PCP prices I've got (3 years):
> 
> Fiesta ST3 (Met Blue) : £2000 dep - £190pm - (£7619 balloon)
> Polo GTI (Conv Pack) : £2000 dep - £198pm - (£10000 balloon)


Are those net of VAT?


----------



## Christian6984

millns84 said:


> Are those net of VAT?


how about this for the ST

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co...iesta-hatchback-16-ecoboost-st-3-3dr-75301861


----------



## carl123uk

Seat ibiza deal

Vauxhall Corsair deal

Trying to decide which of these to take. Need to sell.my civic first


----------



## ardandy

millns84 said:


> Are those net of VAT?


Inc VAT.

Just had order confirmation.


----------



## robertdon777

carl123uk said:


> Seat ibiza deal
> 
> Vauxhall Corsair deal
> 
> Trying to decide which of these to take. Need to sell.my civic first


The Seat is the better looking Motor.


----------



## ardandy

Holy moly!

https://www.gateway2lease.com/cars/skoda/yeti/yeti-estate-1.2-tsi-110ps-monte-carlo.php?id=6855356


----------



## Banksy40

ardandy said:


> Holy moly!
> 
> https://www.gateway2lease.com/cars/skoda/yeti/yeti-estate-1.2-tsi-110ps-monte-carlo.php?id=6855356


Try changing any of the items (term / millage etc) and then set them back you get a very different price. A lot of the offers seem to do the same thing.


----------



## carl123uk

Sent off an email for this deal. Hoping I can maybe get it by the end or June. Gives me enough time to get my civic sold then. We buy any car only offered me £3.5k the cheeky gits 

http://www.fleetprices.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/seat/ibiza-coupe/ibiza-sport-coupe-12-tsi-110-fr-technology-3dr-82521187


----------



## DrEskimo

carl123uk said:


> Sent off an email for this deal. Hoping I can maybe get it by the end or June. Gives me enough time to get my civic sold then. We buy any car only offered me £3.5k the cheeky gits
> 
> http://www.fleetprices.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/seat/ibiza-coupe/ibiza-sport-coupe-12-tsi-110-fr-technology-3dr-82521187


Lease deals on smaller cars like this don't seem to make much sense to me....

Quick check on AutoTrader and there are host of 15 plate Ibiza's for about £5/6k...? About the same as this lease deal will cost you? Am I missing something or is that not a better option...?


----------



## ardandy

Banksy40 said:


> Try changing any of the items (term / millage etc) and then set them back you get a very different price. A lot of the offers seem to do the same thing.


So don't change the terms. It's a bargain! Need more miles, pay the excess.


----------



## Rowan83

ardandy said:


> Holy moly!
> 
> https://www.gateway2lease.com/cars/skoda/yeti/yeti-estate-1.2-tsi-110ps-monte-carlo.php?id=6855356


Now that's cheap! Good find.


----------



## carl123uk

DrEskimo said:


> Lease deals on smaller cars like this don't seem to make much sense to me....
> 
> Quick check on AutoTrader and there are host of 15 plate Ibiza's for about £5/6k...? About the same as this lease deal will cost you? Am I missing something or is that not a better option...?


I simply don't have £5/6k spare. No mot and covered by there 3 year warranty. Its hassle free motoring that I don't have to think about anything happening to.


----------



## DrEskimo

carl123uk said:


> I simply don't have £5/6k spare. No mot and covered by there 3 year warranty. Its hassle free motoring that I don't have to think about anything happening to.


But you can borrow as much as £7,500 atm for about £220pm (APR 3.9%). Saves you the upfront deposit and will only cost you about £400 in interest in total. Then you can buy and sell the car as you please, recoup some of that money back and drive as much as you like....

Could even look at a couple of years old and then use the money saved to get an extended warranty for the dealer before the 3yr one is up?

MOT at £50 a year is hardly an expense when you consider the cost of the lease...!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Seat Leon Sport Coupe 2.0 TSI Cupra 290 3dr

Cheap as I reckon! :thumb:
https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...ase/73174/seat/leon/20_tsi_cupra_290_3dr.html

Or the 5 door version
https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...ase/73176/seat/leon/20_tsi_cupra_290_5dr.html


----------



## rory1992

Wow thats mental id happily take a downgrade from my m135i to that right now if i could. 
The difference in price between 8k to 10k miles is a joke thought id just take the hit in going over.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deanoecosse

Some cracking deals on the Focus ST this week.
http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/ford/focus-hatchback

24 MONTH / 8,000 MILES PER YEAR
PERSONAL CONTRACT
£180.00 ADMIN FEE
ALL INCLUDING VAT
1 x £1,917.07 23 x £159.76
1 x £1,572.70 23 x £174.74
1 x £1,156.90 23 x £192.82
1 x £645.19 23 x £215.06
NO DEPOSIT
23 x £232.99


----------



## Bristle Hound

Deanoecosse said:


> Some cracking deals on the Focus ST this week.
> http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/ford/focus-hatchback
> 
> 24 MONTH / 8,000 MILES PER YEAR
> PERSONAL CONTRACT
> £180.00 ADMIN FEE
> ALL INCLUDING VAT
> 1 x £1,917.07 23 x £159.76
> 1 x £1,572.70 23 x £174.74
> 1 x £1,156.90 23 x £192.82
> 1 x £645.19 23 x £215.06
> NO DEPOSIT
> 23 x £232.99


'Tis a diesel not a petrol unfortunately 
Still a good deal mind if you like your oil burners :thumb:
http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...back-20-tdci-185-st-3-navigation-5dr-83676168


----------



## Hereisphilly

Bristle Hound said:


> 'Tis a diesel not a petrol unfortunately
> Still a good deal mind if you like your oil burners :thumb:
> http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...back-20-tdci-185-st-3-navigation-5dr-83676168


The petrol St always seems to be really expensive on lease vs rivals, it's weird

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Citroen C1 Hatchback 1.2 PureTech Flair 5dr

*£32,39* incl VAT rental per month
£1200.00 incl VAT initial rental
Personal contract hire
Contract term : 14 months
Rental profile : Initial rental + 13 Rentals
Annual mileage : 10000
http://www.vehicles4work.com/person...k/c1-hatchback-12-puretech-flair-5dr-83942311

5000 miles £29.99/month with a £1200 deposit
15000 miles £46.79/month with a £1200 deposit
Both 14 month PCH contracts again

Anything out there cheaper on PCH?


----------



## Toolslinger

I Posted this on pistonheads seems very cheap http://www.walkersmotorgroup.co.uk/offers/leasing/new-vauxhall-corsa-16-vxr-205-ps


----------



## horico

New deals out for the golf R. Rumour has it VW are doing a loyalty discount for existing leasers - should find out Monday what it is. Regardless, the deals on the estate are pretty awesome again. Don't expect it to last very long though.

The one on the link is an example, through a fleet manager at a dealer will be slightly cheaper.

http://www.vehicles4work.com/person...-estate/golf-estate-20-tsi-r-5dr-dsg-87625399

Bedford VW are reportedly doing one at 1500 down, 215pm on 10k pa. I expect other dealers figures will be similar depending on the level of contribution 'that' dealer makes.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Seat Leon Hatchback 2.0 TSI Cupra Black 290 5dr

PCH 24 months

Initial rental £2400
Followed by 23 months at £131.99 / month
5000 miles / year
Admin fee's £180

8000 miles / year
£155.99 / month

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...508/seat/leon/20_tsi_cupra_black_290_5dr.html

DSG version

5000 miles / year
£161.99 / month

8000 miles / year
£185.99 / month

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...seat/leon/20_tsi_cupra_black_290_5dr_dsg.html

All figures quoted incl VAT


----------



## robertdon777

As Above but with lower deposit and more miles:

Leon Hatchback
*2.0 TSI Cupra Black 290 5dr*
5 door, Petrol, Manual

10000 mpa	
Rental profile: 3 + 23	Personal contract hire
£239.29 incl VAT monthly rental
£717.88 incl VAT initial rental

fleetprices.co.uk

Total of: £6221.55 over 2 years works out about £200 more (with the 6p a mile added) than Central but a much lower deposit to find)


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bristle Hound said:


> Seat Leon Hatchback 2.0 TSI Cupra Black 290 5dr
> 
> PCH 24 months
> 
> Initial rental £2400
> Followed by 23 months at £131.99 / month
> 5000 miles / year
> Admin fee's £180
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...508/seat/leon/20_tsi_cupra_black_290_5dr.html
> 
> All figures quoted incl VAT


^ This deal with *no initial rental (deposit)*

24 straight rentals of £233.99 :doublesho

Metallic paint included
10-12 week factory order
This car retails at just over £31K

Still 7.2p excess miles incl. VAT

Tempting ...


----------



## Tricky Red

Bristle Hound said:


> ^ This deal with *no initial rental (deposit)*
> 
> 24 straight rentals of £233.99 :doublesho
> 
> Metallic paint included
> 10-12 week factory order
> This car retails at just over £31K
> 
> Still 7.2p excess miles incl. VAT
> 
> Tempting ...


With Central UK Vehicle Leasing?


----------



## robertdon777

Bristle Hound said:


> ^ This deal with *no initial rental (deposit)*
> 
> 24 straight rentals of £233.99 :doublesho
> 
> Metallic paint included
> 10-12 week factory order
> This car retails at just over £31K
> 
> Still 7.2p excess miles incl. VAT
> 
> Tempting ...


Yes very, you'd lose more just driving out the showroom if bought with cash than the lease cost over 2 years.

Makes you realise how cheap cars are becoming and how throw away they are viewed by the younger generation.

A top of the range Hot Hatch with close to 300bhp and plenty of equipment/tech for a little over £5.5K over 2 years.... madness.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Tricky Red said:


> With Central UK Vehicle Leasing?


Yes
https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...508/seat/leon/20_tsi_cupra_black_290_5dr.html

They're not advertising that no deposit deal on their site but I've had an email & its on the VW R OC Forum too
http://www.vwroc.com/forums/topic/14623-seat-leon-cupra-black-ed-from-£10499-vat-per-month/


----------



## alan hanson

all about timing for that price id have snatched it up with the saving against what id use more in petrol


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bristle Hound said:


> Seat Leon Hatchback 2.0 TSI Cupra Black 290 5dr
> 
> PCH 24 months
> 
> Initial rental £2400
> Followed by 23 months at £131.99 / month
> 5000 miles / year
> Admin fee's £180
> 
> 8000 miles / year
> £155.99 / month
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...508/seat/leon/20_tsi_cupra_black_290_5dr.html
> 
> DSG version
> 
> 5000 miles / year
> £161.99 / month
> 
> 8000 miles / year
> £185.99 / month
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...seat/leon/20_tsi_cupra_black_290_5dr_dsg.html
> 
> All figures quoted incl VAT





Bristle Hound said:


> ^ This deal with *no initial rental (deposit)*
> 
> 24 straight rentals of £233.99 :doublesho
> 
> Metallic paint included
> 10-12 week factory order
> This car retails at just over £31K
> 
> Still 7.2p excess miles incl. VAT
> 
> Tempting ...


These 2 deals finished this morning


----------



## Bristle Hound

Seat Leon Hatchback 2.0 TSI Cupra Black 290 5dr
Free Metallic Paint

PCH 24 months

Initial rental £2400
Followed by 23 months at £163.80 (incl.VAT) / month
10,000 miles / year
Admin fee's £239.99

https://www.nationalvehiclesolution...RA-2.0TSi-290ps-BLACK-ED-Personal-Lease/43352


----------



## Bristle Hound

Volkswagen Golf Hatchback 2.0 TSI R 3dr [Nav] MY17
Metallic paint included

PCH 24 months

1+23 @ £296.02 / month incl. VAT
No initial deposit
6000 miles / year
£300 doc fee's

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...back/golf-hatchback-20-tsi-r-3dr-nav-96197391


----------



## DrEskimo

Bristle Hound said:


> Volkswagen Golf Hatchback 2.0 TSI R 3dr [Nav] MY17
> Metallic paint included
> 
> PCH 24 months
> 
> 1+23 @ £296.02 / month incl. VAT
> No initial deposit
> 6000 miles / year
> £300 doc fee's
> 
> http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...back/golf-hatchback-20-tsi-r-3dr-nav-96197391


Are these the Golf R, or R-Line as in extra styling?


----------



## alan hanson

that has to be an actual R


----------



## DrEskimo

Blimey...was looking at changing down to an A3 to save money, but thats even cheaper...!

Never done a lease before though. Guess they are a bit of a nightmare if you want to leave early?


----------



## alan hanson

virtually impossible tbh mine on lease i wana leave i have to pay whats outstanding

there were far better R deals than that awhile back, Audi on lease seem to command a high figure. I looked at an A3 and they wanted stupid money saved a fair whack and got a GTD with lots of toys as standard.


----------



## Bristle Hound

DrEskimo said:


> Are these the Golf R, or R-Line as in extra styling?


Its an Golf R Doc not an R-Line :thumb:


----------



## Steviemk6

select car leasing is doing a slightly better deal.

6 months upfront, 2 yr deal, 8k miles 272pm 

Stevie


----------



## Tricky Red

Wife has just ordered an Audi A4 Sport 1.4TFSI for £2400 down (her current car value) + £99.99 + VAT for 2 years. 10k miles per year. 

Seemed a good deal


----------



## Bristle Hound

Tricky Red said:


> Wife has just ordered an Audi A4 Sport 1.4TFSI for £2400 down (her current car value) + £99.99 + VAT for 2 years. 10k miles per year.
> 
> Seemed a good deal


https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...ur_lease/72536/audi/a4/14t_fsi_sport_4dr.html
:thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red

Bristle Hound said:


> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...ur_lease/72536/audi/a4/14t_fsi_sport_4dr.html
> :thumb:


That's the fella

Deal is via Audi Finance by all accounts


----------



## Bristle Hound

Volkswagen Golf Hatchback 2.0 TSI R 5dr [Nav]
Metallic paint included

PCH 24 months

1+23 @ £276.74 / month incl. VAT
No initial deposit
6000 miles / year
£300 doc. fee's

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...back/golf-hatchback-20-tsi-r-5dr-nav-97859941


----------



## Bristle Hound

Audi A6 Diesel Avant 2.0 TDI Ultra SE Executive 5dr

PCH 24 months

1+23 @ £337.63 / month incl. VAT
No initial deposit
10,000 miles / year
£300 doc. fee's

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...-avant-20-tdi-ultra-se-executive-5dr-97089664


----------



## robertdon777

Bristle Hound said:


> Volkswagen Golf Hatchback 2.0 TSI R 5dr [Nav]
> Metallic paint included
> 
> PCH 24 months
> 
> 1+23 @ £276.74 / month incl. VAT
> No initial deposit
> 6000 miles / year
> £300 doc. fee's
> 
> http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...back/golf-hatchback-20-tsi-r-5dr-nav-97859941


Now that is cheap!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Skoda Yeti Outdoor Estate 1.2 TSI [110] SE L 5dr
Metallic paint included

PCH 24 months

1+23 @ £156.64 / month incl. VAT
No initial deposit
8000 miles / year
£300 doc. fee's

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...i-outdoor-estate-12-tsi-110-se-l-5dr-97474089


----------



## andy665

www.selectcarleasing.co.uk

Golf R 5 door

£2041 deposit

23x £226

24 months / 10k per annum


----------



## Nanoman

Crazy deals on the Skoda Yeti just now (I love that car for some reason)

£2k deposit and from £72 a month.

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/vehicle/detail/70127/skoda/yeti_outdoor_estate.html


----------



## aldouk

Some good deals, especially with the 23+1

Quite comparable to Lings cars. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Nanoman said:


> Crazy deals on the Skoda Yeti just now (I love that car for some reason)
> 
> £2k deposit and from £72 a month.
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/vehicle/detail/70127/skoda/yeti_outdoor_estate.html


Don't forget the £2k deposits with CVL are + VAT, so in reality £2400 deposit


----------



## robertdon777

Fleetprices doing the Cupra Leon 290 edition for cheap, not sure how it compares to the others but:

£194.42 incl VAT monthly rentals

£1749.82 incl VAT Deposit

(their fee usually £180)

2 year deal 10K a year mileage

So: £266 a month all in.... For a 290bhp 5dr Good Sized Hot Hatch


----------



## Bristle Hound

robertdon777 said:


> Fleetprices doing the Cupra Leon 290 edition for cheap, not sure how it compares to the others but:
> 
> £194.42 incl VAT monthly rentals
> 
> £1749.82 incl VAT Deposit
> 
> (their fee usually £180)
> 
> 2 year deal 10K a year mileage
> 
> So: £266 a month all in.... For a 290bhp 5dr Good Sized Hot Hatch


3 door version 
SEAT Leon Sport Coupe 2.0 TSI Cupra Black 290 3dr
Metallic paint included

PCH 24 months

1+23 @ £261.17 / month incl. VAT
No initial deposit
10,000 miles / year
£300 doc. fee's

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...ort-coupe-20-tsi-cupra-black-290-3dr-97168811


----------



## robertdon777

Dirt cheap both those deals.


----------



## Kerr

A little Smart car with big spec for £60 per month with VAT. £1500 deposit.

http://gbvehiclecontracts.cmail20.c...2A39139A164A/B79F95539AD9A3D6775FA7C4C6318CD9


----------



## Bristle Hound

Seat Leon Hatchback 2.0 TSI Cupra Black 290 5dr
Metallic paint included

PCH 24 months

1+23 @ £268.49 / month incl. VAT
*No initial deposit*
10,000 miles / year
£300 doc. fee's

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...hatchback-20-tsi-cupra-black-290-5dr-97168850

Skoda Yeti Estate 1.2 TSI 110 Monte Carlo 5dr DSG
Metallic paint included

PCH 24 months

1+23 @ £142.50 / month incl. VAT
*No initial deposit*
6000 miles / year
£300 doc. fee's

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...tate-12-tsi-110-monte-carlo-5dr-dsg-100465080


----------



## aldouk

Bristle, have you used 21st century cars?

I've seen a nice 335d on there but it only has 5000 miles per annum.


----------



## Christian6984

aldouk said:


> Bristle, have you used 21st century cars?
> 
> I've seen a nice 335d on there but it only has 5000 miles per annum.


Have a look on contracthireandleasing.com and you can see what you can get for more miles, looks like its around the £400 ish per month for one with 10k PA and a £1200-1400 deposit.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

aldouk said:


> Bristle, have you used 21st century cars?
> 
> I've seen a nice 335d on there but it only has 5000 miles per annum.


Can be worth calling round , the agencies obviously want the lowest price for their headlines so quote with 5k but I've found going 5k to 10k is usually only about 10% on to the monthlies.


----------



## Christian6984

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Can be worth calling round , the agencies obviously want the lowest price for their headlines so quote with 5k but I've found going 5k to 10k is usually only about 10% on to the monthlies.


Definitely worth a shot as aldouk mentioned 21st century motors came up a while ago on my facebook as 'post you may be interested in' and seem to do some good prices and even local to me as there based in Preston


----------



## Bristle Hound

aldouk said:


> Bristle, have you used 21st century cars?


Yes. Currently going thro' one at the mo
So far so good (touch wood lol)


----------



## rory1992

https://www.selectcarleasing.co.uk/car-leasing/bmw/2_series/coupe/m240i_2dr_[nav]_step_auto/75774.html

Id be swapping my m135i for this if i didnt need practicality. 300 a month for a car that can do 0-100 in 9.8s mental.I did find cheaper a few days ago at £299.99 with 6+23 and 10k but cant for the life of me think what website it was.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## rory1992

Not sure if these are reliable and the deposit may hurt a bit but the monthlies are cheap 
https://www.allcarleasing.co.uk/car-leasing/bmw/2-series/coupe/m240i-2dr-nav-step-auto#.V9GuVHRwbqA

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Skoda Yeti 1.2TSI Monte Carlo DSG Auto
Metallic paint included

PCH 24 months

1+23 @ £159 / month incl. VAT
*No initial deposit*
8,000 miles / year (7.2p /mile excess mileage)
*No* doc. fee's

Financed thro' Skoda Finance

http://www.simpsonsskoda.co.uk/new-car-offers/yeti-monte-carlo/


----------



## millns84

Bristle Hound said:


> Skoda Yeti 1.2TSI Monte Carlo DSG Auto
> Metallic paint included
> 
> PCH 24 months
> 
> 1+23 @ £159 / month incl. VAT
> *No initial deposit*
> 8,000 miles / year (7.2p /mile excess mileage)
> *No* doc. fee's
> 
> Financed thro' Skoda Finance
> 
> http://www.simpsonsskoda.co.uk/new-car-offers/yeti-monte-carlo/


That is properly cheap and fairly good mileage allowance too.


----------



## rob_vrs

Just ordered a VW Golf GTD Estate, manual, metallic paint:
10k miles per year
6+23months term
£1385 initial then 23payments of £231  all including VAT.

Its an offer VW have on a set number of cars at the moment.

Rob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deanoecosse

rob_vrs said:


> Just ordered a VW Golf GTD Estate, manual, metallic paint:
> 10k miles per year
> 6+23months term
> £1385 initial then 23payments of £231  all including VAT.
> 
> Its an offer VW have on a set number of cars at the moment.
> 
> Rob
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost went for the GTD estate deal aswell Rob, but went for their deal on the Scirocco 2.0 Tdi 'R' Line this morning. VW are putting £600 into a limited number of cars on PCH, so the leasing costs are great on certain models just now.
I put in £2500 initial payment and 23 x £159 for 10k miles pa. £6157 over the term. :thumb: Theres no way I would lose less than that in depreciation if I'd paid cash.


----------



## rob_vrs

Thats we looked at scirocco but thought the extra space would be handy in a gtd estate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

VW Golf 1.6TDI GT Edition 5dr Manual

(18" ALLOYS
SAT NAV
PANORAMIC SUNROOF
BLUETOOTH
FRONT AND REAR PARKING SENSORS
PRIVACY GLASS
HALF ALCANTARA SEATS)

PCH 24 months

*No initial deposit*
1+23 @ £197.98 / month incl. VAT 5000 miles / year
1+23 @ £225.60 / month incl VAT 10,000 miles / year
1+23 @ £251.98 / month incl VAT 15,000 miles / year

£180 doc. fee's

Contact CVL direct (offer not on their website)
https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/


----------



## Bristle Hound

Honda Civic Diesel Hatchback 1.6 i-DTEC Sport 5dr

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £2400 incl. VAT
23 months @ £71.99 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...ase/67810/honda/civic/16_idtec_sport_5dr.html


----------



## sshooie

I'm considering an R estate, but I am waiting for a decent deal on 25k pa.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Jaguar Xf Diesel Saloon 2.0d [180] R-Sport 4dr Auto [2017]

PCH 9+23 5k

£2397.49 / £266.39

8k is £25/mth more

https://www.selectcarleasing.co.uk/car-leasing/jaguar/xf/saloon/20d_𖐬]_r~sport_4dr_auto/68617.html

Xe R-Sport is £242 on same terms


----------



## millns84

Honda Civic 1.6 i-DTEC Sport 5dr

24 month - 5k per annum - £2,200.00 deposit and £71.99 per month! :doublesho


----------



## Paintmaster1982

Looking at a lease a Octavia vrs 184 diesel from Simpsons skoda. £2490 deposit 23 payments of £159 month. 10k miles. 

Can't think of a better deal


----------



## Hereisphilly

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Looking at a lease a Octavia vrs 184 diesel from Simpsons skoda. £2490 deposit 23 payments of £159 month. 10k miles.
> 
> Can't think of a better deal


That sounds great!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## millns84

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Looking at a lease a Octavia vrs 184 diesel from Simpsons skoda. £2490 deposit 23 payments of £159 month. 10k miles.
> 
> Can't think of a better deal


Just looked at that - Includes sat nav and metallic paint too.

Hope there's a deal like that going in 6-12 months when I look to change cars :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

MINI Clubman Diesel Estate 2.0 Cooper D 6dr [Chili Pack]
Metallic paint included

PCH 36 months

6+35 @ £197.39 / month incl. VAT
£1184.33 initial deposit incl. VAT
8,000 miles / year
£114 Admin. fee's

http://www.selectvehiclelease.co.uk...l-estate-20-cooper-d-6dr-chili-pack-107512669


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Audi S4

PCH 9+23 with 10k
£3110.29 + £345

Select Contracts UK ltd

These don't often drop under 400 with reasonable miles.


----------



## Hereisphilly

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Audi S4
> 
> PCH 9+23 with 10k
> £3110.29 + £345
> 
> Select Contracts UK ltd
> 
> These don't often drop under 400 with reasonable miles.


That's decent!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Jaguar F-Pace Diesel Estate 2.0d Prestige 5dr Auto AWD

PCH 36 months

1+35 @ £589.69 / month incl. VAT
*No initial deposit*
8000 miles / year
No doc. fee's

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...el-estate-20d-prestige-5dr-auto-awd-114962108


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Bristle Hound said:


> Jaguar F-Pace Diesel Estate 2.0d Prestige 5dr Auto AWD
> 
> 1+35 @ £589.69 / month incl. VAT
> *No initial deposit*


Oooh, that's interesting. Usually 5 and a bit on 3+35 but not doing deposit up front could be handy for some I'd imagine.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Few places getting E class deals so looks like there's an MB offer/push hit the network.
Worth shopping around anf pushing for a discount on fees. I got a decent saving on my current playing brokers off against each other.

E220d AMG Line 4dr 9G-Tronic can be had for under 300 on 9+23 with 10k


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

***Stock Deal***

Mercedes-Benz E Class Coupe
E200 AMG Line Edition 2dr 7G-Tronic [2017]

9+23 with 8k
£1,879.09/£208.79

https://www.selectcarleasing.co.uk/...200_amg_line_edition_2dr_7g~tronic/72652.html

(I've put a few Select deals on here but I'm not attached to Select btw, got my current car from them and get updates!)


----------



## robertdon777

Can anyone better this deal:

*Golf Diesel Hatchback
1.6 TDI 110 Match Edition 5dr DSG*

£244 a month £742 deposit

24 month lease.

Looking at one for the Mrs, She has an ML at present, we can now downsize as we have a VW Camper van for holidays/camping. As she drives in and out of Brum everyday it needs to be an Auto.

Maybe even a Polo 5dr DSG?

MPG wise not too bothered, her 3.0 Diesel ML does about 24mpg average (spends approx £160 a month fuel). So anything around 40 would be a bonus.

Would like Active Cruise though (All the Golfs seem to have this not sure on Polos)


----------



## Bristle Hound

MINI Hatchback Diesel 2.0 Cooper S D 5dr [Chili Pack]

PCH 36 months

1+35 @ £204.19 / month incl. VAT
*No initial deposit*
8,000 miles / year
£299.99 Admin. fee's

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...diesel-20-cooper-s-d-5dr-chili-pack-126486227


----------



## Kap01

Bristle Hound said:


> MINI Hatchback Diesel 2.0 Cooper S D 5dr [Chili Pack]
> 
> PCH 36 months
> 
> 1+35 @ £204.19 / month incl. VAT
> *No initial deposit*
> 8,000 miles / year
> £299.99 Admin. fee's
> 
> http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...diesel-20-cooper-s-d-5dr-chili-pack-126486227


Stonking deal.


----------



## robertdon777

They have the estate in an Auto for a decent price:

Clubman Diesel Estate
2.0 Cooper D 6dr Auto [Chili Pack]
6 door, Diesel, Automatic

£253

£760 deposit

36 month.

Would prefer a 24 month deal though.


----------



## Kerr

TRL are doing PCP deals on the MINI JCW

http://www.babybmw.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=91489

£289 per month with £289 deposit over 4 years.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

robertdon777 said:


> Can anyone better this deal:
> 
> *Golf Diesel Hatchback
> 1.6 TDI 110 Match Edition 5dr DSG*
> 
> £244 a month £742 deposit
> 
> 24 month lease.
> 
> Looking at one for the Mrs, She has an ML at present, we can now downsize as we have a VW Camper van for holidays/camping. As she drives in and out of Brum everyday it needs to be an Auto.
> 
> Maybe even a Polo 5dr DSG?
> 
> MPG wise not too bothered, her 3.0 Diesel ML does about 24mpg average (spends approx £160 a month fuel). So anything around 40 would be a bonus.
> 
> Would like Active Cruise though (All the Golfs seem to have this not sure on Polos)


That looks really good.
If you pop the model in here, it's a good aggregator and will give you a good indication of value. Fees vary hugely and can add 10/month equivalent.

https://www.contracthireandleasing.com/personal/car-contract-hire-and-leasing/


----------



## DrEskimo

Kerr said:


> TRL are doing PCP deals on the MINI JCW
> 
> http://www.babybmw.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=91489
> 
> £289 per month with £289 deposit over 4 years.


That's just daft...

These well equipped as standard?


----------



## Bristle Hound

DrEskimo said:


> That's just daft...
> 
> These well equipped as standard?


Not too bad, but a JCW will always need a chilli pack at the very least IMHO
48 month PCP would put me off mind


----------



## DrEskimo

Bristle Hound said:


> Not too bad, but a JCW will always need a chilli pack at the very least IMHO
> 48 month PCP would put me off mind


Ah right. So it's a pretty basic spec? Still even if it was £50 more, it would still be pretty good!

My GF has a Cooper with the Chilli pack and agree it's a bit of a must.


----------



## Darlofan

All these are with low/average mileage. Are deals available for higher mile drivers 25k+ or is it a case of just paying the excess miles which would be expensive!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

These people have a quote engine that goes up to 37k

https://www.nationwidevehiclecontracts.co.uk/


----------



## Hereisphilly

Volkswagen Golf Diesel Estate 2.0 TDI 184 GTD 5dr

Soon to be phased out model but..

http://www.britanniacarfinance.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/volkswagen/golf-estate/golf-diesel-estate-20-tdi-184-gtd-5dr-126900515?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Golf%20GTD%20Estate&utm_content=Golf%20GTD%20Estate+CID_8229a3dad5efb9ea62654077da2d2a68&utm_source=Email%20marketing%20software&utm_term=Personal%20Lease

£179.99 incl VAT rental per month
£2400.00 incl VAT initial rental

Personal contract hire
Contract term : 24 months
Rental profile : £2000 + 23 Payments
Annual mileage : 10000


----------



## dineshee28

I got a pcp deal mini countryman for the missus 500 deposit, 150pm three year old countryman full media and chilli pack.

Good deal me thinks!


----------



## Bristle Hound

dineshee28 said:


> I got a pcp deal mini countryman for the missus 500 deposit, 150pm three year old countryman full media and chilli pack.
> 
> Good deal me thinks!


Which model CM?
Got a link to the Deale / Dealers please


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bmw 3 Series Diesel Saloon 335d xDrive M Sport 4dr Step Auto

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £2721.49 incl. VAT
23 months @ £302.39 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...series/335d_xdrive_m_sport_4dr_step_auto.html

Or buy one with over £8300 discount 

https://broadspeed.com/CarView/BMW/3-Series/41329/335d_M Sport_3.0_Diesel_Automatic__doors


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Bristle Hound said:


> Bmw 3 Series Diesel Saloon 335d xDrive M Sport 4dr Step Auto
> 
> PCH 24 months
> 
> Initial payment £2721.49 incl. VAT
> 23 months @ £302.39 incl. VAT
> 5000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's £180
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...series/335d_xdrive_m_sport_4dr_step_auto.html
> 
> Or buy one with over £8300 discount
> 
> https://broadspeed.com/CarView/BMW/3-Series/41329/335d_M Sport_3.0_Diesel_Automatic__doors


That's ballpark what I got mine for a year ago, my cousin got one too and a cracking PCH deal. But after seeing discounts around, could be tempted to buy one next time as we love it. More economical for options too.

Local dealers are offering almost same discount as broadspeed on pcp without haggling so suspect could go for even less.
https://www.petervardy.com/bmw/offer/335d-xdrive-m-sport


----------



## ncd

dineshee28 said:


> I got a pcp deal mini countryman for the missus 500 deposit, 150pm three year old countryman full media and chilli pack.
> 
> Good deal me thinks!


Sounds like a good deal, where from?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Jaguar XF Diesel Saloon 2.0d [180] R-Sport 4dr Auto
(Vehicle's in stock)

PCH 24 months (1+23)

*All no initial deposit*

24 months @ £311.35 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

24 months @ £339.00 incl.VAT
8000 / year

24 months @ £357.44 incl.VAT
10,000 / year

Admin fee's £299.99

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...sel-saloon-20d-180-r-sport-4dr-auto-131339325


----------



## percymon

JoeyJoeJo said:


> That's ballpark what I got mine for a year ago, my cousin got one too and a cracking PCH deal. But after seeing discounts around, could be tempted to buy one next time as we love it. More economical for options too.
> 
> Local dealers are offering almost same discount as broadspeed on pcp without haggling so suspect could go for even less.
> https://www.petervardy.com/bmw/offer/335d-xdrive-m-sport


Most BMW dealers will match coast2coastcars as far as discount is concerned (currently £8456 off std spec) - they need to shift cars


----------



## Bristle Hound

Audi S5 Sportback quattro 5dr Tiptronic (new model)

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £3600 incl. VAT
23 months @ £335.99 incl. VAT
10,000 miles / year
13p +VAT / mile excess mileage

Admin fee's £180 incl. VAT

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...e/77108/audi/a5/s5_quattro_5dr_tiptronic.html


----------



## Bristle Hound

Volkswagen Touareg Diesel Estate 3.0 V6 TDI BMT 262 R Line Plus 5dr Tip Auto

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £3600 incl. VAT
23 months @ £359.99 incl. VAT
10,000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180 incl. VAT

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing..._v6_tdi_bmt_262_r_line_plus_5dr_tip_auto.html


----------



## tosh

Just got this email today... this is a crazy price, for a LOT of car...

The Volvo XC60 D4 SE Nav can be yours for just £249 a month on Personal Contract Hire with Volvo Car Leasing*

• Initial rental £1,494
• 48 month agreement
• 10,000 miles per annum
• Excess mileage charges apply

*Important information: 18s & over, subject to status. You will not own the vehicle and it must be returned in good condition to avoid further charges. Excess mileage charges 17.46p per mile. Subject to availability at participating dealers. Offer ends 31/03/17.

found this link as well for R-Design models
http://www.volvocars.com/uk/cars/new-models/xc60/offers/personal#xc60-pch


----------



## Bristle Hound

tosh said:


> Just got this email today... this is a crazy price, for a LOT of car...
> 
> The Volvo XC60 D4 SE Nav can be yours for just £249 a month on Personal Contract Hire with Volvo Car Leasing*
> 
> • Initial rental £1,494
> • 48 month agreement
> • 10,000 miles per annum
> • Excess mileage charges apply
> 
> *Important information: 18s & over, subject to status. You will not own the vehicle and it must be returned in good condition to avoid further charges. Excess mileage charges 17.46p per mile. Subject to availability at participating dealers. Offer ends 31/03/17.
> 
> found this link as well for R-Design models
> http://www.volvocars.com/uk/cars/new-models/xc60/offers/personal#xc60-pch


Couple of 24 month / 5000 miles per annum Volvo XC60 deals I found

Volvo Xc60 Diesel Estate D4 [190] SE Nav 5dr [Leather]

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £2400 incl. VAT
23 months @ £167.99 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180 incl. VAT

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...713/volvo/xc60/d4_190_se_nav_5dr_leather.html

Volvo Xc60 Diesel Estate D4 [190] R DESIGN 5dr

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £2400 incl. VAT
23 months @ £179.99 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...ase/68663/volvo/xc60/d4_190_r_design_5dr.html

Admin fee's £180 incl. VAT


----------



## Tomm

This thread has lead me to this offer which I showed to a friend.

https://www.selectcarleasing.co.uk/car-leasing/volkswagen/scirocco/coupe.html

He has just ordered an R in black, seems to be happy with the offer.

Unfortunately I have no idea if it's a good deal or not!


----------



## bigbadjay

Any high milage deals 20k plus on an exec/sports? Anyone?

Too late for everyone now but I ordered a fiesta ST line 66plate for £136pm inc vat. 900 ish initial. Gunmetal and matching wheels. 140bhp version ...... poop off a shovel...high spec brilliant for a 1.0 turbo maybe use this as a benchmark

10k per year 24months


----------



## ardandy

I paid £2000 dep and £200pm for my Polo GTI.

That's PCP not lease and I should get my £2000 deposit back when it comes to trade in/sell on after 3 years. That's 10k pa. So in essence £200pm no deposit. (Maybe)


----------



## Hereisphilly

ardandy said:


> I paid £2000 dep and £200pm for my Polo GTI.
> 
> That's PCP not lease and I should get my £2000 deposit back when it comes to trade in/sell on after 3 years. That's 10k pa. So in essence £200pm no deposit. (Maybe)


That's decent, I'm guessing that's from the dealer is it? I'm after a polo gti in Nov

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy

Bought it through drivethedeal.

£16500 for GTI in white with auto lights/wipers/apple carplay.


----------



## Christian6984

Polo Hatchback
1.8 TSI GTI 5dr
5 door, Petrol, Manual

Contract term:36 months
Rental profile:3 + 35
Annual mileage:8000
35 monthly rentals of:£190.80
Initial rental:£572.40
Processing fee:£0.00
Finance doc fee:£0.00

http://www.kgvs.co.uk/personal-leas...hback/polo-hatchback-18-tsi-gti-5dr-133845572


----------



## rich-hill

Nissan LEAF 24KW with home charger 
6,000 miles / year
£189 deposit £189 / month
PCP

Ask for Rich

http://www.southwestnissan.co.uk/new-car-offers/leaf/


----------



## robertdon777

rich-hill said:


> Nissan LEAF 24KW with home charger
> 6,000 miles / year
> £189 deposit £189 / month
> PCP
> 
> Ask for Rich
> 
> http://www.southwestnissan.co.uk/new-car-offers/leaf/


That is a blinding deal


----------



## ardandy

robertdon777 said:


> That is a blinding deal


It's not.

Can get a 30kWh Acenta LEAF for

36 months (3+35)
8,000mpa
8p / mile
Deposit: £525.27
Monthly: £175.09 (Inc VAT)


----------



## ardandy

Can also get a 24kWh Acenta:

36 months (3+35)
8,000mpa
8p / mile
Deposit: £444.33
Monthly: £148.11 (Inc VAT)


----------



## rich-hill

ardandy said:


> Can also get a 24kWh Acenta:
> 
> 36 months (3+35)
> 8,000mpa
> 8p / mile
> Deposit: £444.33
> Monthly: £148.11 (Inc VAT)


They are both crackers, where are they?
I saw they had a £295+VAT set up fee sneaked in.
Do you get a home charger install as well?


----------



## ardandy

http://www.whatcar.com/car-leasing/deals/nissan/leaf/


----------



## robertdon777

Cheap deal those, real good value motoring with the Leaf


----------



## ardandy

rich-hill said:


> They are both crackers, where are they?
> I saw they had a £295+VAT set up fee sneaked in.
> Do you get a home charger install as well?


I imagine so as it's Nissan that give you the free charger and not a dealer 'thing'. Worst case with a home charger is £250 installed.

http://charge.pod-point.com/nissan-...Free-Partner&gclid=CMLjsefvvNECFc-6GwodV2AFrg


----------



## Bristle Hound

Seat Leon Hatchback 1.4 EcoTSI FR Technology 5dr

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £2400.00 incl. VAT
23 months @ £101.99 incl. VAT
6000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...37/seat/leon/14_ecotsi_fr_technology_5dr.html

Citroen Space Tourer Diesel Estate 1.6 BlueHDi 115 Business M [9 Seat] 5dr

PCH 18 months

Initial payment £2400.00 incl. VAT
23 months @ £65.99 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £2400.00 incl. VAT
23 months @ £143.99 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...rer/16_bluehdi_115_business_m_9_seat_5dr.html


----------



## Bristle Hound

VW Polo GTi 1.8TSi 192ps 3dr man

PCH 36 months

Initial payment £1573.92 incl. VAT
35 months @ £174.88 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/


----------



## Hereisphilly

Bristle Hound said:


> VW Polo GTi 1.8TSi 192ps 3dr man
> 
> PCH 36 months
> 
> Initial payment £1573.92 incl. VAT
> 35 months @ £174.88 incl. VAT
> 5000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's £180
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/


Now if they can just keep a deal similar to that until I'm ready I'll be happy

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy

I paid £2000 dep
£200pm

That's PCP. I should get at least my £2000 back come resell time in 3 years making it £200pm with no deposit.

That's for the 5 door with 10k pa and £550 worth of options.


----------



## Hereisphilly

ardandy said:


> I paid £2000 dep
> £200pm
> 
> That's PCP. I should get at least my £2000 back come resell time in 3 years making it £200pm with no deposit.
> 
> That's for the 5 door with 10k pa and £550 worth of options.


Oh okay, the £2000 return is based on the car keeping that much of value during the term? Or are you paying the balloon payment and then selling it on?

Not 100% clued up on how these PCP jobbys work

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

ardandy said:


> I paid £2000 dep
> £200pm
> 
> That's PCP. I should get at least my £2000 back come resell time in 3 years making it £200pm with no deposit.
> 
> That's for the 5 door with 10k pa and £550 worth of options.


Have you checked the trade in for the car recently and your settlement figure? Can give you an indication of how optimistic you are being with the equity at the end...!

Nevertheless, even if they only give you a small amount of equity at the end, still a decent deal when you account for options and compare it to a lease


----------



## Christian6984

Hereisphilly said:


> Now if they can just keep a deal similar to that until I'm ready I'll be happy
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


this is only trouble, seem to remember seeing the polo about 6 months ago (estimating how long though) at around the £150-160 pm


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Anyone know of anything large 4x4 or estate, auto box and decent spec (heated
leather, leccie bootlid, cruise, climate etc) going with 25k odd miles per year? Some cracking deals but they are all 5k per year and that is no good to me. Worth a try before I have to look at pricey pcp deals through dealers for 25kpa miles.

Looking at no more than £5k down and £600 per month. Am keeping my eyes peeled myself but not finding very much!! Thanks


----------



## Hereisphilly

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Anyone know of anything large 4x4 or estate, auto box and decent spec (heated
> leather, leccie bootlid, cruise, climate etc) going with 25k odd miles per year? Some cracking deals but they are all 5k per year and that is no good to me. Worth a try before I have to look at pricey pcp deals through dealers for 25kpa miles.
> 
> Looking at no more than £5k down and £600 per month. Am keeping my eyes peeled myself but not finding very much!! Thanks


Just because their are only 5k mile pa doesn't mean you can't go over the mileage limit

If you factor in the amount you plan to drive with the excess mile charge and it's still cheaper than PCP then go for it

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## organgrinder

I have a client who got a Skoda Superb Estate on 18,000 miles a year and it is a good bit less than £600 a month. Near to £500 I think with 6 payments up front.

He ordered it in August and only got it just before Christmas.

EDIT: On the Skoda website the top of the range Laurin & Klement Superb Estate with 220hp TSi and DSG is £5K down and £537.16/mth for 3 yrs on 25K a year. This is a time limited offer though but you can get quotes on the Skoda site.

Allcarleasing.co.uk have the Passat 190hp diesel Estate DSG R Line with sunroof at c£370/mth with C£4500 down over 4 yrs and 25K p.a.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Anyone know of anything large 4x4 or estate, auto box and decent spec (heated
> leather, leccie bootlid, cruise, climate etc) going with 25k odd miles per year? Some cracking deals but they are all 5k per year and that is no good to me. Worth a try before I have to look at pricey pcp deals through dealers for 25kpa miles.
> 
> Looking at no more than £5k down and £600 per month. Am keeping my eyes peeled myself but not finding very much!! Thanks


Quote engine on here goes up to 25k 
https://www.gateway2lease.com/

But as said, nothing to stop you getting on 10k and working out if excess makes it worthwhile.


----------



## Bristle Hound

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Anyone know of anything large 4x4 or estate, auto box and decent spec (heated
> leather, leccie bootlid, cruise, climate etc) going with 25k odd miles per year? Some cracking deals but they are all 5k per year and that is no good to me. Worth a try before I have to look at pricey pcp deals through dealers for 25kpa miles.
> 
> Looking at no more than £5k down and £600 per month. Am keeping my eyes peeled myself but not finding very much!! Thanks


How about this one CM? Might be worth giving them a ring for higher mileages me thinks :thumb:

Audi A4 Diesel Allroad Estate 2.0 TDI Quattro Sport 5dr S Tronic

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £1886.96 incl. VAT
23 months @ £314.66 incl. VAT
10,000 miles / year

Admin fee's £299.99

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...e-20-tdi-quattro-sport-5dr-s-tronic-134327746


----------



## Bristle Hound

Mercedes A-Class A160 1.6 AMG Line 
Metallic paint included

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £1702.94 incl. VAT
23 months @ £189.92 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

https://www.gateway2lease.com/cars/...or-petrol-a160-1.6-amg-line.php#refresh_quote


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Hereisphilly said:


> Just because their are only 5k mile pa doesn't mean you can't go over the mileage limit
> 
> If you factor in the amount you plan to drive with the excess mile charge and it's still cheaper than PCP then go for it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks, I know I could do it that way but it usually doesn't work out cheaper sadly 



organgrinder said:


> I have a client who got a Skoda Superb Estate on 18,000 miles a year and it is a good bit less than £600 a month. Near to £500 I think with 6 payments up front.
> 
> He ordered it in August and only got it just before Christmas.
> 
> EDIT: On the Skoda website the top of the range Laurin & Klement Superb Estate with 220hp TSi and DSG is £5K down and £537.16/mth for 3 yrs on 25K a year. This is a time limited offer though but you can get quotes on the Skoda site.
> 
> Allcarleasing.co.uk have the Passat 190hp diesel Estate DSG R Line with sunroof at c£370/mth with C£4500 down over 4 yrs and 25K p.a.


Passat sounds a good deal, quite amazed it's cheaper than the Skoda even with the deal they have on now. I know that's not a comparable spec but even then... The Superb 280 4x4 DSG Sportline would be the one I'd got for if it had to be a Skoda though. Interesting...



JoeyJoeJo said:


> Quote engine on here goes up to 25k
> https://www.gateway2lease.com/
> 
> But as said, nothing to stop you getting on 10k and working out if excess makes it worthwhile.


Thanks, will look on there 



Bristle Hound said:


> How about this one CM? Might be worth giving them a ring for higher mileages me thinks :thumb:
> 
> Audi A4 Diesel Allroad Estate 2.0 TDI Quattro Sport 5dr S Tronic
> 
> PCH 24 months
> 
> Initial payment £1886.96 incl. VAT
> 23 months @ £314.66 incl. VAT
> 10,000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's £299.99
> 
> http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...e-20-tdi-quattro-sport-5dr-s-tronic-134327746


Also interesting, I wonder if a 25kpa PCP would be less than the lease with the rest of the miles added?

Basically the Volvo is giving me hassle again and even though I like it it has been a bit of a problem child, forever having little niggles but at a week away from being 8 years old and over 175,000 miles on the clock I can forgive a few things. The costs are running away from me though and the car will soon be on 200k and the issues will surely worsen. I feel though it might be worth waiting for some cars to order after the tax laws change, the Superb 280 would drop £45 per year for example but something like a Merc GLE250 would climb £315 per year as they are over £40k to buy. I would rather a taller car like the Volvo as it makes life easier for me getting in and out with my back and 4 wheel drive would be nice for towing the caravan.

If I add a few ££ to the budget I found a deal on a 2.0 SD4 RRS (pathetic 2.0 though in a car that size even with 240 bhp) which was just under £6k down and £650 per month. 8kpa miles though, £690 for 12kpa though which doesn't bode well for double that again and I know the factory electric towbar is a pricey option and being only a HSE it looses out on the low range box which is a shame IMO.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Seat Leon Hatchback 2.0 TSI Cupra 300 5dr

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £2400 incl. VAT
23 months @ £209.99 incl. VAT
6000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...ase/77442/seat/leon/20_tsi_cupra_300_5dr.html


----------



## Bristle Hound

Seat Ateca Estate 1.0 TSI Ecomotive S 5dr

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £2400 incl. VAT
23 months @ £71.99 incl. VAT
6000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.../74567/seat/ateca/10_tsi_ecomotive_s_5dr.html

Mercedes-benz A Class Diesel Hatchback A180d AMG Line 5dr

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £2400 incl. VAT
23 months @ £199.39 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.../mercedesbenz/a_class/a180d_amg_line_5dr.html

Mercedes-benz A Class Diesel Hatchback A200d AMG Line 5dr

PCH 36 months

Initial payment £2400 incl. VAT
35 months @ £200.39 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.../mercedesbenz/a_class/a200d_amg_line_5dr.html


----------



## Hereisphilly

Bristle Hound said:


> Seat Ateca Estate 1.0 TSI Ecomotive S 5dr
> 
> PCH 24 months
> 
> Initial payment £2400 incl. VAT
> 23 months @ £71.99 incl. VAT
> 6000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's £180
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.../74567/seat/ateca/10_tsi_ecomotive_s_5dr.html
> 
> Mercedes-benz A Class Diesel Hatchback A180d AMG Line 5dr
> 
> PCH 24 months
> 
> Initial payment £2400 incl. VAT
> 23 months @ £199.39 incl. VAT
> 5000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's £180
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.../mercedesbenz/a_class/a180d_amg_line_5dr.html
> 
> Mercedes-benz A Class Diesel Hatchback A200d AMG Line 5dr
> 
> PCH 36 months
> 
> Initial payment £2400 incl. VAT
> 35 months @ £200.39 incl. VAT
> 5000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's £180
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.../mercedesbenz/a_class/a200d_amg_line_5dr.html


Good deals on those mercs

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777

Hereisphilly said:


> Good deals on those mercs
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


I think they look expensive for a Renault powered diesel hatchback.

They aint built like a proper Merc either. I'm not an massive Audi fan but an A3 would be a better buy, or a Golf.


----------



## andy665

robertdon777 said:


> I think they look expensive for a Renault powered diesel hatchback.
> 
> They aint built like a proper Merc either. I'm not an massive Audi fan but an A3 would be a better buy, or a Golf.


Agreed - thats not a cheap deal


----------



## Hereisphilly

robertdon777 said:


> I think they look expensive for a Renault powered diesel hatchback.
> 
> They aint built like a proper Merc either. I'm not an massive Audi fan but an A3 would be a better buy, or a Golf.


Oh right that's interesting, I didn't know they had Renault engines
What's up with the quality on em?

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Hereisphilly said:


> Oh right that's interesting, I didn't know they had Renault engines
> What's up with the quality on em?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


I was wondering the same Phil. I was actually contemplating getting one for the wife. (good swap lol)

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Hereisphilly

Looks like the A180 is the Renault oil burner, not sure if the A200 has changed since this article was written, but it states that and the A220 is a merc lump

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/mercedes/a-class/35587/new-mercedes-a-class-details

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

andy665 said:


> Agreed - thats not a cheap deal





robertdon777 said:


> I think they look expensive for a Renault powered diesel hatchback.


Please feel free to post cheaper/ better deals on these or similar cars guys :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984

first i knew about the mercedes/renault thing was the Citan which is a Reno Kangoo with a different front end but now the smart forfour and twingo share the same platform and mechanicals


----------



## Bristle Hound

BRAND NEW 17 REG VW TIGUAN 2.0 TDI 150 SE NAVIGATION MANUAL

PCH 24 months

*No initial deposit*
Followed by 24 months @

5kpa £216.28+VAT (£259.53 inc VAT)
8kpa £227.16+VAT (£272.60 inc VAT)
10kpa £239.33+VAT (£287.20 inc VAT)
15kpa £266.78+VAT (£320.13 inc VAT)

Pricing based on Urano Grey Solid Paint
Add £9.66+VAT (11.60 inc VAT) for Special White

Delivery March 2017.

Admin fee's £299.99

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/volkswagen/tiguan-estate


----------



## Bristle Hound

Mercedes GLC 220d 4Matic AMG Line Auto
Metallic paint included

PCH 36 months

Initial payment £3239.89 incl. VAT
35 months @ £359.99 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Feb/March 2017 delivery

Admin fee's £180

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...cedesbenz/glc/glc_220d_amg_line_5dr_auto.html

FIAT 500 1.6 MULTIJET CROSS 5DR NAV

PCH 36 months

*No initial payment * 
36 months @ £191.99 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...4069/fiat/500x/16_multijet_cross_5dr_nav.html


----------



## robertdon777

Kia Optima Diesel Sportswagon 1.7 CRDi ISG 2 5dr
Personal contract hire Kia Optima Diesel Sportswagon 1.7 CRDi ISG 2 5dr, Estate

£231.49 incl VAT rental per month
£231.49 inc VAT deposit

2 year deal britanniacarfinance


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

BRABUS Sport 5dr Auto [2017] - £155.99/month :doublesho

5k miles
9 + 47
£1403.89 + £155.99

Details in the small print - Smart Forfour


----------



## Bristle Hound

Seat Leon Hatchback 1.4 TSI FR Technology 5dr
Metallic paint included

PCH 24 months

No initial deposit
24 months @ £179.99 incl.VAT
6000 miles / year

Or

Initial payment £2400 incl. VAT
23 months @ £71.99 incl. VAT
6000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...78042/seat/leon/14_tsi_fr_technology_5dr.html


----------



## millns84

Some pretty crazy deals on the new Volvo S90:-

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/vehicle/detail/76661/VOLVO-S90-DIESEL-SALOON.html

Would love an R-Design!


----------



## Rowan83

millns84 said:


> Some pretty crazy deals on the new Volvo S90:-
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/vehicle/detail/76661/VOLVO-S90-DIESEL-SALOON.html
> 
> Would love an R-Design!


Wow, that is seriously cheap!

Lovely car too.


----------



## Rowan83

Just found this deal... it is unbelievably cheap for a £52k car!!

If i didnt already have a car on lease i would i would be ordering this car NOW. Lol.

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/vehicle/choose_your_lease/65177/alfa_romeo/4c/175_tbi_2dr_tct.html


----------



## Hereisphilly

Rowan83 said:


> Just found this deal... it is unbelievably cheap for a £52k car!!
> 
> If i didnt already have a car on lease i would i would be ordering this car NOW. Lol.
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing...ease/65177/alfa_romeo/4c/175_tbi_2dr_tct.html


Holy balls!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RedUntilDead

Rowan83 said:


> Just found this deal... it is unbelievably cheap for a £52k car!!
> 
> If i didnt already have a car on lease i would i would be ordering this car NOW. Lol.
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/vehicle/choose_your_lease/65177/alfa_romeo/4c/175_tbi_2dr_tct.html


Seems cheap but put in realistic miles over the deal and its touching £1000 +
you got me excited for a minute!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Tried with 8kpa and it only adds £20 plus VAT but take it to 10k and yep, better off leasing 2 haha but not an everyday car so I'd think 8k would be safely enough. Had that deal emailed to me as I'm on the mailing list and I have driven a mates as I was tempted but it's not a car for me sadly  

Cracking deal though, so much car for that money!!


----------



## 106rallye

Hereisphilly said:


> Looks like the A180 is the Renault oil burner, not sure if the A200 has changed since this article was written, but it states that and the A220 is a merc lump
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/mercedes/a-class/35587/new-mercedes-a-class-details
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


That's because the Germans can't build efficient reliable Diesel engines. Nobody can like the French, like it or lump it. Nissan use Renault diesels too, the 1.5dci is one of the best Diesel engines ever and has won more awards than I don't know what.


----------



## robertdon777

LexAutoLease

GOLF R deals again. Cheap as chips for the performance on offer. 

£1090 down

£363 inc VAT a month


----------



## robertdon777

21st century motors

Octavia VRS saloon 2.OTDI CR

NO DEPOSIT

10K per year, 2 year deal

£257inc VAT......

That is a bargain.


----------



## robertdon777

£280 for the DSG model


----------



## robertdon777

Golf R Estate DSG

21st century motors..... This is a mad deal.

£380 inc VAT a month..... No Deposit!

10K mileage

3 year deal.

Or £420 a month for 15K miles.


----------



## Rowan83

robertdon777 said:


> LexAutoLease
> 
> GOLF R deals again. Cheap as chips for the performance on offer.
> 
> £1090 down
> 
> £363 inc VAT a month


How many miles is that?

In 2015 I got a Golf R for £0 deposit, £325 a month, 10k miles per annum


----------



## robertdon777

Rowan83 said:


> How many miles is that?
> 
> In 2015 I got a Golf R for £0 deposit, £325 a month, 10k miles per annum


Yeah looking at it the lex one isn't as good as the 21st Century deal

No Deposit £380 a month for the DSG Estate...cracking deal

The Lex was only 8000 mile too against the 10K on the 21st Century deal or £420 for 15K miles


----------



## Rowan83

A CRAZY 2017 VW Golf GTI deal if your 8k miles or under....

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/vehicle/choose_your_lease/78447/volkswagen/golf/20_tsi_gti_5dr.html

I received an email to say 8k miles is an extra £10+ VAT per month.


----------



## DrEskimo

Rowan83 said:


> A CRAZY 2017 VW Golf GTI deal if your 8k miles or under....
> 
> https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/vehicle/choose_your_lease/78447/volkswagen/golf/20_tsi_gti_5dr.html
> 
> I received an email to say 8k miles is an extra £10+ VAT per month.


Works out at an effective £231.99 per month when you factor in the down payment...

That is pretty nuts...!

Any idea if that's the new model or old one? Just going to look at what these are like as standard.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

New model, had the email through myself, was only last week I had the email through for the same car at £180 odd per month ex VAT, at that price it's a giveaway!! £10+ VAT per month for DSG and £10+ VAT for 8kpa over 5!!!


----------



## DrEskimo

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> New model, had the email through myself, was only last week I had the email through for the same car at £180 odd per month ex VAT, at that price it's a giveaway!! £10+ VAT per month for DSG and £10+ VAT for 8kpa over 5!!!


Blimey thats tempting.....

I'm currently deciding between an S3 or a Golf R, but at that price I may consider the GTI.

I only need 5k miles.


----------



## Rowan83

Looking at the 2017 GTI videos on youtube it looks very impressive and thats coming from someone who had the Golf R last year.

Really would get it at that price.... if I could. Lol.


----------



## rory1992

I've had an email from solvent vehicle leasing today for the gti and the r. The r 5dr dsg I thought was cheap too at £270pm 24m 2400 deposit. 3dr and manual were even cheaper. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Bloody hate the standard cloth seats in both the GTI and R...leather costs just shy of £2k.

The tech pack at £1295 seems worth it, which would add about £50. Still not too bad...


----------



## Nanoman

Any decent PCP deals on Audi A7 or A6 Avant. 

Quattro and at least 5 cylinders. 

Decent used PCPs. Would prefer to put £10k downand sub £400/m with 15k.


----------



## Arvi

That GTi deal looks really good. Is there any must haves? And has anyone used Central Leasing and can review their company?



Nanoman said:


> Any decent PCP deals on Audi A7 or A6 Avant.
> 
> Quattro and at least 5 cylinders.
> 
> Decent used PCPs. Would prefer to put £10k downand sub £400/m with 15k.


I'm tempted by a A5 saloon - though can't make mind up if I like the rear hatch design. Also by the A6. But I saw this deal for an S5 if its of interest to you:

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/vehicle/detail/77108/AUDI-A5-SPORTBACK.html


----------



## Nanoman

Not getting a lease. Want to keep it at the end probably. I used central for my Touareg lease. No issues with them. Recommended them to friends and family who have used them too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Nanoman said:


> Any decent PCP deals on Audi A7 or A6 Avant.
> 
> Quattro and at least 5 cylinders.
> 
> Decent used PCPs. Would prefer to put £10k downand sub £400/m with 15k.


My B8.5 S5 Coupe, which I got on a PCP in Nov 2015, is £6k upfront payment and £380 per month over 24months at 10k miles per year.

Worked out at about 18% discount. Think the new B9 S5 is around 15% discount already, so should be able to get your figures easy.


----------



## tmitch45

Has anyone seen any deals on the C43 AMG estate?


----------



## Christian6984

found this while scrolling through facebook, mileage is a bit low but looks alright value. Doesnt show up on their website when i searched, only Diesel Golfs


----------



## daydotz

Christian6984 said:


> found this while scrolling through facebook, mileage is a bit low but looks alright value. Doesnt show up on their website when i searched, only Diesel Golfs


they all gone


----------



## robertdon777

tmitch45 said:


> Has anyone seen any deals on the C43 AMG estate?


3K down....1K a month.....Not worth it for that.

Compared to a Golf R DSG Estate which are less than £300 with no deposit

360bhp v 312bhp...but a stage1 remap on the Golf will give 375bhp (approx £500).


----------



## tmitch45

robertdon777 said:


> 3K down....1K a month.....Not worth it for that.
> 
> Compared to a Golf R DSG Estate which are less than £300 with no deposit
> 
> 360bhp v 312bhp...but a stage1 remap on the Golf will give 375bhp (approx £500).


Looking at the pure figures like this your right its not worth it! But I need a bigger car then the Golf R Estate and the S4 Estate seems even more expensive than the Merc!


----------



## robertdon777

The C Class isn't any bigger than a Golf in estate form?

Based on Figures the Golf looks even better value:

Golf Estate offers 605 litres, 1,620 litres folded

The C-Class Estate has 490 litres, 1,510 litres folded

The C Class is a Style over Function product i'm afraid. And dare I say it the Mercs material quality is probably below the VW's (even though the Merc looks better inside)


----------



## Arvi

M140i

https://www.allcarleasing.co.uk/car-leasing/bmw/1-series/hatchback/m140i-5dr-nav#.WOdqcOJ4WEc


----------



## tmitch45

robertdon777 said:


> The C Class isn't any bigger than a Golf in estate form?
> 
> Based on Figures the Golf looks even better value:
> 
> Golf Estate offers 605 litres, 1,620 litres folded
> 
> The C-Class Estate has 490 litres, 1,510 litres folded
> 
> The C Class is a Style over Function product i'm afraid. And dare I say it the Mercs material quality is probably below the VW's (even though the Merc looks better inside)


You are right mate. The Merc looks a quality item and gets great reviews and does look bigger maybe its an illusion, maybe the boot size is more user friendly space??

I need to go and sit in both for a good while and take them both on a test drive. I've said to my wife if they both feel the same size and quality wise it will be the golf R estate for us and a load of cash saved. The other option to weigh up is a 340i M Sport touring and 440i M Sport Gran Coupe?!?!?!?


----------



## Kerr

tmitch45 said:


> You are right mate. The Merc looks a quality item and gets great reviews and does look bigger maybe its an illusion, maybe the boot size is more user friendly space??
> 
> I need to go and sit in both for a good while and take them both on a test drive. I've said to my wife if they both feel the same size and quality wise it will be the golf R estate for us and a load of cash saved. The other option to weigh up is a 340i M Sport touring and 440i M Sport Gran Coupe?!?!?!?


Here's a deal for a 440i Gran Coupe.

http://www.babybmw.net/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=97778&p=1262648#p1262648


----------



## Arvi

Audi S4 Tip Tronic 10000 miles, £3600 deposit and £290 month.

When I initially saw the £290/month I thought deal, but with the deposit being £3600 maybe not so? I wanted a bigger car initially (A5/6 or 5 Series) but if I can get a higher end smaller car at a good price I may have a rethink.

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.../76721/audi/a4/s4_quattro_4dr_tip_tronic.html


----------



## rory1992

I had that through a few days ago from solvent vehicle leasing and i too thought im gonna get it until i actually worked it out with the virtual ****pit and a metallic paint it would be over 11k in 2 years which ok its alot of car but its alot of money to me when you dont even own the thing.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvi

Whilst I remain hopeful of a deal for the right car to come up on lease, I was thinking of getting my front bumper resprayed - usual stone chip marks - black bumper and splitter on an 2006 Alpina D3 and the front could do with a tidy. I got a quote for £300.00. I'm looking to do a full polish soon so didn't want the bumper let the looks of the car down.

Now if I did lease, would I have to sell my car privately - assuming lease companies will not take it in part exchange? Its worth about £8k, so could be a good deposit/cash in bank to pay for the monthly lease payments for 2/3 years. Although I don't have to sell the car to have a deposit for the next car first.


I didn't want to spend £300 if it could be taken in part exchange and a deal comes up over the next few months as I will only get trade price. But then I could still be with my current car for another year in which case it could be worth doing. Also if I look to sell privately it may look smarter to a private buyer with pristine paintwork although I know I will never get the £300 back in a sale price.


----------



## Arvi

Audi S4 £3000 deposit/ 24x£287.99

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.../76721/audi/a4/s4_quattro_4dr_tip_tronic.html


----------



## rory1992

Just had an email about the new Audi s5 quattro sportback for £375 a month with 3.6k deposit 2yr lease 10k through Solvent vehicle leasing 



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Mercedes C Class C350e Sport (Premium Pack) Hybrid Auto 
Just Iridium Silver Metallic left
Must be delivered before 31st May 2017

PCH 36 months

*No initial payment*
36 months @ £367.81 incl. VAT
10,000 miles / year

Admin fee's £299.99

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/


----------



## Bristle Hound

SEAT Leon Hatchback 1.4 TSI 125 FR Technology 5dr

PCH 24 months

*No initial payment*
24 months @ £199.98 incl. VAT
10,000 miles / year

Admin fee's £299.99

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...chback-14-tsi-125-fr-technology-5dr-184412724


----------



## millns84

Bristle Hound said:


> SEAT Leon Hatchback 1.4 TSI 125 FR Technology 5dr
> 
> PCH 24 months
> 
> *No initial payment*
> 24 months @ £199.98 incl. VAT
> 10,000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's £299.99
> 
> http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...chback-14-tsi-125-fr-technology-5dr-184412724


That's a great deal, wouldn't mind one of these myself.


----------



## Nanoman

Just went out to buy and Astra/Focus/Leaf and came back with an Infiniti. 

Some crazy good deals on just now. 

PCP on Q30 SE with business pack (comes with Nav, heated seats, auto wipers, auto lights and more) with 1.5 Diesel engine for £999 deposit and £199 a month (metallic extra). I thought I'd hate the engine but it was surprisingly refined and nowhere near as sluggish as I'd expected. Well worth a look. 

We opted for a lease for top of the range 210bhp turbo petrol with All Wheel Drive and every available option except Bose and roof rails. £1500 deposit and £250 a month including metallic. That's on 3 years, it was £20 a month cheaper on 2 years. 

Anyone unfamiliar it's basically a Merc A class with a body kit. The 1.5 is a Renault engine, everything other engine is Merc. 

I can't find anything that comes close to that money for that kind of car.


----------



## millns84

Nanoman said:


> Just went out to buy and Astra/Focus/Leaf and came back with an Infiniti.
> 
> Some crazy good deals on just now.
> 
> PCP on Q30 SE with business pack (comes with Nav, heated seats, auto wipers, auto lights and more) with 1.5 Diesel engine for £999 deposit and £199 a month (metallic extra). I thought I'd hate the engine but it was surprisingly refined and nowhere near as sluggish as I'd expected. Well worth a look.
> 
> We opted for a lease for top of the range 210bhp turbo petrol with All Wheel Drive and every available option except Bose and roof rails. £1500 deposit and £250 a month including metallic. That's on 3 years, it was £20 a month cheaper on 2 years.
> 
> Anyone unfamiliar it's basically a Merc A class with a body kit. The 1.5 is a Renault engine, everything other engine is Merc.
> 
> I can't find anything that comes close to that money for that kind of car.


Guy I work with got a metallic black 1.5d Q30 SE with business pack for £162 per month and £700 deposit. Not bad!


----------



## Nanoman

millns84 said:


> Guy I work with got a metallic black 1.5d Q30 SE with business pack for £162 per month and £700 deposit. Not bad!


Good deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyd

Even the lease scheme at work cost us around £350 ish per month for the q30s, and we build them! That includes tax and insurance as well


----------



## Bristle Hound

Volkswagen Golf Estate 2.0 TSI R 5dr DSG [Nav] - (Pre- facelift)

PCH 24 months

*No initial payment*
24 months @ £340.94 incl. VAT
10,000 miles / year

Admin fee's £299.99

http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...te/golf-estate-20-tsi-r-5dr-dsg-nav-184896547


----------



## horico

Bristle Hound said:


> Volkswagen Golf Estate 2.0 TSI R 5dr DSG [Nav] - (Pre- facelift)
> 
> PCH 24 months
> 
> *No initial payment*
> 24 months @ £340.94 incl. VAT
> 10,000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's £299.99
> 
> http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/...te/golf-estate-20-tsi-r-5dr-dsg-nav-184896547


Not sure this is that good - although I know they've increased a little. We got one in October for £270 a month with no admin on 24 month @ 10k pa.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvi

Saw these on another site:

Jaguar XE 2.0d [180] R-Sport 4dr Auto £299 down, £299/month

http://www.stratstone.com/new-cars/jaguar/xe-2-0d-180-r-sport-4dr-auto-offer/3836/

XF R-Sport [180] Auto £319 down,£319 month

https://www.petervardy.com/jaguar/offer/xf-r-sport


----------



## Nanoman

I'm looking for a big car on a tight budget. Toyota Avensis Diesel Touring Sport Business Edition looking cheap just now. 1.6 diesel with alloys, sat nav, electric windows all round, rain & dusk sensors, auto rear view mirror, climate control, etc... 11.5s 0-62 though :-(

3+23 and 15k miles p/a is £675 down and £225 a month with no fees. 

Anyone got any other cheap deals on a decent big car? 2-3 years and 15k miles. Want decent fuel economy so leaning away from 4x4. Nicest/biggest car with a half decent spec. 

Astra Sport Tourer in 1.4T 150bhp Elite spec is an option but I think toyota comes out on top.

Done a bit more digging...

Mazda 6 Tourer SE-L Nav 2.0 Petrol £1080 dep & £260/month 3+35
Mini Clubman Cooper D Chilli Pack £780 dep & £260 3+35
Honda CR-V 1.6i DTEC SE Plus £795 & £265 3+35

All 15k miles p/a

Kia Optima looked a good option, big & decent spec but can't bring myself to drive a Kia. Could get a very low spec Superb but decided against it's too low a spec. 

Got some good options to consider.


----------



## robertdon777

A chap at work got a Skoda Yeti Monte Carlo from Simpsons Skoda on lease

£151 inc VAT no Deposit, maybe they have some deals on other Skodas too.


----------



## Taxboy

Bit left field but how about Hyundai Tucson. A quick check shows about £180 a month

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

No interest to me but had a email through this morning 

Mk7.5 Golf GT 1.6 TDi £2000+VAT down and £99.99+VAT per month over 2 years 5kpa.
Mk7.5 Golf GT 2.0 TDi £2000+VAT down and £109.99+VAT per month over 2 years 5kpa.
Mk7.5 Golf GT 2.0 TDi DSG £2000+VAT down and £119.99+VAT per month over 2 years 5kpa.

Or a 1+23 for the 1.6 is £189.99+VAT which I make £227.99 all in with no deposit for a new Golf, 2-3 weeks delivery time.

Deal is through Contract Hire & Leasing


----------



## Hereisphilly

Anyone got any ideas as to what i can do for my next car?

Current lease ends in mid Nov so started to look around at the dealers etc

Had my eye on the polo gti but I've only been told today by Lincoln vw that factory orders closed in April! They were quite prepared to make me an offer on Sunday, so waiting for the fallout on that front

Drive the deal quoted me an absolutely stonking deal on a 208 prestige, but I have to take delivery July / aug

What do people reccomend re timings on getting another new car?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## pee

robertdon777 said:


> A chap at work got a Skoda Yeti Monte Carlo from Simpsons Skoda on lease
> 
> £151 inc VAT no Deposit, maybe they have some deals on other Skodas too.


Sounds like an alright deal :driver:


----------



## robertdon777

pee said:


> Sounds like an alright deal :driver:


Its a nice motor tbh, nice spec, well built and with the dsg it goes well too...very smooth


----------



## andy665

Yeti is of course now an obsolete model so simply clearing out stocks for the Karoq


----------



## robertdon777

andy665 said:


> Yeti is of course now an obsolete model so simply clearing out stocks for the Karoq


Got it about 7 months ago, didn't know they were running them out


----------



## robertdon777

MINI Hatchback 2.0 Cooper S 5dr Auto [Chili/JCW Sport Pack]

21stcenturymotors

£238.12 incl VAT rental per month
£714.36 incl VAT initial rental

3 years 10K a year mileage

That is cheap for what it is: 9K over 3 years so £251 a month inc VAT


----------



## Clyde

Audi S4 Avant B9

Personal Leasing £315.59 per month inc vat
Initial Rental £3600.00 inc vat

More details here: https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.../76722/audi/a4/s4_quattro_5dr_tip_tronic.html

Also the S4 Saloon is available via national vehicle solutions for £285 a month inc vat same deposit.


----------



## Kerr

Clyde said:


> Audi S4 Avant B9
> 
> Personal Leasing £315.59 per month inc vat
> Initial Rental £3600.00 inc vat
> 
> More details here: https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.../76722/audi/a4/s4_quattro_5dr_tip_tronic.html
> 
> Also the S4 Saloon is available via national vehicle solutions for £285 a month inc vat same deposit.


It sounded cheap until you add more than 5000 miles per year. It's £635 per month for 10,000 miles.


----------



## chrissymk3

Kerr said:


> It sounded cheap until you add more than 5000 miles per year. It's £635 per month for 10,000 miles.


Yeah I thought it was too good to be true haha, don't see the point in paying so much to only do 5k miles a year!


----------



## Gaz|

Anyone know of any good deals for some with 27/28 or lower insurance group or less? 25 year old, get hit with the insurance hard  Found a couple CLA 180 on central which are quite good on insurance


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Some crazy cheap VW deals from Central

Mk7.5 Golf GTi 230 £2400 down and £155.99 per month all in for 5 kpa or £167.99 for 8 kpa!

Mk7.5 Golf R Estate 310 DSG £2400 down and £179.99 per month all in for 5 kpa

Scirocco 2.0 TSi 180 GT £2400 down and £101.99 per month all in for 5 kpa

I've added the VAT on so those are the final figures, all are available plus DSG if needed. The R estate looks tempting haha


----------



## Clyde

Kerr said:


> It sounded cheap until you add more than 5000 miles per year. It's £635 per month for 10,000 miles.


You could have had the same deal for 8k or 10k miles for very little extra (£15 or £30 respectively).

I opted for the S4 Avant on 5k as we run multiple cars.


----------



## phil67

Looking at some of these options, but the mileage puts me off, now going to be starting a new job, so looking at getting a more reliable car but estimating 20 to 30k a year, so may have to go down the finance route


----------



## Sawel

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Some crazy cheap VW deals from Central
> 
> Mk7.5 Golf GTi 230 £2400 down and £155.99 per month all in for 5 kpa or £167.99 for 8 kpa!
> 
> Mk7.5 Golf R Estate 310 DSG £2400 down and £179.99 per month all in for 5 kpa
> 
> *Scirocco 2.0 TSi 180 GT £2400 down and £101.99 per month all in for 5 kpa*
> 
> I've added the VAT on so those are the final figures, all are available plus DSG if needed. The R estate looks tempting haha


Got a Scirocco myself and this looks like a good deal.


----------



## heavyd

Does any one know of any cheap deals lately with low monthlies and a low deposit?


----------



## Arvi

Just had this email from 21st Century Motors. Not sure how it fairs in comparison to other deals but seems good for a Petrol, seeing as most deals seem to be on diesals lately.

We have just secured extra discount on the Focus ST Line Navigation which includes METALLIC and the APPEARANCE PACK 2 (18 inch silver alloys & privacy glass) for no extra cost!

We have:

Moondust Silver
Frozen White
Shadow Black
Deep Impact Blue
Magnetic

ONLY 9 CARS IN TOTAL!!!

Price examples based on
2 year / 10,000 miles per year

£299.99 upfront
Month 1 x £228.39
23 months x £228.39

£299.99 upfront
Month 1 x £630.42
23 months x £210.14

£299.99 upfront
Month 1 x £1130.40
23 months x £188.40

ALL PRICES INCLUDE VAT
BUSINESS ALSO AVAILABLE

FIRST COME FIRST SERVED


----------



## robertdon777

Leon CUPRA Hatchback

2.0 TSI Cupra 300 5dr *DSG*

10000 mpa

24 months
Rental profile: 3 + 23	Personal contract hire

£297.11 incl VAT monthly rental
£891.33 incl VAT initial rental

Fleetprices.co.uk


----------



## robertdon777

Same place:

ideal if you are commuting less than 20 mile a day in slow traffic

Golf Hatchback
1.4 TSI GTE 5dr DSG
5 door, Petrol/PlugIn Electric Hybrid, Automatic

166.20 mpg	
10000 mpa	
Rental profile: 3 + 23	Personal contract hire
£263.05 incl VAT monthly rental
£789.15 incl VAT initial renta


----------



## Clyde

Seat Warrington (IMG) are doing the TSI Cupra 300 for £249 deposit and £249 pm includes metalic paint too from memory


----------



## Bristle Hound

Clyde said:


> Seat Warrington (IMG) are doing the TSI Cupra 300 for £249 deposit and £249 pm includes metalic paint too from memory


Full details

SEAT LEON HATCHBACK 2.0 TSI Cupra 300 5dr Manual
Metallic paint included

PCH 24 months

*No initial payment *
24 months @ £249 incl. VAT
8000 miles / year
Excess mileage 8.4p/mile incl. VAT

January 2018 delivery

Admin fee's £178.80

http://www.seatwarrington.co.uk/newcars/details/seat/leon-hatchback/20-tsi-cupra-300-5dr/14323


----------



## robertdon777

Bargain that is


----------



## davies20

Any 7 seater offers knocking around?

Nothing goofy that looks like a sunshine bus!


----------



## Nanoman

Bristle Hound said:


> Full details
> 
> SEAT LEON HATCHBACK 2.0 TSI Cupra 300 5dr Manual
> Metallic paint included
> 
> PCH 24 months
> 
> *No initial payment *
> 24 months @ £249 incl. VAT
> 8000 miles / year
> Excess mileage 8.4p/mile incl. VAT
> 
> January 2018 delivery
> 
> Admin fee's £178.80
> 
> http://www.seatwarrington.co.uk/newcars/details/seat/leon-hatchback/20-tsi-cupra-300-5dr/14323


January delivery on these :doublesho


----------



## baxlin

*Channel 4*

There was a programme on C4 last evening, Despatches. Undercover filming etc, apparently PCP is the rip-off, particularly if you're intending handing the car back and not paying the balloon payment to finally buy the car.

If you're considering lease/HP/PCP/PCH it might be worth finding it on UKTV.


----------



## Cookies

I'm watching it now on catch-up on All4.

Interesting!!

Cooks


----------



## chrissymk3

baxlin said:


> There was a programme on C4 last evening, Despatches. Undercover filming etc, apparently PCP is the rip-off, particularly if you're intending handing the car back and not paying the balloon payment to finally buy the car.
> 
> If you're considering lease/HP/PCP/PCH it might be worth finding it on UKTV.


Sent it to my Skybox to watch when I get home from work!


----------



## chrissymk3

Cookies said:


> I'm watching it now on catch-up on All4.
> 
> Interesting!!
> 
> Cooks


Does it get a thumbs up from you fella?


----------



## Cookies

A lot of it was hinged on the sub-prime lending in the states, and the fact that dealers are selling finance to people who can't afford it. Nothing really groundbreaking tbh. They made a comparison between PCP and PCH, and leasing emerged the cheaper monthly option, but of course you don't have the option to buy. 

One thing that grated on me slightly was the case study where they interviewed a woman who returned an accident repaired Seat Leon under Voluntary Termination. She was arguing the point that she was charged £1000 for poor repairs. The Ombudsman concurred with the charges, so the work was clearly shoddy. 

Worth a watch, but just the usual. You won't learn anything if you've ever done any research on finance packages. 

Cooks


----------



## Hereisphilly

baxlin said:


> There was a programme on C4 last evening, Despatches. Undercover filming etc, apparently PCP is the rip-off, particularly if you're intending handing the car back and not paying the balloon payment to finally buy the car.
> 
> If you're considering lease/HP/PCP/PCH it might be worth finding it on UKTV.





Cookies said:


> I'm watching it now on catch-up on All4.
> 
> Interesting!!
> 
> Cooks


Watched that last night, tbh it's stuff that's pretty obvious and things that don't really apply to us detailers, i.e. making sure you keep the car in good condition and watching your mileage

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissymk3

Fair one, it is worrying to know that there will be people out there being ripped off but I guess as with everything you should always do your homework.

I'm a little over my mileage but not too worried as I think I'll be paying the balloon payment at the end anyway.


----------



## baxlin

chrissymk3 said:


> I'm a little over my mileage but not too worried as I think I'll be paying the balloon payment at the end anyway.


I took my first lease car on a 15000 miles a year basis, and Did way less, so when I took the next one, I compared the 10k cost and the 15k cost per month.

Even at a whacking 17p per mile excess, I would have to have been way over to lose out, so I took the 10k deal.

Re the condition, on the first to be handed back, the examiner said "if they all came back like this I could be home by lunchtime", and with the second, the examiner described it on the report sheet as 'spotless'.

Both of these due, to a great extent, to what I had learned on here, so many thanks, chaps and chapesses.


----------



## chrissymk3

baxlin said:


> I took my first lease car on a 15000 miles a year basis, and Did way less, so when I took the next one, I compared the 10k cost and the 15k cost per month.
> 
> Even at a whacking 17p per mile excess, I would have to have been way over to lose out, so I took the 10k deal.
> 
> Re the condition, on the first to be handed back, the examiner said "if they all came back like this I could be home by lunchtime", and with the second, the examiner described it on the report sheet as 'spotless'.
> 
> Both of these due, to a great extent, to what I had learned on here, so many thanks, chaps and chapesses.


How did your balloon payment compare to the valuation of the car if you don't mind me asking? Did you have much left over to cover a deposit on a new one?


----------



## Cookies

chrissymk3 said:


> How did your balloon payment compare to the valuation of the car if you don't mind me asking? Did you have much left over to cover a deposit on a new one?


I think Baxlin's post was referring to a lease as opposed to a PCP.

Cooks


----------



## Hereisphilly

baxlin said:


> I took my first lease car on a 15000 miles a year basis, and Did way less, so when I took the next one, I compared the 10k cost and the 15k cost per month.
> 
> Even at a whacking 17p per mile excess, I would have to have been way over to lose out, so I took the 10k deal.
> 
> Re the condition, on the first to be handed back, the examiner said "if they all came back like this I could be home by lunchtime", and with the second, the examiner described it on the report sheet as 'spotless'.
> 
> Both of these due, to a great extent, to what I had learned on here, so many thanks, chaps and chapesses.


I wish I had as glowing praise as you got

Bearing in mind mine was spotless save for the odd small stone chips, and I had no extra charges whatsoever, all I got on the report was "clean"

I could have throttled him!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissymk3

Cookies said:


> I think Baxlin's post was referring to a lease as opposed to a PCP.
> 
> Cooks


Ah yes so it does!


----------



## baxlin

chrissymk3 said:


> Ah yes so it does!


Confirmed, yes, it related to leasing.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Ferrari 488 GTB 4.0T 670 F1 Auto :doublesho
Free servicing

PCH 18 months

*No initial payment*
18 months @ £2031.08 incl. VAT :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
5000 miles / year

May/June 2018 delivery

Admin fee's £180

https://centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/lease-ferrari-488-gtb-coupe-2dr-auto_FE4839~~~2CPTA.htm/


----------



## Rowan83

Bristle Hound said:


> Ferrari 488 GTB 4.0T 670 F1 Auto :doublesho
> Free servicing
> 
> PCH 18 months
> 
> *No initial payment*
> 18 months @ £2031.08 incl. VAT :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 5000 miles / year
> 
> May/June 2018 delivery
> 
> Admin fee's £180
> 
> https://centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/lease-ferrari-488-gtb-coupe-2dr-auto_FE4839~~~2CPTA.htm/


I got this offer too, if I earned enough I would be tempted!! Lol


----------



## Kerr

Bristle Hound said:


> Ferrari 488 GTB 4.0T 670 F1 Auto :doublesho
> Free servicing
> 
> PCH 18 months
> 
> *No initial payment*
> 18 months @ £2031.08 incl. VAT :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 5000 miles / year
> 
> May/June 2018 delivery
> 
> Admin fee's £180
> 
> https://centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/lease-ferrari-488-gtb-coupe-2dr-auto_FE4839~~~2CPTA.htm/


They just hand out Ferraris with no deposit?:lol:

I still doubt it'll be the 2018 equivalent of the Golf R.


----------



## Nanoman

Bristle Hound said:


> Ferrari 488 GTB 4.0T 670 F1 Auto :doublesho
> 
> Free servicing
> 
> PCH 18 months
> 
> *No initial payment*
> 
> 18 months @ £2031.08 incl. VAT :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> 5000 miles / year
> 
> May/June 2018 delivery
> 
> Admin fee's £180
> 
> https://centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/lease-ferrari-488-gtb-coupe-2dr-auto_FE4839~~~2CPTA.htm/


It now says £10k plus VAT initial payment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Nanoman said:


> It now says £10k plus VAT initial payment.


The email I got from CVL states -
'NO INITIAL (1+17) - £1692.84 + VAT'
Which = £2031.08 incl VAT :thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

There's a price with a 10k plus VAT and a price with no initial.


----------



## archiebald

I currently have a Mini Countryman and am looking at leasing a Hyundai Tucson but currently have a loan outstanding for the Mini. It's a private loan under £5kand the car should sell for £6k giving it away. Will this impact my ability to get the lease? Will I be better off selling the Mini first. Just don't want to be down to one car.


----------



## robertdon777

Fleetprices

NEW IBIZA

FR 1.0 115bhp TSI DSG

23 months £196 Inc VAT

35 months £175 inc VAT

with 3 payments upfront

works out at £222 inc VAT a month over 2 years or £196 inc VAT over 3 years inc the £180 fee

Looks like a nice little warm hatch that will do 50mpg around town (they quote 60mpg average)


----------



## robertdon777

Offer above gone up since then!


----------



## Kerr

http://www.babybmw.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=103273

£379 per month for a £50,000 335d.

£12,000 discount and 0% on the PCP deal. Sounds as of they need to move diesels.

Only £17,100 GFMV on a £50,000 car.


----------



## Nanoman

Anything interesting and/or premium and/or sporty kicking about for £2.5k down and £265/m for Mrs Nanoman?

Not bothered about miles. Want something decent spec, ideally auto with heated seats and 5 doors. 

On the list:
CLA200d shooting brake AMG line tip
A3 Sportback S-line S Tronic 1.5tsi
420d (190) m-sport gran coupe (prof media)

Would consider higher end golf or Leon type things. Needs to be from stock or short lead time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman

Some good deals on Mini Countryman Cooper S Chilli Pack on the leasing sites just now. 190bhp petrol with heated sport seats, sat nav, climate, etc. 

Around £2500 deposit and £250 a month with 10k miles all inc.VAT (generally 9+23, 9+35 or 9+47). Can anyone find anything cheaper for this motor? Nothing else available for that kind of spec/performance/cost that I can find. 

Went to local Mini showroom but they can't confirm PCH price until Monday.


----------



## Christian6984

Nanoman said:


> Some good deals on Mini Countryman Cooper S Chilli Pack on the leasing sites just now. 190bhp petrol with heated sport seats, sat nav, climate, etc.
> 
> Around £2500 deposit and £250 a month with 10k miles all inc.VAT (generally 9+23, 9+35 or 9+47). Can anyone find anything cheaper for this motor? Nothing else available for that kind of spec/performance/cost that I can find.
> 
> Went to local Mini showroom but they can't confirm PCH price until Monday.


found it a tiny bit cheaper but I've looked at Mini's (hatchbacks not the countryman) and for a good spec they dont come that cheap compared with that else you can sometimes get for your money.

24 Months, 10000 PA, £236.38 inc.VAT PM + £2127.41 inc.VAT Deposit

also about £10 extra a month for 36months and extra £80 on deposit

https://www.jetvehiclefinance.co.uk/Search/ViewVehicle/?Manufacturer=MINI&Range=COUNTRYMAN&Derivative=2.0%20Cooper%20S%205dr%20[Chili%20Pack]&VehicleId=73172&ManufacturerId=22439&RangeId=1120&CategoryId=&Instock=false&Transmission=&FuelType=&Business=false&MinPrice=0&MaxPrice=250&MinContractLength=0&MaxContractLength=60&InitialPayment=0


----------



## Nanoman

Christian6984 said:


> found it a tiny bit cheaper but I've looked at Mini's (hatchbacks not the countryman) and for a good spec they dont come that cheap compared with that else you can sometimes get for your money.
> 
> 24 Months, 10000 PA, £236.38 inc.VAT PM + £2127.41 inc.VAT Deposit
> 
> also about £10 extra a month for 36months and extra £80 on deposit
> 
> https://www.jetvehiclefinance.co.uk/Search/ViewVehicle/?Manufacturer=MINI&Range=COUNTRYMAN&Derivative=2.0%20Cooper%20S%205dr%20[Chili%20Pack]&VehicleId=73172&ManufacturerId=22439&RangeId=1120&CategoryId=&Instock=false&Transmission=&FuelType=&Business=false&MinPrice=0&MaxPrice=250&MinContractLength=0&MaxContractLength=60&InitialPayment=0


Thanks buddy. She's decided she wants something higher up so that's CX-5, Tuscon, H-RV, Sportage types. Countryman is massively higher performance than any of those for the same money and with the chilli pack still has a decent spec e.g. heated seats, climate, nav. Can't find anything that comes close, nevermind the fact it's 190bhp.


----------



## Christian6984

Nanoman said:


> Thanks buddy. She's decided she wants something higher up so that's CX-5, Tuscon, H-RV, Sportage types. Countryman is massively higher performance than any of those for the same money and with the chilli pack still has a decent spec e.g. heated seats, climate, nav. Can't find anything that comes close, nevermind the fact it's 190bhp.


I had the hatch 1.5 cooper with 136bhp and it had Chili and Media XL packs plus a few other extras, the interior quality of these new models is excellent, the performance was brisk enough and the economy was fairly reasonable too. I can see why you'd want the cooper S for the countryman, only seen one from a distance but looks a reasonable size car. Shame i cant really afford or justify one as miss it now its gone but the Chili/Media and options really start to shove the price up. Saying that they seem a hell of a lot cheaper on lease than finance like PCP/HP


----------



## Bristle Hound

Skoda Octavia Hatchback 2.0 TSI 245 vRS 5dr

PCH 24 months

*No initial deposit*
24 payments @ £251.98 incl. VAT
8000 miles / year

Admin fee - £180

https://centralukvehicleleasing.co....ck-2-0-tsi-245-vrs-5dr_SKOC20V255HPTM~~4.htm/


----------



## Bristle Hound

BMW Saloon 335d Xdrive M Sport 4dr Step Auto
Metallic paint included

PCH 24 months
*
No initial deposit*
24 payments @ £401.99 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee - £180

https://centralukvehicleleasing.co....-m-sport-4dr-step-auto_BM3U30MS~4SDTA4~7.htm/


----------



## robertdon777

Leon FR 2.0tdi (184bhp version)

DSG!
5 door, Diesel, Automatic

10000 mpa	24 months
Rental profile: 3 + 23	Personal contract hire
£234.88 incl VAT monthly rental
£704.64

fleetprices.co.uk


----------



## MDC250

This strikes me as a reasonable price, although I've not checked to see how competitive the price is...

https://www.lingscars.com/personal-...p)-Cooper-S-(Chili-Pack)-Hatchback-5dr-1998cc


----------



## Bristle Hound

MDC250 said:


> This strikes me as a reasonable price, although I've not checked to see how competitive the price is...
> 
> https://www.lingscars.com/personal-...p)-Cooper-S-(Chili-Pack)-Hatchback-5dr-1998cc


Seems a decent price but the advert says the car is pre-reg


----------



## MDC250

Guess that's reflected in the price. Don't think it would bother me.


----------



## Nanoman

It's a PCH so being a pre-reg makes zero difference to anything. Many PCH and lease deals are pre-reg. The finance co can transfer ownership to 50 different companies while you have it so it's got 50 registered keepers by the time you hand it back and it would make zero difference to you.

Seems a good price though.


----------



## robertdon777

Anybody beat this price over 3 years:

SEAT Ibiza Hatchback 1.0 TSI 115 FR 5dr DSG

Fuel Type: Petrol

Transmission: Auto

Options: Adaptive cruise control

Ambient lighting

Special Solid - White



36 Months, 10,000 miles per annum, 3 + 35 - £217.33 including VAT per month.

Initial payment - £652.00 including VAT

Processing Fee - £298.80 including VAT 

So I make it a total of: £237.70 a month... or £225.70 without Adaptive Cruise and Specced Paint option.

Looking at going for this one. Be nice to get it to £225 with the options.


----------



## Bristle Hound

SEAT Leon Cupra 300 5 door manual GB
Metallic paint incl

24 month PCH

*No initial deposit*
24 months @ £259 / month incl VAT
8000 miles / year

SEAT Leon ST300 (estate) manual GB
Metallic paint incl

24 month PCH

*No initial deposit*
24 months @ £279 / month
8000 miles / year

April 2018 delivery on both :doublesho

Speak with IMG SEAT Warrington

http://www.seatwarrington.co.uk/newcars/seat/leon/cupra


----------



## robertdon777

Some great offers on those.

Obviously if fuel use isn't a big issue and your doing low mileage.....why buy second hand?


----------



## FJ1000

robertdon777 said:


> Some great offers on those.
> 
> Obviously if fuel use isn't a big issue and your doing low mileage.....why buy second hand?


Because it's normally cheaper over the life of the ownership.

A new car has a larger depreciation cost than a used one that has already realised some depreciation cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777

FJ1000 said:


> Because it's normally cheaper over the life of the ownership.
> 
> A new car has a larger depreciation cost than a used one that has already realised some depreciation cost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was talking leasing new against buying a second hand one (nearly new or a year/2 year old). Just with the way the cars are being thrown away the amoutnt you lose in depreciation on a second hand car will be more than £200 a month.

If you kept the car yes you can argue its better value, but you'd have to keep it about 8 years going off the resale/trade in figures of a Leon Cupra.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Volkswagen Golf Estate 2.0 TSI 310 R 5dr 4MOTION DSG

24 month PCH

*No initial deposit
*24 months @ £312 / month incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee's - £180 incl. VAT

https://centralukvehicleleasing.co....-tsi-310-r-5dr-awd-dsg_VWGO20R~~5EPTA4~6.htm/

(You have to ring for this deal)


----------



## horico

Bristle Hound said:


> Volkswagen Golf Estate 2.0 TSI 310 R 5dr 4MOTION DSG
> 
> 24 month PCH
> 
> *No initial deposit
> *24 months @ £312 / month incl. VAT
> 5000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's - £180 incl. VAT
> 
> https://centralukvehicleleasing.co....-tsi-310-r-5dr-awd-dsg_VWGO20R~~5EPTA4~6.htm/
> 
> (You have to ring for this deal)


Not a bad price that. A little more than they were a year ago but that was for the pre-facelift model.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000

robertdon777 said:


> I was talking leasing new against buying a second hand one (nearly new or a year/2 year old). Just with the way the cars are being thrown away the amoutnt you lose in depreciation on a second hand car will be more than £200 a month.
> 
> If you kept the car yes you can argue its better value, but you'd have to keep it about 8 years going off the resale/trade in figures of a Leon Cupra.


The lease cost includes the depreciation, plus some profit margin for the leasing company.

That depreciation will be more for a new car than a used one.

Remember - There's no such thing as a free lunch!
However you finance a new car, you can't get around paying new car depreciation!

As an example, the depreciation cost over 2 years of a 2 year old 5dr golf Gti is around £3k (looking at prices on autotrader). The cost of the 2 year lease on a new one is slightly over double.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777

FJ1000 said:


> The lease cost includes the depreciation, plus some profit margin for the leasing company.
> 
> That depreciation will be more for a new car than a used one.
> 
> Remember - There's no such thing as a free lunch!
> However you finance a new car, you can't get around paying new car depreciation!
> 
> As an example, the depreciation cost over 2 years of a 2 year old 5dr golf Gti is around £3k (looking at prices on autotrader). The cost of the 2 year lease on a new one is slightly over double.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont go against dealer prices for depreciation. Buy a car new or a year old and then when it comes to selling look at the Glasses guide for bottom book price because this is your only GFV.

The Golf range has a figure after 3 years of approx 46.3% retained value against RRP. Every model/figure will be different though because of specs/mileage etc.

We will be paying £8800 over 3 years for the Lease on the Golf (inc Deposit). Now if we'd purchased the Golf through CarWoW it would of been: £23,000 with options after discount.

I would need that same Golf to achieve a trade in figure of £14200 (so over 50% retained value). I'm not sure it would achieve that figure... Its not worth the risk.. I reckon it would get about £12K trade in.

But if you were buying the Golf, you can get a 6 month old one for £19K. This would be the better option.......BUT its not new. You can only compare like for like...new for new.


----------



## Nanoman

Remember on a lease there's a huge amount of smoke and mirrors and tax efficiency's etc. 

Example 1:
Manufacturer A has built 500 cars more than they've sold in Q4. They normally sell for £45000. They cost the manufacturer £28000 to build. Cost of selling via dealerships is £2000 each. They 'sell' them to the bank they own (cost of sale is zero) and put them out on leases for 2 years at £400/month (£9600). The bank (owned by the manufacturer parent group) after 2 years is now going to sell on the used market for £25000. Manufacturer A just got £34600 for the cars. They sold them in bulk and made all the numbers they needed to hit for the shareholders in the process. They free'd up space to continue producing more cars. 

If they'd tried to sell them new via retail they would have had to discount them £5000+ and would have had a £2000 cost of sale. So they'd have made max £38000 selling them in individual retail sales and wouldn't have been able to fudge the books to make it look like they'd hit the right targets. 

Punter A, who leased, got a £45k car for 2 years for £9600. Punter B, who bought it for £45000, paid £20000+ for the same car for the same length of time. 

My Touareg cost me £12100 over 2 years on a lease. To buy it new would have been £40k-£45k. It retailed at £27k after 2 years. If I had got a great deal and bought it for £40k, and if I had done an awesome job of moving it on after 2 years. It would have cost me at £15.5k (40-27+2 (margin for resale)+0.5 (tax)=15.5k), chances are it would have cost me a few grand more than that. 

It was manufactured by VW, financed by VW and re-marketed by VW. Internal cross charging of costs and cost of finance are all smoke and mirrors for tax benefits, etc. 

When you're in control of production, financing and re-marketing you play the game. You can also play the game by going to places like car hire company's and banks who aren't hitting their targets for financing assets.

So many people say by leasing it MUST cost more because more people are in the chain and have to make money too. That's utter rubbish and shows huge ignorance of economics. 

I will caveat this with the fact the most recent car we bought after several leases and PCPs was a 10 year old Lexus RX, it came with a full Lexus warranty for 3 years.


----------



## davies20

Nanoman said:


> Remember on a lease there's a huge amount of smoke and mirrors and tax efficiency's etc.
> 
> Example 1:
> Manufacturer A has built 500 cars more than they've sold in Q4. They normally sell for £45000. They cost the manufacturer £28000 to build. Cost of selling via dealerships is £2000 each. They 'sell' them to the bank they own (cost of sale is zero) and put them out on leases for 2 years at £400/month (£9600). The bank (owned by the manufacturer parent group) after 2 years is now going to sell on the used market for £25000. Manufacturer A just got £34600 for the cars. They sold them in bulk and made all the numbers they needed to hit for the shareholders in the process. They free'd up space to continue producing more cars.
> 
> If they'd tried to sell them new via retail they would have had to discount them £5000+ and would have had a £2000 cost of sale. So they'd have made max £38000 selling them in individual retail sales and wouldn't have been able to fudge the books to make it look like they'd hit the right targets.
> 
> Punter A, who leased, got a £45k car for 2 years for £9600. Punter B, who bought it for £45000, paid £20000+ for the same car for the same length of time.
> 
> My Touareg cost me £12100 over 2 years on a lease. To buy it new would have been £40k-£45k. It retailed at £27k after 2 years. If I had got a great deal and bought it for £40k, and if I had done an awesome job of moving it on after 2 years. It would have cost me at £15.5k (40-27+2 (margin for resale)+0.5 (tax)=15.5k), chances are it would have cost me a few grand more than that.
> 
> It was manufactured by VW, financed by VW and re-marketed by VW. Internal cross charging of costs and cost of finance are all smoke and mirrors for tax benefits, etc.
> 
> When you're in control of production, financing and re-marketing you play the game. You can also play the game by going to places like car hire company's and banks who aren't hitting their targets for financing assets.
> 
> So many people say by leasing it MUST cost more because more people are in the chain and have to make money too. That's utter rubbish and shows huge ignorance of economics.
> 
> I will caveat this with the fact the most recent car we bought after several leases and PCPs was a 10 year old Lexus RX, it came with a full Lexus warranty for 3 years.


And I struggle to spell PCP! Wish I had your kind of knowledge!


----------



## andy665

Nanoman said:


> Remember on a lease there's a huge amount of smoke and mirrors and tax efficiency's etc.
> 
> Example 1:
> Manufacturer A has built 500 cars more than they've sold in Q4. They normally sell for £45000. They cost the manufacturer £28000 to build. Cost of selling via dealerships is £2000 each. They 'sell' them to the bank they own (cost of sale is zero) and put them out on leases for 2 years at £400/month (£9600). The bank (owned by the manufacturer parent group) after 2 years is now going to sell on the used market for £25000. Manufacturer A just got £34600 for the cars. They sold them in bulk and made all the numbers they needed to hit for the shareholders in the process. They free'd up space to continue producing more cars.
> 
> If they'd tried to sell them new via retail they would have had to discount them £5000+ and would have had a £2000 cost of sale. So they'd have made max £38000 selling them in individual retail sales and wouldn't have been able to fudge the books to make it look like they'd hit the right targets.
> 
> Punter A, who leased, got a £45k car for 2 years for £9600. Punter B, who bought it for £45000, paid £20000+ for the same car for the same length of time.
> 
> My Touareg cost me £12100 over 2 years on a lease. To buy it new would have been £40k-£45k. It retailed at £27k after 2 years. If I had got a great deal and bought it for £40k, and if I had done an awesome job of moving it on after 2 years. It would have cost me at £15.5k (40-27+2 (margin for resale)+0.5 (tax)=15.5k), chances are it would have cost me a few grand more than that.
> 
> It was manufactured by VW, financed by VW and re-marketed by VW. Internal cross charging of costs and cost of finance are all smoke and mirrors for tax benefits, etc.
> 
> When you're in control of production, financing and re-marketing you play the game. You can also play the game by going to places like car hire company's and banks who aren't hitting their targets for financing assets.
> 
> So many people say by leasing it MUST cost more because more people are in the chain and have to make money too. That's utter rubbish and shows huge ignorance of economics.
> 
> I will caveat this with the fact the most recent car we bought after several leases and PCPs was a 10 year old Lexus RX, it came with a full Lexus warranty for 3 years.


Completely agreed. Current car I'm looking at is 37.5k list. Best deal I can get is £31.7k. Looking at 2 year old examples likely resale price is going to be about £21k absolute tops.

Realistically its going to be cost me at £10.7k plus interest paid on a loan (lets say another £1k).

Contract hire works out cheaper - no way around it - yes it has its limitations but for the car I want its simply the most cost effective way


----------



## Bristle Hound

Audi A6 1.8TFSi Black Edition Saloon 4dr S Tronic

24 month PCH (1+23)

*No initial deposit*
24 months @ £299.13 / month incl. VAT
8000 miles / year

Admin fee's - £299.99 incl. VAT

https://leasecars.online/product/audi-a6-1-8tfsi-black-edition-saloon-4dr-s-tronic/


----------



## Clyde

Just ordered an A6 Avant Black Edition 9x23 £204 including maintenance 5k miles


----------



## Rowan83

Clyde said:


> Just ordered an A6 Avant Black Edition 9x23 £204 including maintenance 5k miles


Does that inc VAT? How much deposit?


----------



## Kerr

Clyde said:


> Just ordered an A6 Avant Black Edition 9x23 £204 including maintenance 5k miles


Surely there won't be any maintenance over 10,000 miles and 2 years?



Rowan83 said:


> Does that inc VAT? How much deposit?


9x204 is the first payment.


----------



## DrEskimo

Kerr said:


> Surely there won't be any maintenance over 10,000 miles and 2 years?
> 
> 9x204 is the first payment.


That's what I was thinking....how much extra was adding the maintenance?

My S5 over 21months and 14k miles needed 1 service at £250. I had 3 punctures but I don't suppose the maintenance will help you out there...?

I guess the second service was due around the 24m mark though....I guess you don't have the option of handing it back early with a lease, so perhaps you are always liable for both the minor and major service routines?


----------



## andy665

DrEskimo said:


> I guess the second service was due around the 24m mark though....I guess you don't have the option of handing it back early with a lease, so perhaps you are always liable for both the minor and major service routines?


On cars with 12 month service intervals it's very common practice to have the first service a little late (but still within the warranty/ manufacturer guidelines) and then return the car a couple of weeks early, thus avoiding the last service


----------



## DrEskimo

andy665 said:


> On cars with 12 month service intervals it's very common practice to have the first service a little late (but still within the warranty/ manufacturer guidelines) and then return the car a couple of weeks early, thus avoiding the last service


Yea that sounds sensible.

I know for Audi's there is a fix term and flexible service schedule, so apparently depending on your driving you might not even need the first service until 2yrs/20k miles.


----------



## Rayaan

Bristle Hound said:


> Audi A6 1.8TFSi Black Edition Saloon 4dr S Tronic
> 
> 24 month PCH (1+23)
> 
> *No initial deposit*
> 24 months @ £299.13 / month incl. VAT
> 8000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's - £299.99 incl. VAT
> 
> https://leasecars.online/product/audi-a6-1-8tfsi-black-edition-saloon-4dr-s-tronic/


Good value no doubt but that engine is a dog.
Would it really be cheaper than buying outright? Not so sure because it's got £10k+ off retail at the minute


----------



## andy665

DrEskimo said:


> Yea that sounds sensible.
> 
> I know for Audi's there is a fix term and flexible service schedule, so apparently depending on your driving you might not even need the first service until 2yrs/20k miles.


I took the maintenance package out on the M135i - full maintenance including all consumable and tyres - worked out at £21 per month - its on 14k now and won't need a service until next May, just before its handed back. Had one front tyre replaced due to a slow puncture but will probably need at least a pair of rears in the next couple of months - tyres alone have made the maintenance worthwhile


----------



## DrEskimo

Rayaan said:


> Good value no doubt but that engine is a dog.
> Would it really be cheaper than buying outright? Not so sure because it's got £10k+ off retail at the minute


Almost certainly, assuming you don't want many options of more mileage. 8,000 isn't horrendous and Black Edition is pretty well specced.

Total Lease cost = £299.19*24 + £299.99 = £7,480.55

Same car RRP = £36,950 - £10k discount = £26,950.
Predicted trade in value at 2yrs/20k miles = ~£18k
Total = £8,950.

On a PCP that would be £300 up front and £460 per month.

So if you assume + £2k for private sale, then it could be about £500 cheaper, but that's not certain...

I certainly think it's questionable whether it's cheaper than a 1yr old version bought outright and then traded in when 3yrs/30k miles, before the warranty expires. But the 1.8TFSI is just released so hard to tell.


----------



## Rayaan

DrEskimo said:


> Almost certainly, assuming you don't want many options of more mileage. 8,000 isn't horrendous and Black Edition is pretty well specced.
> 
> Total Lease cost = £299.19*24 + £299.99 = £7,480.55
> 
> Same car RRP = £36,950 - £10k discount = £26,950.
> Predicted trade in value at 2yrs/20k miles = ~£18k
> Total = £8,950.
> 
> On a PCP that would be £300 up front and £460 per month.
> 
> So if you assume + £2k for private sale, then it could be about £500 cheaper, but that's not certain...
> 
> I certainly think it's questionable whether it's cheaper than a 1yr old version bought outright and then traded in when 3yrs/30k miles, before the warranty expires. But the 1.8TFSI is just released so hard to tell.


Where does the predicted trade in value come from on such a new vehicle?

I've found predicted trade in values are nigh on impossible to get as low as. It's like they expect the car to be battered when given in


----------



## Tom_the_great

Afternoon all, 

Looking for some help... Had a company car for the last 5-6 years but recently changed role so thats gone back now im needing to get my own car.

I've had a read of this and some other forums but only just getting my head around PCP/PCH etc, seems to be the only way to go unless you have a bag full of cash (which i dont to buy out right).

What should I be looking for? whats a good vs bad deal? any tricks to be aware off?

Car will be used mainly for nice trips to nice places rather then the daily grind. Mileage wise will not be more than 10k per year, not tied to a brand or anything so happy to keep options open.. 

where do I start? oh budget wise around the 200 per month mark


----------



## andy665

Best tip I can give is to act quickly when you see a deal and be prepared to be flexible on vehicle


----------



## DrEskimo

Rayaan said:


> Where does the predicted trade in value come from on such a new vehicle?
> 
> I've found predicted trade in values are nigh on impossible to get as low as. It's like they expect the car to be battered when given in


Just took the GFV from Audi's Finance Calculator mate.

TBH, with where the market is going at the moment I wouldn't be surprised if it traded in less than what it's predicted now...

My S5 was predicted to be £27k at 24m and 20k miles. They were pretty reluctant to give me £27k at 21m and 14k miles.

...having said that, I did sell it to another indie dealer for £28.5k, with not much additional effort so...


----------



## robertdon777

Tom_the_great said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Looking for some help... Had a company car for the last 5-6 years but recently changed role so thats gone back now im needing to get my own car.
> 
> I've had a read of this and some other forums but only just getting my head around PCP/PCH etc, seems to be the only way to go unless you have a bag full of cash (which i dont to buy out right).
> 
> What should I be looking for? whats a good vs bad deal? any tricks to be aware off?
> 
> Car will be used mainly for nice trips to nice places rather then the daily grind. Mileage wise will not be more than 10k per year, not tied to a brand or anything so happy to keep options open..
> 
> where do I start? oh budget wise around the 200 per month mark


Always check the Lease Company charges for finding you the deal. They can be Free or upto £500. This has to be totalled into the lease deal overal to give a fair price per month on your deal.

As an example:

Deal A: 24 month Deal, *£200 a month inc VAT* + £600 Deposit (3 months) and £500 Lease Company Fee.

Deal B: 24 month Deal. *£220 a month inc VAT* , no deposit, + £149 Lease Company Fee

Deal B is better even though you are paying £220 a month.

SO ALWAYS CHECK OVERALL COST FOR THE TERM OF THE LEASE/PCP.

Have a look on a few websites like FleetPrices, JetFinanace, Simpsons Skoda, 21st Century Motors for Lease deals.

Skoda have some good deals at present on the little SUV and Seat have some on a few models in their range. Golf 1.6tdi GT models are cheap too but you can't spec them how you wish (as its a batch of factory cars being made to one spec)

Skoda example:

24 month Deal:

Octavia Hatchback
2.0 TSI vRS 5dr
8000 mpa	24 months
£214.74 incl VAT monthly rental
£644.22 incl VAT initial rental.
Admin Fee: £450

*or £251.38 per month for 24 months*

or

Seat Example:

SEAT LEON

8000pa 36month
1.4 TSI 125 FR Technology 5dr
£198.88 inc. VAT monthly
Deposit: £596.63 inc. VAT 
Administration fee £144.99 inc. VAT

*or £214.09 per month for 36 months*


----------



## robertdon777

Audi A5 Cabriolet 2.0TFSi S-Line Manual

24 months, 8K per year miles:

*£183 inc VAT
*
£1640 deposit

£350 fee

= £6199 over 2 years or £258.29 per month

Cheap for this car which lists at £39,000 before discount.

edit: First Choice Vehicle Leasing


----------



## Paul04

where do you find all these deals?


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

I see your Audi A5, and I raise you one Mercedes E220d Cabriolet AMG-Line Auto

18 months, 7k per year miles:

£189.99 plus VAT (£227.99 inc VAT)

£3000 plus VAT deposit (£3600 inc VAT)

= £7475.83 over 18 months or £415.33 per month

Quite a bit more to have the Mercedes over the Audi!

Central UK Vehicle Leasing


----------



## Tom_the_great

Quick question for all your seasoned pro's,

Im looking for an estate or larger car in size and have seen a few volvo's etc crop up recently seem to be good deals overall.

What are the next steps ? do I have to go to the dealer near me or are they online only deals ? can the deals be better in house? 

abit of a newbie when it comes to this and dont want to get bitten.

TIA Tom.


----------



## andy665

Tom_the_great said:


> Quick question for all your seasoned pro's,
> 
> Im looking for an estate or larger car in size and have seen a few volvo's etc crop up recently seem to be good deals overall.
> 
> What are the next steps ? do I have to go to the dealer near me or are they online only deals ? can the deals be better in house?
> 
> abit of a newbie when it comes to this and dont want to get bitten.
> 
> TIA Tom.


Best advice is to ACT quickly - these really strong deals are usually volume limited and if you um and ahh you will almost certainly lose out

Some deals are broker only, some are manufacturer site only, some are both

If you see a good deal advertised and it appeals, pick up the phone and grab it - time spent checking on whether you can get it from someone slightly closer or for slightly less will probably see you lose the deal completely


----------



## alan hanson

when do peeps usually start looking before theirs come to an end? this is my first lease and i'm unsure whats what. whatever car i choose will only be factory spec to avoid lead times as best i can. Also if i use the same company will i have to pay the set up fee again?


----------



## robertdon777

alan hanson said:


> when do peeps usually start looking before theirs come to an end? this is my first lease and i'm unsure whats what. whatever car i choose will only be factory spec to avoid lead times as best i can. Also if i use the same company will i have to pay the set up fee again?


You will have to pay a set up fee again yes.

Timing can get akward on Lease changeovers. I've always had a few cars so just use another instead for a while. Obviously if its your only car a stock car (in stock already) may be the best option, but this will limit choices.


----------



## robertdon777

Paul04 said:


> where do you find all these deals?


Facebook is a good place and contracthireandleasing.com

But usually Facebook and Pistonheads are good places to look. And here of course!


----------



## robertdon777

Tom_the_great said:


> Quick question for all your seasoned pro's,
> 
> Im looking for an estate or larger car in size and have seen a few volvo's etc crop up recently seem to be good deals overall.
> 
> What are the next steps ? do I have to go to the dealer near me or are they online only deals ? can the deals be better in house?
> 
> abit of a newbie when it comes to this and dont want to get bitten.
> 
> TIA Tom.


Tom... Dont hang around:

Fleetprices:

*Octavia Estate 2.0 TSI vRS 5dr DSG*
42.80 mpg	
10000 mpa	36 months
Rental profile: 3 + 35	Personal contract hire
£259.78 incl VAT monthly rental
£779.33 incl VAT initial rental


----------



## Tom_the_great

Thanks Robertdon777,

Very interested in that VRS ! Maybe a silly question but as this will be the first time i'm doing this what is the threshold for damages etc ... 

I mean im on here so it will be clean and washed almost every week but say some hoodlem keys it or some lovley person dings it in the car park... 

Whats the story ? how does it work?


----------



## Nanoman

I'm just going to jump in here... I've been a great advocate of PCP and Lease deals. The last two cars I've bought have been 8 and 9 year old Lexus from main dealers with unlimited mileage warranty (extendable for a very reasonable fee). 

I'd never considered buying old, high-spec, high miles cars due to the risk of getting a big bill but I've halfed my monthly cost of car finance and got faster, better spec cars. Yes they're older and higher miles but with a main dealer warranty it's a very attractive option. You wouldn't catch me buying a merc/audi/bmw though!

As you were...


----------



## Hereisphilly

Tom_the_great said:


> Thanks Robertdon777,
> 
> Very interested in that VRS ! Maybe a silly question but as this will be the first time i'm doing this what is the threshold for damages etc ...
> 
> I mean im on here so it will be clean and washed almost every week but say some hoodlem keys it or some lovley person dings it in the car park...
> 
> Whats the story ? how does it work?


Almost all PCP / PCH deals will fall back on the BVRLA guidelines, with their own modifications to what damage they deem acceptable

If you're unsure, I'd request a copy of their damage allowance spec before signing the contract to make sure you're happy with the requirements

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman

Hereisphilly said:


> Almost all PCP / PCH deals will fall back on the BVRLA guidelines, with their own modifications to what damage they deem acceptable
> 
> If you're unsure, I'd request a copy of their damage allowance spec before signing the contract to make sure you're happy with the requirements
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


When I handed my Touareg back they did a fairly substantial check on it including with a Paint Depth Gauge. It had a crap smart repair on the roof but thankfully they didn't notice it.

The penalties for damage aren't particularly onerous but, generally, you do need to do things like hand it back with same brand and model of tyre that came on it with at least 3mm tread, etc.


----------



## andy665

Hereisphilly said:


> Almost all PCP / PCH deals will fall back on the BVRLA guidelines, with their own modifications to what damage they deem acceptable
> 
> If you're unsure, I'd request a copy of their damage allowance spec before signing the contract to make sure you're happy with the requirements
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


For the sake of clarity BVRLA is the British Vehicle Rental and Leasing Association

It allows for "normal" wear and tear, commensurate with vehicle age and mileage. For example: a few stone chips, a minor ding in an alloy will probably be ok on a 2 year old car being returned - damage is identified either at time of return or immediately afterwards and charges for damage would be known to you beforehand

Lease will also be on mileage so you state your required mileage - doing under will not get you a refund, doing over you will be charged per mile - typically 10 - 15 per mile but set out in the agreement

Also expected that you service the car according to manufacturers standards

One downside ton a lease is that you are effectively tied in for the whole term - if you want to end early most finance providers would allow you to but only on condition of full payment of all outstanding payments

The below is a better deal than the Octavia, its the 230 model and much lower spec than the now "suspended" 245

Seat Leon Cupra 5 door manual
269 deposit
23 x £269
8k per annum

Or £10 per month more for the ST (estate)


----------



## Hereisphilly

Nanoman said:


> When I handed my Touareg back they did a fairly substantial check on it including with a Paint Depth Gauge. It had a crap smart repair on the roof but thankfully they didn't notice it.
> 
> The penalties for damage aren't particularly onerous but, generally, you do need to do things like hand it back with same brand and model of tyre that came on it with at least 3mm tread, etc.


Bloody hell, a ptg?

Wonder what they could be checking for with that if visually it looked acceptable?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

andy665 said:


> Seat Leon Cupra 5 door manual
> 269 deposit
> 23 x £269
> 8k per annum
> 
> Or £10 per month more for the ST (estate)


For anyone who's interested in the above deal's they're here 
SEAT LEON HATCHBACK 2.0 TSI Cupra 300 5dr
http://www.seatwarrington.co.uk/newcars/details/seat/leon-hatchback/20-tsi-cupra-300-5dr/17176

SEAT LEON SPORT TOURER 2.0 TSI Cupra 300 5dr
http://www.seatwarrington.co.uk/newcars/details/seat/leon-sport-tourer/20-tsi-cupra-300-5dr/17258


----------



## alan hanson

i received my car hand back pack few weeks ago (VW), the fair wear and tear is more generous than i thought it would be tbh. allowed small dents (qty obviosuly) chips in windscreen scratches, curbed alloys (size dependant) etc...... it will be a well used 3 year old car so only fair.


----------



## robertdon777

There is a lot of internet talk about hand backs and costs.

Its only the same as selling your own car second hand. Dents, broken bits will devalue it. So somewhere you will lose money or pay out to have them fixed etc.

As long as its tidy and clean with tread on the tyres and nothing missing with no dents/scrapes you will be fine.

It allows for general age and mileage related marks too. They don't expect a 3 or 4 year old lease car to be 100% like brand new.


----------



## robertdon777

robertdon777 said:


> Audi A5 Cabriolet 2.0TFSi S-Line Manual
> 
> 24 months, 8K per year miles:
> 
> *£183 inc VAT
> *
> £1640 deposit
> 
> £350 fee
> 
> = £6199 over 2 years or £258.29 per month
> 
> Cheap for this car which lists at £39,000 before discount.
> 
> edit: First Choice Vehicle Leasing


This deal sold out within 4hrs!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Morning all,

After looking at alot of deals over the last few days I think I have settled on *drum roll*

A Volvo S60 T4 SE Nav over 18months. 8000miles per year.

Few personal reasons for this (I really wanted an estate but insurance and higher price just lost out. I'm still not sold into this leasing thing i'm part of the "can't afford can't have" untill now of course, so this is acting as a trial.

So the next question is do I go for the maintenace package ? opinions please! The term is short so would guess that only 1 service is needed and fingers crossed not much else.

The package works out at £420 over the 18months.

Thank you for all the help and advice within this thread.


----------



## andy665

Tom_the_great said:


> Morning all,
> 
> After looking at alot of deals over the last few days I think I have settled on *drum roll*
> 
> A Volvo S60 T4 SE Nav over 18months. 8000miles per year.
> 
> Few personal reasons for this (I really wanted an estate but insurance and higher price just lost out. I'm still not sold into this leasing thing i'm part of the "can't afford can't have" untill now of course, so this is acting as a trial.
> 
> So the next question is do I go for the maintenace package ? opinions please! The term is short so would guess that only 1 service is needed and fingers crossed not much else.
> 
> The package works out at £420 over the 18months.
> 
> Thank you for all the help and advice within this thread.


Depends on what the maintenance package covers. On my car its £20 per month over 24 months but that covers all services, wiper blades, tyres etc etc - that was a no brainer. If the £420 is for one service then probably not worth it


----------



## alan hanson

mines around 25pm, cover similar to above, i've had a service on my 3rd set of front tyres, few bulbs replaced so worth it but on short contracts not so sure tbh


----------



## robertdon777

Don't get the service contract on such short term if it won't cover tyres.

1 service is all that will be required at a VAT registered garage will cost less than £200

(Halfords etc are cheap - remember its not your car so as long as they stamp the book to OEM level service, Halfords and Kwikfit do this)


----------



## Butts1918

Tom_the_great said:


> Morning all,
> 
> After looking at alot of deals over the last few days I think I have settled on *drum roll*
> 
> A Volvo S60 T4 SE Nav over 18months. 8000miles per year.
> 
> Few personal reasons for this (I really wanted an estate but insurance and higher price just lost out. I'm still not sold into this leasing thing i'm part of the "can't afford can't have" untill now of course, so this is acting as a trial.
> 
> So the next question is do I go for the maintenace package ? opinions please! The term is short so would guess that only 1 service is needed and fingers crossed not much else.
> 
> The package works out at £420 over the 18months.
> 
> Thank you for all the help and advice within this thread.


I literally just got a XC60 from these guys https://vantage-leasing.com - but i dont know what they are like on the S60. Didnt have to pay anything upfront either which was a bonus :thumb:


----------



## Butts1918

Butts1918 said:


> I literally just got a XC60 from these guys https://vantage-leasing.com - but i dont know what they are like on the S60. Didnt have to pay anything upfront either which was a bonus :thumb:


Oh and theyve done a leasing deals page too...


----------



## Paul04

if you use a leasing company do you still get a Manufactures warranty?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Paul04 said:


> if you use a leasing company do you still get a Manufactures warranty?


Yes

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Clyde

When leasing you will only pay a broker fee upfront for sourcing the car. 99% of the time if you source from a main dealer there is no fee. The deposit is normally collected within 14 days of you picking up the car.


----------



## robertdon777

Clyde said:


> When leasing you will only pay a broker fee upfront for sourcing the car. 99% of the time if you source from a main dealer there is no fee. The deposit is normally collected within 14 days of you picking up the car.


Yep just figure in the broker fee within the total cost of ownership.

Some cheap deals look great and then its £500 +VAT broker fee! which adds a fair amount onto a 24 month lease for the monthly cost.

All of a sudden that £150 deal is £175 a month.

When you may of been able to get the same car from somewhere for £170 a month (like a main dealer) without any broker fee.


----------



## Bristle Hound

BMW 4 Series Gran Diesel Coupe 435d Xdrive M Sport 5dr Auto (Professional Media)
Metallic paint included

24 month PCH

*No initial deposit*
24 months @ £395.99 / month incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee's - £180 incl. VAT

https://centralukvehicleleasing.co....-auto-professional-media_BM4S304MM5HDTA4.htm/


----------



## Skuperb

Company car is due for change soon and I am thinking of taking the cash allowance and goIng for an A6 Avant Black Edition. I'll never get one on or company scheme. Anyone spotted any good deals? 

Also, despite the obvious benefit of a having a brand new reg, I assume there would be some cost benefit to hanging on to after March 1st and taking a late 67 plate from stock rather than an 18 plate built to spec? (please excuse the ignorance!!)


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bristle Hound said:


> BMW 4 Series Gran Diesel Coupe 435d Xdrive M Sport 5dr Auto (Professional Media)
> Metallic paint included
> 
> 24 month PCH
> 
> *No initial deposit*
> 24 months @ £395.99 / month incl. VAT
> 5000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's - £180 incl. VAT
> 
> https://centralukvehicleleasing.co....-auto-professional-media_BM4S304MM5HDTA4.htm/


Allocation all now sold


----------



## Kerr

Cheap M140i Shadow editions

http://www.freedomcontracts.com/BMW-1-Series-5Dr-M140i-Shadow-Edition-Auto-Business-Lease/3056


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kerr said:


> Cheap M140i Shadow editions
> 
> http://www.freedomcontracts.com/BMW-1-Series-5Dr-M140i-Shadow-Edition-Auto-Business-Lease/3056


Saw that Kerr
Unfortunately the BMW 1 series is to much of a fugly mutha for me
Gets coat ... :lol:


----------



## Nanoman

Kerr said:


> Cheap M140i Shadow editions
> 
> http://www.freedomcontracts.com/BMW-1-Series-5Dr-M140i-Shadow-Edition-Auto-Business-Lease/3056


Ideal clubman replacement?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Nanoman said:


> Ideal clubman replacement?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a M235i already and wouldn't want two cars too similar.

She doesn't do many miles and doesn't need anything like that. Her car will be something a bit fun, but probably a few years old and hopefully past the depreciation curve.



Bristle Hound said:


> Saw that Kerr
> Unfortunately the BMW 1 series is to much of a fugly mutha for me
> Gets coat ... :lol:


I don't mind it. The 2 series is much nicer though, but they are more expensive.

It's a good deal for the M140i especially with the autobox and standard kit of the shadow edition.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Hi all,

Looking for abit of help, I am about to sign the agreement for my new lease.

Only thing that concerns/find strange is the clause regarding total loss, and I have to pay for the difference between finance company and insurance company ??? But surely if I insure a car for 30k and someone writes it off then insurance covers it.. 

I don’t see the reason or requirement for gap insurance or why there should be a gap in any circumstance ?

Apologise if I’m missing something or if this is a stupid question ?


----------



## Kerr

Tom_the_great said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for abit of help, I am about to sign the agreement for my new lease.
> 
> Only thing that concerns/find strange is the clause regarding total loss, and I have to pay for the difference between finance company and insurance company ??? But surely if I insure a car for 30k and someone writes it off then insurance covers it..
> 
> I don't see the reason or requirement for gap insurance or why there should be a gap in any circumstance ?
> 
> Apologise if I'm missing something or if this is a stupid question ?


Read this thread and see why you need it.

Also consider the amount you pay in the first payment.

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=23&t=1713197&p=1

This guy lost a lot for a few months ownership even when he had GAP.


----------



## Rob_Quads

I really don't understand how that could be out of pocket. Your leasing a car for a monthly amount. I can see you will be without a car while it gets sorted. No different to normal car insurance. 

If it gets written off then company X will say its worth Y and insurance company will pay Y. If they say its only worth Z then they need their heads banging together. You can't have one company saying its worth 10K and another 11K.

With PCP etc its a completely different due to the way its financed.


----------



## eddie bullit

The car isn't yours so how can you be liable for the GAP? I would have thought that would have been the car owners issue


----------



## Kerr

Rob_Quads said:


> I really don't understand how that could be out of pocket. Your leasing a car for a monthly amount. I can see you will be without a car while it gets sorted. No different to normal car insurance.
> 
> If it gets written off then company X will say its worth Y and insurance company will pay Y. If they say its only worth Z then they need their heads banging together. You can't have one company saying its worth 10K and another 11K.
> 
> With PCP etc its a completely different due to the way its financed.


All new cars depreciate no matter how you pay. PCP, HP, lease or cash. If written off early there is nearly always going to be a gap between what was paid for the car and what is owed on the car due to the depreciation curve.

Someone buying and leasing you a £30k car wants profit on the deal. You write off a £30k car and the lease company only get £24k back they've lost money.

There is occasionally some amazing lease deals, but more often than not you're covering the depreciation and interest occurred by someone to buy the car to lend to you.


----------



## eddie bullit

Based on this Kerr it should be the company that have GAP and this is added to the cost of your monthly payments.


----------



## Kerr

eddie bullit said:


> The car isn't yours so how can you be liable for the GAP? I would have thought that would have been the car owners issue


The car owner on any finance deal is the finance company.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Kerr said:


> All new cars depreciate no matter how you pay. PCP, HP, lease of cash. If written off early there is nearly always going to be a gap what was paid for the car and what is owed on the car due to the depreciation curve.


Whats the difference between a lease and a PCP them?

Both involve putting down a deposit and then a monthly amount and then giving the car back (in 90% of circumstances) Why do leases exist?

The difference to me is that with PCP you are liable for car. Your agreeing to take on financial responsibility for a whole car and then when you give it back they will write off the remaining balance on the car (or you pay it off). Thus if its written off its likely you may still owe more than its worth.

With a lease IMO you not financially responsible for the car. You are saying I will borrow this for £x a month but your not taking on responsibility for the rest of the value of the car.


----------



## Bristle Hound

SEAT Ibiza Hatchback 1.0 TSI 95 FR 5dr

24 month PCH

*No initial deposit*
24 months @ £203.96 / month incl. VAT
8000 miles / year

Admin fee's - £238.80 incl. VAT

https://www.smartleasingsolutions.c...at/ibiza-hatchback/10-tsi-95-fr-5dr-267816927


----------



## Bristle Hound

Fiat 500 Hatchback 1.2 Pop 3dr

24 month PCH (3+23)

Initial deposit - £405.72
24 months @ £135.24 / month incl. VAT
8000 miles / year

Admin fee's - £0 (Zero £)

https://www.wearcarleasing.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/fiat/500-hatchback/12-pop-3dr-263610001


----------



## Nanoman

Rob_Quads said:


> Whats the difference between a lease and a PCP them?
> 
> Both involve putting down a deposit and then a monthly amount and then giving the car back (in 90% of circumstances) Why do leases exist?
> 
> The difference to me is that with PCP you are liable for car. Your agreeing to take on financial responsibility for a whole car and then when you give it back they will write off the remaining balance on the car (or you pay it off). Thus if its written off its likely you may still owe more than its worth.
> 
> With a lease IMO you not financially responsible for the car. You are saying I will borrow this for £x a month but your not taking on responsibility for the rest of the value of the car.


PCP is still hire purchase. You just have a GMFV based on agreed mileage which equals the final payment. 
Lease is hiring a car, not buying a car.

PCP if you put £10k down then £100 a month over 48 months with a £10k GMFV and the car gets written off after 30 days you may or may not be out of pocket. GAP insurance will take it back to outstanding finance value or invoice value depending on your GAP.

On a lease if you put £10k down then £100 a month over 48 months and the car gets written off after 30 days you've lost the £10k initial payment and then things get even more smelly. You need separate insurance to cover the initial payment of £10k and then there's settling with the lease company for their written off car which you need to cover the cost of and your remaining payments totalling £4800! You committed to paying £14800 and giving them their car back.

Leases get very smelly if you're not careful and big initial rentals are a bad idea.


----------



## Bristle Hound

SEAT LEON HATCHBACK 2.0 TSI Cupra 300 5dr Manual
Metallic paint included

PCH 24 months (1+23)

*No initial payment*
24 months @ £269 incl. VAT
8000 miles / year
Excess mileage 8.4p/mile incl. VAT

June/July 2018 delivery

Admin fee's £179

http://www.seatwarrington.co.uk/newcars/details/seat/leon-hatchback/20-tsi-cupra-300-5dr/17176


----------



## robertdon777

That's a fantastic offer on a 300bhp car.

Come well equipped too and the new ones can have the active screen dashboards.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bristle Hound said:


> Fiat 500 Hatchback 1.2 Pop 3dr
> 
> 24 month PCH (3+23)
> 
> Initial deposit - £405.72
> 23 months @ £135.24 / month incl. VAT
> 8000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's - £0 (Zero £)
> 
> https://www.wearcarleasing.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/fiat/500-hatchback/12-pop-3dr-263610001


Little bit more for a lot better spec IMO

Fiat 500 Hatchback 1.2 Lounge 3dr

24 month PCH (3+23)

Initial deposit - £449.10
23 months @ £149.70 / month incl. VAT
8000 miles / year

Admin fee's - £0 (Zero £)

https://www.wearcarleasing.co.uk/pe...tchback/500-hatchback-12-lounge-3dr-263610484


----------



## Bristle Hound

BMW M4 Coupe 2dr DCT (Competition Pack)
Metallic paint included

PCH 24 months

Initial payment - £4319.89 incl. VAT
23 months @ £513.58 incl. VAT
6000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

Contact CVL direct
https://centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/


----------



## robertdon777

Bristle Hound said:


> BMW M4 Coupe 2dr DCT (Competition Pack)
> Metallic paint included
> 
> PCH 24 months
> 
> Initial payment - £4319.89 incl. VAT
> 23 months @ £513.58 incl. VAT
> 6000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's £180
> 
> Contact CVL direct
> https://centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/


£679 a month once you include the deposit etc.

Not Bad because a low rate loan (3%) over 2 years would be over £700 a month for the £16.5K needed to fund it over 2 years.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Honda Jazz 1.3 EX 5dr

PCH 24 months (1+23)

*No initial payment*
24 months @ £155.98 incl. VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180

https://centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/lease-honda-jazz-hatchback-1-3-ex-5dr_HOJA13EX~5HPIM~~3.htm/
(Ring for the 1+23 deal)


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bristle Hound said:


> Honda Jazz 1.3 EX 5dr
> 
> PCH 24 months (1+23)
> 
> *No initial payment*
> 24 months @ £155.98 incl. VAT
> 5000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's £180
> 
> https://centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/lease-honda-jazz-hatchback-1-3-ex-5dr_HOJA13EX~5HPIM~~3.htm/
> (Ring for the 1+23 deal)


Same car as above but a slightly cheaper deal but with bigger miles

PCH 24 months

Initial payment £414.14 incl. VAT
23 months @ £138.05 incl. VAT
8000 miles / year

No admin fee's as Honda main dealer

https://www.whatcar.com/car-leasing...-hatchback/13-i-vtec-ex-5dr/2834563/35674460/


----------



## robertdon777

New UP GTi, great pricing already

Up Hatchback
1.0 115PS Up GTI 5dr
5 door, Petrol, Manual

10000 mpa	36 months
Rental profile: 3 + 35	Personal contract hire

£185.82 incl VAT monthly rental
£557.46 incl VAT initial rental

FleetPrices.co.uk


----------



## DrEskimo

robertdon777 said:


> New UP GTi, great pricing already
> 
> Up Hatchback
> 1.0 115PS Up GTI 5dr
> 5 door, Petrol, Manual
> 
> 10000 mpa	36 months
> Rental profile: 3 + 35	Personal contract hire
> 
> £185.82 incl VAT monthly rental
> £557.46 incl VAT initial rental
> 
> FleetPrices.co.uk


They are £14k full RRP. So assuming you get zero discount, that lease is >50% of the cost...

Doesn't seem that great to me...?


----------



## robertdon777

DrEskimo said:


> They are £14k full RRP. So assuming you get zero discount, that lease is >50% of the cost...
> 
> Doesn't seem that great to me...?


Will be interesting to see what they fetch in 3 years, most standard UP's don't acheive 50% come trade in at 3 year old.

The GTi might be a good bet though private.


----------



## DrEskimo

robertdon777 said:


> Will be interesting to see what they fetch in 3 years, most standard UP's don't acheive 50% come trade in at 3 year old.
> 
> The GTi might be a good bet though private.


Yea VW finance are predicting £5.5k at 3yrs/30k miles. So not far off 50% depreciation that you would expect, particularly on a private sale.

My money would be on a 1yr old one, with an extended warranty at year 3. Around £9k purchase price and around £5k private sale price I reckon, with just a few hundred spent extra for servicing and extended warranty costs?

A lease deal would have to be around the £5/6k mark in total before it could be classed 'cheap' IMO. Given it's only just been released, I don't think that would be unrealistic in the future?


----------



## robertdon777

VW want £200 a month with near £3000 down over 36 months for the UP Gti 5dr

I'll take the FleetPrices lease deal.

3K down on a £14K car.


----------



## Arvi

I used to think about jumping on a lease deal for a new car(current car 11 years old, 95k), worry free motoring,low hassle on maintenance but knowing I own my current car outright and I am not paying out monthly sways me to stick with what I currently have.

If lease providers did the Audi A5 with the 2 Litre engine at sub £200/month rather than the 1.4 engine it was recently offering, I don't know if I'd change my mind again !


----------



## robertdon777

Arvi said:


> I used to think about jumping on a lease deal for a new car(current car 11 years old, 95k), worry free motoring,low hassle on maintenance but knowing I own my current car outright and I am not paying out monthly sways me to stick with what I currently have.
> 
> If lease providers did the Audi A5 with the 2 Litre engine at sub £200/month rather than the 1.4 engine it was recently offering, I don't know if I'd change my mind again !


I've always owned my own and ran them longer term etc, even done (doing at present too) the bangernomics route.

But after leasing one for 2 years in 2015 I can confirm you save no money by owning your own car in todays car landscape. Very few cars are worth anything come resale that the depreciation is not worth risking, let someone else gamble on that.

One of our cars lost £3K overnight when the London emission zone thing was put into place...Meaning what we had worked out as profit come resale has meant the car actually costing near an extra £100 a month in depreciation over what it was already losing.

Its not for everyone but we have another lease coming in March, this will save my other half over £100 a month in real terms over 3 years...(even though her own car is paid for)

You have to account for everything on second hand or older cars, its easy to skip things like the cost of replacement brakes etc.... because all cars need brakes, except you won't touch stuff like that on a normal lease car.

The cheapest way to run cars is like you say, buy one at 3 years old under an extended warranty (like Lexus etc) that can be extended all the time and run it for 10+ years.

I've owned one of my cars for over 23 years, that will be cheap motoring if you work it out monthly:lol:


----------



## robertdon777

Vehicle savers

Seat Leon Hatchback 1.4 TSI 125 FR Technology 5dr 

2 years deal, 10,000pa

£201 inc VAT a month
£603 deposit
£360 admin

= £233 a month inc VAT


----------



## Bristle Hound

It is considered that 25% of the total lease cost (incl. admin fee's) of the cars RRP is a good deal
20% and better is an excellent deal


----------



## Bristle Hound

robertdon777 said:


> Vehicle savers
> 
> Seat Leon Hatchback 1.4 TSI 125 FR Technology 5dr
> 
> 2 years deal, 10,000pa
> 
> £201 inc VAT a month
> £603 deposit
> £360 admin
> 
> = £233 a month inc VAT


Good deal :thumb:

How about -
Seat Leon Hatchback 1.4 EcoTSI 150 FR Technology 5dr

24 month PCH (1+23)

*No initial deposit*
24 months @ £237.47 / month incl. VAT
8000 miles / year

(5000 miles / year - 24 months @ £224.96 incl. VAT)
(10,000 miles / year - 24 months @ £245.82 incl. VAT)

https://www.planyourcar.com/car-leasing/lease-a-seat/leon/14_ecotsi_150_fr_technology_5dr/77437


----------



## DrEskimo

Bristle Hound said:


> It is considered that 25% of the total lease cost (incl. admin fee's) of the cars RRP is a good deal
> 20% and better is an excellent deal


Would it not be fairer to make it of the discounted price, not RRP?


----------



## Bristle Hound

DrEskimo said:


> Would it not be fairer to make it of the discounted price, not RRP?


Bit of a difficult one that Doc as discounts, as you know, vary from Dealer to Dealer & Broker to Broker

As RRP's don't change (well not much anyway :lol it easier to use them than discounted prices


----------



## robertdon777

That UP Gti deal from Fleetprices at £185 looks cheap

Everywhere else the same deal is £226


----------



## robertdon777

Honda Jazz Hatchback 1.3 EX 5dr

*£21.02* + VAT monthly rentals
£2000.00 + VAT initial rental
*Business contract hire*
For business users only,

Contract term : 24 months
Rental profile : £2000

About £100 a month on Business....

Fleetprices again

*Personal:*

Jazz Hatchback 1.3 EX 5dr

55.40 mpg 8000 mpa 24 months
Rental profile: 3 + 23	Personal contract hire
£139.01 incl VAT monthly rental
£417.03 incl VAT initial rental


----------



## robertdon777

A45 AMG here with premium pack

£360 Inc VAT a month

10K mileage, 2 year deal

9 down for deposit

https://www.contractcars.com/car-leasing/deal/mercedes-a45-leasing


----------



## Bristle Hound

robertdon777 said:


> A45 AMG here with premium pack
> 
> £360 Inc VAT a month
> 
> 10K mileage, 2 year deal
> 
> 9 down for deposit
> 
> https://www.contractcars.com/car-leasing/deal/mercedes-a45-leasing


Not a bad deal until I saw -
Its a pre-reg car 17 reg
+ £600 admin fee's ! :doublesho


----------



## Bristle Hound

If you want a AMG A45 & a brand new one at that

Mercedes-Benz A Class AMG Hatchback A45 4Matic 5dr Auto

24 month PCH (9+23)

Initial deposit - £3239.89 incl VAT
23 months @ £359.99 incl VAT

10,000 miles / year

Admin fee's - £298.80

http://www.cars2vans.com/personal-l...class-hatchback/a45-4matic-5dr-auto-246445426


----------



## Nanoman

On a lease why would you give a damn if it’s pre-reg. makes zero difference unless there’s been a facelift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Nanoman said:


> On a lease why would you give a damn if it's pre-reg. makes zero difference unless there's been a facelift.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I'm leasing I want a new car

But we're all different mate


----------



## Nanoman

How much more would you pay for one of two identical cars that came off the production line within 1 minute of each other, one registered before you ordered it, the other registered after you ordered it. 

There's literally zero difference on a lease. Literally zero.


----------



## robertdon777

Nanoman said:


> How much more would you pay for one of two identical cars that came off the production line within 1 minute of each other, one registered before you ordered it, the other registered after you ordered it.
> 
> There's literally zero difference on a lease. Literally zero.


Difference is the Jones's next door though, a 17 plate ain't an 18 plate..... And your nobody unless it's a brand new car on the drive.....

Damn that's where I going wrong.... 1990, 2000 (daily) , 2005 and 2005 campervan on the drive.

18 plate here march though to redeem myself a bit.

But yes agree lease car, as long as it's delivered with delivery mileage it shouldn't matter.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Agree it doesn’t make a difference, if the 17 plate was cheaper, I’d have it, but those deals looks the same so I would prefer the 18 plate for the full on new car experience.


----------



## Bristle Hound

BMW 335d xDrive M Sport Shadow Edition 4dr Step Auto

24 month PCH (1+23)

*No initial deposit*
24 months @ £538.41 incl. VAT

10,000 miles per year

Admin fee's £300 incl. VAT

https://www.libravehicleleasing.co....-sport-shadow-edition-4dr-step-auto-291942386


----------



## kingswood

getting grief off the wife for not looking at how to replace her company car if she gets a new job, and if its worth getting taking it.

currently earns 38k with skoda octiva company car @ 11p mile personal use

new job is 43k but no car.

we've no kids but 2 dogs - no kids planned. 

ive an R32 so my itch is scratched.

we'd like something similar to the skoda so estate really. 

if anyone has 5 mins and would knock something up for me it would be appreciated. 

had a quick look at a golf R estate and was £400+ a mnth!


----------



## Tricky Red

how many miles does she do?


----------



## kingswood

Tricky Red said:


> how many miles does she do?


:wall: sorry!

at presnt about 15k as a mixture of work and pleasure. new job will pay 45p a mile for buisness but not envisaging there been many.

be about the average of 10k


----------



## robertdon777

2 dogs... Skoda Superb estate, some good deals on those recently.

Get the sportlines, cracking looking car.


----------



## Ratz

https://www.contracthireandleasing.com/main-dealers/stoneacre-volvo-lincoln/volvo/v90/285402920/


----------



## Butts1918

robertdon777 said:


> A45 AMG here with premium pack
> 
> £360 Inc VAT a month
> 
> 10K mileage, 2 year deal
> 
> 9 down for deposit
> 
> https://www.contractcars.com/car-leasing/deal/mercedes-a45-leasing


That is a PHENOMENAL OFFER!!!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Butts1918 said:


> That is a PHENOMENAL OFFER!!!


I agree that's a cracking deal, they're probably clearing stock for the new one coming soon

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Hereisphilly said:


> I agree that's a cracking deal, they're probably clearing stock for the new one coming soon
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


The new one is still a while away yet. It's a 2019 release.

The concerning part is those A45s are registered on 17 plates. They've been sitting around for a while.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kerr said:


> The new one is still a while away yet. It's a 2019 release.
> 
> The concerning part is those A45s are registered on 17 plates. They've been sitting around for a while.


Oh is the A45 a while later than the A class then?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Hereisphilly said:


> Oh is the A45 a while later than the A class then?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The hot models usually always come later. All the articles I've seen say 2019.


----------



## robertdon777

Leon Cupra 300 DSG

24 Month Lease 6 + 23 
10,000 Per Annum 

£263.02 inc VAT

contract cars


----------



## robertdon777

Leon 1.4TSi FR Technology SC 3dr 

With 18" alloys and Metallic paint

24 Month Lease 6 + 23 

10,000 Per Annum 

£188.81 inc VAT

contract cars again


----------



## DrEskimo

In both cases, the 9+23 offer cheaper deals.

Also worth pointing out the £600 fee for the AMG and Leon Cupra, and £360 fee for the Leon...far far larger than any admin fee I've seen on other sites, which are typically around £180.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bristle Hound said:


> SEAT LEON HATCHBACK 2.0 TSI Cupra 300 5dr Manual
> Metallic paint included
> 
> PCH 24 months (1+23)
> 
> *No initial payment*
> 24 months @ £269 incl. VAT
> 8000 miles / year
> Excess mileage 8.4p/mile incl. VAT
> 
> June/July 2018 delivery
> 
> Admin fee's £179
> 
> http://www.seatwarrington.co.uk/newcars/details/seat/leon-hatchback/20-tsi-cupra-300-5dr/17176





robertdon777 said:


> Leon Cupra 300 DSG
> 
> 24 Month Lease 6 + 23
> 10,000 Per Annum
> 
> £263.02 inc VAT
> 
> contract cars


I know my deal isn't a DSG
BUT the 2 year cost for the DSG (incl. admin fee's) is £8227.58
Compared with £6635 (incl. admin fee's) for manual GB

But if you must have a DSG GB ...

(PS The additional 4000 miles over the 2 years will cost you an extra £335.04 @ 8.374p / mile (incl. VAT)


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kia Stinger Gran Turismo 2.0 T-GDi GT-Line 5dr Auto

24 month PCH (3+23)

£1374.41 initial deposit (incl. VAT)
Followed by 23 months @ £458.14 (incl. VAT)

8000 miles / year

Admin fee's £360 (incl. VAT)

http://www.bluechillicars.com/perso...n-turismo-20-t-gdi-gt-line-5dr-auto-252513561


----------



## eddie bullit

friend is looking for a focus sized hatch. 
12000 miles
2-3 yrs
3 payments down
£200 budget
4 weeks delivery
anything out there fetlers?


----------



## Bristle Hound

Volkswagen Scirocco 2.0 TSI R 3dr DSG

24 month PCH (1+23)

*No initial deposit*
24 months @ £299.26 (incl. VAT)

8000 miles / year

Admin fee's £239.99 (incl. VAT)

https://www.nationalvehiclesolution...irocco-2.0-TSI-R-3dr-DSG-Personal-Lease/37459


----------



## robertdon777

Bristle Hound said:


> I know my deal isn't a DSG
> BUT the 2 year cost for the DSG (incl. admin fee's) is £8227.58
> Compared with £6635 (incl. admin fee's) for manual GB
> 
> But if you must have a DSG GB ...
> 
> (PS The additional 4000 miles over the 2 years will cost you an extra £335.04 @ 8.374p / mile (incl. VAT)


The DSG boxes always sting you.


----------



## robertdon777

eddie bullit said:


> friend is looking for a focus sized hatch.
> 12000 miles
> 2-3 yrs
> 3 payments down
> £200 budget
> 4 weeks delivery
> anything out there fetlers?


Leon Hatchback
1.4 TSI 125 FR Technology 5dr
5 door, Petrol, Manual
54.30 mpg	10000 mpa	36 months
Rental profile: 3 + 35	Personal contract hire
£194.65 incl VAT monthly rental
£583.96 incl VAT initial rental

Not sure on lead time, but plenty of places showing these:

just pay the 6000 miles extra they will do:£480 over 3 years.

Fleetprices.co.uk this one was from.


----------



## robertdon777

eddie bullit said:


> friend is looking for a focus sized hatch.
> 12000 miles
> 2-3 yrs
> 3 payments down
> £200 budget
> 4 weeks delivery
> anything out there fetlers?


Hyundai i30 Diesel Hatchback 1.6 CRDi Blue Drive SE 5dr

£199.20 incl VAT monthly rentals
£597.60 incl VAT initial rental
Personal contract hire
Contract term : 36 months
Rental profile : 3 + 35
Annual mileage : 10000

78mpg combined!

IN STOCK

at FleetPrices.co.uk

again you will have to pay the mileage excess approx £400-500 over the 3 years and 6000 miles


----------



## eddie bullit

robertdon777 said:


> Hyundai i30 Diesel Hatchback 1.6 CRDi Blue Drive SE 5dr
> 
> £199.20 incl VAT monthly rentals
> £597.60 incl VAT initial rental
> Personal contract hire
> Contract term : 36 months
> Rental profile : 3 + 35
> Annual mileage : 10000
> 
> 78mpg combined!
> 
> IN STOCK
> 
> at FleetPrices.co.uk
> 
> again you will have to pay the mileage excess approx £400-500 over the 3 years and 6000 miles


Great I'll pass this on!


----------



## DrEskimo

eddie bullit said:


> Great I'll pass this on!


This lease will total £8k with the additional mileage.

With a bit of haggling, you can buy a 2yr old one with barely any miles and a bunch of optional extras for the same amount. It will have 3yrs warranty on it all the same, and bar everything but the plate and odometer, will be exactly the same....

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...ly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=hp42ef&page=1

Furthermore, you can borrow £7,500 over 3yrs at 3.1% APR at a cost of just £218per month, same as the lease monthly cost.

Obviously at the end, the car will still have value too, so overall it will cost you a few grand less, and give you £3k to look at the next car. I.e you won't be pinching another £600 from your savings to start a new lease when this one is finished. So the next Hyundai i30 will be cheaper than the lease by a large margin, as you wont have to borrow as much money again. If you lease, you pay the same (will more as inflation will mean higher costs for the same car in 3yrs time...) every time.

Leases on high end new cars I can just about get me head around, but surely no one is that bothered about having a 'brand new' Hyundai i30.....? Why pay more for less and under more restrictive terms....?

My 2ps worth for your mate :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

The second hand i30 is the old model too though, and some people want a new motor etc.

But in logical terms yes that's correct in what you say about saving money.


----------



## DrEskimo

robertdon777 said:


> The second hand i30 is the old model too though, and some people want a new motor etc.
> 
> But in logical terms yes that's correct in what you say about saving money.


Can look forward to buying the new model in a few years time


----------



## robertdon777

DrEskimo said:


> Can look forward to buying the new model in a few years time


Only new for 2 years in today's facelift madness


----------



## DrEskimo

robertdon777 said:


> Only new for 2 years in today's facelift madness


Ha tell me about it mate! Redesign a new curve on the headlight to drum up a new load of sales....pair that with the 6monthly reg change and you have a constant reason to try and make people keep buying!

It's no different to phones...."yea but this one now comes in gold!.....£999 please..."


----------



## dholdi

DrEskimo said:


> This lease will total £8k with the additional mileage.
> 
> With a bit of haggling, you can buy a 2yr old one with barely any miles and a bunch of optional extras for the same amount. It will have 3yrs warranty on it all the same, and bar everything but the plate and odometer, will be exactly the same....
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...ly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=hp42ef&page=1
> 
> Furthermore, you can borrow £7,500 over 3yrs at 3.1% APR at a cost of just £218per month, same as the lease monthly cost.
> 
> Obviously at the end, the car will still have value too, so overall it will cost you a few grand less, and give you £3k to look at the next car. I.e you won't be pinching another £600 from your savings to start a new lease when this one is finished. So the next Hyundai i30 will be cheaper than the lease by a large margin, as you wont have to borrow as much money again. If you lease, you pay the same (will more as inflation will mean higher costs for the same car in 3yrs time...) every time.
> 
> Leases on high end new cars I can just about get me head around, but surely no one is that bothered about having a 'brand new' Hyundai i30.....? Why pay more for less and under more restrictive terms....?
> 
> My 2ps worth for your mate :thumb:


Completely agree, a colleague at work spunked £15k on an Octavia Vrs over 3 years then handed it back 
Personally I would have borrowed the £15k over 3 years and spent it on something that would still have more than half that in value after the 3 years.


----------



## eddie bullit

DrEskimo said:


> This lease will total £8k with the additional mileage.
> 
> With a bit of haggling, you can buy a 2yr old one with barely any miles and a bunch of optional extras for the same amount. It will have 3yrs warranty on it all the same, and bar everything but the plate and odometer, will be exactly the same....
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...ly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=hp42ef&page=1
> 
> Furthermore, you can borrow £7,500 over 3yrs at 3.1% APR at a cost of just £218per month, same as the lease monthly cost.
> 
> Obviously at the end, the car will still have value too, so overall it will cost you a few grand less, and give you £3k to look at the next car. I.e you won't be pinching another £600 from your savings to start a new lease when this one is finished. So the next Hyundai i30 will be cheaper than the lease by a large margin, as you wont have to borrow as much money again. If you lease, you pay the same (will more as inflation will mean higher costs for the same car in 3yrs time...) every time.
> 
> Leases on high end new cars I can just about get me head around, but surely no one is that bothered about having a 'brand new' Hyundai i30.....? Why pay more for less and under more restrictive terms....?
> 
> My 2ps worth for your mate :thumb:


Yes I'm with you on this. I've come to the conclusion that leasing isn't for me and I would rather buy. It is just the way he prefers to buy.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## andy665

Same old arguments - of course you can buy used and it often makes more financial sense - if we all bought cars based on financial sense we would all buy 2-3 year base spec Dacia Sandero's - the fact that we do not proves that there is emotion involved as well.

Some people want new cars and are prepared to p[at more for it, some lease / PCH deals make great financial sense - horses for courses - no such thing as right or wrong


----------



## robertdon777

andy665 said:


> Same old arguments - of course you can buy used and it often makes more financial sense - if we all bought cars based on financial sense we would all buy 2-3 year base spec Dacia Sandero's - the fact that we do not proves that there is emotion involved as well.
> 
> Some people want new cars and are prepared to p[at more for it, some lease / PCH deals make great financial sense - horses for courses - no such thing as right or wrong


This man speaks sense.

The other way to look at the Hyundai deal is, can you buy a New one from a dealer and only spend £8K on it (inc Finance costs etc) over 3 years, with no guarantee of depreciation costs. The lease is fixed loss (many people like this)


----------



## Bristle Hound

andy665 said:


> Same old arguments - of course you can buy used and it often makes more financial sense - if we all bought cars based on financial sense we would all buy 2-3 year base spec Dacia Sandero's - the fact that we do not proves that there is emotion involved as well.
> 
> Some people want new cars and are prepared to p[at more for it, some lease / PCH deals make great financial sense - horses for courses - no such thing as right or wrong


^ This :thumb:

PCH works for me but doesn't work for everyone


----------



## Bristle Hound

Land Rover Discovery Sport eD4 Pure 2WD
Below figures based on fuji white paint

PCH 24 months (1+23)

*No initial payment*
24 months @ £398.83 incl. VAT
8000 miles / year

Admin fee's £299.99

Contact direct about this deal
http://www.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/?mc_cid=7308483af7&mc_eid=d288d4344d


----------



## Derekh929

andy665 said:


> Same old arguments - of course you can buy used and it often makes more financial sense - if we all bought cars based on financial sense we would all buy 2-3 year base spec Dacia Sandero's - the fact that we do not proves that there is emotion involved as well.
> 
> Some people want new cars and are prepared to p[at more for it, some lease / PCH deals make great financial sense - horses for courses - no such thing as right or wrong


Totally agree with the above, and every time I may think the AMG is a waste of money I press the silver button and after a drive out I know it was 100% the right decision for me:thumb:


----------



## eddie bullit

andy665 said:


> Same old arguments - of course you can buy used and it often makes more financial sense - if we all bought cars based on financial sense we would all buy 2-3 year base spec Dacia Sandero's - the fact that we do not proves that there is emotion involved as well.
> 
> Some people want new cars and are prepared to p[at more for it, some lease / PCH deals make great financial sense - horses for courses - no such thing as right or wrong


Very true that's why I commented t "for me". If I spotted something that really floated my boat I may well change my mind.


----------



## andy665

eddie bullit said:


> Very true that's why I commented t "for me". If I spotted something that really floated my boat I may well change my mind.


Totally agreed, the i30 deal was not a great one at all, a couple of weeks ago there were Volvo V90's at similar money - that was a great deal


----------



## Nanoman

Anything interesting Golf R, 335i, AMG type petrol fun things (4/5 doors) doing the rounds? Up to £500/m. 10k ish miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

Nanoman said:


> Anything interesting Golf R, 335i, AMG type petrol fun things (4/5 doors) doing the rounds? Up to £500/m. 10k ish miles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.contracthireandleasing.com/independent-brokers/leasehub/volkswagen/golf/292100822/

Not too bad at the minute - 5dr DSG Golf R

£353.18 x 23
£1059.54 first payment
£295 admin fee

10k miles, VAT included

Or M140I Shadow Edition 5dr Auto:
https://www.whatcar.com/car-leasing...hadow-edition-5dr-step-auto/2613789/31729487/

£325.48 X 23
£976.44 first payment
8k miles per year

VAT included


----------



## Skuperb

Company car is due for change soon and I am thinking of taking the cash allowance and going for an A6 Avant Black Edition. I'll never get one on our company scheme. Anyone spotted any good deals?


----------



## Nanoman

Skuperb said:


> Company car is due for change soon and I am thinking of taking the cash allowance and going for an A6 Avant Black Edition. I'll never get one on our company scheme. Anyone spotted any good deals?


Some









Some tidy deals on S5 and A7 just now









My brother just wrote off his 320d by driving into a puddle and killing the engine so I'm keeping an eye out for him. Personally, I can't see past this @ £24k with a full main dealer warranty rather than any lease or PCP deal since he wants something a bit more mental than a 320d:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

Nanoman said:


> Some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some tidy deals on S5 and A7 just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother just wrote off his 320d by driving into a puddle and killing the engine so I'm keeping an eye out for him. Personally, I can't see past this @ £24k with a full main dealer warranty rather than any lease or PCP deal since he wants something a bit more mental than a 320d:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep they're epic. Had the opportunity to drive a few over the years and honestly have it all. Reliability, speed, handling etc.


----------



## Kerr

This ISF looks better value.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201801152770099?atmobcid=soc3

Their prices have firmed up for a long time. Late ones cost the same as early RCFs.

Wasn't it much later that the LSD was fitted?

Both cars are quick, but not as fast as the power suggests.


----------



## andy665

The facelift cars from 2010 had the Torsen LSD and acknowledged as really improving the overall behaviour - having driven both pre and post facelift cars back to back on a circuit even I could tell the difference

Underrated cars and the Yamaha V8 is an absolute gem


----------



## Rayaan

Kerr said:


> This ISF looks better value.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201801152770099?atmobcid=soc3
> 
> Their prices have firmed up for a long time. Late ones cost the same as early RCFs.
> 
> Wasn't it much later that the LSD was fitted?
> 
> Both cars are quick, but not as fast as the power suggests.


LSD was fitted later yes. The giveaway is the Blue bit at the bottom of the steering wheel which shows that the car has LSD.

There was some suspension changes - the earlier ones ride like a rock so they made it more comfortable later on. Earlier models also have the Grey centre console stack which although is built well, looks a bit cheap - the Black one on later cars looks better.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Audi A8 (New Shape) Saloon 50TDI QTR Tip

24 month PCH (1+23)

*No initial deposit*
24 months @ £500.38 (incl. VAT)

5000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180 (incl.VAT)

Contact CVL direct
https://centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/


----------



## Nick-ST

Anyone seen any decent deals on Mercedes A class? Do not want the A45 AMG before anyone suggests it


----------



## Rayaan

Nick-ST said:


> Anyone seen any decent deals on Mercedes A class? Do not want the A45 AMG before anyone suggests it


A180d AMG Line Manual 
8K per year
Initial payment - £1460.88 inc VAT
23 payments x £243.48 inc vat
Admin fee - £299

Total cost over 2 years - £7359.92

https://www.contracthireandleasing....ison-limited/mercedes-benz/a-class/293312525/


----------



## andy665

Not cheap at all for an obsolete model


----------



## Rayaan

andy665 said:


> Not cheap at all for an obsolete model


Yep but the cheapest around at the moment without spending hours on end looking through

I expect them to get better just before then new one comes to the UK


----------



## robertdon777

M4 DCT with comp pack

10K per year

£4500 deposit

£498inc vat a month

+£600 fee

£16,500 over 2 years.

I think they drop more than this in 2 years, so good deal. contractcars.com


----------



## alan hanson

been looking for a few days everywhere but anyone see any deals on a tiguan r line 2wd doesnt have to be dsg 3+35 10k miles?


----------



## andy665

Audi S4 saloon

£3372 deposit - 23 x £308

10k per annum


----------



## robertdon777

andy665 said:


> Audi S4 saloon
> 
> £3372 deposit - 23 x £308
> 
> 10k per annum


Loads of cheap deals about on these at present. No point paying cash etc with the deals that are about.

All about £10K over 2 years

Not worth the risk buying one and hoping it doesn't drop £10K (which it will easy as the new model will be out by then)


----------



## Nick-ST

Any new deals about guys? Gone quiet on here!


----------



## Bristle Hound

SEAT LEON HATCHBACK 2.0 TSI Cupra 300 5dr DSG

PCH 24 months (1+23)

*No initial payment*
24 months @ £289 incl. VAT
8000 miles / year
Excess mileage 8.4p/mile incl. VAT

October 2018 delivery

Admin fee's £179

https://www.seatwarrington.co.uk/newcars/details/seat/leon-hatchback/20-tsi-cupra-300-5dr-dsg/17258/


----------



## alan hanson

just sorting my next lease out well its secured but the maintenance on my current lease was through VWFS, this again is a VW but the lease broker uses a independent maintenance company called autoserve? anyone heard of this i guess its not uncommon to keep costs down but what happens ref warranty etc?


----------



## robertdon777

alan hanson said:


> just sorting my next lease out well its secured but the maintenance on my current lease was through VWFS, this again is a VW but the lease broker uses a independent maintenance company called autoserve? anyone heard of this i guess its not uncommon to keep costs down but what happens ref warranty etc?


Just check the lease company requirements, some state OEM dealer servicing some just OEM spec service (available at halfords etc.)

I'd just do a 1-year service at Halfords on most stuff, as it's not my car I'd just get the cheapest option over the lease term.


----------



## Kerr

alan hanson said:


> just sorting my next lease out well its secured but the maintenance on my current lease was through VWFS, this again is a VW but the lease broker uses a independent maintenance company called autoserve? anyone heard of this i guess its not uncommon to keep costs down but what happens ref warranty etc?


The warranty will be fine as they will do servicing to manufacturer spec.

I really so question if it's worth the leasing company doing this? Most cars will probably only need one service in a 3 year lease and the first services are normally a reasonable price.

Is saving £100 on one service really worth it to the lease company? It'll hit the value of the car by more than £100 to have some unknown garage and not a dealer stamp on a reasonably new car.


----------



## alan hanson

it does seem strange, so will the lease broker (selectcarleasing) on this occasion have checked with VW that this ok to use a 3rd party.

it will only need 1 service which is around 200 at VW but the tyres which have to be replaced like for like are silly monies near 1k a set so its worth just having it for that let alone everything else it covers


----------



## Bristle Hound

Volvo XC60 Estate 2.0D4 190ps Momentum 5dr Geartronic Auto
Metallic paint included

24 month PCH

*No initial deposit*
24 payments @ £407.98 incl. VAT
7000 miles / year

Admin fee - £180 incl VAT

Contact CVL direct
https://centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/


----------



## Bristle Hound

Citroen C3 Hatchback 1.2 Puretech 82 Elle 5dr

24 month PCH

No initial deposit
24 months @ £161.99 incl >VAT
5000 miles / year

Admin fee's £180 incl. VAT

https://centralukvehicleleasing.co....2-puretech-82-elle-5dr_CIC312ELL5HPIM~~3.htm/


----------



## robertdon777

Bristle Hound said:


> Citroen C3 Hatchback 1.2 Puretech 82 Elle 5dr
> 
> 24 month PCH
> 
> No initial deposit
> 24 months @ £161.99 incl >VAT
> 5000 miles / year
> 
> Admin fee's £180 incl. VAT
> 
> https://centralukvehicleleasing.co....2-puretech-82-elle-5dr_CIC312ELL5HPIM~~3.htm/


Don't see that many cheap deals at the moment. Struggling to find anything decent or quirky for under £130 a month.


----------



## robertdon777

Polo Hatch

2.0 TSI 200 *GTi 5Dr DSG* [Start Stop]
5 door, Petrol, Automatic

47.90 mpg

10000 mpa	36 months
Rental profile: 3 + 35	Personal contract hire
£230.32 incl VAT monthly rental
£690.95 incl VAT initial rental


----------



## DrEskimo

robertdon777 said:


> Don't see that many cheap deals at the moment. Struggling to find anything decent or quirky for under £130 a month.


It might be completely inappropriate, but I was contemplating getting a cheap run around for short journeys, and was trying to come up with the cheapest way to do it (literally talking 50miles a week, plus other journeys now and again).

I came across a company that do used Renault Zoe's (65 plates, <20k miles) leases for £299 upfront, and then £199 per month. The contract has no term, so you can have it 1 month of several years. Every 3yrs, the car is updated to another used, low mileage Zoe. The mileage limit is 4,500 per year, but can be increased.

Currently, these are the 22KwH Zoe, that do about 120miles on a charge. Few years will start seeing the 40KwH ones just released, which do about 250miles.

It includes warranty for the whole duration, and servicing. Only additional cost is insurance. Obviously fuel costs are dramatically less too, so compared to an ICE car it really is peanuts! 4500 over 3 years @ £1.25 per litre, assuming around 35MPG will cost you a total of £2,191. Charging can be free, but typically about £2 a week , so about £300 in total.

I'm deciding whether I do really need another car yet, and if I do still might just go bangernomics, but this was an interesting option I thought


----------



## Kerr

Where did you see that deal for the Zoe? Does it include the battery rental cost? 

It would be a good way for people to sample an electric car without long term commitment or big financial loss.


----------



## Cookies

DrEskimo said:


> It might be completely inappropriate, but I was contemplating getting a cheap run around for short journeys, and was trying to come up with the cheapest way to do it (literally talking 50miles a week, plus other journeys now and again).
> 
> I came across a company that do used Renault Zoe's (65 plates, <20k miles) leases for £299 upfront, and then £199 per month. The contract has no term, so you can have it 1 month of several years. Every 3yrs, the car is updated to another used, low mileage Zoe. The mileage limit is 4,500 per year, but can be increased.
> 
> Currently, these are the 22KwH Zoe, that do about 120miles on a charge. Few years will start seeing the 40KwH ones just released, which do about 250miles.
> 
> It includes warranty for the whole duration, and servicing. Only additional cost is insurance. Obviously fuel costs are dramatically less too, so compared to an ICE car it really is peanuts! 4500 over 3 years @ £1.25 per litre, assuming around 35MPG will cost you a total of £2,191. Charging can be free, but typically about £2 a week , so about £300 in total.
> 
> I'm deciding whether I do really need another car yet, and if I do still might just go bangernomics, but this was an interesting option I thought


That sounds very interesting indeed. I'd be very tempted myself to use one for work.

Any more detail?

Cooks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_Quads

DrEskimo said:


> It includes warranty for the whole duration, and servicing. Only additional cost is insurance. Obviously fuel costs are dramatically less too, so compared to an ICE car it really is peanuts! 4500 over 3 years @ £1.25 per litre, assuming around 35MPG will cost you a total of £2,191. Charging can be free, but typically about £2 a week , so about £300 in total.


Would it really just be £2 per week? A friend who has a Leaf said that his electric bill more than doubled when he got his leaf! granted its still not the same as petrol but its still a chunk of money.


----------



## DrEskimo

Kerr said:


> Where did you see that deal for the Zoe? Does it include the battery rental cost?
> 
> It would be a good way for people to sample an electric car without long term commitment or big financial loss.


Yup includes the battery rental. That's what made me think about it instead of buying a second hand Zoe, and then paying the lease on top.

Second hand ones are about £6k, and then the lease is £49 per month for 4,500miles. Then you add the £289 warranty each year (if you want it), and then the £80 service each year. If it's only worth around £1k in 3yrs time, then it would cost you £7800. The lease is £7,500.

Hence why I started going...hmmm!



Cookies said:


> That sounds very interesting indeed. I'd be very tempted myself to use one for work.
> 
> Any more detail?
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here is there website, but it isn't terribly useful or inspiring....!

https://eevonline.com

But here is a much more informative thread, where the director of the company contributes as well.

https://speakev.com/threads/used-zoe-22kwh-inclusive-plan.113825/

The thread starts out ropey, and the guy gets a bit hammered with some spurious claims, all that made me go a bit Deborah Meaden and think "I'm out", but by the end it seems legit, and there is good feedback from customers. Pretty admirable thing he's doing really...

Oh yes, and they are hand delivered to you, and picked up for servicing too :thumb:

I'm probably going to rent one from the EV experience centre in MK near me for a few days and see if I can make an EV like the Zoe work using just the public chargers. That costs £50 for 4days/3nights hire (with free charging). Will take it from there I think.

https://evexperiencecentre.co.uk


----------



## DrEskimo

Rob_Quads said:


> Would it really just be £2 per week? A friend who has a Leaf said that his electric bill more than doubled when he got his leaf! granted its still not the same as petrol but its still a chunk of money.


Depends how many miles he's doing and how much his electricity costs...?

Average electricity costs, its about £2.20 to charge a 22KwH battery. If it does about 100miles, and you are doing 4,500 miles a year, that's 45 charges.

45*£2.20 is £99 a year, or £8.25 a month.

Of course if you get a Smart energy tariff, which allows you to use electricity when it is much cheaper (e.g. during the night), it would be even cheaper.

Ha...I guess it also depends how much his electricity bill is too..! Mine is currently only £20 a month, so even a doubling of that wouldn't be a big cost


----------



## Bristle Hound

robertdon777 said:


> Don't see that many cheap deals at the moment. Struggling to find anything decent or quirky for under £130 a month.


Must admit I'm finding the same too at the mo

Missed out on a 24 month PCH Seat Ibiza FR 115bhp petrol 5 door 8000 miles/year last week
9+23 - £81 / month with an initial of £729 (All figures incl. VAT)

Gutted as the wife's current 24month PCH is coming to an end

The search continues ...


----------



## robertdon777

Bristle Hound said:


> Must admit I'm finding the same too at the mo
> 
> Missed out on a 24 month PCH Seat Ibiza FR 115bhp petrol 5 door 8000 miles/year last week
> 9+23 - £81 / month with an initial of £729 (All figures incl. VAT)
> 
> Gutted as the wife's current 24month PCH is coming to an end
> 
> The search continues ...


Yes as above just need a cheap runaround for work, looking at EV but still the figures just don't add up. The other things i've looked at is a 2 year old VW UP on PCP with an extended warranty. They come in cheap and will be cheap to run.

But I can't see anything like the little C1 Airspace (folding canvas roof) I had for 2 years at £117 a month. Great little car that was... A real 45mpg no matter how you drove it, 82bhp was plenty in something the size of an ant.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Got notification that the company car is going back in November (Bit early). So on the lookout.

Hopefully some interesting deals coming up in that time. But im looking for something Hot and hopefully not too heavy on the tax.

Failing that might try and get an allowance.

Thoughts are:

Golf R/S3
M140/240
Civic Type R - But they seem quite expensive!


----------



## andy665

Good deals are getting very thin on te ground due to limited supply of many vehicles, especially anything from Volkswagen Group

Volvo are coming out with some decent V90 / S80 deals but even these are scarce

Some Octavia VRs buyers are waiting 10 months for a car


----------



## alan hanson

yep 7 month wait on my VW i have ordered and may be delayed further following them admitting they cant cope with the new WLTP emission test which take ages and every combination of model and extras has to be tested. believe BMW have the same issue and struggling to cope


----------



## Rob_Quads

Are lease cars typically ones that are already made and available or do you have to wait for them to be made? If you have to wait how does that work if you are finishing an existing lease, do you go carless for the difference?


----------



## horico

Rob_Quads said:


> Are lease cars typically ones that are already made and available or do you have to wait for them to be made? If you have to wait how does that work if you are finishing an existing lease, do you go carless for the difference?


It's either / or depending on the deal etc. A lot of the great deals are stock cars thst need getting rid of.

If you want to terminate a lease early you normally can at an agreed cost. We cancelled our golf r recently and load £600 to get shot. Our monthly was 270 so not bad considering we didn't need to service it again or buy new tyres which we would if we went full term. We were over mileage too.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alan hanson

my current lease ends 25th september, i have a tig r line on order which is now looking likely to miss this date (ordered end of march). I can extend my current lease or try and find a stock car, take it end of august before new emissions come in and pay VW 55% of my last month.

If you havent narrowed it down to one particular car theres always very good stock deals out there, but be warned alot of manufacturers are experiencing delays as mentioned above if it becomes a factory order.


----------



## carl123uk

Got a year on one and 18 months on another.

Something small and quick for the Mrs and a mini 4x4 type for me I think. Hoping prices start to get better as there's not much at the moment


----------



## donnyboy

How does this seem for a PCP?


Monthly payment
£249
Deposit
£3500
Term (months)
47
Fixed interest rate
3.25%
Cash price
£19,998
Credit amount
£16,498
Arrangement fee
£1
Guaranteed future value
£7791
Total amount payable
£22,994
Contract mileage
24,000
Excess mileage charge
8.0p per mile
Representative APR
6.3%


----------



## Kerr

donnyboy said:


> How does this seem for a PCP?
> 
> Monthly payment
> £249
> Deposit
> £3500
> Term (months)
> 47
> Fixed interest rate
> 3.25%
> Cash price
> £19,998
> Credit amount
> £16,498
> Arrangement fee
> £1
> Guaranteed future value
> £7791
> Total amount payable
> £22,994
> Contract mileage
> 24,000
> Excess mileage charge
> 8.0p per mile
> Representative APR
> 6.3%


What kind of car?

£15200 to PCP a £20k car over 4 years doesn't sound too cheap to me especially only 6000 miles per year.

The £7791 GFV is a bit low for a 4 year old car depending on what it is.

I'm sure for the cost of £15k over 4 years you should get a more valuable car.


----------



## Deanoecosse

Couple of decent PCH deals with Freedom Contracts.com

£360 inc vat admin fee
Mercedes GLC 220d 4Matic Urban Edition
8k miles pa
Deposit £3k
23x £269.99 inc vat

or £2591.99 deposit and 23x £287.99

Golf R Estate
8k miles PA
£360 admin fee
Deposit £1775
23x £295


----------



## donnyboy

Kerr said:


> What kind of car?
> 
> £15200 to PCP a £20k car over 4 years doesn't sound too cheap to me especially only 6000 miles per year.
> 
> The £7791 GFV is a bit low for a 4 year old car depending on what it is.
> 
> I'm sure for the cost of £15k over 4 years you should get a more valuable car.


I thought Id copied that over.

Peugeot 308 GT 205Bhp 1.6 THP


----------



## Deanoecosse

Hot Car Leasing
Great deal on this just popped up on a few lease sites last night
PCH deal Volvo S90
2.0 T4 R Design 190 Auto
£2400 deposit & £250 booking fee
£178.06 Inc. VAT p/m

Term: 24 months
Mileage: 8,000 miles per year

Or this, which i actually ordered 2 months ago from the dealer and beats my deal:

VW Arteon 2.0 Tsi R line DSG
24months 10k pa (bizarrely 10k pa is cheaper thn 8k pa)
£234.61 inc VAT per month 
Initial Payment £1,407.67 inc VAT & £250 booking fee


----------



## Bristle Hound

SEAT LEON 2.0 TSI 290 Cupra [EZ] 5dr DSG

24 month PCH
Metallic paint included

*No initial deposit*
24 months @ £299/month incl. VAT
8000 miles / year

Admin fee's - £180 incl VAT

https://www.seatwarrington.co.uk/of...20-tsi-290-cupra-ez-5dr-dsg/20955?frch=splash


----------



## Christian6984

Saw this today but its based on only 5k PA


----------



## Bristle Hound

Plenty of info on PistonHeads about leasing too :thumb:
https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/forum.asp?h=0&f=255


----------



## Nanoman

Any interesting deals on SUVs at the moment?

Countryman, Qashqai, GLA, Tiguan, e-pace type stuff...

£1k-£2k down and under £250/month. 

Have seen a couple of Countryman Cooper S deals at £1k down and £250/month or £2k down and £200/month. It's tempting.


----------



## Nanoman

211bhp GLC 250 4Matic Urban Edition with 8k/yr on a 24m lease. £3k down and £300/month. 

It'll lose a lot more than £10k in 24 months if bought new.


----------



## kmmfc1

Where was the GLC deal from?


----------



## Sawel

kmmfc1 said:


> Where was the GLC deal from?


https://www.selectcarleasing.co.uk/car-leasing/mercedes~benz/glc.html?s=id~84574#id~84574


----------



## Nanoman

kmmfc1 said:


> Where was the GLC deal from?


Also centralukvehicleleasing. Looks great in black. No heated seats option though.

Now onto e-pace. Starts at £289 deposit and £289/month. Mrs of course wants auto and r dynamic etc so that's bumping it up.

I also want AWD and a bit more bhp...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel

Nanoman said:


> Also centralukvehicleleasing. Looks great in black. No heated seats option though.
> 
> Now onto e-pace. Starts at £289 deposit and £289/month. Mrs of course wants auto and r dynamic etc so that's bumping it up.
> 
> I also want AWD and a bit more bhp...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might want to select the 20 inch alloys - there's 2 designs and they both look great IMO. Quite an expensive extra (over 2k) but worth it! Here's one of the options...


----------



## Nanoman

Sawel said:


> You might want to select the 20 inch alloys - there's 2 designs and they both look great IMO. Quite an expensive extra (over 2k) but worth it! Here's one of the options...


They ruin the ride according to all reports. Will go with 17 or 18 with All Season rubber from factory and buy a set of 19's for summer rubber. But you're right. Most standard wheels are horrible on e pace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman

Some cracking deals on e-pace leases



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polished Adam

Deanoecosse said:


> Hot Car Leasing
> Great deal on this just popped up on a few lease sites last night
> PCH deal Volvo S90
> 2.0 T4 R Design 190 Auto
> £2400 deposit & £250 booking fee
> £178.06 Inc. VAT p/m
> 
> Term: 24 months
> Mileage: 8,000 miles per year
> 
> Or this, which i actually ordered 2 months ago from the dealer and beats my deal:
> 
> VW Arteon 2.0 Tsi R line DSG
> 24months 10k pa (bizarrely 10k pa is cheaper thn 8k pa)
> £234.61 inc VAT per month
> Initial Payment £1,407.67 inc VAT & £250 booking fee


Which VW dealer did you get the Arteon lease with? I'd been looking at them September-ish on Carwow. This is my first lease. When I went to the dealer to sit in one they offered me the same deal minus the admin fee.

I agreed to £2,149 advanced with £238 per month on a 1.5 TSI R Design (10k per year). Its been delivered tomorrow. I got it through Sytner in Warrington... would have preferred your deal if i'm honest :lol:


----------



## Nanoman

Wow. 250bhp AWD Auto with a half decent spec.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvi

Am I out of touch with leasing deals? The above Volvo deal and this one for the Arteon enable you to get a lot of car for your money?

https://specials.21stcenturymotors.co.uk/ARTEON?mc_cid=a15f9cd686&mc_eid=bde0433235


----------



## andy665

Volvo have been offering some very good deals on both the S90 and V90 over the last 12 months or so - hope they are offering such deals in 12 months time as they are a good product and these deals make it a no brainer


----------



## Christian6984

I was looking at leasing only out of curiosity and there are some cars that are good value or a lot of metal for the money. Unfortunate that some one the ones i want are terribly expensive for what they are, especially if you want a good few options adding (was looking at Mini f56)


----------



## Nanoman

Thread from the dead.

Cheapest I've seen these...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665

Nanoman said:


> Thread from the dead.
> 
> Cheapest I've seen these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


£495 per month amortized for 8k per year - 74 pence per Mike - got to really want an EV to pay that


----------



## DrEskimo

andy665 said:


> £495 per month amortized for 8k per year - 74 pence per Mike - got to really want an EV to pay that


Can you get a ICE with similar spec and performance for much cheaper? Guessing something like a BMW 330i or S4? I know they don't have the same technology, so would have to be well optioned...

Then there is the ~£100 per month fuel saving on top.


----------



## uggski

Glad this is back as our car come due in October. May just keep it though.


----------



## Nanoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman

DrEskimo said:


> Can you get a ICE with similar spec and performance for much cheaper? Guessing something like a BMW 330i or S4? I know they don't have the same technology, so would have to be well optioned...
> 
> Then there is the ~£100 per month fuel saving on top.


I'm not sure you can get anything close for less.










This a35 for example is 83p/mile plus fuel.

This 218 is 65p/mile plus fuel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

VOLVO XC60 ESTATE 2.0 T4 190 Edition 5dr Geartronic
Stock car - metallic paint incuded

1+23 month PCH
*No initial deposit*
£308.44 / month incl. VAT
5000 miles PA

8000 miles PA - £336.61 / month incl. VAT

Other mileages available

https://centralukvehicleleasing.co....2-0-t4-190-edition-5dr_VOX620EDT5EPTA~~2.htm/


----------



## Bristle Hound

BMW 2 Series Gran Tourer 218i M Sport 5dr Step Auto
Incl. metallic paint & privacy glass

PCH 1+23
No initial deposit
24 months at £203.69 / month icl. VAT
6000 miles / annum

https://centralukvehicleleasing.co....-sport-5dr-step-auto-2_BM2S15MS~5EPTA~~1.htm/


----------



## davies20

Bristle Hound said:


> BMW 2 Series Gran Tourer 218i M Sport 5dr Step Auto
> Incl. metallic paint & privacy glass
> 
> PCH 1+23
> No initial deposit
> 24 months at £203.69 / month icl. VAT
> 6000 miles / annum
> 
> https://centralukvehicleleasing.co....-sport-5dr-step-auto-2_BM2S15MS~5EPTA~~1.htm/


Really tempted by this. Was looking at buying one, albeit second hand. Leasing is a while new world to me though.


----------



## andy665

If you are tempted I'd get the order in very quickly, desls like this get exhausted extremely quickly and are rarely around for more than 24 hours - will be limited numbers so it's first come first served


----------



## Radish293

Bristle Hound said:


> BMW 2 Series Gran Tourer 218i M Sport 5dr Step Auto
> 
> Incl. metallic paint & privacy glass
> 
> PCH 1+23
> 
> No initial deposit
> 
> 24 months at £203.69 / month icl. VAT
> 
> 6000 miles / annum
> 
> https://centralukvehicleleasing.co....-sport-5dr-step-auto-2_BM2S15MS~5EPTA~~1.htm/


That's a seriously good deal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

BMW 8 Series Gran Coupe 840i sDrive 4dr Auto
£70k car !

PCH 1+23
*No initial deposit*
24 months @ £572..74 / month incl VAT
£199 incl VAT Admin fee
8000 miles / year

https://leasing.com/independent-brokers/leasing-options-limited/bmw/8-series/437619491/


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bristle Hound said:


> BMW 2 Series Gran Tourer 218i M Sport 5dr Step Auto
> Incl. metallic paint & privacy glass
> 
> PCH 1+23
> No initial deposit
> 24 months at £203.69 / month icl. VAT
> 6000 miles / annum
> 
> https://centralukvehicleleasing.co....-sport-5dr-step-auto-2_BM2S15MS~5EPTA~~1.htm/


Same deal cheaper - 8000 miles
https://leasing.com/independent-brokers/leasing-options-limited/bmw/2-series/437597511/


----------



## Clyde

Hopefully I've secured one of those 2 series deals to replace the S4 when it goes back in March. Great deal for the money. Should free up some cash to finally get a MK4 R32


----------



## Nanoman

Similar offers on saloon model. 250bhp and a decent spec. Cracking deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Cheap 2nd car ?

KIA Xceed Hatchback 1.0T GDi ISG 2 5dr
1+23 PCH

*No initial deposit*
£146.08 incl. VAT / month for 24 months
5000 miles / annum
£234 incl. VAT admin fee

https://leasing.com/independent-brokers/leaseshop/kia/xceed/455425409/


----------



## Andyblue

I’ve sent a few of these to a mate from work - he’s contemplating going down this route. 

He quite fancies a Golf GTE, so he’s looking at the different sites presently..,


----------



## davies20

Anyone got one of the BMW 2 Series yet from the earlier posts?


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Bristle Hound

Volvo V60 Sportswagon 2.0 T4 [190] Momentum Plus 5dr Auto

*No initial deposit*
£249.92 incl. VAT / month for 24 months
8000 miles / annum
No admin fee's
Excess miles at 7.56p/mile incl.VAT

Stock cars

https://leasing.com/main-dealers/volvo-car-leasing/volvo/v60/518686330/


----------



## Brian1612

Bristle Hound said:


> Volvo V60 Sportswagon 2.0 T4 [190] Momentum Plus 5dr Auto
> 
> *No initial deposit*
> 
> £249.92 incl. VAT / month for 24 months
> 
> 8000 miles / annum
> 
> No admin fee's
> 
> Excess miles at 7.56p/mile incl.VAT
> 
> Stock cars
> 
> https://leasing.com/main-dealers/volvo-car-leasing/volvo/v60/518686330/


That's a hell of a deal!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

Bristle Hound said:


> Volvo V60 Sportswagon 2.0 T4 [190] Momentum Plus 5dr Auto
> 
> *No initial deposit*
> £249.92 incl. VAT / month for 24 months
> 8000 miles / annum
> No admin fee's
> Excess miles at 7.56p/mile incl.VAT
> 
> Stock cars
> 
> https://leasing.com/main-dealers/volvo-car-leasing/volvo/v60/518686330/


Must have been a good deal - gone already?


----------



## Bristle Hound

Anyone found any interesting PCH deals around?


----------



## markcaughey

also looking, my car goes back end of September, deals seem pretty poor compared to when I last changed a couple of years ago !

Have been offered a Audi A5 S Line 35TDI ( 362+362x24 ) not my first choice but looks a lovely car and too good a deal to turn down compared to others ! that's based on 5k miles per year which I would need to up to at least 8k or just pay the excess !


----------



## andy665

Deals have been thin on the ground for all of 2020 and no need for manufacturers to offer them when there are plenty of back orders to be fulfilling


----------



## Bristle Hound

Smart FORTWO ELECTRIC COUPE 60kW EQ Passion Advanced 17kWh 2dr Auto
24 month PCH

No initial deposit
24 months at £144.50/month incl VAT
5000 miles/PA
No admin fee's

Delivery quoted as Q1 2021

https://www.carleasingmadesimple.com/car-leasing/smart/fortwo-electric-coupe/92418/


----------



## MDC250

Might be of interest to NHS, police and fire staff...

Audi A5 35TDI S Line Sportback 2.0L S Tronic

£2398.46 deposit

24 months at 199.87 per month inclusive of VAT

5k mikes pa

£218.36 per month based on 10k mikes pa

https://www.hotcarleasing.co.uk/car-leasing/Audi/A5/35TDI-S-Line-Sportback-Diesel-S-Tronic/


----------



## Bristle Hound

48 month PCP this one

Stock cars

BMW M2 Competition 2dr DCT

£499 per Month with £499 Deposit

https://www.stratstone.com/search/offer/new-car/bmw/m2-competition-2dr-dct/87354/


----------



## sharrkey

Bristle Hound said:


> 48 month PCP this one
> 
> Stock cars
> 
> BMW M2 Competition 2dr DCT
> 
> £499 per Month with £499 Deposit
> 
> https://www.stratstone.com/search/offer/new-car/bmw/m2-competition-2dr-dct/87354/


0% and I'm all in lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eddie bullit

Any good deals popping up at the moment? Would like a new Golf R or a luxury level spec same size hatch or SUV.


----------



## andy665

Few deals around on Cupra Formentors


----------



## eddie bullit

andy665 said:


> Few deals around on Cupra Formentors


Any links? quite like the look of those


----------



## andy665

https://www.nationwidevehiclecontracts.co.uk/car-leasing/cupra/formentor

Have seen better deals but can't remember where

Good deal on Kodiaq Sportlines at the moment as well


----------



## bigup

andy665 said:


> https://www.nationwidevehiclecontracts.co.uk/car-leasing/cupra/formentor
> 
> Have seen better deals but can't remember where
> 
> Good deal on Kodiaq Sportlines at the moment as well


Got me a Kodiaq Sportline lease ordered for April/May. Looking forward to it.

Good price at the moment.

https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sk...16-at-leasing-options-3652078#thread-comments


----------



## andy665

bigup said:


> Got me a Kodiaq Sportline lease ordered for April/May. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Good price at the moment.
> 
> https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sk...16-at-leasing-options-3652078#thread-comments


We have an SEL with the 1.5 DSG, its a great car, can't see us replacing it with anything other than either another or an Enyaq


----------



## bigup

andy665 said:


> We have an SEL with the 1.5 DSG, its a great car, can't see us replacing it with anything other than either another or an Enyaq


That's good to hear, I was a little concerned about the 1.5 engine.


----------



## andy665

bigup said:


> That's good to hear, I was a little concerned about the 1.5 engine.


So was I but its absolutely fine, by no means a fast car but absolutely fine for normal driving, well matched to the DSG box.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bit of a thread revival 

Anyone come across any deals in the current climate ?


----------



## MDC250

Not looked super recently but Cupra Formentor V1 and V2s seemed reasonable compared to other offerings.


----------

